# ***Hermes Riding in the Passenger Seat***



## scndlslv

Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte. 










Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.


----------



## tustin

Stunning!!!  What color is it? Raisin?


----------



## Rami00

Wow! What a chameleon. Congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeH

Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Happy for you.


----------



## bagidiotic

scndlslv said:


> Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.



Beauty out for  ride


----------



## scndlslv

tustin said:


> Stunning!!!  What color is it? Raisin?


Yes it is. I find this shade of raisin more prunish and less brown than the original raisin. I'm loving it as it's quite versatile.


----------



## tustin

It is so gorgeous!  Congrats and merry Christmas!!!  Tell us the story of how you got it...those have been as fun as the eye candy!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Beautiful color and Merry Christmas


----------



## scndlslv

tustin said:


> It is so gorgeous!  Congrats and merry Christmas!!!  Tell us the story of how you got it...those have been as fun as the eye candy!


Thank you! I posted the details here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159-709.html


----------



## scndlslv

Merry Christmas, everyone! :santawave: :xtree: :rockettes:
 And don't forget to share your pics of any and all Hermes cruising with you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Not in the passenger seat, but at the movies with me last night...


----------



## scndlslv

BBC said:


> Not in the passenger seat, but at the movies with me last night...
> 
> View attachment 3222409


Love it and your boots! What'd you see?


----------



## Notorious Pink

scndlslv said:


> Love it and your boots! What'd you see?




Star Wars. [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




The boots are Loeffler Randall.


----------



## scndlslv

Excellent choice! I'm going to see it this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## Serva1

Delivering presents with my blue dreambag [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

scndlslv said:


> Excellent choice! I'm going to see it this weekend. Can't wait!




Seriously I'm not a crazy fan person, but it was awesome!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3222435
> 
> Delivering presents with my blue dreambag [emoji170]




Oooooh!!! [emoji7]Pretty[emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

BBC said:


> Oooooh!!! [emoji7]Pretty[emoji7]




Thank you BBC [emoji1] Happy Holidays [emoji93]


----------



## scndlslv

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3222435
> 
> Delivering presents with my blue dreambag [emoji170]


So pretty! What color blue is this?


----------



## scndlslv

BBC said:


> Seriously I'm not a crazy fan person, but it was awesome!!!!


I totally am. Though I draw the line at action figures. LOL!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Serva1 said:


> Thank you BBC [emoji1] Happy Holidays [emoji93]




Happy Holidays! 



scndlslv said:


> I totally am. Though I draw the line at action figures. LOL!




Lol! It was pretty funny, me and my 69-year-old mom sitting in the theater yesterday freaking out about how good it was...DH and the boys were away for the night!


----------



## Serva1

scndlslv said:


> So pretty! What color blue is this?




Thank you scndislv [emoji1] it's Bleu Aztec in chevre. A very vibrant blue with a hint of turquoise. Looks different depending on light, like most H colours.


----------



## lum709

beautiful chevre b


----------



## texasgirliegirl

scndlslv said:


> Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.



My kids find it hilarious that I've been known to buckle my H bags with the seatbelt....


----------



## OnlyloveH

Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## scndlslv

texasgirliegirl said:


> My kids find it hilarious that I've been known to buckle my H bags with the seatbelt....


Safety first!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

scndlslv said:


> Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.


Thanks to these photos of Brigitte Im thinking I need another bag in Raisin. How stunning!! I cant believe Christmas was convertible weather this year. It was over 80F here.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3222847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]


Pretty twillies! I love the color combinations youve got going on with the bag and rodeo.


----------



## bunnycat

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thanks to these photos of Brigitte Im thinking I need another bag in Raisin. How stunning!! I cant believe Christmas was convertible weather this year. It was over 80F here.



Beautiful bags everyone! Love the shotgun shots!  And I have to say, LittleMsMelody- that looks like a stunning OEC you have in your avatar!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful bags everyone! Love the shotgun shots!  And I have to say, LittleMsMelody- that looks like a stunning OEC you have in your avatar!


Thank you, bunnycat! She lives in a solitaire on my left hand now.  Ive upgraded many times over the years but this one is a keeper. My husband is so pleased to hear me say that!


----------



## Notorious Pink

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3222847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]




So pretty! What Twillies are these (so sad my iPad will automatically autocorrect to "Twillies " [emoji33] - that needs to go into the H addiction thread)


----------



## scndlslv

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thanks to these photos of Brigitte Im thinking I need another bag in Raisin. How stunning!! I cant believe Christmas was convertible weather this year. It was over 80F here.


Get it, girl! Even the director at the Dallas store said after seeing my bag she plans to get something in raisin when she goes to Paris next time. It was also 80 here in Dallas today and I had the top down, but right now it's storming and we're under tornado watch. Crazy freakin' weather.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scndlslv said:


> Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.



What a beautiful ride with Ms. Raisin.  Taking H items out really makes one very happy.  I feel the same everytime I wear at least one item out.


----------



## OnlyloveH

BBC said:


> So pretty! What Twillies are these (so sad my iPad will automatically autocorrect to "Twillies " [emoji33] - that needs to go into the H addiction thread)




Hi BBC, here are the twillies.


----------



## Cynne

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3222847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]



Beautiful! A color that one will never get tired of...


----------



## ChaneLisette

My B30 in the driver seat while DH ran inside to pick up our daughter from a birthday party.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi BBC, here are the twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223304




Thank you!


----------



## lmac408

Love this! On the way to buy my fiancé an H card case for Christmas (need to get him hooked so I can keep shopping! ) ....


----------



## Darma

My first B touring Chicago.....B35 pale blue in clemance


----------



## Notorious Pink

lmac408 said:


> Love this! On the way to buy my fiancé an H card case for Christmas (need to get him hooked so I can keep shopping! ) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223389




Beautiful! Is it Colvert?



Darma said:


> My first B touring Chicago.....B35 pale blue in clemance




Love this, esp the Twillies!


----------



## lmac408

BBC said:


> Beautiful! Is it Colvert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, esp the Twillies!




Thank you! Yes - Colvert!


----------



## Dany_37

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3222847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]



Beautiful and classic!


----------



## rosebud_7

Love this thread! Blue Orage Evelyne going out shopping


----------



## scndlslv

Lovely bags and Hermes goodies, ladies. I'm relatively new to Hermes so I enjoy seeing how everyone lives their lives with Hermes and there's nothing more basic than getting from one place to another. Keep the pics and commentary coming!


----------



## scndlslv

lmac408 said:


> Love this! On the way to buy my fiancé an H card case for Christmas (need to get him hooked so I can keep shopping! ) ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223389


This is my favorite shade of blue paired with my fave car maker, BMW (M4?). I'm a bit of a car freak and have 2 bimmers myself.


----------



## scndlslv

ChaneLisette said:


> My B30 in the driver seat while DH ran inside to pick up our daughter from a birthday party.


I lurve purple! What color is this? I want a bag in anemone.


----------



## ChaneLisette

scndlslv said:


> I lurve purple! What color is this? I want a bag in anemone.



Thank you so much! It is anemone and the shawl is anemone too.


----------



## scndlslv

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you so much! It is anemone and the shawl is anemone too.


It's gorgeous! I hope this color sticks around for awhile. It's so vivid!


----------



## scndlslv

Happy New Years ladies! Hoping to see your Hermes enjoying the festivities this evening. Be safe out there!  
artyhat:


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 Ford today.


----------



## scndlslv

LittleMsMelody said:


> Beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 Ford today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236160


Now, that's snazzy! 
You're lucky, it's freezing in Dallas. But I'm snuggled up watching the Texans game right now.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

scndlslv said:


> Now, that's snazzy!
> You're lucky, it's freezing in Dallas. But I'm snuggled up watching the Texans game right now.




We took advantage of the few hours of sunny 60 degrees. It's quickly heading toward cold and gloomy so I'm also snuggled up but avoiding the Texans game. I walked in the door just in time to see KC run our ball back to the 50yd line. If nothing else, we're consistent with the turnovers!


----------



## Ladybaga

Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.


----------



## rainneday

LittleMsMelody said:


> Beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 Ford today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236160



So pretty! Love the colors in this picture. 



Ladybaga said:


> Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.



Oh, Ladybaga, your Rouge Casaque Sellier...this bag is one of my favorites on tpf


----------



## scndlslv

LittleMsMelody said:


> We took advantage of the few hours of sunny 60 degrees. It's quickly heading toward cold and gloomy so I'm also snuggled up but avoiding the Texans game. I walked in the door just in time to see KC run our ball back to the 50yd line. If nothing else, we're consistent with the turnovers!


That game was...


----------



## scndlslv

Ladybaga said:


> Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.


This is the best red EVAH! Such a gorgeous lady.


----------



## rosebud_7

Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!


----------



## Notorious Pink

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi BBC, here are the twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223304




Now this is funny....I just looked at those Twillies yesterday, but I didn't take them....when I wrapped them, they looked too orange....i guess you do a much better job at it than I do!



LittleMsMelody said:


> Beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 Ford today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236160







Ladybaga said:


> Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.







rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!




I love everyone's front seat company!!! Such pretty pairings with the Twillies and bag charms, too. Lately I've been having company in my front seat with one or the other of my DSs....where to put the bag???


----------



## Ladybaga

rainneday said:


> So pretty! Love the colors in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Ladybaga, your Rouge Casaque Sellier...this bag is one of my favorites on tpf



Thank you rainneday! She likes to hang out. 


scndlslv said:


> This is the best red EVAH! Such a gorgeous lady.



Thank you scndlslv.  I love this shade of red, too.  Very easy to wear. H should make this a permanent color for red lovers.














I love everyone's front seat company!!! Such pretty pairings with the Twillies and bag charms, too. Lately I've been having company in my front seat with one or the other of my DSs....where to put the bag???[/QUOTE]



rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!


----------



## Ladybaga

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!



rosebud, My heart is beating 100 mph! Love this picture of all of your beauties!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Now this is funny....I just looked at those Twillies yesterday, but I didn't take them....when I wrapped them, they looked too orange....i guess you do a much better job at it than I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love everyone's front seat company!!! Such pretty pairings with the Twillies and bag charms, too. Lately I've been having company in my front seat with one or the other of my DSs....where to put the bag???



Thank you BBC!  You are too funny about your DSs in the front seat! They, indeed, are truly precious cargo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you BBC!  You are too funny about your DSs in the front seat! They, indeed, are truly precious cargo.




Yes, they are, but it gets a little cramped, the "three" of us! DS1 is pretty good at catching my bag when it starts to slide off the top of the storage compartment between the front seats.

Sadly, I realize that I will probably be posting very few shots here. We spend so much time driving to and from NYC, the car just unavoidably gets a bit yucky (last time DH actually used the word "Ebola" last time he drove it. I said more like "botulism"...although we do exaggerate [emoji6]). I put about 25,000 miles on it every year, and it's only about 25-30 miles each way.


----------



## scndlslv

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!


There's nothing I love more than a neutral with pop of color. Simply stunning!


----------



## scndlslv

BBC said:


> Yes, they are, but it gets a little cramped, the "three" of us! DS1 is pretty good at catching my bag when it starts to slide off the top of the storage compartment between the front seats.
> 
> Sadly, I realize that I will probably be posting very few shots here. We spend so much time driving to and from NYC, the car just unavoidably gets a bit yucky (last time DH actually used the word "Ebola" last time he drove it. I said more like "botulism"...although we do exaggerate [emoji6]). I put about 25,000 miles on it every year, and it's only about 25-30 miles each way.


LOL! Not "ebola"  My DS and niece recently moved in with me so I usually have a passenger now too. Today, we folded my niece into the back seat to go to brunch and she said, "Auntie, we need to get a special seatbelt for your purse!" LOL!


----------



## Ethengdurst

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!



Oh my... Gorgeous K! Love that your wallet matches the inside.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Ladybaga said:


> Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.



Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3222435
> 
> Delivering presents with my blue dreambag [emoji170]



*I can't get over how stunning your SO is! I dream of her too *


----------



## Ethengdurst

LittleMsMelody said:


> Beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 Ford today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236160



Classic bag in a classic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!



*Oh my knees just went weak!!!! *


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ethengdurst said:


> Classic bag in a classic!


Haha, yes! Now I&#8217;m feeling like I need a different classic H for each of our classic cars.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I just love this thread. 
I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
I'll start with my fav.....*


----------



## scndlslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread. *
> *I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:*
> *I'll start with my fav.....*


This bag induces so much happy! Love it!


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I can't get over how stunning your SO is! I dream of her too *



Thank you dear IF [emoji3] I'm a neutral girl but love looking at your colourful accessories and bags. My SO is a playful summerbag and this is probably as bold as I can go.



Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*



I always smile when I see this SO [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## rosebud_7

Ladybaga said:


> rosebud, My heart is beating 100 mph! Love this picture of all of your beauties!





scndlslv said:


> There's nothing I love more than a neutral with pop of color. Simply stunning!





Ethengdurst said:


> Oh my... Gorgeous K! Love that your wallet matches the inside.





Israeli_Flava said:


> *Oh my knees just went weak!!!! *



Aww thanks so much!!  This thread is so fun!!  I love seeing everyone's posts!


----------



## rosebud_7

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*



Amazing!  And the little rodeo is such a perfect match!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*



Your SO has rendered me speechless, IF! Everything is adorable! &#128525;


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*



This bag puts a smile on my face every time I see her!  She is stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*




[emoji7]PER-FEC-TION!!!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!




Gorgeous!! Great colors!


----------



## ChaneLisette

rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!



So pretty! Love everything!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Here's a total throwback pic from like 5 yrs ago (I can't believe it's been that long already!) with my first B... And like 2 weeks later the ombré wallet showed up &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;

Omg I didn't even have two matching twillys yet Hahahaha terrible!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> This bag induces so much happy! Love it!





Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear IF [emoji3] I'm a neutral girl but love looking at your colourful accessories and bags. My SO is a playful summerbag and this is probably as bold as I can go.
> 
> 
> 
> I always smile when I see this SO [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





rosebud_7 said:


> Amazing!  And the little rodeo is such a perfect match!!





Ethengdurst said:


> Your SO has rendered me speechless, IF! Everything is adorable! &#128525;





Dira919 said:


> This bag puts a smile on my face every time I see her!  She is stunning!





BBC said:


> [emoji7]PER-FEC-TION!!!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's a total throwback pic from like 5 yrs ago (I can't believe it's been that long already!) with my first B... And like 2 weeks later the ombré wallet showed up &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Omg I didn't even have two matching twillys yet Hahahaha terrible!



Oh I love this bag!!!  Is it 30 or 35.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dira919 said:


> Oh I love this bag!!!  Is it 30 or 35.



Oh how I wish Goldie was a 30 but she is a 35..... my ONLY 35.... I still  her although she is heavy as a truck.
I do plan on trading her in for a 30 eventually... but she is my first so it pulls on my heart stings when I think about it.


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's a total throwback pic from like 5 yrs ago (I can't believe it's been that long already!) with my first B... And like 2 weeks later the ombré wallet showed up &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Omg I didn't even have two matching twillys yet Hahahaha terrible!



I'd love to have this baby in my life. Gold B30 would complete my collection.


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh how I wish Goldie was a 30 but she is a 35..... my ONLY 35.... I still  her although she is heavy as a truck.
> I do plan on trading her in for a 30 eventually... but she is my first so it pulls on my heart stings when I think about it.




It's a beautiful B35.[emoji169]
I'm the same with many acquisitions. I become sentimentally attached[emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#128171;&#11088;&#65039;


----------



## scndlslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#55357;&#56491;&#11088;&#65039;


Go right ahead, lady! You've got some serious eyecandy!  I'm not a twilly person but these are gorgeous with this bag.


----------



## sarkat

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*


The colors are so vibrant, I love it!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji94][emoji294]&#65039;




OMG pls dont stop making me DROOOOLLLLLL [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh how I wish Goldie was a 30 but she is a 35..... my ONLY 35.... I still  her although she is heavy as a truck.
> I do plan on trading her in for a 30 eventually... but she is my first so it pulls on my heart stings when I think about it.



Gorgeous!  It's nice to have your first still with you, it brings back that nostalgia feeling.


----------



## rosebud_7

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#128171;&#11088;&#65039;



Love this!  Soufre in Epsom is so bright and cheerful!!


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh how I wish Goldie was a 30 but she is a 35..... my ONLY 35.... I still  her although she is heavy as a truck.
> I do plan on trading her in for a 30 eventually... but she is my first so it pulls on my heart stings when I think about it.



IF, love all your photos!  Especially this one.&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..My first B was also a B35 in gold, it means a lot to me since she was my first...and I will never let her go even though at time she feels heavy ...  I managed to downsize my wallet when I use my B35 and it actually helps.  . I recently got a pair jumping boots in the camel color with GHW to go with my Goldie


----------



## tonkamama

I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#128171;&#11088;&#65039;



I love bright colors, so I am drooling over this. Gorgeous!


----------



## Luccibag

Traveling with a little history here... 1959 Kelly


----------



## scndlslv

tonkamama said:


> I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Everything's lovely, but that Kelly tho...


----------



## scndlslv

Luccibag said:


> Traveling with a little history here... 1959 Kelly
> View attachment 3239953


Simply gorgeous


----------



## atomic110

Just found this thread and what a fun idea! Love everything I see and all are killing me! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Here I am sharing my K35 in passenger seat &#128522;
Ops, Sorry didn't buckle up the safety seatbelt for her, lol...&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Luccibag

I change passengers daily [emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#128171;&#11088;&#65039;



Oh man...Keep them coming....I love all your brights and miss Goldie too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji94][emoji294]&#65039;



I think I stopped whatever I was doing and just stared at all the pictures you posted of your STUNNING B's! What colors! TDF my dear Israeli_flava [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



WHOA! My dear tonkamama I am truly drooling! Your collection of H bags are just amazing! Wow wow wow![emoji7][emoji7]



Luccibag said:


> Traveling with a little history here... 1959 Kelly
> View attachment 3239953



Wow! Who would have thought! She looks young and amazing [emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Just found this thread and what a fun idea! Love everything I see and all are killing me! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Here I am sharing my K35 in passenger seat [emoji4]
> Ops, Sorry didn't buckle up the safety seatbelt for her, lol...[emoji6][emoji6]



Omg! My sweet friend I LOVE your K!!! Which color is it pls? Simply gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Luccibag said:


> I change passengers daily [emoji7]
> View attachment 3240973




So pretty with the rodeo! :sigh:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oh hi &#128075;&#127996;&#128075;&#127996;&#128075;&#127996;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

littlemsmelody said:


> beautiful weather for a cruise in the '46 ford today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236160



loooove those twillies on your goldie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



3 beauties!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luccibag said:


> Traveling with a little history here... 1959 Kelly
> View attachment 3239953



Lovely vintage!!! Oh the shine, the shine!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Here's my 32 Rouge Casaque Sellier Kelly out for a spin.



*Little red riding hood is such a beauty LBG!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 Perfect collection!!! & perfect passengers!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> I think I stopped whatever I was doing and just stared at all the pictures you posted of your STUNNING B's! What colors! TDF my dear Israeli_flava [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



*Awwww you are such a sweet THANK U!*
*Well I'm sure we will al be drooling once you are feeling better and take Ms Etain out on her maiden voyage!!!!*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh hi [emoji112]&#127996;[emoji112]&#127996;[emoji112]&#127996;




Aaaah! LOVE THE GP! Look at her all dressed up and ready to go with you[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Awwww you are such a sweet THANK U!*
> *Well I'm sure we will al be drooling once you are feeling better and take Ms Etain out on her maiden voyage!!!!*




Hehehe! Thank you my dear[emoji8][emoji8] tomorrow Can't wait to take her out for a test drive [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## OnlyloveH

My cool passenger today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> My cool passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241330



Love it! Perfect twilies too!!! So brite and cheery!


----------



## Dluvch

OnlyloveH said:


> My cool passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241330



This color is so pretty!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

OnlyloveH said:


> My cool passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241330




What a beauty!!! Love this shade of blue! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here's a total throwback pic from like 5 yrs ago (I can't believe it's been that long already!) with my first B... And like 2 weeks later the ombré wallet showed up &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;
> 
> Omg I didn't even have two matching twillys yet Hahahaha terrible!




This is FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Little red riding hood is such a beauty LBG!!!!!!!! *




Thank you, doll!  Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I just love this thread.
> I constantly snap pics of my passengers :giggles:
> I'll start with my fav.....*




This is yummy times a million!!! What a knock out!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji94][emoji294]&#65039;




This one just took my breath away!! THE WHOLE ENSEMBLE made my heart sing!


----------



## tonkamama

scndlslv said:


> Everything's lovely, but that Kelly tho...



*scndlslv ~* thank you for start this thread...  love seeing all the H beauties riding in the passenger seat.  



eternallove4bag said:


> WHOA! My dear tonkamama I am truly drooling! Your collection of H bags are just amazing! Wow wow wow![emoji7][emoji7]



*eternallove4bag ~* thank you dear...  they are like my babies...hehe, call me crazy but I kept a blanket handy for my leather baby to block out direct sunlight during long commute hours:giggles: (some times take up more than an hour drive...ullhair



Israeli_Flava said:


> 3 beauties!!!!!



*Israeli_Flava ~* thank you...  hoping to add a 4th one in 6 month ...hehe 



Dira919 said:


> Perfect collection!!! & perfect passengers!!!



*Dira919 ~* Yes I love my passenger(s)...  I mumble when there are times that I must and need to put "them" in the truck when DH is on board with me...  He was like...  "what?!"...hehe.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *scndlslv ~* thank you for start this thread...  love seeing all the H beauties riding in the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag ~* thank you dear...  they are like my babies...hehe, call me crazy but I kept a blanket handy for my leather baby to block out direct sunlight during long commute hours:giggles: (some times take up more than an hour drive...ullhair
> 
> 
> 
> *Israeli_Flava ~* thank you...  hoping to add a 4th one in 6 month ...hehe
> 
> 
> 
> *Dira919 ~* Yes I love my passenger(s)...  I mumble when there are times that I must and need to put "them" in the truck when DH is on board with me...  He was like...  "what?!"...hehe.




Lol!!! I don't blame you! In fact I might just have to take your tip and follow it myself! God knows when I am making a sharp turn my right hand goes instinctively on my bag in the passenger seat so that it doesn't fall[emoji23][emoji23]... So to me it makes perfect sense to have a blanket for them too! I love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Luccibag said:


> I change passengers daily [emoji7]
> View attachment 3240973


Your passenger is beautiful! Twin with  you on Rodeo&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! My sweet friend I LOVE your K!!! Which color is it pls? Simply gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Keke, it's same color as your new B&#128518; but inside is blue Izmir&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

OnlyloveH said:


> My cool passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241330


Love your B! Your twilly match it very  well&#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Keke, it's same color as your new B[emoji38] but inside is blue Izmir[emoji6]




Omg! Was it an SO? Blue Izmir sounds divine!!! I love both your K's - the noir and the etain![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jujuma

Luccibag said:


> Traveling with a little history here... 1959 Kelly
> View attachment 3239953




This picture kills me. One of the greatest regrets of my life. I was in a handbag resale shop and there was a Kelly that looked just like this one (minus initials) and I passed because I was unfamiliar with the shop. This was about 15 years ago, yes it still bothers me, i won't even say the price because I would have to get back in bed and pull the covers over my head. I went home researched the shop and called the first thing the next morning and it was gone. The proprietor pretty much told me it would be, hinted it was going to a regular. The worst part is that my husband was with me telling me to just buy it. The funny thing is I don't regret any purchases I've made, only the ones I didn't. Your bag is stunning, I love the patina, the history, everything. And I wish we were twins.


----------



## Dluvch

Luccibag said:


> I change passengers daily [emoji7]
> View attachment 3240973



Ahhhhh I love this bag


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Just found this thread and what a fun idea! Love everything I see and all are killing me! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Here I am sharing my K35 in passenger seat &#128522;
> Ops, Sorry didn't buckle up the safety seatbelt for her, lol...&#128521;&#128521;



Atomic, please buckle this stunning baby up, I would just die if she fell on the floor.  She is gorgeous!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Was it an SO? Blue Izmir sounds divine!!! I love both your K's - the noir and the etain![emoji7][emoji7]


Haha, it is actually my first K. I got it from reseller in much higher price &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; but I can't resist because it is special... etoupe outside and blue Izmir inside. But now  I hardly bring it out since I got the Ms G &#128558;&#128558;


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Atomic, please buckle this stunning baby up, I would just die if she fell on the floor.  She is gorgeous!


You are so funny, no worries ... she is safe


----------



## Luccibag

Jujuma said:


> This picture kills me. One of the greatest regrets of my life. I was in a handbag resale shop and there was a Kelly that looked just like this one (minus initials) and I passed because I was unfamiliar with the shop. This was about 15 years ago, yes it still bothers me, i won't even say the price because I would have to get back in bed and pull the covers over my head. I went home researched the shop and called the first thing the next morning and it was gone. The proprietor pretty much told me it would be, hinted it was going to a regular. The worst part is that my husband was with me telling me to just buy it. The funny thing is I don't regret any purchases I've made, only the ones I didn't. Your bag is stunning, I love the patina, the history, everything. And I wish we were twins.




Awww. I know exactly what you mean. I feel your pain. I too feel mostly for "the ones that got away" and have similar regrets. [emoji173]&#65039; hugs


----------



## tonkamama

Luccibag said:


> I change passengers daily [emoji7]
> View attachment 3240973



Luccibag ~ aren't these "passengers" the best company during that long commute hours?!  Beautiful and pleasant to look at and they never talk back...



atomic110 said:


> Just found this thread and what a fun idea! Love everything I see and all are killing me! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Here I am sharing my K35 in passenger seat &#128522;
> Ops, Sorry didn't buckle up the safety seatbelt for her, lol...&#128521;&#128521;


atomic110 ~ she is so beautiful, who says princess needs to buckle up?  This is a nice shot.


----------



## scndlslv

Jujuma said:


> This picture kills me. One of the greatest regrets of my life. I was in a handbag resale shop and there was a Kelly that looked just like this one (minus initials) and I passed because I was unfamiliar with the shop. This was about 15 years ago, yes it still bothers me, i won't even say the price because I would have to get back in bed and pull the covers over my head. I went home researched the shop and called the first thing the next morning and it was gone. The proprietor pretty much told me it would be, hinted it was going to a regular. The worst part is that my husband was with me telling me to just buy it. The funny thing is I don't regret any purchases I've made, only the ones I didn't. Your bag is stunning, I love the patina, the history, everything. And I wish we were twins.


Awwww, poor baby.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, it is actually my first K. I got it from reseller in much higher price [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] but I can't resist because it is special... etoupe outside and blue Izmir inside. But now  I hardly bring it out since I got the Ms G [emoji50][emoji50]




It really is special [emoji8][emoji8] please take her out more often[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that G of yours [emoji7][emoji7] please post a picture of that beauty soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121



this bag is really killing me right now ... i can't take it anymore such a gorgeous bag isn't she  all i can say wow just wow can i be your passenger too


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121



Etain was and will be one of my favorite choice on my wishlist ... Such a classy color.  So gorgeous..&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> atomic110 ~ she is so beautiful, who says princess needs to buckle up?  This is a nice shot.


Thank  you tonkamama! True, she is my princess &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> this bag is really killing me right now ... i can't take it anymore such a gorgeous bag isn't she  all i can say wow just wow can i be your passenger too



Oh my friend thank you so much!...this bag is totally killing me too! I can't seem to think beyond her! Now I realize what's the big deal about B's! Super comfortable, convenient and effortless! I am in Love [emoji7]



tonkamama said:


> Etain was and will be one of my favorite choice on my wishlist ... Such a classy color.  So gorgeous..[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am so happy I could get my first choice. Otherwise I was willing to wait till an etain B came along! She is truly my dream bag!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121



Ahhhhhhh, she is so darn pretty!!!! I love this bag, I was hoping you would do a shot of her like this, the color is divine!   This pic brings a smile to my face  

 I also love her veins and that color of the hardware is perfect!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhhhh, she is so darn pretty!!!! I love this bag, I was hoping you would do a shot of her like this, the color is divine!   This pic brings a smile to my face
> 
> I also love her veins and that color of the hardware is perfect!




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] I keep looking at her and admiring her myself! Still hard to believe she is mine[emoji3]... The color keeps changing colors in different lighting which I find to be so cool!


----------



## mcpro

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121




Love it!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121




Just saw this!
Beautiful! [emoji179]. Naturally![emoji179]
uggs?  Why not?  
The car goes well with your photogenic B[emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> It really is special [emoji8][emoji8] please take her out more often[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that G of yours [emoji7][emoji7] please post a picture of that beauty soon!


Sure~
thanks dear


eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121


Your new baby is a beautiful passenger! It just go well  with anything!


----------



## luckylove

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121



Gorgeous photo! Yep, I desperately needed both my H and Uggs last week too!!


----------



## Jujuma

Luccibag said:


> Awww. I know exactly what you mean. I feel your pain. I too feel mostly for "the ones that got away" and have similar regrets. [emoji173]&#65039; hugs







scndlslv said:


> Awwww, poor baby.




If only we had the Internet on our phones then. I goggled the place when I got home and found out it was legit. Right now the price sounds insane but back then it was a good amount of money, especially since our finances were different. This one is my biggest regret because it was just so perfect. I have two others but they were just price issues, penny wise pound foolish. For some reason I never think resale in these situations, probably because I don't do much of it, but these days if you make a mistake on a bag, as long as it's real, you can a least recoup some of your "mistake". I must remember this! I feel like these opportunities are getting more rare because people are more educated about these bags, although someone over on the Chanel forum just picked up a flap for 200. No I didn't leave off a zero!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> Love it!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> Just saw this!
> Beautiful! [emoji179]. Naturally![emoji179]
> uggs?  Why not?
> The car goes well with your photogenic B[emoji7]



You are so sweet! Thank you my beautiful amazing friend :HUGS:



atomic110 said:


> Sure~
> thanks dear
> 
> Your new baby is a beautiful passenger! It just go well  with anything!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



luckylove said:


> Gorgeous photo! Yep, I desperately needed both my H and Uggs last week too!!




Thank god it's not just me then [emoji8][emoji8]! Thank you luckylove[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun


----------



## LittleMsMelody

OnlyloveH said:


> My cool passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241330


I love, love, love your twillies! I almost bought the same ones. Those colors are so fun.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun


So pretty! Whats in those orange bags?


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun




I LOVE your B TPF bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; such an amazing color! Btw whenever I see the shawls for this season I always think of how well they will go with your B! They are perfect matches with your fabulous B[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun



Lovely color, what is it, if I may ask?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Ethengdurst said:


> Lovely color, what is it, if I may ask?



Of course!  It's Blue Saint Cyr.  New in 2015...kind of a cross between, blue atoll, lagoon and maybe malachite that makes for a deep tiffany type blue.


----------



## scndlslv

LaenaLovely said:


> Of course!  It's Blue Saint Cyr.  New in 2015...kind of a cross between, blue atoll, lagoon and maybe malachite that makes for a deep tiffany type blue.


Wow! I thought it was malachite in that light. No idea it was blue. So pretty!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Keeping my new Bleu Electrique Picotin company on the road trip from Houston back to New Orleans!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun



Ditto on loving this thread!  Such a great idea and I've enjoyed watching all your beauties as they are chauffeured around town....I guess I'll have to get mine out of the box and take her for a spin soon.....you've inspired me to actually USE my bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

blingconnoistre said:


> Keeping my new Bleu Electrique Picotin company on the road trip from Houston back to New Orleans!
> 
> View attachment 3245244




Wow! You have a BE evie and a BE picotin in the box? Lucky gal [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I love this thread and we can see our passenger under natural light.  Here is my GP riding with me today.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this thread and we can see our passenger under natural light.  Here is my GP riding with me today.
> View attachment 3245369




Oooooh I think we are twins on this GP my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Is this Rouge Duchess? Love this beautiful color!


----------



## cavluv

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun




Holy moly that is one gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun


This  is the best combo, B and all  the H shopping goodies


----------



## atomic110

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this thread and we can see our passenger under natural light.  Here is my GP riding with me today.
> View attachment 3245369


Love the pop color and cute little dolphin charm


----------



## atomic110

blingconnoistre said:


> Keeping my new Bleu Electrique Picotin company on the road trip from Houston back to New Orleans!
> 
> View attachment 3245244


Wow, you got great company


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rainneday said:


> So pretty! Love the colors in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Ladybaga, your Rouge Casaque Sellier...this bag is one of my favorites on tpf





rosebud_7 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 and wallet out and about today!





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh I think we are twins on this GP my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Is this Rouge Duchess? Love this beautiful color!



Yes !! Isn't it a versatile all year round red ?


----------



## sydgirl

Backseat passenger from the other day &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Yes !! Isn't it a versatile all year round red ?




I LOVE IT!!! I get compliments on this color all the time! Trust H to make the best reds[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. So happy to be twins with you my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sydgirl said:


> Backseat passenger from the other day [emoji4]




A real stunner! What a beautiful passenger you have[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sydgirl

eternallove4bag said:


> A real stunner! What a beautiful passenger you have[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this thread and we can see our passenger under natural light.  Here is my GP riding with me today.
> View attachment 3245369



I love the color!  She looks great with her Twilly friends!  Looking good!


----------



## MrsWYK

Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## atomic110

sydgirl said:


> Backseat passenger from the other day &#128522;





MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735


Both colors are so sweet! Make me wanna bite it


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sydgirl said:


> Backseat passenger from the other day &#128522;





MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735



Beautiful blue riders !!  Makes me fall in love with Blue Atoll again.


----------



## scndlslv

MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735


Oh wow! So gorge.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735




What an amazing color MrsWYK[emoji170][emoji170] love the bolide!!


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> Both colors are so sweet! Make me wanna bite it



Not the bag, I hope!  But you can have the macaroons!


----------



## MrsWYK

scndlslv said:


> Oh wow! So gorge.



Thank you!


----------



## MrsWYK

eternallove4bag said:


> What an amazing color MrsWYK[emoji170][emoji170] love the bolide!!



Thanks dear! And congrats on your new B, gorgeous neutral!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> Thanks dear! And congrats on your new B, gorgeous neutral!




Thank you so much MrsWYK


----------



## atomic110

Go J31 Go... LOL
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/e8/ee/58e8eec1469c8eb54e295a150c01b98d.jpg


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Go J31 Go... LOL
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/e8/ee/58e8eec1469c8eb54e295a150c01b98d.jpg




Wow how many do u have? [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji76]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow how many do u have? [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji76]


How many do you have then? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Go J31 Go... LOL
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/58/e8/ee/58e8eec1469c8eb54e295a150c01b98d.jpg



Another beauty my friend! What an amazing color!!! :sigh: I love this! I am just loving your collection as you reveal more and more fabulous bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Wow how many do u have? [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji76]



&#128580;&#128580;[emoji3][emoji3]... There you go again!!!



atomic110 said:


> How many do you have then? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!



Very nice picture.  Really like these twilly, the color combinations are excellent.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Backseat passenger from the other day &#128522;



GASP... I just died. LAGOON???


----------



## sydgirl

atomic110 said:


> Both colors are so sweet! Make me wanna bite it



Thank you atomic110!







chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful blue riders !!  Makes me fall in love with Blue Atoll again.




Thanks chkpfbeliever... its turquoise &#128522;






Israeli_Flava said:


> GASP... I just died. LAGOON???



Its actually turquoise Israeli_Flava &#128522; lol no filter too! I find it a chameleon colour...it really  pops in natural sunlight!
But lagoon is my UHG so hopefully one day i will have a lagoon &#128525;


----------



## Dluvch

MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Dluvch

blingconnoistre said:


> Keeping my new Bleu Electrique Picotin company on the road trip from Houston back to New Orleans!
> 
> View attachment 3245244



That blue is so heavenly or deep Mediterranean ocean like!


----------



## Dluvch

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this thread and we can see our passenger under natural light.  Here is my GP riding with me today.
> View attachment 3245369



This is a pretty color!


----------



## Dluvch

sydgirl said:


> Backseat passenger from the other day &#128522;



Wow the blue H's are stunning today! I love them all!  Your color is gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this thread.  Here's my girl riding shotgun



LaenaLovely ~ Your B is so gorgeous !  Wondering what in your H shopping bags.  



blingconnoistre said:


> Keeping my new Bleu Electrique Picotin company on the road trip from Houston back to New Orleans!
> 
> View attachment 3245244



blingconnoistre ~ BE is an amazing color!  I see a big orange box...


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Another beauty my friend! What an amazing color!!! :sigh: I love this! I am just loving your collection as you reveal more and more fabulous bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;[emoji3][emoji3]... There you go again!!!
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Thanks dear * eternallove*, you too, your collection is TDF


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely ~ Your B is so gorgeous !  Wondering what in your H shopping bags.
> 
> 
> 
> blingconnoistre ~ BE is an amazing color!  I see a big orange box...



Tonkamama - there were two new csgms hiding in there. If I figure out how to link I'll attach it later.  I'm a bit remedial when it comes to technology


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thanks dear * eternallove*, you too, your collection is TDF




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8] it's slowly coming along [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Gracebleu

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121




Stunning! What a beauty [emoji177] what color is it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gracebleu said:


> Stunning! What a beauty [emoji177] what color is it?




Thank you so much! It's etain[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chloebleu

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! It's etain[emoji173]&#65039;




Absolutely stunning! [emoji177] Think I'm in love [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chloebleu said:


> Absolutely stunning! [emoji177] Think I'm in love [emoji3]




Thank you so much chloebleu[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## marina230

my new BE


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3247493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new BE



*OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh   It is fabulous times 10000000000!!!! That looks like a B30??? I didn't know u like that size!!!!*


----------



## marina230

Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh   It is fabulous times 10000000000!!!! That looks like a B30??? I didn't know u like that size!!!!*




Thank you!!! It is my second B in size 30 and no more 35 for me. Oh, I got my Kelly 32 [emoji87][emoji87]. Will send you a pic


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marina230 said:


> Thank you!!! It is my second B in size 30 and no more 35 for me. Oh, I got my Kelly 32 [emoji87][emoji87]. Will send you a pic



Ahhh yes B30 is the best size for sure!!! Gimme that B!!!!!!!
Oh did you K arrive!!! Gotta see this!! Soooo exciting! Don't you loove it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Brrrrr... My favorite passenger again &#55357;&#56900; Sorry for posting her all the time but I can't help it &#55357;&#56845; From yesterday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Reminiscing on Summer &#55357;&#56866;... Sun... Please come back &#55356;&#57118; Tried a completely new look on Goldie...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

One last snap before I go... Blue atoll evvie tpm &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Brrrrr... My favorite passenger again &#55357;&#56900; Sorry for posting her all the time but I can't help it &#55357;&#56845; From yesterday!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Reminiscing on Summer &#55357;&#56866;... Sun... Please come back &#55356;&#57118; Tried a completely new look on Goldie...







Israeli_Flava said:


> One last snap before I go... Blue atoll evvie tpm [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]




Please post more pictures my dear Israeli_Flava!!! My eyes are almost dropping off their sockets looking at these stunners [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## scndlslv

Keep 'em coming ladies! Everything is lovely!


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> Reminiscing on Summer &#65533;&#65533;... Sun... Please come back &#65533;&#65533; Tried a completely new look on Goldie...



I miss my Goldie!  She's at the spa, will be at least another month til I get her back. I love looking at yourS!  Please keep em coming


----------



## Dluvch

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3247493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new BE



Oh marina! She is gorgeous!  So happy for you.


----------



## wl5238

MrsWYK said:


> Finally off to lunch..... Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245735




This is lovely [emoji7]


----------



## marina230

Dira919 said:


> Oh marina! She is gorgeous!  So happy for you.




Thank you dear!!


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> One last snap before I go... Blue atoll evvie tpm &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;



Heaven!!!!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Bag of the Day... Bleu Electrique Picotin 26 Riding Shotgun!


----------



## atomic110

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3247493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new BE


Your BE is so electrifying&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Israeli_Flava said:


> Brrrrr... My favorite passenger again &#55357;&#56900; Sorry for posting her all the time but I can't help it &#55357;&#56845; From yesterday!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Reminiscing on Summer &#55357;&#56866;... Sun... Please come back &#55356;&#57118; Tried a completely new look on Goldie...





Israeli_Flava said:


> One last snap before I go... Blue atoll evvie tpm &#128160;&#128160;&#128160;


Never get tired to see these beauties! Twin with you on mini Evie same color and same carmen duo&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3247659
> 
> 
> Bag of the Day... Bleu Electrique Picotin 26 Riding Shotgun!


Cute one!


----------



## marina230

atomic110 said:


> Your BE is so electrifying[emoji7]




Thank you!!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3247493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new BE



Lovely handbag in such a beautiful color.  Love it!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Israeli_Flava said:


> Brrrrr... My favorite passenger again &#65533;&#65533; Sorry for posting her all the time but I can't help it &#65533;&#65533; From yesterday!



Well, if I had her I'd take her out often too!  She's a lovely color and I'm sure she fits your personality to a "t"......she's a cutie!


----------



## marina230

OrangeAddiction said:


> Lovely handbag in such a beautiful color.  Love it!




Thank you!!! I just got this beauty last week!!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Israeli_Flava said:


> Reminiscing on Summer &#65533;&#65533;... Sun... Please come back &#65533;&#65533; Tried a completely new look on Goldie...



OMG....I posted without looking at your next post....we're twins on the lovely Flamingo Party shawl......my favorite colorway in this design!!!  All I need now are several "twins" on your beautiful bags.....or I'd be happy with just being a cousin!

Great parings and glad to see that you take them out of their little boxes for a spin around the town!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3247659
> 
> 
> Bag of the Day... Bleu Electrique Picotin 26 Riding Shotgun!



Oh she's pretty....the Pico is my favorite day bag....I get more compliments on the few I own than any other bag and I'm sure you've gotten a few on this little beauty.  Love the pom!

Nice to see Ms. Pico in a brilliant color like Blue Electrique!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3247659
> 
> 
> Bag of the Day... Bleu Electrique Picotin 26 Riding Shotgun!


beautiful bag!


----------



## AnaTeresa

Loving all of these! And the bright colors are making me long for Spring. Keep them coming! It helps cheer up this gloomy day.


----------



## LavenderIce

What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.

Bolide:




Etain B35:


----------



## OrangeAddiction

LavenderIce said:


> What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.
> 
> Bolide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain B35:



Beautiful bags...love the colors!  Glad to see they get out and about the town!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LavenderIce said:


> What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.
> 
> Bolide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain B35:



Such pretty bags!!!! I must try that twilly tying method on my B!!! Looks fabulous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. This is one of the best threads to read in the morning. My first contribution to this thread: bleu nuit K32 with GHW. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

LavenderIce said:


> What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.
> 
> Bolide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain B35:


Very beautiful passengers and love the effects that you made &#128521;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love_Couture said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. This is one of the best threads to read in the morning. My first contribution to this thread: bleu nuit K32 with GHW. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3248200




Love your Kelly!!!

Here's mine!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

OrangeAddiction said:


> Beautiful bags...love the colors!  Glad to see they get out and about the town!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Such pretty bags!!!! I must try that twilly tying method on my B!!! Looks fabulous!





atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful passengers and love the effects that you made &#128521;



Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love_Couture said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. This is one of the best threads to read in the morning. My first contribution to this thread: bleu nuit K32 with GHW. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3248200





Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your Kelly!!!
> 
> Here's mine!!!



Kelly love!  Thank you for sharing your beauties!


----------



## eternallove4bag

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3247659
> 
> 
> Bag of the Day... Bleu Electrique Picotin 26 Riding Shotgun!



What a fun beautiful color for picotin! I love picotins in bright colors like this [emoji170][emoji170]



LavenderIce said:


> What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.
> 
> Bolide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain B35:



So happy to be twins with you on etain B35[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; don't you just love the color? Your Bolide is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039; 



Love_Couture said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. This is one of the best threads to read in the morning. My first contribution to this thread: bleu nuit K32 with GHW. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3248200



I absolutely adore BN and on a K it really looks phenomenal Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your Kelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine!!!




Love your K my dear!!....Black is so classic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

This was, is and will be my favorite workhorse bag...GP 36 in RD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Didn't realize it matches with my uggs too[emoji6]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

eternallove4bag said:


> This was, is and will be my favorite workhorse bag...GP 36 in RD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Didn't realize it matches with my uggs too[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248413


 
Oh I love the color!  A very pretty Garden Party....my favorite tote/casual bag...in addition to the little Picotins.  You're ready for spring!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Well, loving this thread made me actually take my Kelly out of her box.  She's been sitting there far too long...almost a year and a half without a spin around town.

On the way for provisions yesterday so we at least have coffee and cream in case the roads are bad tomorrow with snow and ice here on the east coast.

Miss Kelly Cacao (32 with gold hardward) accompanied by one of my very first cashmere shawls.....Chasse en Indie from 1983 or 1984....way before I was saving tags!


----------



## scndlslv

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, loving this thread made me actually take my Kelly out of her box.  She's been sitting there far too long...almost a year and a half without a spin around town.
> 
> On the way for provisions yesterday so we at least have coffee and cream in case the roads are bad tomorrow with snow and ice here on the east coast.
> 
> Miss Kelly Cacao (32 with gold hardward) accompanied by one of my very first cashmere shawls.....Chasse en Indie from 1983 or 1984....way before I was saving tags!


Beautiful! I'm glad you took her out.  
I love seeing these gorgeous bags outside in natural light. They look so vibrant.


----------



## JRTgal

This thread is pure pleasure and I've loved looking at everyone's shotgun companions!

Here we are this morning out for some  Blizzard Shopping!!

Stay safe, my fellow Snowmageddon Peeps! Before & after with my new-to-me Trim I 35 in blue jean...


----------



## Love_Couture

OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, loving this thread made me actually take my Kelly out of her box.  She's been sitting there far too long...almost a year and a half without a spin around town.
> 
> On the way for provisions yesterday so we at least have coffee and cream in case the roads are bad tomorrow with snow and ice here on the east coast.
> 
> Miss Kelly Cacao (32 with gold hardward) accompanied by one of my very first cashmere shawls.....Chasse en Indie from 1983 or 1984....way before I was saving tags!



Such a beauty.  Love love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

OrangeAddiction said:


> Oh I love the color!  A very pretty Garden Party....my favorite tote/casual bag...in addition to the little Picotins.  You're ready for spring!



Thank you so much OrangeAddiction [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My GP was feeling a little bit neglected with all the love going to C and B so I couldn't let her feel left out [emoji6][emoji6]



OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, loving this thread made me actually take my Kelly out of her box.  She's been sitting there far too long...almost a year and a half without a spin around town.
> 
> On the way for provisions yesterday so we at least have coffee and cream in case the roads are bad tomorrow with snow and ice here on the east coast.
> 
> Miss Kelly Cacao (32 with gold hardward) accompanied by one of my very first cashmere shawls.....Chasse en Indie from 1983 or 1984....way before I was saving tags!



I LOVE the shawl AND the K[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. I am so in love with GHW! Just gives that extra oomph to an already fabulous bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



JRTgal said:


> This thread is pure pleasure and I've loved looking at everyone's shotgun companions!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are this morning out for some  Blizzard Shopping!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe, my fellow Snowmageddon Peeps! Before & after with my new-to-me Trim I 35 in blue jean...




Beautiful companion for blizzard shopping JRTgal[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Isn't the crowd getting insane at the stores? Everyone is stocking up! Thankfully done with mine too! Stay safe and warm my dear!


----------



## hclubfan

JRTgal said:


> This thread is pure pleasure and I've loved looking at everyone's shotgun companions!
> 
> Here we are this morning out for some  Blizzard Shopping!!
> 
> Stay safe, my fellow Snowmageddon Peeps! Before & after with my new-to-me Trim I 35 in blue jean...



JRTgal...LOVE the way you shop for a blizzard!!! Chips and Hershey's Kisses riding shotgun with a Trim!!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

scndlslv said:


> Beautiful! I'm glad you took her out.
> I love seeing these gorgeous bags outside in natural light. They look so vibrant.


Thank you!


JRTgal said:


> This thread is pure pleasure and I've loved looking at everyone's shotgun companions!
> 
> Here we are this morning out for some  Blizzard Shopping!!
> 
> Stay safe, my fellow Snowmageddon Peeps! Before & after with my new-to-me Trim I 35 in blue jean...


Is that a bag of Kisses?  Well, you have the right idea.....and I love your Trim.  It's a classic and you've got a lovely color. Enjoy her!



Love_Couture said:


> Such a beauty.  Love love.


Thank you!  



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much OrangeAddiction [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My GP was feeling a little bit neglected with all the love going to C and B so I couldn't let her feel left out [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the shawl AND the K[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. I am so in love with GHW! Just gives that extra oomph to an already fabulous bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> . . Thanks!
> 
> 
> Beautiful companion for blizzard shopping JRTgal[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Isn't the crowd getting insane at the stores? Everyone is stocking up! Thankfully done with mine too! Stay safe and warm my dear!


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your Kelly!!!
> 
> Here's mine!!!



Gorgeous Israeli_Flava  You always have so much fun with your accessories...love seeing your pics!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous Israeli_Flava  You always have so much fun with your accessories...love seeing your pics!



Thank you deary!!!  
This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!! 
I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!! 


Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....


----------



## JRTgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....


Aaaaah!  IF, this is like a trip to the tropics in one pic!  I need my sunglasses...:sunnies  And the lil' horsey is killer.


----------



## JRTgal

hclubfan said:


> JRTgal...LOVE the way you shop for a blizzard!!! Chips and Hershey's Kisses riding shotgun with a Trim!!


That's right, hclubfan.  I have my priorities straight!



OrangeAddiction said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is that a bag of Kisses?  Well, you have the right idea.....and I love your Trim.  It's a classic and you've got a lovely color. Enjoy her!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks, OA!  And my grocery sells kisses in bulk so I can grab a handful and not feel too terrible about it.


----------



## Dluvch

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....



That color is so heavenly!


----------



## Blairbass

My 35cm chamonix Kelly waiting patiently in the passenger seat until my husband steals her spot!


----------



## Rouge H

How pretty she is!


----------



## Wplijnaar

israeli_flava said:


> thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only gp30 in rouge pivione w/her lagoon pony....



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Blairbass said:


> My 35cm chamonix Kelly waiting patiently in the passenger seat until my husband steals her spot!



Oh, a lovely color.  I love the leather.  She looks so regal....what a pretty lady!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....



Great color and wonderful accessories.  You do a great job dressing your girls for going out on the town!


----------



## ms08c

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....


This color


----------



## ms08c

LavenderIce said:


> What a fun thread!  I'm going to have to make sure to take pics of my passengers from now on.  Here are a couple of throwbacks to when I received my first pieces.
> 
> Bolide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain B35:


Beautiful bags with beautiful twilly


----------



## ms08c

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your Kelly!!!
> 
> Here's mine!!!


love this beautiful bright twilly on this stunning K Love the combo!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> This was, is and will be my favorite workhorse bag...GP 36 in RD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Didn't realize it matches with my uggs too[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248413


My dear *eternallove * Your GP is beautiful work bag!


OrangeAddiction said:


> Well, loving this thread made me actually take my Kelly out of her box.  She's been sitting there far too long...almost a year and a half without a spin around town.
> 
> On the way for provisions yesterday so we at least have coffee and cream in case the roads are bad tomorrow with snow and ice here on the east coast.
> 
> Miss Kelly Cacao (32 with gold hardward) accompanied by one of my very first cashmere shawls.....Chasse en Indie from 1983 or 1984....way before I was saving tags!


Glad  you bring it out
*OrangeAddiction *! She is beautiful and should bring her out more often&#128522;


Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....


Love how you match it with your pony
*Israeli*


Blairbass said:


> My 35cm chamonix Kelly waiting patiently in the passenger seat until my husband steals her spot!


Very classic K *Blairbass*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....


Blue and Red what a great combo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> My dear *eternallove * Your GP is beautiful work bag!
> 
> Glad  you bring it out
> *OrangeAddiction *! She is beautiful and should bring her out more often[emoji4]
> 
> Love how you match it with your pony
> *Israeli*
> 
> Very classic K *Blairbass*



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Blairbass said:


> My 35cm chamonix Kelly waiting patiently in the passenger seat until my husband steals her spot!



She looks so pretty and patient [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you deary!!!
> This thread is so much fun, isn't it???!!!!
> I just love seeing these fun pics of our bags in action!!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my one and only GP30 in Rouge Pivione w/her Lagoon pony....




Love your GP's vibrant gorgeous color dear IF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. This is one of the best threads to read in the morning. My first contribution to this thread: bleu nuit K32 with GHW. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3248200




Thanks for sharing!
I love BN[emoji170] & am considering a K or B in this color
Looks perfect [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Luccibag

Loving all the twilly and rodeo charms on the bags!


----------



## Trufflebear

I love this thread!!!

I admire how your h bags sit by your side in the car [emoji7]

Here's my contribution...



Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Trufflebear said:


> I love this thread!!!
> 
> I admire how your h bags sit by your side in the car [emoji7]
> 
> Here's my contribution...
> View attachment 3255747
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!




Super pretty and love the color of your shawl too! Beautiful C brooch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Trufflebear

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty and love the color of your shawl too! Beautiful C brooch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, Eternallove!!  I had so much stuffed in that bag I need a lid to pretty it up[emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Trufflebear said:


> Thank you, Eternallove!!  I had so much stuffed in that bag I need a lid to pretty it up[emoji38]




Hahaha! I am always the same too! With my B I am trying to be more careful [emoji51]


----------



## csetcos

My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Trufflebear said:


> I love this thread!!!
> 
> I admire how your h bags sit by your side in the car [emoji7]
> 
> Here's my contribution...
> View attachment 3255747
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



A beautiful bag and I like the way you've used a scarf to protect the contents of your bag.  She's a pretty color and must enjoy taking a spin with you!



csetcos said:


> My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255875



A very nice copilot, indeed.  Love the gold as a neutral and the accessories you've chosen for her are pretty together.  She looks good in the seat!

Nice job both of you!


----------



## atomic110

Trufflebear said:


> I love this thread!!!
> 
> I admire how your h bags sit by your side in the car [emoji7]
> 
> Here's my contribution...
> View attachment 3255747
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
See, Great looking bag + jacket are in the car * Trufflebear*
&#128516;&#128516;


csetcos said:


> My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255875


Very beautiful and functional capilot * csetcos*
!


----------



## csetcos

OrangeAddiction said:


> A beautiful bag and I like the way you've used a scarf to protect the contents of your bag.  She's a pretty color and must enjoy taking a spin with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice copilot, indeed.  Love the gold as a neutral and the accessories you've chosen for her are pretty together.  She looks good in the seat!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job both of you!







atomic110 said:


> See, Great looking bag + jacket are in the car * Trufflebear*
> [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Very beautiful and functional capilot * csetcos*
> !




Thank you!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

csetcos said:


> My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255875




You have a beautiful copilot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love Ms. Gold!


----------



## TankerToad

So stealthy.....


----------



## Dluvch

csetcos said:


> My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255875



I love the veins!!!


----------



## Dluvch

TankerToad said:


> So stealthy.....



I love blavk bags, can never have enough, gorg!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

TankerToad said:


> So stealthy.....



And so handsome.....a lovely bag in black, which I rarely see.  A very confident choice and I'm sure she's a dream to carry.  Well done.


----------



## blingconnoistre

Going on a Road Trip, but first we pick up new Fendi bag charms!!!!


----------



## atomic110

TankerToad said:


> So stealthy.....


Very classy * TankerToad*


blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3256625
> 
> 
> Going on a Road Trip, but first we pick up new Fendi bag charms!!!!


Love the pop BE and cute F charm *blingconnoistre *


----------



## honhon

TankerToad said:


> So stealthy.....


love your bolide


----------



## eternallove4bag

TankerToad said:


> So stealthy.....



Oooh black bolide is gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]



blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3256625
> 
> 
> Going on a Road Trip, but first we pick up new Fendi bag charms!!!!




Stunning BE [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

blingconnoistre said:


> View attachment 3256625
> 
> 
> Going on a Road Trip, but first we pick up new Fendi bag charms!!!!



Well, you certainly have her dressed for colder weather.  I'm sure she's in love with her furry accessory.  Very nice, indeed.


----------



## MYH

My first Kelly gold 32cm with perspectives cavalerie twilly. Still love miss Goldie


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> My first Kelly gold 32cm with perspectives cavalerie twilly. Still love miss Goldie
> View attachment 3257737




Omg!!! Your first K is a stunner!! That's the beauty about this color! It's so versatile! Beautiful twillies and charms[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You have amazing taste dear MYH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

MYH said:


> My first Kelly gold 32cm with perspectives cavalerie twilly. Still love miss Goldie
> View attachment 3257737



Your first K is beautiful! Love your charms too


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Your first K is a stunner!! That's the beauty about this color! It's so versatile! Beautiful twillies and charms[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You have amazing taste dear MYH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


EL4B - I consider this high praise coming from you, one of the classiest ladies on TPF!



atomic110 said:


> Your first K is beautiful! Love your charms too



Thank you atomic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> EL4B - I consider this high praise coming from you, one of the classiest ladies on TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you atomic!




Dear MYH thank you for being so sweet[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am humbled by your comment beyond words


----------



## cutetoby

tonkamama said:


> I love taking my babies all over town in my passenger seat.  There are no back seats.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely collection!!!


----------



## Trufflebear

csetcos said:


> My copilot for the day complete with my huge water! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255875




I love the bag charm!  It goes perfectly with everything!!




OrangeAddiction said:


> A beautiful bag and I like the way you've used a scarf to protect the contents of your bag.  She's a pretty color and must enjoy taking a spin with you!
> 
> 
> Nice job both of you!




Thank you, OrangeAddiction!  It's more like hide all the unsightly objects inside than protect though&#128517;



atomic110 said:


> See, Great looking bag + jacket are in the car * Trufflebear*
> &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> Thank you Atomic!  The bag is pretty subtle that having a blingly brooch doesn't make it too over the top&#128518;


----------



## Trufflebear

MYH said:


> My first Kelly gold 32cm with perspectives cavalerie twilly. Still love miss Goldie
> View attachment 3257737




Ah!  I love the charms!!  I didn't know H did origami crane!  And the twilly with them is just perfection&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## cutetoby

My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.


----------



## csetcos

eternallove4bag said:


> You have a beautiful copilot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love Ms. Gold!




Thank you, eternallove4bag!



Dira919 said:


> I love the veins!!!




[emoji173]&#65039; me too, Dira!!!



MYH said:


> My first Kelly gold 32cm with perspectives cavalerie twilly. Still love miss Goldie
> View attachment 3257737




I love this!  Those origami crane charms are gorgeous!!!


----------



## tonkamama

cutetoby said:


> Lovely collection!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## tonkamama

*An old action shot of my Berline Mini after picking up her brother (Black B30) from the H boutique.  She is so cute a perfect crossbody bag.   *




*My very 1st H bag ~ Eve pm, cant wait to take her out again in summer time. *


----------



## tonkamama

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3258772
> 
> 
> My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.



*I think we are Eve twins?!  *


----------



## MYH

I am loving this thread! Now I'll have to keep the passenger area of my car clean. LOL.



cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3258772
> 
> 
> My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.


But her bright color is so cheery and cancels out the rainy gloomy weather!



tonkamama said:


> *An old action shot of my Berline Mini after picking up her brother (Black B30) from the H boutique.  She is so cute a perfect crossbody bag.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My very 1st H bag ~ Eve pm, cant wait to take her out again in summer time. *


Both your berline and your evelyne are scrumptious!


----------



## MYH

csetcos said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039; me too, Dira!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  Those origami crane charms are gorgeous!!!


Thank you csetcos!


----------



## MYH

Trufflebear said:


> Ah!  I love the charms!!  I didn't know H did origami crane!  And the twilly with them is just perfection&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


Thanks trufflebear! The twilly coincidentally was a perfect match with the bag and charms.


----------



## cutetoby

MYH said:


> I am loving this thread! Now I'll have to keep the passenger area of my car clean. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But her bright color is so cheery and cancels out the rainy gloomy weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both your berline and your evelyne are scrumptious!




I think we are indeed!!!!


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *An old action shot of my Berline Mini after picking up her brother (Black B30) from the H boutique.  She is so cute a perfect crossbody bag.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My very 1st H bag ~ Eve pm, cant wait to take her out again in summer time. *


so nice of you sharing your beautiful H with us! Lovely~


cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3258772
> 
> 
> My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.


Another beautiful Evie!


----------



## atomic110

Kick start this week with Ms. G&#128522;&#128522; Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg


----------



## MYH

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G&#128522;&#128522; Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg


Your ghillies has me drooling! She's so beautiful. I only dream of owning one.


----------



## scndlslv

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G&#128522;&#128522; Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg


I need this bag in my LIFE!!!


----------



## tonkamama

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G&#128522;&#128522; Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg



Ms. G is so stunning!


----------



## atomic110

MYH said:


> Your ghillies has me drooling! She's so beautiful. I only dream of owning one.


&#128522;
thank you * MYH*! Hope you get your dream H soon


scndlslv said:


> I need this bag in my LIFE!!!


Thanks * scndlslv*! She is love of my life&#128521;


tonkamama said:


> Ms. G is so stunning!


Thanks  for your compliment *tonkamama *


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G[emoji4][emoji4] Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg




You have one of the best Miss G I have seen. [emoji3]


----------



## csetcos

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G[emoji4][emoji4] Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg




Beautiful!


----------



## noreen_uk

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3258772
> 
> 
> My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.


beautiful evie ... is this ruby or RC?



tonkamama said:


> *An old action shot of my Berline Mini after picking up her brother (Black B30) from the H boutique.  She is so cute a perfect crossbody bag.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My very 1st H bag ~ Eve pm, cant wait to take her out again in summer time. *



both your evie and berline are gorgeous ... what colour is your evie tonkamama?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;  My Evelyne pm is Rouge Pivoine &#128522;



MYH said:


> I am loving this thread! Now I'll have to keep the passenger area of my car clean. LOL.
> 
> 
> Both your berline and your evelyne are scrumptious!





atomic110 said:


> so nice of you sharing your beautiful H with us! Lovely~
> 
> Another beautiful Evie!





noreen_uk said:


> beautiful evie ... is this ruby or RC?
> 
> 
> 
> both your evie and berline are gorgeous ... what colour is your evie tonkamama?


----------



## eternallove4bag

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3258772
> 
> 
> My Evelyn in this rainy gloomy weather.



What a bright ray of sun shine amidst gloomy weather! Beautiful evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *An old action shot of my Berline Mini after picking up her brother (Black B30) from the H boutique.  She is so cute a perfect crossbody bag.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My very 1st H bag ~ Eve pm, cant wait to take her out again in summer time. *




I am seriously in love with bit your H and Chanel bags tonkamama [emoji7][emoji7]... What amazing beauties not to mention the colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...love the color of your evie. May I know the color please?


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Kick start this week with Ms. G[emoji4][emoji4] Happy Monday everyone ! http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a9/d6/2d/a9d62dbb1b01c200e842e106f478c773.jpg




 Ms. G is a STUNNER my friend! So elegant and regal[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Have an amazing Monday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.


----------



## csetcos

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.




I love this- beautiful neutrals and the scarf is perfect with your gorgeous C!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.




All the best for the interview! That's some stunning companion you have with you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

eternallove4bag said:


> All the best for the interview! That's some stunning companion you have with you [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks my dear!


----------



## Ethengdurst

csetcos said:


> I love this- beautiful neutrals and the scarf is perfect with your gorgeous C!


Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.



Beautiful bag and exceptional scarf.  You cannot help but ace the interview.  Envy on this end.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> You have one of the best Miss G I have seen. [emoji3]


Thank  you my  friend
* PrestigeH *! &#128522;&#128522;


csetcos said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks * csetcos*&#128522;&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. G is a STUNNER my friend! So elegant and regal[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Have an amazing Monday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Same you my dear* eternallove *, happy Monday! And thanks for your compliment&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.


Your C is beautiful *Ethengdurst *! What color is it? And good luck with your interview~


----------



## PrestigeH

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.




Beautiful colours u have there. Yes what colour is ur C? I hope to have this colour too. [emoji3]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.



Good luck on your interview! Your Constance is beautiful!


----------



## Ethengdurst

OrangeAddiction said:


> Beautiful bag and exceptional scarf.  You cannot help but ace the interview.  Envy on this end.


Thank you! I do hope you're right about the interview.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Thanks everyone, it's blue glacier. I'm obssessed with this color.


----------



## grapegravity

Here are my "passengers", pics taken last year


----------



## scndlslv

Yes, YES, and YASSSSSSSSS!!! To all you ladies and your passengers. I can't get enough!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> What a bright ray of sun shine amidst gloomy weather! Beautiful evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously in love with bit your H and Chanel bags tonkamama [emoji7][emoji7]... What amazing beauties not to mention the colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...love the color of your evie. May I know the color please?



Thank you  eternallove4bag ~ My Evelyne pm is Rouge Pivoine &#128522;  I think I need to take a break from buying red bags...  &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Ethengdurst said:


> Riding shotgun to a job interview is my mini C.



Ethengdurst ~ mini c is just too adorable!  Good luck on your interview.  &#128536;




grapegravity said:


> Here are my "passengers", pics taken last year


. 

grapegravity ~ what a beautiful family you got there.  &#128149;


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Thank you  eternallove4bag ~ My Evelyne pm is Rouge Pivoine [emoji4]  I think I need to take a break from buying red bags...  [emoji5]&#65039;




Lol!! Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. I am the same as you! I can't resist reds either H or Chanel [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

grapegravity said:


> Here are my "passengers", pics taken last year




OMG!!! These are amazing 'passengers' ... I think I would forget to drive and just stare at them all the time[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## csetcos

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks everyone, it's blue glacier. I'm obssessed with this color.




Oh wow!  I thought it was GT- I may have to add this color to my want list!!!


----------



## csetcos

grapegravity said:


> Here are my "passengers", pics taken last year




Perfectly accessorized passengers, may I add!!! [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji521][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MYH

Still love my tosca Evelyne too! The color is so juicy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Still love my tosca Evelyne too! The color is so juicy!
> View attachment 3259605




Gorgeous!! It looks so much like anemone in this lighting[emoji171][emoji171]... Beautiful color my dear MYH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## grapegravity

scndlslv said:


> Yes, YES, and YASSSSSSSSS!!! To all you ladies and your passengers. I can't get enough!





tonkamama said:


> grapegravity ~ what a beautiful family you got there.  &#128149;





eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! These are amazing 'passengers' ... I think I would forget to drive and just stare at them all the time[emoji7][emoji7]





csetcos said:


> Perfectly accessorized passengers, may I add!!! [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji521][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies! I'm often distracted by them while waiting for green light


----------



## atomic110

grapegravity said:


> Here are my "passengers", pics taken last year


All your 'passengers' are beautiful &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

MYH said:


> Still love my tosca Evelyne too! The color is so juicy!
> View attachment 3259605


Not just your Evie is juicy but your charm is super cute too!


----------



## MYH

atomic110 said:


> Not just your Evie is juicy but your charm is super cute too!


awww...thanks...it's homemade


----------



## csetcos

MYH said:


> awww...thanks...it's homemade




Wow!  Very talented!  Looks very petit h!!!  [emoji209]


----------



## MYH

csetcos said:


> Wow!  Very talented!  Looks very petit h!!!  [emoji209]


Thank you.  That is very kind of you to say.


----------



## nana9026

My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nana9026 said:


> My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260589




Wow! Love the vibrant spring color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... She looks beautiful and stunning and I am totally eyeing your shawl too. May I know the design please?


----------



## nana9026

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Love the vibrant spring color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... She looks beautiful and stunning and I am totally eyeing your shawl too. May I know the design please?




Thanks! So happy getting my baby back from the shop though the colour transfer wasn't removed 100%[emoji22]
The design of the shawl is shown in the pics attached. It's still available in H shop and online[emoji4]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

nana9026 said:


> My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260589



A lovely bag and shawl pairing.   Makes me feel like spring is really on the way.   Nicely done.


----------



## MYH

nana9026 said:


> My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260589


Very pretty!  Love the vibrant orange and your contrast rodeo.


----------



## CottageCouture

Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]


----------



## MYH

CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901


How pretty! Love the bug and the upholstery color on your seats is so unusual. Please tell us more. And sorry for a million questions but what color is your Kelly?


----------



## eternallove4bag

nana9026 said:


> Thanks! So happy getting my baby back from the shop though the colour transfer wasn't removed 100%[emoji22]
> The design of the shawl is shown in the pics attached. It's still available in H shop and online[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260696
> View attachment 3260697




Thank you so much nana! I thought it looked familiar! I love this design so much! Happy to be cousins with you! I have a different CW. This was my first H shawl so pretty special [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901




Beautiful!!! Is this RH? Love this red and Ms. K looks lovely all dressed up[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CottageCouture

MYH said:


> How pretty! Love the bug and the upholstery color on your seats is so unusual. Please tell us more. And sorry for a million questions but what color is your Kelly?




Thank you so much!! I like to refer to my vehicle as the jelly sandwich.. White on the outside and inside jelly. My Kelly in the jelly is Rouge H. [emoji38]


----------



## CottageCouture

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! Is this RH? Love this red and Ms. K looks lovely all dressed up[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much!! Indeed it is RH! [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

nana9026 said:


> My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260589


Your passenger is so pop and happy from the SPA! Twin  with you on rodeo&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901


So cool! Love  how you match your twilly and F charm!


----------



## umlm

CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901




so beautiful,


----------



## Hermeneutics

I love this thread, and can finally post a pic of my new-to-me GP, but I can't decide which charm looks best on it, so here was Day 1 and Day 2 of carrying it to work.


----------



## princessjaina

Hermeneutics said:


> I love this thread, and can finally post a pic of my new-to-me GP, but I can't decide which charm looks best on it, so here was Day 1 and Day 2 of carrying it to work.


  My husband and I both vote for the pompoms!  Lovely bag!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## OrangeAddiction

CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901


Now there's a dressed up Kelly!  So chic and she might be Rouge H?.  Very clever girl!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Hermeneutics said:


> I love this thread, and can finally post a pic of my new-to-me GP, but I can't decide which charm looks best on it, so here was Day 1 and Day 2 of carrying it to work.



A beautiful GP!  Love the color and I vote also for the poms!  I've never accessorized my bags but the pom-poms are really. Cute!  Very nice!


----------



## MYH

I like both but the Pom poms are so fresh and fun.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> I like both but the Pom poms are so fresh and fun.




+1! Beautiful GP... Pom poms get my vote too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Hermeneutics said:


> I love this thread, and can finally post a pic of my new-to-me GP, but I can't decide which charm looks best on it, so here was Day 1 and Day 2 of carrying it to work.


I vote for Pompom too!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, lovely H bags!   I love this thread...  I love handbags and cars...  



MYH said:


> Still love my tosca Evelyne too! The color is so juicy!
> View attachment 3259605





nana9026 said:


> My passenger on my way to work this morning, just got it back from spa service of H shop to remove colour transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260589





CottageCouture said:


> Kelly and I out for a drive [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260901





Hermeneutics said:


> I love this thread, and can finally post a pic of my new-to-me GP, but I can't decide which charm looks best on it, so here was Day 1 and Day 2 of carrying it to work.


----------



## amozo

My simple Passenger.
&#65532;


----------



## MYH

amozo said:


> &#65532;


Gorgeous girl!


----------



## atomic110

amozo said:


> &#65532;


Beautiful B! Congrats on your score!


----------



## eternallove4bag

amozo said:


> My simple Passenger.
> &#65532;




Wow!!! Is that green B? LOVE LOVE LOVE [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

amozo said:


> My simple Passenger.
> &#65532;



Great color!  Love the way she rides!


----------



## Hermeneutics

princessjaina said:


> My husband and I both vote for the pompoms!  Lovely bag!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





OrangeAddiction said:


> A beautiful GP!  Love the color and I vote also for the poms!  I've never accessorized my bags but the pom-poms are really. Cute!  Very nice!





MYH said:


> I like both but the Pom poms are so fresh and fun.





eternallove4bag said:


> +1! Beautiful GP... Pom poms get my vote too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





atomic110 said:


> I vote for Pompom too!



Thank you all so much! I've been pining for a GP for years, so I am thrilled to finally have her! I too am leaning towards the pompoms, I think they'll stay on for good.


----------



## amozo

OrangeAddiction said:


> Great color!  Love the way she rides!




Thank you! me too. [emoji172]


----------



## CottageCouture

amozo said:


> My simple Passenger.
> &#65532;




Lovely!!


----------



## umlm

mine today


----------



## atomic110

umlm said:


> mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263053


Oh yay, see you in action already! Good one!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263053




Beautiful companion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Black Ardennes going to work.


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3264126
> 
> Ms Black Ardennes going to work.




Hope both of you have a wonderful day! She is certainly dressed the part of 'dress to success' [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## christymarie340

Coming home from work today; her first official outing!


----------



## amozo

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3264126
> 
> Ms Black Ardennes going to work.




Just stunning [emoji7] I am so in love with Ardennes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

christymarie340 said:


> Coming home from work today; her first official outing!




What a beauty! And I love your laptop bag too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3264126
> 
> Ms Black Ardennes going to work.


*juzluvpink*, your black Ardennes is so elegant&#128525;


christymarie340 said:


> Coming home from work today; her first official outing!


Wow, nice one *christymarie*! You must  be very happy too &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## BellaCC

On our way this morning to pick up my new Galop bracelet.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

christymarie340 said:


> Coming home from work today; her first official outing!



The "first official" is always a banner day.....she's lovely and I know you'll love her faithfully!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3268788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way this morning to pick up my new Galop bracelet.



Another handsome bag....I know she'll be happy to have a new friend in Ms. Galop!  Looking good!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3268788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way this morning to pick up my new Galop bracelet.




What a beauty [emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful way to travel! Please do post a picture of your beautiful Galop bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Slickcanary

My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...


----------



## BellaCC

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty [emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful way to travel! Please do post a picture of your beautiful Galop bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! I will post soon. I hope this doesn't sound weird, but I think you were next to me at Hermes today when we were paying. Your B is beautiful in real life and even prettier dressed up [emoji4]


----------



## JRTgal

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...


Buckle up for safety, baby!  Well done and welcome!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...



Well, she's lovely!  A beautiful color and nice to see that she rides safely!  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## scndlslv

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...


LOL! Gotta buckle up da baby! Welcome to TPF.


----------



## grapegravity

Miss Poppy maiden ride!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...



Lol! Gosh this picture brought a smile to my face! Love how comfy and beautiful she looks safely tucked in her seat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BellaCC said:


> Thank you! I will post soon. I hope this doesn't sound weird, but I think you were next to me at Hermes today when we were paying. Your B is beautiful in real life and even prettier dressed up [emoji4]



Wow! It's a small world isn't it? I would have loved to chat with you there. It's always so much fun meeting other TPFers. Thank you for your sweet comments[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope to run into you the next time I am there!



grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!




Wow!!! The more I see this color the more I love it! Brilliant [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LadySummerRose

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!




Love the twilly with this!


----------



## atomic110

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3268788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our way this morning to pick up my new Galop bracelet.


Nice one! Can't  wait to see your new Galop reveal *BellaCC *


Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...


Safety first! Good B~ &#128518;&#128518; *Slickcanary *


grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!


She look gorgeous and happy on her first ride *grapegravity*&#128518;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!



Love her with those lovely contrasting twillys.....she's a pretty one!


----------



## Luccibag

My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day


----------



## Keren16

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015




I loooove this bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015




Wow! What a great pop of red! Congrats on your new B!


----------



## Keren16

grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!




Gorgeous ![emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015




Such a beautiful red!! Classic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## grapegravity

Keren16 said:


> Gorgeous ![emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Gosh this picture brought a smile to my face! Love how comfy and beautiful she looks safely tucked in her seat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It's a small world isn't it? I would have loved to chat with you there. It's always so much fun meeting other TPFers. Thank you for your sweet comments[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope to run into you the next time I am there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! The more I see this color the more I love it! Brilliant [emoji7][emoji7]





LadySummerRose said:


> Love the twilly with this!



She look gorgeous and happy on her first ride *grapegravity*&#128518;[/QUOTE]



OrangeAddiction said:


> Love her with those lovely contrasting twillys.....she's a pretty one!





Sappho said:


> Wow! What a great pop of red! Congrats on your new B!



Thank you ladies!! Miss Poppy put a smile on face every time I see her


----------



## grapegravity

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015



Stunning!!! Rouge H Box is one of my HG :love;


----------



## Love_Couture

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...



Very nice.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Luccibag

grapegravity said:


> Stunning!!! Rouge H Box is one of my HG :love;




Oops it's rouge vif box. I have s rouge H box in a Kelly though


----------



## Dluvch

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015



Stunning!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015



Wow, love this red, and in box too! &#128525; Perfect for Vday.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pursecrzy

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...



Love Rose Dragee!


----------



## atomic110

Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015


Yes, she is a keeper! Love it


----------



## nana9026

On my way to work with my workhorse bag


----------



## OrangeAddiction

nana9026 said:


> On my way to work with my workhorse bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275149



I love the color and the horseshoe and twilly scarves are perfect for her!  She's lookin' good!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nana9026 said:


> On my way to work with my workhorse bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275149




Beautiful color!! My GP is my workhorse bag too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nana9026

OrangeAddiction said:


> I love the color and the horseshoe and twilly scarves are perfect for her!  She's lookin' good!







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful color!! My GP is my workhorse bag too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! It's such a happy colour which makes me happy seeing it at work[emoji16]


----------



## amozo

had to post some with my twilly handles. [emoji172]


----------



## Hermeneutics

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...



Beautiful bag, and great idea to buckle her up!



grapegravity said:


> Miss Poppy maiden ride!



She's gorgeous! 



Luccibag said:


> My Birkin rouge H box Birkin 30. I sold one recently and was lucky enough to buy another. She's a keeper. Just got her a new Laduree charm for Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3270015



Beautiful bag, and the charm is really cute!



nana9026 said:


> On my way to work with my workhorse bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275149



My GP is my work tote too - I love carrying mine every day too. Your's is great!



amozo said:


> had to post one with my twilly handles. [emoji172]



Very Pretty!

I alway love seeing all the submissions here on this thread.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

amozo said:


> had to post some with my twilly handles. [emoji172]


Canopee? Vert Anglais? Either way, gorgeous!


----------



## amozo

Scarf and Glove said:


> Canopee? Vert Anglais? Either way, gorgeous!




Vert Foncé, Thank you! Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

The weather has been better so I've taken a few bags for a spin this week....here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.


----------



## eternallove4bag

amozo said:


> had to post some with my twilly handles. [emoji172]



Love this rich gorgeous green[emoji172][emoji172].. You chose really well amozo!!



OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so I've taken a few bags for a spin this week....here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.



I absolutely love the color of your pico dear OrangeAddiction [emoji178][emoji178]... Beautiful pairing!


----------



## amozo

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so I've taken a few bags for a spin this week....here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.



Fabulous pairing of colors. That picotin is beautiful!


----------



## amozo

nana9026 said:


> On my way to work with my workhorse bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275149



Stunning! I love that GP color. Just saw it at the boutique last weekend and it is to die for.


----------



## Sappho

Scarf and Glove said:


> Canopee? Vert Anglais? Either way, gorgeous!




Omg! This is vert fonce? I thought it would look more black...the green is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tea4two

OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so I've taken a few bags for a spin this week....here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.




Oh. Em. Geeeeeee! OrangeAddiction your rose thé picotin cutie is soooooo breathtaking! And I love your Kachinas CSGM, such a stunning cw; wish I bought one when I had the chance a couple yrs ago cos now I'm kicking myself!


----------



## cutetoby

Ms. Kelly with me today~~love her!!!


----------



## amozo

cutetoby said:


> Ms. Kelly with me today~~love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280273




What a classic beaut. Clemence?


----------



## amozo

Sappho said:


> Omg! This is vert fonce? I thought it would look more black...the green is absolutely gorgeous!!




Yeah, it comes out super light on the Ardennes leather, similar to vert foret. Totally different than clemence or ToGo. I love how the dyes look different depending on the leather.


----------



## smile4me6

My Bleu Izmir B30 with gold HW is  my ride or die


----------



## luckylove

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3280744
> 
> My Bleu Izmir B30 with gold HW is  my ride or die



So beautiful!!


----------



## smile4me6

luckylove said:


> So beautiful!!




Thank you luckylove!!! It reminds me of the ocean!!!!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

cutetoby said:


> Ms. Kelly with me today~~love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280273



Love the color....a great neutral that really works with everything.  Very pretty!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3280744
> 
> My Bleu Izmir B30 with gold HW is  my ride or die



The color is a pretty one and I'm sure you get lots of compliments on her....she's a beauty and deserves a ride on the town!


----------



## smile4me6

OrangeAddiction said:


> The color is a pretty one and I'm sure you get lots of compliments on her....she's a beauty and deserves a ride on the town!




The picture does not do this color justice!! I have never gotten stopped for a Birkin before this one.  Was at the mall and probably 10 people complimented.  I wondered if they knew that it was a Birkin or if they just really liked the color
Thank you for your compliment!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cutetoby said:


> Ms. Kelly with me today~~love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280273



Beautiful Ms. k [emoji7][emoji7]



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3280744
> 
> My Bleu Izmir B30 with gold HW is  my ride or die




Since I got my BI KD I have been obsessed with this color!!! Stunning [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## smile4me6

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful Ms. k [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I got my BI KD I have been obsessed with this color!!! Stunning [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you eternallove4bag!! I started to get a KD to match but decided against it....MISTAKE!!!!! Lol


----------



## cutetoby

amozo said:


> What a classic beaut. Clemence?




Thank you!!  It's Togo.


----------



## Sparkley

Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on


----------



## MYH

Sparkley said:


> Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on
> View attachment 3281396


Drool! And the twillies are a perfect match. Love this bag! 



OrangeAddiction said:


> The weather has been better so I've taken a few bags for a spin this week....here's my little rose the pico and 140 cashmere Kachinas in Bleu dur/bleu nattier and blanc.


I swooned when I saw your little Pico and the kachinas scarf it's sitting on. Wonderful photo. 


cutetoby said:


> Ms. Kelly with me today~~love her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280273


So chic and casual. Very nice! 



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3280744
> 
> My Bleu Izmir B30 with gold HW is  my ride or die


BI is another one of my fav colors! Gorgeous. 


nana9026 said:


> On my way to work with my workhorse bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275149


Love your GP. Beautiful color. 


amozo said:


> had to post some with my twilly handles. [emoji172]


What a great color green!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sparkley said:


> Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on
> View attachment 3281396




Hope you are feeling better Sparkley!!!! Your passenger seat beauty is sure to brighten up anyone's day [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Sparkley said:


> Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on
> View attachment 3281396



What a stunning color!  Glad to hear you're doing better and you can take the baby out for a spin about town.  Very pretty!


----------



## Sappho

Sparkley said:


> Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on
> View attachment 3281396




Wow! What a stunning bag!!! Is that blue Izmir, and what leather is that? I can't tell from my iPhone. The color looks so saturated and fabulous!!!


----------



## Sparkley

eternallove4bag said:


> Hope you are feeling better Sparkley!!!! Your passenger seat beauty is sure to brighten up anyone's day [emoji170][emoji170]







OrangeAddiction said:


> What a stunning color!  Glad to hear you're doing better and you can take the baby out for a spin about town.  Very pretty!







Sappho said:


> Wow! What a stunning bag!!! Is that blue Izmir, and what leather is that? I can't tell from my iPhone. The color looks so saturated and fabulous!!!




Thank you everyone. Yes much better now but still going to therapy both physical and retail as you can see from the bag. 

Sappho, it's blue electrique in Togo, a classic imho


----------



## Sappho

Sparkley said:


> Thank you everyone. Yes much better now but still going to therapy both physical and retail as you can see from the bag.
> 
> Sappho, it's blue electrique in Togo, a classic imho



Classic and stunning!!! I'm glad to hear you are doing better with both your physical and retail therapy. Talk about a winning combination!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Sparkley said:


> Haven't been able to drive for a couple months due to a badly sprained ankle so first time taking this baby out for a ride. The GHW is so shiny the security guard thought I had a flashlight on
> View attachment 3281396



Love BE! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## engr

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3222847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanying me on a plane ride, I will never get tired looking at it[emoji51][emoji51]


Just came across this thread and must say how gorgeous your bag is .. wear it in the best of health  .. would you mind sharing the size and color name please ?


----------



## OnlyloveH

engr said:


> Just came across this thread and must say how gorgeous your bag is .. wear it in the best of health  .. would you mind sharing the size and color name please ?




Hi, it is B30 Noir with GHW.


----------



## iamrose

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi, it is B30 Noir with GHW.




That's my dream size/hardware/color combination! Cant stop looking at your bag too! [emoji4] she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

iamrose said:


> That's my dream size/hardware/color combination! Cant stop looking at your bag too! [emoji4] she is gorgeous!!!




Hope you also get your dream bag soon!!!


----------



## HGT

Love going out with Ms. Etoupe.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> View attachment 3283868
> 
> Love going out with Ms. Etoupe.




Love the matching bracelet and your B my dear HGT [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the matching bracelet and your B my dear HGT [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




My dear Eternallove4bag,  thanks for the love!  I have been MIA from this community for a while.  It's so nice to get this warm "welcome back" from you.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> My dear Eternallove4bag,  thanks for the love!  I have been MIA from this community for a while.  It's so nice to get this warm "welcome back" from you.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]




It's a pleasure to have you back my dear HGT[emoji8][emoji8]... Looking forward to all your wonderful pictures


----------



## OrangeAddiction

HGT said:


> View attachment 3283868
> 
> Love going out with Ms. Etoupe.



OMG!!!  Wonderful pairing....love the charms!  Etoupe is always a great color to have....she's beautiful.


----------



## nana9026

Driving with tiny Miss Lindy on my way to work. Love the colour of bleu nuit under natural light[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

nana9026 said:


> Driving with tiny Miss Lindy on my way to work. Love the colour of bleu nuit under natural light[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284851



OMG....my new favorite color....love the bleu nuit...she's lovely and very nice with the beautiful scarf.  Nicely done!


----------



## Love_Couture

nana9026 said:


> Driving with tiny Miss Lindy on my way to work. Love the colour of bleu nuit under natural light[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284851



Really love bleu nuit.  And your scarf is beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nana9026 said:


> Driving with tiny Miss Lindy on my way to work. Love the colour of bleu nuit under natural light[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284851




You can never go wrong with BN!! So pretty[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

MY little contribution from yesterday when the weather cleared up a bit and no rain predicted...use my Picotins for casual color....here's Miss 22 Vert Anis along with her friend, Ms. Halte en Camargue by Dallet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

OrangeAddiction said:


> MY little contribution from yesterday when the weather cleared up a bit and no rain predicted...use my Picotins for casual color....here's Miss 22 Vert Anis along with her friend, Ms. Halte en Camargue by Dallet.




What a gorgeous color of Picotin!! Perfect [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nana9026

OrangeAddiction said:


> MY little contribution from yesterday when the weather cleared up a bit and no rain predicted...use my Picotins for casual color....here's Miss 22 Vert Anis along with her friend, Ms. Halte en Camargue by Dallet.




Nice match with the silk too!!!


----------



## nana9026

eternallove4bag said:


> You can never go wrong with BN!! So pretty[emoji170][emoji170]




Thanks! I've never imagined I would be so into a blue bag! I intended to get a L26 in dark colour which would be more understated. My lovely SA got me this baby, love it so much!! [emoji7][emoji9]


----------



## nana9026

Slickcanary said:


> My first, ever, submission.  Hope it works...  Birkie safely riding in the back seat...




I've done exactly the same thing before, strapping H bag safely in the back seat [emoji16]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

OrangeAddiction said:


> MY little contribution from yesterday when the weather cleared up a bit and no rain predicted...use my Picotins for casual color....here's Miss 22 Vert Anis along with her friend, Ms. Halte en Camargue by Dallet.


Love them both!


----------



## amozo

I can't get over the color change on this Ardennes beauty. Thanks for looking &#129303;


----------



## Temptress

amozo said:


> I can't get over the color change on this Ardennes beauty. Thanks for looking &#129303;



Such a beautiful color! Which green is this?


----------



## BlahT

Rouge Grenat K32 PHW for Saturday outing ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

amozo said:


> I can't get over the color change on this Ardennes beauty. Thanks for looking &#129303;



It's a gorgeous color amozo! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat K32 PHW for Saturday outing ...




Such a bright beautiful companion to have by your side [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amozo

Temptress said:


> Such a beautiful color! Which green is this?




Vert Foncé [emoji4]


----------



## amozo

eternallove4bag said:


> It's a gorgeous color amozo! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a bright beautiful companion to have by your side [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## amozo

BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat K32 PHW for Saturday outing ...




Lovely !! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

amozo said:


> I can't get over the color change on this Ardennes beauty. Thanks for looking &#129303;


Love your b with Karl! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat K32 PHW for Saturday outing ...


Rouge color is so beautiful&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
&#128521; Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg


----------



## amozo

atomic110 said:


> Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
> [emoji6] Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




I say it works! What a gorgeous color combo with your bike. Orange and blue are meant for each other. And Thank you for your compliment on super karlito. He's the man [emoji6]


----------



## pursecrzy

Raisin Clememce Victoria. Pic won't post. Will try again later.


----------



## scndlslv

atomic110 said:


> Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
> &#128521; Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg


Hahahaha! It's a vehicle with wheels so I think you're safe. LOL! Too cute!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Many thanks for your kind comments eternallove4bags, nana9026 and Scarf and Glove.  It's a fun thread and I enjoy seeing who's been taken for a ride each week!


----------



## OrangeAddiction

amozo said:


> I can't get over the color change on this Ardennes beauty. Thanks for looking &#129303;



What a handsome bag...love the color and her furry friend!  A cute pairing!



BlahT said:


> Rouge Grenat K32 PHW for Saturday outing ...



A great color!  She's a pretty one!   Love it!


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## pursecrzy

Finally got it to work!

Raisin clemence Victoria


----------



## scndlslv

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3294442


This is my favorite color EVAH!


----------



## pursecrzy

scndlslv said:


> This is my favorite color EVAH!



Thanks! Its a great purple.


----------



## nana9026

atomic110 said:


> Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
> [emoji6] Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;it's a good shot for this thread!!! Cute mini Evie BTW[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039; after many days of &#127783;. Decided to take out my B30 for a ride. Was in a hurry and didn't fully dress her up yet. But I am glad to see her out of the orange box. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji171]


----------



## purplepoodles

atomic110 said:


> Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
> [emoji6] Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




Super cute, both wheels and Hermes. Evie certainly gets to view great scenery.


----------



## atomic110

Thank  you for your sweet compliment * amozo, scndlslv, nana9026, purplepoodles *! Evie need more execise like I do 


amozo said:


> I say it works! What a gorgeous color combo with your bike. Orange and blue are meant for each other. And Thank you for your compliment on super karlito. He's the man [emoji6]





scndlslv said:


> Hahahaha! It's a vehicle with wheels so I think you're safe. LOL! Too cute!





nana9026 said:


> [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;it's a good shot for this thread!!! Cute mini Evie BTW[emoji5]&#65039;





purplepoodles said:


> Super cute, both wheels and Hermes. Evie certainly gets to view great scenery.


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039; after many days of &#127783;. Decided to take out my B30 for a ride. Was in a hurry and didn't fully dress her up yet. But I am glad to see her out of the orange box. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji171]
> View attachment 3296315


She is so beautiful, I'll want to take her out everyday&#128522;


----------



## gardencakeparty

OrangeAddiction said:


> MY little contribution from yesterday when the weather cleared up a bit and no rain predicted...use my Picotins for casual color....here's Miss 22 Vert Anis along with her friend, Ms. Halte en Camargue by Dallet.



what a beautiful combo


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Does this count as Hermes riding on the passenger seat? Lol... just thought of something different, please excuse me if this is inappropriate
> [emoji6] Evie on wheel, easy breezy way...
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




Oh yeah! It more than just counts!! Its BRILLIANT my darling friend!!! How cute and perfect is the evie with your amazing bike [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pursecrzy said:


> View attachment 3294442



Love the Victoria [emoji171][emoji171] is this raisin?



Love_Couture said:


> Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039; after many days of &#127783;. Decided to take out my B30 for a ride. Was in a hurry and didn't fully dress her up yet. But I am glad to see her out of the orange box. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji171]
> View attachment 3296315




Perfect companion my dear!!! Love the B and charm!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pursecrzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the Victoria [emoji171][emoji171] is this raisin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect companion my dear!!! Love the B and charm!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Yes, it's raisin!


----------



## MrsWYK

Miss T Swifty, on her first outing......


----------



## nana9026

MrsWYK said:


> Miss T Swifty, on her first outing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296765




Oh cute lovely Miss T, nice Twillys too!!


----------



## MrsWYK

nana9026 said:


> Oh cute lovely Miss T, nice Twillys too!!



Thank you! Love her to bits!


----------



## grangeblanche

Weather is a bit cold here, south of France (7C).
Sac à dépêches 38 cm and a cashmere scarf riding in the passenger seat on a Toyota.


----------



## eternallove4bag

pursecrzy said:


> Yes, it's raisin!



Thank you! It's a beautiful color [emoji171][emoji171]



MrsWYK said:


> Miss T Swifty, on her first outing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296765



Super pretty with her twillies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



grangeblanche said:


> Weather is a bit cold here, south of France (7C).
> 
> Sac à dépêches 38 cm and a cashmere scarf riding in the passenger seat on a Toyota.



Lovely passenger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

grangeblanche said:


> Weather is a bit cold here, south of France (7C).
> Sac à dépêches 38 cm and a cashmere scarf riding in the passenger seat on a Toyota.



Perfect companions, lovely location!


----------



## nana9026

On my way to work, with Miss K28 in passenger seat, going to attend Hermes crazy carrè event tonight after work[emoji4]


----------



## MYH

MrsWYK said:


> Miss T Swifty, on her first outing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296765


Your toolbox took my breath away! she is adorable



grangeblanche said:


> Weather is a bit cold here, south of France (7C).
> Sac à dépêches 38 cm and a cashmere scarf riding in the passenger seat on a Toyota.


Ooh....a sac a depeches.  i think it's the first briefcase-y one we've seen on this thread.  The leather looks so rich!



nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3298568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work, with Miss K28 in passenger seat, going to attend Hermes crazy carrè event tonight after work[emoji4]


Wow.  love the kelly and the cuirs scarf. I debated that one but in the end, it did not love me back.  So glad to see it did love someone! And you are going to a carre crazy event tonight? So jelly!!!!


----------



## nana9026

MYH said:


> Your toolbox took my breath away! she is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh....a sac a depeches.  i think it's the first briefcase-y one we've seen on this thread.  The leather looks so rich!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  love the kelly and the cuirs scarf. I debated that one but in the end, it did not love me back.  So glad to see it did love someone! And you are going to a carre crazy event tonight? So jelly!!!!




Thanks! I've tried 2 different colours of the cuirs scarves, I chose this one as it matches more with my work outfit. My work outfit is mostly in black, purple or navy or cobalt blue...


----------



## honhon

My workhorse b


----------



## nana9026

honhon said:


> My workhorse b
> View attachment 3299629




Rich chocolate colour!! [emoji7]


----------



## Onthego

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3298568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work, with Miss K28 in passenger seat, going to attend Hermes crazy carrè event tonight after work[emoji4]




Love your K, how was the event?


----------



## Onthego

Love_Couture said:


> Sunny day [emoji295]&#65039; after many days of &#127783;. Decided to take out my B30 for a ride. Was in a hurry and didn't fully dress her up yet. But I am glad to see her out of the orange box. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji171]
> View attachment 3296315






We are cousins. Mine is 35 Togo. Wow this picture really picks up those veins, but they don't bother me one bit.


----------



## Onthego

My iris GHW evi with the fendi strap.
My very colorful passenger yesterday.


----------



## scndlslv

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3299887
> 
> We are cousins. Mine is 35 Togo. Wow this picture really picks up those veins, but they don't bother me one bit.


I love the veining! Gorgeous bag. What's the name of that charm?


----------



## Onthego

scndlslv said:


> I love the veining! Gorgeous bag. What's the name of that charm?



Thank you. Its the Olga charm.


----------



## nana9026

Onthego said:


> Love your K, how was the event?




Love the event, it's really fun with the drinks and music and other entertainment, decoration was fabulous with loads of carrè of course.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3298568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to work, with Miss K28 in passenger seat, going to attend Hermes crazy carrè event tonight after work[emoji4]



You can never go wrong with black and GHW! Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



honhon said:


> My workhorse b
> View attachment 3299629



Love the chocolate color[emoji7][emoji7]



Onthego said:


> View attachment 3299887
> 
> We are cousins. Mine is 35 Togo. Wow this picture really picks up those veins, but they don't bother me one bit.



Stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Onthego said:


> View attachment 3299891
> 
> My iris GHW evi with the fendi strap.
> My very colorful passenger yesterday.




What a beautiful color [emoji171][emoji171] so lucky to have got it with GHW!! Major envy!!!


----------



## PJW5813

Here's another to keep #485 company.


----------



## LVGLITTER

waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!


----------



## Pursebop

*Me and my mini B *


----------



## Serva1

******** said:


> *Me and my mini B *




Something in this pic made me think of pink panther [emoji1][emoji175] Lovely babyB[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## amozo

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3302108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!




Love this bag with the Olga charm. So beautiful and chic mama!


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *Me and my mini B *


Meow meow!! Love the mini B in pink!!


----------



## Sappho

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3302108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!



I hope their hands are clean before they handle your B! Boys always have dirty hands!!! 

I love the pinks in the twilly against the gold!


----------



## LVGLITTER

I have natural wipes in my car always for that very reason! &#128513;


----------



## LVGLITTER

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3299887
> 
> We are cousins. Mine is 35 Togo. Wow this picture really picks up those veins, but they don't bother me one bit.


Gorgeous!


----------



## CottageCouture

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3302108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!




[emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## peppers90

My 2008 etoupe, still one of my favorites


----------



## Serva1

peppers90 said:


> My 2008 etoupe, still one of my favorites




Such a beautyful bag, aging gracefully but always a classic. Love etoupe [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## smile4me6

peppers90 said:


> My 2008 etoupe, still one of my favorites




Want a gorgeous paasenger!!!!! She looks so soft and slouchy....the perfect B!!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3302108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!




Cute you are initiating your crew early!


----------



## Sappho

peppers90 said:


> My 2008 etoupe, still one of my favorites




Aaaah....etoupe! What a lovely color!! She looks so cozy in your car!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Spring weather's here so time to bust out the greens... My bambou  ghillies B30.


----------



## LeahLVoes

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3302108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for my son and 3 more big teen boys! Not one under 6'! So much for my peaceful and clean moment! lol  They all take turns holding my bag, cracks me up!



Gorgeous B! Love the gold and gold hw! Its my favorite color combo!  What Leather is she made of? Looks so perfect and soft.


----------



## LVGLITTER

DennisLVoes said:


> Gorgeous B! Love the gold and gold hw! Its my favorite color combo!  What Leather is she made of? Looks so perfect and soft.


[emoji8] [emoji173] [emoji182] it's smooshy  and smells amazing too!


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *Me and my mini B *



So cute.  Love it very much.


----------



## Blue Rain

Ethengdurst said:


> Spring weather's here so time to bust out the greens... My bambou  ghillies B30.




So gorgeous! I'm drooling all over my phone right now.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Blue Rain said:


> So gorgeous! I'm drooling all over my phone right now.



Thank you dear!


----------



## ipodgirl

Miss K with mautto strap!


----------



## peppers90

Serva1 said:


> Such a beautyful bag, aging gracefully but always a classic. Love etoupe [emoji173]&#65039;





smile4me6 said:


> Want a gorgeous paasenger!!!!! She looks so soft and slouchy....the perfect B!!!!





Sappho said:


> Aaaah....etoupe! What a lovely color!! She looks so cozy in your car!



Thank you!  She was one on my first and still favorite H bags!


----------



## peppers90

Ethengdurst said:


> Spring weather's here so time to bust out the greens... My bambou  ghillies B30.



Such a stunning Ghillies!


----------



## Ethengdurst

peppers90 said:


> Such a stunning Ghillies!



Thanks sweetie, and your etoupe B is such a gorgeous classic! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Luccibag

My vermillion 32cm Togo Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PJW5813

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3304479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K with mautto strap!


The Mautto shoulder strap co-ordinates really well; it's a good way to make a K appear less formal - dare one say - more youthful


----------



## Luccibag

30 gold Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luccibag said:


> My vermillion 32cm Togo Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3306138





Luccibag said:


> 30 gold Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3308805



Both made me say WOWOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3304479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K with mautto strap!



Very pretty... and the rodeo sets it off!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> Spring weather's here so time to bust out the greens... My bambou  ghillies B30.



*If I owned this bag, my life would be complete 
LOVE*


----------



## krawford

My Picotin 22 in Bleu Nuit.  I am surprised how much I am liking this bag


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> *If I owned this bag, my life would be complete
> LOVE*



Thanks, IF! You made my day COMPLETE!


----------



## Luccibag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Both made me say WOWOWOWOWOWOW!




Huge compliment coming from you!!!  Your bags are tdf!


----------



## Luccibag

krawford said:


> My Picotin 22 in Bleu Nuit.  I am surprised how much I am liking this bag




Adorable!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

krawford said:


> My Picotin 22 in Bleu Nuit.  I am surprised how much I am liking this bag




You Picotin in Bleu Nuit is a winning combination.


----------



## pursecrzy

krawford said:


> My Picotin 22 in Bleu Nuit.  I am surprised how much I am liking this bag



Fab bag!

I love my Picotin


----------



## birkin10600

My kelly 32 in Rose Jaipur Clemence.  Went for a Palm Sunday mass.


----------



## tea4two

krawford said:


> My Picotin 22 in Bleu Nuit.  I am surprised how much I am liking this bag




How stunning!!


----------



## tea4two

birkin10600 said:


> My kelly 32 in Rose Jaipur Clemence.  Went for a Palm Sunday mass.




What a lovely pop of colour for spring! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

tea4two said:


> What a lovely pop of colour for spring! [emoji7]



Thank you tea4two! &#128525;


----------



## OnlyloveH

Sitting in the back seat, off for lunch [emoji1] is


----------



## tonkamama

My new twilly gives my B30 totally different refreshing look...


----------



## meridian

My riding partner the other day


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly gives my B30 totally different refreshing look...



My goodness.... they certainly do! Two thumbs up my darling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meridian said:


> My riding partner the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313365



I have been dying for breloque charm for 2 years! Looks amazing on your B darling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Sitting in the back seat, off for lunch [emoji1] is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310895



All dolled up to perfection!


----------



## Momo0

meridian said:


> My riding partner the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313365




[emoji7] Beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness.... they certainly do! Two thumbs up my darling!



Thank you Israeli_Flava..I felt like I have two black Bs...  &#128522; hehe


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly gives my B30 totally different refreshing look...




I love the look of your B nesting on your furry vest! She looks so cozy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava..I felt like I have two black Bs...  &#128522; hehe



those are seriously the most perfect twillies for your B. And you looked smashing from head to toe carrying it... I saw your pic in the action thread. Oh lala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab41

i put a seatbelt on my B.. am i nuts? ( don't wanna risk it falling off and getting dented hardware)...&#128523;


----------



## amozo

Thanks to Val at Saks in NY this amazing floral studded Python strap is mine! It matches so well with my Evie that I just want to buy another one in the PM or mini in peony red or bougainvillea!


----------



## Blue Rain

amozo said:


> Thanks to Val at Saks in NY this amazing floral studded Python strap is mine! It matches so well with my Evie that I just want to buy another one in the PM or mini in peony red or bougainvillea!




What a pretty strap! Love the flowers and snakeskin. It immediately brother up the neutral evy.


----------



## smile4me6

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly gives my B30 totally different refreshing look...




Love this tonkamama!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Sappho ~ thank you, my furry vest kept both of us warm during the unpredictable spring weather...



Sappho said:


> I love the look of your B nesting on your furry vest! She looks so cozy!



Israeli_Flava~ thank you dear...  &#9786;&#65039; 



Israeli_Flava said:


> those are seriously the most perfect twillies for your B. And you looked smashing from head to toe carrying it... I saw your pic in the action thread. Oh lala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



smile4me6~ thank you &#128522;


smile4me6 said:


> Love this tonkamama!!!!


----------



## ceci

Missed the FedEx delivery at 1pm.
Just couldn't wait for another day. 

Ended up 6:30pm at FedEx Ship Center. 



30 mins drive is just too long. 
Decided to peek inside the shipping box before heading home. [emoji28]


----------



## tonkamama

ceci said:


> Missed the FedEx delivery at 1pm.
> Just couldn't wait for another day.
> 
> Ended up 6:30pm at FedEx Ship Center.
> View attachment 3315136
> 
> 
> 30 mins drive is just too long.
> Decided to peek inside the shipping box before heading home. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3315135



Wow, what 's inside the orange box?!


----------



## scndlslv

amozo said:


> Thanks to Val at Saks in NY this amazing floral studded Python strap is mine! It matches so well with my Evie that I just want to buy another one in the PM or mini in peony red or bougainvillea!


Wow! So gorgeous!


----------



## sydgirl

ceci said:


> Missed the FedEx delivery at 1pm.
> Just couldn't wait for another day.
> 
> Ended up 6:30pm at FedEx Ship Center.
> View attachment 3315136
> 
> 
> 30 mins drive is just too long.
> Decided to peek inside the shipping box before heading home. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3315135



Open open open &#128516;


----------



## ceci

sydgirl said:


> Open open open [emoji1]




Finally twillies are chosen (got 2 pairs) to debut my SO B25 in BE/BA Brushed Gold hardware. Love mini bags even more [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]

Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447]
First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Missed the FedEx delivery at 1pm.
> Just couldn't wait for another day.
> 
> Ended up 6:30pm at FedEx Ship Center.
> View attachment 3315136
> 
> 
> 30 mins drive is just too long.
> Decided to peek inside the shipping box before heading home. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3315135


*I can't wait to see, was just reading the SO thread *


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Finally twillies are chosen (got 2 pairs) to debut my SO B25 in BE/BA Brushed Gold hardware. Love mini bags even more [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447]
> First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#55356;&#57214;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322144


*OMG, I should have scrolled down just a little further, this is beyond breathtaking! And the fact that its a B25 all the more special. *


----------



## LVoe Louis

ceci said:


> Finally twillies are chosen (got 2 pairs) to debut my SO B25 in BE/BA Brushed Gold hardware. Love mini bags even more [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447]
> First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322144


 
Stunning, would love to see more of the twillies too, they look a gorgeous colour combination, if they are a current style I will be sorely tempted for my Lagoon B35. Could you advise the name of the style and colourway please? Congratulations on your very special SO, love B25 these days, sooooo cute! Hope I can join the B25 club some day soon....


----------



## rediska

Yay!  Super fabulous!!!


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *I can't wait to see, was just reading the SO thread *







******** said:


> *OMG, I should have scrolled down just a little further, this is beyond breathtaking! And the fact that its a B25 all the more special. *




Hi ********! By now you probably have seen more photos [emoji16] Thank you! This is very special to me indeed! [emoji170]


----------



## ceci

LVoe Louis said:


> Stunning, would love to see more of the twillies too, they look a gorgeous colour combination, if they are a current style I will be sorely tempted for my Lagoon B35. Could you advise the name of the style and colourway please? Congratulations on your very special SO, love B25 these days, sooooo cute! Hope I can join the B25 club some day soon....




Thank you LVoe Louis! This pair I picked up last Nov when I placed the SO order. It's Rose de Compas. 062696S 06. Ask your SA to do a search because we I picked up mine only 1 twilly available from my boutique. SA was very nice to do a search & found me another one to make a pair. At that I was told only 7 left in US. Otherwise, you may also try the latest designs, Millefleurs du Mexique CW13. I also picked up this pair when I received my SO [emoji28] Good Luck!


----------



## ceci

Not quite in the passenger seat, but at the 2017 Porsche 911 Launch event [emoji594][emoji92]


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Not quite in the passenger seat, but at the 2017 Porsche 911 Launch event [emoji594][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3322711


Your cute b stolen all limelight haha


----------



## tabbi001

ceci said:


> Not quite in the passenger seat, but at the 2017 Porsche 911 Launch event [emoji594][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3322711



Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

ceci said:


> Not quite in the passenger seat, but at the 2017 Porsche 911 Launch event [emoji594][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3322711



Porsche and Birkin, two of my favorites!  &#128525;


----------



## Ethengdurst

ceci said:


> Not quite in the passenger seat, but at the 2017 Porsche 911 Launch event [emoji594][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3322711



Gorgeous! Hope it matches the car you bought! &#128540;


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Your cute b stolen all limelight haha




Haha! In my eyes, it's certainly the best! Those white Porsche are just the props [emoji16]



tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!




Thank you tabbi001! [emoji4]



tonkamama said:


> Porsche and Birkin, two of my favorites!  [emoji7]




I love H more. DH loves Porsche more. [emoji28]



Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous! Hope it matches the car you bought! [emoji12]




Oh well...we'll see....need a money tree first! &#129297;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818


How beautiful!! Love the toile! Love the strap pop of color,too-- please ID. Thanks!


----------



## Sappho

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818



How lucky for it to be sunny in your neck of the woods! Your K is ready for spring!


----------



## tannfran

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818




Fabulous!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Scarf and Glove said:


> How beautiful!! Love the toile! Love the strap pop of color,too-- please ID. Thanks!



The strap is a custom made strap from Mautto and the canvas colorway is #8 with #14 Gold hook.  They have 12 canvas colors and I'm ordering a third one because I really like how they rest on my shoulders.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tannfran said:


> Fabulous!!!





Sappho said:


> How lucky for it to be sunny in your neck of the woods! Your K is ready for spring!



Thanks ladies.  I'm loving the casual vibe of this strap and we hit 81 yesterday.  I know we'll suffer next week !!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

chkpfbeliever said:


> The strap is a custom made strap from Mautto and the canvas colorway is #8 with #14 Gold hook.  They have 12 canvas colors and I'm ordering a third one because I really like how they rest on my shoulders.


Thank you- looks like a good way to have alternate 2 tone strap for Evie!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been dying for breloque charm for 2 years! Looks amazing on your B darling!



Thank you so much for reminding me it is the breloque charm as opposed to olga. When i got is online they referred to it as olga. But now I know which is breloque and which is olga, and yay I have both. The breloque in GHW and PHW, and the olga in permabrass. I think you have the olga. I know H works in mysterious ways and someday maybe the breloque shows up. My SA randomly offered me the breloque in GHW last year...Still love these charms better than any fendi bug bag,,, , but I will use both on occasion. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## Onthego

Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128



Love them dear!!! Wish I was closer to you two!!!


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818




Lovin' lots! Love the strap too! Yeah Sunny day but quite windy down South! [emoji41]


----------



## ceci

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128




Ooooo....Have fun ladies!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128



*Onthego*, I die! Great pic, thanks.


----------



## Onthego

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818



Is this barenia with the toile? So barenia is a type of leather right? but comes in different colors? Because I think I have a barenia CDC but in fauve. Is this right? Anyway I love the the combination of colors because they coordinate so well. But the strap just makes it pop in just the perfect way.


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love them dear!!! Wish I was closer to you two!!!


----------



## Onthego

ceci said:


> Ooooo....Have fun ladies!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Onthego*, I die! Great pic, thanks.


----------



## csetcos

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128




The lizard Egee is everything!  Gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128




This is a nice combo in a booth!!  Another store opening event ? Any reveal coming up ?? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] my Kelly is not Barenia and honestly don't even know what leather it is. To bought it from Christie's and they had bad disclosure but I love it as a summer bag.


----------



## umlm

My Bolide was on action these days


----------



## chkpfbeliever

umlm said:


> My Bolide was on action these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324774




Ms Bolide looks like she is enjoying her ride !!

Love the handles as well !![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## m00dyf

Hello Everyone 

I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap


----------



## m00dyf

m00dyf said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap


Oh I forgot in 32cm


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

m00dyf said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap



Happy to be your K32 Ghillies cousin and she looks beautiful in noir!


----------



## m00dyf

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy to be your K32 Ghillies cousin and she looks beautiful in noir!


Thank you 
Please share the love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## umlm

chkpfbeliever said:


> Ms Bolide looks like she is enjoying her ride !!
> 
> Love the handles as well !![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



thank you chkpfbeliever,

I think the mix of 2 different Twilly goes well.


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another sunny day in my world and a perfect day to take Ms. Toile Kelly out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323818


Omg. So pretty. Love how you mixed and matched your strap and twilly. Didn't even know you had a toile Kelly! 



Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128


Love this! Pretty clutches. 



umlm said:


> My Bolide was on action these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324774


your bolide looks divine 


m00dyf said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap


fendi straps popping up everywhere on H bags! Love your ghillies


----------



## mp4

Onthego said:


> Okay so technically this is not a car seat, it is a booth seat. At the H opening in Miami, Carlinha and I's bags of the evening posing for their picture.
> View attachment 3324128



Fun!



m00dyf said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap



Gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MYH said:


> Omg. So pretty. Love how you mixed and matched your strap and twilly. Didn't even know you had a toile Kelly!
> 
> 
> Love this! Pretty clutches.
> 
> 
> your bolide looks divine
> 
> fendi straps popping up everywhere on H bags! Love your ghillies




Welcome back MYH !!


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Hi ********! By now you probably have seen more photos [emoji16] Thank you! This is very special to me indeed! [emoji170]


*It's divine, I saw your pics on IG. If I were to create a SO, I might do the same! *


----------



## Marialestate

Here is my snap from today!


----------



## LVoe Louis

ceci said:


> Thank you LVoe Louis! This pair I picked up last Nov when I placed the SO order. It's Rose de Compas. 062696S 06. Ask your SA to do a search because we I picked up mine only 1 twilly available from my boutique. SA was very nice to do a search & found me another one to make a pair. At that I was told only 7 left in US. Otherwise, you may also try the latest designs, Millefleurs du Mexique CW13. I also picked up this pair when I received my SO [emoji28] Good Luck!


 


Thanks so much for the info. Not sure if I will be able to track them down in the UK, fingers crossed.


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *It's divine, I saw your pics on IG. If I were to create a SO, I might do the same! *




You've been so lucky with H & wish your dream for SO will be granted very soon! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ceci

Marialestate said:


> Here is my snap from today!




Love your fully loaded B! Have a great day![emoji4]


----------



## Sappho

m00dyf said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to present you to my black beauty passenger Ms.Kelly Ghillies in Noir Swift leather with Fendi Strap You Red Python strap




Swift with the python strap! I'm loving that combo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Summer came early !! 80 degree so it is time to take my Turquoise K out for an early dinner.


----------



## Rouge H

chkpfbeliever said:


> Summer came early !! 80 degree so it is time to take my Turquoise K out for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3331797


Gorgeous, I hope she enjoyed her day out!


----------



## hallobeanme

My Bambou Evie's maiden voyage. So in love with her!


----------



## BalLVLover

Awful weather today &#9928;, I didn't go to work and an unexpected early release day at school, so this bright beauty is on my passenger seat!


----------



## LovetheLux

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 3332263
> 
> 
> Awful weather today &#9928;, I didn't go to work and an unexpected early release day at school, so this bright beauty is on my passenger seat!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sappho

chkpfbeliever said:


> Summer came early !! 80 degree so it is time to take my Turquoise K out for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3331797




What a happy color your K is!


----------



## Serva1

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 3332263
> 
> 
> Awful weather today &#9928;, I didn't go to work and an unexpected early release day at school, so this bright beauty is on my passenger seat!




This is a pretty pink Evie and I love how you paired it with the rodeo [emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 3332263
> 
> 
> Awful weather today &#9928;, I didn't go to work and an unexpected early release day at school, so this bright beauty is on my passenger seat!




So pretty !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sappho said:


> What a happy color your K is!




Thank you Sappho.  She was beaming in the sunset !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hallobeanme said:


> My Bambou Evie's maiden voyage. So in love with her!




Gorgeous green !!


----------



## CottageCouture

Hello ladies and gents! Introducing my brand new and first B!! Getting out to enjoy beautiful German weather today!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## scndlslv

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3334882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and gents! Introducing my brand new and first B!! Getting out to enjoy beautiful German weather today!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


Gorgeous! Love this color.


----------



## bagidiotic

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3334882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and gents! Introducing my brand new and first B!! Getting out to enjoy beautiful German weather today!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


So pretty  gold


----------



## ehy12

My graphite b matches the interior of my car perectly.


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> My graphite b matches the interior of my car perectly.




Your graphite B looks gorgeous and the matchy matchy look is both funny and elegant. You obviously know what you like [emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

Thank you serva1!! I love grey!!!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3222435
> 
> Delivering presents with my blue dreambag [emoji170]


This bag is incredible!!! May I ask what leather is it? I love the texture!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Don't mean to monopolize this thread but I love taking pics of my babies hahaha &#11088;&#65039;&#128171;&#11088;&#65039;


This is a GORGEOUS happy color!!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> This bag is incredible!!! May I ask what leather is it? I love the texture!!!!




Thank you ehy [emoji1] 

Chevre. My first SO and summerbag [emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ehy [emoji1]
> 
> Chevre. My first SO and summerbag [emoji170]


ahhh...it's incredible! I need to venture into colors for bs


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> ahhh...it's incredible! I need to venture into colors for bs




Thank you, a friend of mine showed her KW in bleu aztec chevre and I decided to go for colour once in my life and not only neutrals.


----------



## Orangefanatic

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3334882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and gents! Introducing my brand new and first B!! Getting out to enjoy beautiful German weather today!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



Gorgeous!!! Dream bag &#128155;&#127818;


----------



## LovetheLux

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3334882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and gents! Introducing my brand new and first B!! Getting out to enjoy beautiful German weather today!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


Beautiful color and your charms are so cute


----------



## CottageCouture

Thank you so much everyone!! I love that I can share my goodies with you! [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## MSO13

keeping things light today with my Indigo Swift Jige

View attachment 3336771


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> keeping things light today with my Indigo Swift Jige
> 
> View attachment 3336771




Love indigo, never seen it in swift. That jige is gorgeous, so soft to carry[emoji170]


----------



## MSO13

Serva1 said:


> Love indigo, never seen it in swift. That jige is gorgeous, so soft to carry[emoji170]



Thanks Serva! Swift is my favorite these days, it's so buttery and soft. I am thrilled with my Jige which I've only had a short while!


----------



## purplepoodles

MrsOwen3 said:


> keeping things light today with my Indigo Swift Jige
> 
> View attachment 3336771




This is so yummy, a perfect combination Swift and Indigo


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> My new baby in the passenger seat with me today on the way to H store... Pairing B and uggs??? Together [emoji23][emoji23]... Can't do without either right now [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242121


Your bag is so beautiful! May I ask what size and color is this???


----------



## ehy12

mrsowen3 said:


> keeping things light today with my indigo swift jige
> 
> View attachment 3336771


drool!!!!!!!


----------



## Pursebop

*Jypsiere kinda day
Blue Paon in 28, Fendi Strap You *


----------



## djsmom

Black on black type of day


----------



## ehy12

djsmom said:


> Black on black type of day


My heart just stopped


----------



## Serva1

djsmom said:


> Black on black type of day




This is a stunning passenger [emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

MrsOwen3 said:


> keeping things light today with my Indigo Swift Jige
> 
> View attachment 3336771



The swift leather on this indigo jige looks so creamy and smooth!


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *Jypsiere kinda day
> Blue Paon in 28, Fendi Strap You *



OOh! Blue Paon looks so fabulous with that Fendi strap!!


----------



## Sappho

djsmom said:


> Black on black type of day



How do you drive with that stunner in your passenger seat?!?!


----------



## djsmom

I don't know how to multi-quote, thank you all.


----------



## Pursebop

Sappho said:


> OOh! Blue Paon looks so fabulous with that Fendi strap!!


*thank you kindly, a real chameleon *


----------



## MYH

Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333



OMG, *MYH*, your beautiful Gris T K32 even matches the passenger seat color! Such a gorgeous color it is no wonder that you still love her.


----------



## Serva1

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333




This is so beautiful and calm. Love it [emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333


 BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the twilly too!!!!


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *MYH*, your beautiful Gris T K32 even matches the passenger seat color! Such a gorgeous color it is no wonder that you still love her.


Thank you Vigee! Yes, she does exactly match my car's interior.  I think it is very funny. 
I wished I loved my gold kelly 32 as much. I can't help but play favorites with Gris T.



Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful and calm. Love it [emoji170]


Thank you! That is so funny you said my photo looks calm because I had quite a hectic day. Photographs can be deceiving!



ehy12 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the twilly too!!!!


Awww. thanks. I was desperate for that twilly.  I literally had to go to Canada to find it. Geeeesh! The things we do to hunt down H items eh?


----------



## Sappho

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333




Gris T is such a great color!! I love how you added the charm to give your Kelly some edge!!


----------



## ehy12

MYH said:


> Thank you Vigee! Yes, she does exactly match my car's interior.  I think it is very funny. [emoji23]
> I wished I loved my gold kelly 32 as much. I can't help but play favorites with Gris T.
> 
> 
> Thank you! That is so funny you said my photo looks calm because I had quite a hectic day. Photographs can be deceiving!
> 
> 
> Awww. thanks. I was desperate for that twilly.  I literally had to go to Canada to find it. Geeeesh! The things we do to hunt down H items eh?


Yes!!! The H obsession makes me feel crazy at times! I was lucky to get two birkins this year!!! I thought I would be satisfied...but all I've been thinking about is that I NEED a kelly sellier 28!!!!! This is neverending!!!![emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## MYH

Sappho said:


> Gris T is such a great color!! I love how you added the charm to give your Kelly some edge!!


Thank you! I do love that Gris T kelly.  Best color kelly (well except for Malachite) I ever bought!



ehy12 said:


> Yes!!! The H obsession makes me feel crazy at times! I was lucky to get two birkins this year!!! I thought I would be satisfied...but all I've been thinking about is that I NEED a kelly sellier 28!!!!! This is neverending!!!![emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


2 in one year! How wonderful. But yes, now you will lust after other things. I'm convinced I'll be surrounded by 50 H bags when I'm 90 years old.  I can't seem to slow down wanting them.


----------



## ehy12

MYH said:


> Thank you! I do love that Gris T kelly.  Best color kelly (well except for Malachite) I ever bought!
> 
> 
> 2 in one year! How wonderful. But yes, now you will lust after other things. I'm convinced I'll be surrounded by 50 H bags when I'm 90 years old. [emoji23] I can't seem to slow down wanting them.


Me too[emoji24]  my empty wallet....i do follow one in- one out policy...i used to have many chanels...all whittled down to 2....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333




Perfect combo !!! Speechless....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## m00dyf

******** said:


> *Jypsiere kinda day
> Blue Paon in 28, Fendi Strap You *


Love it. Gorgeous combination &#128525;


----------



## JRTgal

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333


So elegant with a pop of whimsy...my favorite sort of combo!


----------



## MYH

******** said:


> *Jypsiere kinda day
> Blue Paon in 28, Fendi Strap You *


I love this color! Your jyp shows it off beautifully. 



djsmom said:


> Black on black type of day


Each photo is even more eye popping! Black beauty!


----------



## Mandy K

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333




Wow this is stunning! [emoji170]


----------



## Mandy K

Does Miss Lindy riding with me on the Shinkansen to Kyoto qualify for this thread? [emoji4]


----------



## MYH

Mandy K said:


> Does Miss Lindy riding with me on the Shinkansen to Kyoto qualify for this thread? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343780


Oh yeah ! This counts. Black beauty. Her shine is beyond.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Mandy K

MYH said:


> Oh yeah ! This counts. Black beauty. Her shine is beyond.  Gorgeous.




Haha thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## seasounds

Mandy K said:


> Does Miss Lindy riding with me on the Shinkansen to Kyoto qualify for this thread? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343780



Wow! Gorgeous, understated Lindy! Lucky you.


----------



## Mandy K

seasounds said:


> Wow! Gorgeous, understated Lindy! Lucky you.




Thank you! [emoji4] we just arrived in Kyoto and I'm hoping to get some goodies from H here in addition to all the lovely sightseeing! [emoji4]


----------



## MYH

Love Kyoto! I found so many great woodblock prints there.


----------



## Mandy K

MYH said:


> Love Kyoto! I found so many great woodblock prints there.




It's my first time here- so excited! [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mandy K said:


> Does Miss Lindy riding with me on the Shinkansen to Kyoto qualify for this thread? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343780




Love that black Lindy, such a great traveling bag !! Dn't forget the oil absorbing paper in Kyoto. They are great.


----------



## Mandy K

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that black Lindy, such a great traveling bag !! Dn't forget the oil absorbing paper in Kyoto. They are great.




Thank you! Where is the best place to buy the oil absorbing paper? Thanks! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## purplepoodles

Mandy K said:


> Does Miss Lindy riding with me on the Shinkansen to Kyoto qualify for this thread? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343780




What a beautiful leather! Your Lindy is divine!


----------



## Mandy K

purplepoodles said:


> What a beautiful leather! Your Lindy is divine!




Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

Mandy K said:


> It's my first time here- so excited! [emoji4]



Don't forget to drop by H in Takashimaya! I find their stock for twillies and belts to be great, considering it to be a small store &#9786; enjoy the temples!


----------



## Anchanel79

My passenger for today. B35 Pivone Rouge.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anchanel79 said:


> My passenger for today. B35 Pivone Rouge.



Such a happy color ! Love your heart charm as well.


----------



## Anchanel79

chkpfbeliever said:


> Such a happy color ! Love your heart charm as well.



Thank you


----------



## SandySummer

Ready to go!
Also I am amazed by how others take these photos and do you leave the bags in the passenger seats? Because the sensor for the passenger side comes on for the seatbelt. Maybe I better strap her in? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## purplepoodles

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3346020
> 
> 
> Ready to go!
> Also I am amazed by how others take these photos and do you leave the bags in the passenger seats? Because the sensor for the passenger side comes on for the seatbelt. Maybe I better strap her in? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Haha! Yes strap her in. When I get out of the car to open and close the gate leaving my Evie behind on the seat, the sensor goes off. DH picks it up every time & puts it on his lap.


----------



## selenahsu

Miss Lindy on duty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! &#127818;&#127800;&#128077;&#127996;&#127800;


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! &#127818;&#127800;&#128077;&#127996;&#127800;


My next wishlist!! Black kelly!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! [emoji521][emoji254][emoji106]&#127996;[emoji254]




Darling you're being pulled over for driving under H influence. Hand it over and no one gets hurt! [emoji57][emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## LVoe Louis

******** said:


> *Jypsiere kinda day*
> _*Blue Paon in 28, Fendi Strap You *_


 


The colour really pops in this pic, looks really stunning. I love all turquoise type colours so this pic is really tempting me towards Blue Paon. Think I will need to investigate if a GP is available in this colour, I so need another turquoise bag, lol, NOT!! I have a scary amount of turquoise already so what harm would another one do, lol?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! &#127818;&#127800;&#128077;&#127996;&#127800;



Gorgeous pic, *IF*.


----------



## LVoe Louis

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! &#55356;&#57162;&#55356;&#57144;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55356;&#57144;


 
Beautifully tied twilly on such a stunning bag, love your new avatar even although I do especially love your B from the previous pic, one of my favourite colour combinations ever seen on a B. Enjoy!


----------



## LVoe Louis

MYH said:


> Need to catch up on all the beautiful bags here. I happened to remember to snap a pic today. My Gris T k32. Still love her
> View attachment 3341333


 


Gorgeous, love this colour.


----------



## Anchanel79

Finally remember to take picture of Ms. Constance .


----------



## Anchanel79

Ms. Contact and her first picture in the passenger seat


----------



## Blue Rain

Miss Jypsie is on call again. It's just the two of us on this wild ride this time.


----------



## SandySummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! [emoji521][emoji254][emoji106]&#127996;[emoji254]







selenahsu said:


> Miss Lindy on duty!
> View attachment 3347840




Beautiful!


----------



## Sappho

Israeli_Flava said:


> It should be illegal how in love I am with my new K and poppy rodeo! [emoji521][emoji254][emoji106]&#127996;[emoji254]




Aw!!! She's so sweet!


----------



## MYH

Not exactly a car seat but an airport seat. Waiting for a flight. Me and my eclat blue indigo/orange poppy MM picotin.


----------



## MYH

Blue Rain said:


> Miss Jypsie is on call again. It's just the two of us on this wild ride this time.
> View attachment 3348634




Another airline post! She looks comfy.


----------



## Txoceangirl

MYH said:


> Not exactly a car seat but an airport seat. Waiting for a flight. Me and my eclat blue indigo/orange poppy MM picotin.
> View attachment 3349529





Blue Rain said:


> Miss Jypsie is on call again. It's just the two of us on this wild ride this time.
> View attachment 3348634



Beautiful "travel" bags!  Enjoy your trips!


----------



## Blue Rain

MYH said:


> Another airline post! She looks comfy.




Thank you. Live your airport companion too.


----------



## Blue Rain

Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful "travel" bags!  Enjoy your trips!




Thank you dear.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Keeping my bags company.


----------



## Serva1

MYH said:


> Not exactly a car seat but an airport seat. Waiting for a flight. Me and my eclat blue indigo/orange poppy MM picotin.
> View attachment 3349529




Great action pic MYH, just recently discovered the pico and love it [emoji170] Clemence feels soft and is the perfect leather for this bag. I just hope I could learn to accessorize her discretely with something.


----------



## Serva1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Keeping my bags company.




Love the colour of this "Tiffany blue" pico. The phw is perfection [emoji170]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Serva1 said:


> Love the colour of this "Tiffany blue" pico. The phw is perfection [emoji170]



Thanks! It's so hard to capture color, actually blue Paon. Haha.


----------



## Serva1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! It's so hard to capture color, actually blue Paon. Haha.




Love BP [emoji170] a rich green blue


----------



## Mandy K

MYH said:


> Not exactly a car seat but an airport seat. Waiting for a flight. Me and my eclat blue indigo/orange poppy MM picotin.
> View attachment 3349529




Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## m00dyf

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3346020
> 
> 
> Ready to go!
> Also I am amazed by how others take these photos and do you leave the bags in the passenger seats? Because the sensor for the passenger side comes on for the seatbelt. Maybe I better strap her in? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Gorgeous passenger [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

My favourite tpf thread


----------



## tabbi001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Keeping my bags company.



Sitting pretty &#128522;


----------



## tabbi001

MYH said:


> Not exactly a car seat but an airport seat. Waiting for a flight. Me and my eclat blue indigo/orange poppy MM picotin.
> View attachment 3349529



Love your pico!&#128518;


----------



## H. for H.

Black box ring bag heading to Mother's Day brunch.  Happy Mother's Day![emoji259][emoji257][emoji272][emoji255][emoji258]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tabbi001 said:


> Sitting pretty &#128522;



Thanks!


----------



## Blue Rain

My glycine B30 and I are driving to the sunset together. 
Nah... We're just going to pick up my preschooler.


----------



## ehy12

Blue Rain said:


> My glycine B30 and I are driving to the sunset together.
> Nah... We're just going to pick up my preschooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351394


Super sweet!! Lovely color!


----------



## ehy12

Going to pick up kids


----------



## Blue Rain

ehy12 said:


> Super sweet!! Lovely color!




Thank you dear.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My two babes on a drive , had to change bags from work to casual . They travel well


----------



## luxuryphile

A beautiful day to bring her out


----------



## nana9026

luxuryphile said:


> A beautiful day to bring her out
> View attachment 3352322




Wow! So pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

Not exactly on a passenger seat with me, but this tiny space is all it needed... &#128518;


----------



## nana9026

bringing Miss Roulis to work today[emoji9]


----------



## scndlslv

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3353129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing Miss Roulis to work today[emoji9]


Oh my!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

All these passengers are so chic !!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

tonkamama said:


> Not exactly on a passenger seat with me, but this tiny space is all it needed... [emoji38]




Nice bag AND nice car!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blue Rain said:


> My glycine B30 and I are driving to the sunset together.
> Nah... We're just going to pick up my preschooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351394



LOVE this color, glycine ~ it reminds me of a sunset, *Blue Rain*!


----------



## Blue Rain

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this color, glycine ~ it reminds me of a sunset, *Blue Rain*!


 
Thank you, Vigee.


----------



## scndlslv

I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.  





And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for starting this tread scndislv, it's loved by so many, including me. Your etain B35 is a real chamelion, thought I saw Gris T in the first pick, but it's etain!!! The ghw glows [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## scndlslv

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for starting this tread scndislv, it's loved by so many, including me. Your etain B35 is a real chamelion, thought I saw Gris T in the first pick, but it's etain!!! The ghw glows [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks! I totally stole this thread from the LV forum. 
Yes, when I saw the first pic I thought Gris T too. So I took the second one which still has a lot of natural light to better capture the color. In interior light it almost looks sage green. My SA said the same thing when she took out of the box. But I'm loving this Clemence leather more than I thought I would. So delicious and supple to the touch.


----------



## carabelli888

Your etain with gold hardware is beautiful!


----------



## Taro

Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... &#128522;


----------



## Serva1

scndlslv said:


> Thanks! I totally stole this thread from the LV forum.
> Yes, when I saw the first pic I thought Gris T too. So I took the second one which still has a lot of natural light to better capture the color. In interior light it almost looks sage green. My SA said the same thing when she took out of the box. But I'm loving this Clemence leather more than I thought I would. So delicious and supple to the touch.




After I got my pm pico I really fell in love with clemence, so luchious and velvet to touch. Your B looks buttery soft and lovely in every way.


----------



## Taro

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.



Falling in love with etain! Didn't realize it can look so light in different settings.... Looks like gris t in the sun!


----------



## tonkamama

Did not realize Etain  would look different under the bright sunlight.  Very beautiful...   



scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.



Taro ~ So classy.  



Taro said:


> Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... &#128522;


----------



## tonkamama

Yoshi1296 said:


> Nice bag AND nice car!!!



Yoshi1296 ~ Thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luxuryphile said:


> A beautiful day to bring her out
> View attachment 3352322


 
So pretty. I am falling in love with these light beauties.


----------



## jpezmom

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.


Such a beautiful B - congratulations!  Etain is a great neutral and looks wonderful in the various lights!


----------



## jpezmom

Taro said:


> Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... &#128522;


To die for!!!  Is this a recent purchase?  Rouge H is stunning - I would love to have this K!  Yes, I am drooling....


----------



## Serva1

Taro said:


> Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... [emoji4]




This is a beautiful pic of one of my favourite H bags and colours. Rouge H[emoji173]&#65039; exquisite!


----------



## adguru

What a fun thread!  Here's my most recent purchase -- rouge H Bolide 31 happily enjoying a ride around town.


----------



## catsinthebag

Etoupe Evelyne accompanying me while taking one of my cats to the vet a couple of days ago ...


----------



## Blue Rain

Going home early.


----------



## SandySummer

Blue Rain said:


> Going home early.
> 
> View attachment 3357088




Pretty! Rose Sakura?


----------



## Blue Rain

SandySummer said:


> Pretty! Rose Sakura?




Thanks. It's glycine. It's usually not this pink irl.


----------



## Taro

Blue Rain said:


> Going home early.
> 
> View attachment 3357088



Omg I love this... On my wish list is this exact bag, I think glycine is lovely and looks so pretty in the sunlight!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taro

jpezmom said:


> To die for!!!  Is this a recent purchase?  Rouge H is stunning - I would love to have this K!  Yes, I am drooling....



Thank you so much!!! Its my prettiest H bag for sure bc I tend to go for black bags... it's not a recent purchase really, but I only recently start to use it more casually. I found that k28 is the perfect size for my daily stuff, and rouge H is perfect with clean sellier lines.


----------



## Taro

Serva1 said:


> This is a beautiful pic of one of my favourite H bags and colours. Rouge H[emoji173]&#65039; exquisite!


Don't know how to multiquote so I'm replying one by one but thank you so much Serva1! It's a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Taro

tonkamama said:


> Did not realize Etain  would look different under the bright sunlight.  Very beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> Taro ~ So classy.


Thank you tonkamama!!! Love your beautiful jige, perfect shot in your car!


----------



## Taro

Ok~ I'm getting addicted to posting pics lol but this is my bag of the day, Lindy 26 black ghw. Great bag for casual field work days when I don't need to lug around a laptop  yes I still have stickers on the hardware....


----------



## Blue Rain

Taro said:


> Omg I love this... On my wish list is this exact bag, I think glycine is lovely and looks so pretty in the sunlight!! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you. It's my favorite shade of pink.


----------



## jpezmom

adguru said:


> What a fun thread!  Here's my most recent purchase -- rouge H Bolide 31 happily enjoying a ride around town.


She's beautiful- so glad you kept her!  Rouge H is so perfect.


----------



## adguru

jpezmom said:


> She's beautiful- so glad you kept her!  Rouge H is so perfect.



Thank you so much; what a sweet comment!


----------



## MYH

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.


What a chameleon! I love it in sunlight and in the shade.  I am trying not to be enabled by your etain bag. 



Taro said:


> Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... &#128522;


Ok, my heart skipped a beat when I saw your rouge H kelly Taro.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing this photo. I'm in love. 



catsinthebag said:


> Etoupe Evelyne accompanying me while taking one of my cats to the vet a couple of days ago ...
> 
> View attachment 3355272


The gorgy neutrals on this thread are slaying me.  



Blue Rain said:


> Going home early.
> 
> View attachment 3357088


First congrats to going home early! Second, love your glycine B. She's a beauty.  Especially with Sieste au Paradis.



Taro said:


> Ok~ I'm getting addicted to posting pics lol but this is my bag of the day, Lindy 26 black ghw. Great bag for casual field work days when I don't need to lug around a laptop  yes I still have stickers on the hardware....


Gorgeous black lindy. Love all your bags.  Your car must have some special lighting lol.


----------



## Blue Rain

MYH said:


> What a chameleon! I love it in sunlight and in the shade.  I am trying not to be enabled by your etain bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, my heart skipped a beat when I saw your rouge H kelly Taro.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  Thank you for sharing this photo. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gorgy neutrals on this thread are slaying me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First congrats to going home early! Second, love your glycine B. She's a beauty.  Especially with Sieste au Paradis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous black lindy. Love all your bags.  Your car must have some special lighting lol.




Thank you, MYH.


----------



## scndlslv

Thank you, ladies. I'm really enjoying the Clemence leather and of course multi-dimensional Etain.


----------



## LovetheLux

Blue Rain said:


> Going home early.
> 
> View attachment 3357088


So beautiful.....


----------



## Blue Rain

LovetheLux said:


> So beautiful.....




Thanks for the kind compliment.


----------



## peppers90

Blue Rain said:


> Going home early.
> 
> View attachment 3357088



Wowww, this IS picture perfect


----------



## peppers90

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> ]



So pretty with GHW


----------



## peppers90

Taro said:


> Want to share my favorite sellier Kelly, rouge H Kelly in my passenger seat... &#128522;



Classic Kelly in a classic color!


----------



## peppers90

Here's my 28BBK taking a ride last week, I had a loaner car with black interior, I couldn't 
resist taking a pic


----------



## Blue Rain

peppers90 said:


> Wowww, this IS picture perfect




Thank you. Your sellier bbk is a classic beauty.


----------



## OhManolo

peppers90 said:


> Here's my 28BBK taking a ride last week, I had a loaner car with black interior, I couldn't
> resist taking a pic




Classic and perfect in every way. Just beautiful!


----------



## Icyss

Cruising with my lovely K


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Here's my 28BBK taking a ride last week, I had a loaner car with black interior, I couldn't
> resist taking a pic




Welcome back Peppers. Long time no see and the patina on your BBK is so pretty !!


----------



## Hermezzy

Icyss said:


> Cruising with my lovely K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359241


Just radiant...a burst of sunshine.  Wonderful!


----------



## meridian

My RC Kelly rocking an Evie strap for the day


----------



## ehy12

When it finally feels like spring


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Early morning flow... Haven't used my 35 in ages. I missed her.


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Early morning flow... Haven't used my 35 in ages. I missed her.


Stunning!! What color is she???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> Stunning!! What color is she???



Thanks hun!! She's my first B ever... Goldie


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.



*scndlslv*- Congrats on scoring your Etain B.  She looks so much lighter in your convertible !!  And what a great thread that you started.  These passengers never complain and always happy to go wherever you are taking them.


----------



## scndlslv

chkpfbeliever said:


> *scndlslv*- Congrats on scoring your Etain B.  She looks so much lighter in your convertible !!  And what a great thread that you started.  These passengers never complain and always happy to go wherever you are taking them.


Thank you! I'd take any of these gorgeous babies for a ride anytime. Like my bf says to me sometimes, "Just sit there and be pretty!" LOL!


----------



## peppers90

chkpfbeliever said:


> Welcome back Peppers. Long time no see and the patina on your BBK is so pretty !!



Thank you!  So glad to see you again *chkpf*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sooooo enjoy this thread!!! Ladies keep the pics coming!


----------



## Dipmai

Driving with my Graphite Birkin today.


----------



## Oryx816

scndlslv said:


> I finally have a new contribution since I started this thread in December. Today, I took my newest baby out for a ride on a beautiful, sunny day. I got this B35 in Etain last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a pic in the garage as the color is really different in direct sunlight.




Wow scndlslv!  I had no idea etain could look so light--looks like GT!  Congratulations on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## tabbi001

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3363689
> 
> Driving with my Graphite Birkin today.



The twilly is so perfect with the bag and rodeo!!! May i knoe which twilly is that?


----------



## Dipmai

tabbi001 said:


> The twilly is so perfect with the bag and rodeo!!! May i knoe which twilly is that?




Hi tabbi001! It is En Desordre. It's an older style bought over a year ago I think.


----------



## mcpro

My passenger today, taking her out for the first time


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3363689
> 
> Driving with my Graphite Birkin today.





mcpro said:


> View attachment 3366280
> 
> 
> My passenger today, taking her out for the first time



Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## scndlslv

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3366280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today, taking her out for the first time


Lovely! I was just looking at Carmens last week and the SA had no idea how to attach it like a charm. I know I've seen many bags in the forum with a Carmen but I can't figure out my attachment options. How do you attach yours?


----------



## mcpro

scndlslv said:


> Lovely! I was just looking at Carmens last week and the SA had no idea how to attach it like a charm. I know I've seen many bags in the forum with a Carmen but I can't figure out my attachment options. How do you attach yours?




I just wrapped  the clochet in the ring so it won't scratch the leather too


----------



## KRZ

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3366280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today, taking her out for the first time



Gorgeous!!  Etoupe?


----------



## Hermazed

.


----------



## doloresmia

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3366280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today, taking her out for the first time




Be still my heart.....


----------



## scndlslv

mcpro said:


> I just wrapped  the clochet in the ring so it won't scratch the leather too
> 
> View attachment 3366419


I see! Thanks.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Miss Raisin Dalvy enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## scndlslv

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Raisin Dalvy enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371370


This is my favorite color! Your baby is gorgeous.


----------



## nana9026

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Raisin Dalvy enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371370




The colour looks so juicy and sweet! [emoji178]


----------



## ehy12

Craie riding to an award ceremony


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Craie riding to an award ceremony


Craie is one of the most gorgeous of H colors...  I adore your bag.  It's stunning.  Beautiful pic! You have excellent taste!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> Craie is one of the most gorgeous of H colors...  I adore your bag.  It's stunning.  Beautiful pic! You have excellent taste!


Thank you!!!


----------



## nadineluv

My black b riding shotgun. [emoji39]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Craie riding to an award ceremony





nadineluv said:


> My black b riding shotgun. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375126



Great pics, *ehy* and* nadine* ~ your twillys are positively enabling!
Note to self: Buy 4 -5 sets of twillys in the near future.


----------



## chitzabelle

On my way to the airport. Abu Dhabi here I come! [emoji5]


----------



## scndlslv

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3375449
> 
> 
> On my way to the airport. Abu Dhabi here I come! [emoji5]


Have fun! Have you been to Dubai? How do they compare?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Just remembered this photo from last month.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Just at work drooling over all these gorgeous bags.  NEED to  FOCUS on work.....haha!


----------



## ehy12

chitzabelle said:


> View attachment 3375449
> 
> 
> On my way to the airport. Abu Dhabi here I come! [emoji5]


Have a great time!!


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just at work drooling over all these gorgeous bags.  NEED to  FOCUS on work.....haha!




Took the words out of my mouth!  My productivity level today at work is suffering!  Lol.  Amazing beauties in this thread


----------



## princessmaggie

chubbyshopper said:


> Just remembered this photo from last month.



What color is this? It's stunning!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Thank you Princessmaggie it is Blue Ismir 35

Sent from my SM-N915FY using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermezzy

chubbyshopper said:


> Just remembered this photo from last month.


Breathtaking.  A superlative combination of colors...just entrancing...


----------



## MrsWYK

Her first time out..... All dressed up!


----------



## Onthego

Everyone has such gorgeous passengers. Here is my K32 Rubis Togo on her maiden voyage. She has been under admiration phase for 9 months. It is time for some fun in the sun with her Fendi strap. 
Hope everyone has a great week and weekend.


----------



## chitzabelle

ehy12 said:


> Have a great time!!




Thanks, ehy12! [emoji5]


----------



## chitzabelle

scndlslv said:


> Have fun! Have you been to Dubai? How do they compare?




No, I have not been to Dubai. I was speaking to the hotel manager and he said that there is more going on in Dubai compared to Abu Dhabi. I liked it in Abu Dhabi. It was a nice quiet getaway and I had a fantastic shopping experience at Hermes, the Avenue. [emoji5]


----------



## scndlslv

chitzabelle said:


> No, I have not been to Dubai. I was speaking to the hotel manager and he said that there is more going on in Dubai compared to Abu Dhabi. I liked it in Abu Dhabi. It was a nice quiet getaway and I had a fantastic shopping experience at Hermes, the Avenue. [emoji5]


Glad you enjoyed it. I was in Dubai in March. I enjoyed it but didn't do any shopping since the prices are so much higher than in the US or Europe. I got some great pashminas and abayas though.


----------



## scndlslv

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3376541
> 
> Everyone has such gorgeous passengers. Here is my K32 Rubis Togo on her maiden voyage. She has been under admiration phase for 9 months. It is time for some fun in the sun with her Fendi strap.
> Hope everyone has a great week and weekend.


This is breathtaking. It looks really pink.


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsWYK said:


> Her first time out..... All dressed up!
> View attachment 3376027


Oh just gorgeous! WHAT IS THAT BLUE!?? Orage?  It is so stunning!


----------



## MrsWYK

Hermezzy said:


> Oh just gorgeous! WHAT IS THAT BLUE!?? Orage?  It is so stunning!



Thanks dear! It's not blue! It's Macassar! Love how the colour changes in the light!


----------



## Sunnycalif

Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.


----------



## ehy12

Omg so gorgeous!!!!!! What a hubby!!!


----------



## Sunnycalif

ehy12 said:


> Omg so gorgeous!!!!!! What a hubby!!!




Thanks! I m loving it more and more too! It's quite different as the classic orange, more like a muted orange.


----------



## ehy12

Sunnycalif said:


> Thanks! I m loving it more and more too! It's quite different as the classic orange, more like a muted orange.


I tried on a b25 in tbis color at the boutique it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunnycalif

ehy12 said:


> I tried on a b25 in tbis color at the boutique it is gorgeous!!!




Lucky! I m drooling over b25 but not sure it would work for my life style tho.


----------



## ehy12

Sunnycalif said:


> Lucky! I m drooling over b25 but not sure it would work for my life style tho.


I did not buy it ...i could not pull the trigger....i still need a kelly in my life and told my sa i would get a b25 only after getting a kelly 28 if i felt i still needed a small bag! I regretted my decision after i got home but i dont like having a lot of bags!


----------



## scndlslv

Sunnycalif said:


> Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377275


I'm loving this shade of orange and the name. Gorge!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I've posted my Baby Bellagio before but I just can't help myself.  her soooo!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sunnycalif said:


> Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377275



Amazing color and her outfit is stellar!!!!


----------



## csetcos

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I've posted my Baby Bellagio before but I just can't help myself.  her soooo!!!!!*




Nice! You know how to make all things beautiful and colorful!  She is dressed for summer!!! [emoji178][emoji108]&#127996;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

Sunnycalif said:


> Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377275



She's really beautiful! We are twins on the twillies! Congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I've posted my Baby Bellagio before but I just can't help myself.  her soooo!!!!!*



Your K is beautiful! Love love Hermes blues..... I seriously need to learn how to tie a ribbon with a twilly! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Sunnycalif said:


> Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377275




Love this!!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Blue Hydra with me today.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ehy12 said:


> I did not buy it ...i could not pull the trigger....i still need a kelly in my life and told my sa i would get a b25 only after getting a kelly 28 if i felt i still needed a small bag! I regretted my decision after i got home but i dont like having a lot of bags!




I wish I had your strength. I m too weak to turn down any b or k. I couldn't say no to the k28 in capucine with ghw in Togo leather when the Sa bought it out. I was really hoping for a dark neutral k tho. I was telling myself, the capucine is a nice pop color and its in my favorite leather and the dream size 28. I don't wanna regret it so I jumped on it. Size and leather type are more important to me than color. I have to admit, I did debate for a bit if the color would be too similar to my terre battue b. It's still hard to believe that I now have two orange bags. Do you girls think the two are too similar?


----------



## Sunnycalif

scndlslv said:


> I'm loving this shade of orange and the name. Gorge!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing color and her outfit is stellar!!!!







MrsWYK said:


> She's really beautiful! We are twins on the twillies! Congrats!







Jhoshopgirl said:


> Love this!!!!!




Thanks ladies!!! I am loving it more and more everyday too, the h bug is really getting into me now. No good.


----------



## Hermezzy

Sunnycalif said:


> Hubby picked out this B30 in terre battue with ghw for me while I was having a terrible flu. All my other h bags and most of Chanel bags are neutral colors. Honestly, I wouldn't be brave enough to pick out an orange bag myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377275


It's stunning and I love it...but I especially love how well the ribbon bag charm complements it!  They look like they were made for each other!


----------



## Sunnycalif

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I've posted my Baby Bellagio before but I just can't help myself.  her soooo!!!!!*




Love your kelly! The perfect color that could go with different outfits. It's on my list for next year, I need to be on the banned island for the rest of the year.


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I've posted my Baby Bellagio before but I just can't help myself.  her soooo!!!!!*


Sweetie what blue is that!? This whole bag ensemble is, just like you, a radiant burst of sunshine! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Blue Hydra with me today.


May be my favorite of all the many gorgeous H blues...there is simply nothing else quite like it..breathtaking...


----------



## Sunnycalif

Hermezzy said:


> It's stunning and I love it...but I especially love how well the ribbon bag charm complements it!  They look like they were made for each other!




Thank you, Hermezzy! I got the charm with my gold b last year. It didn't seem to match my gold b as well as the rodeo. It has been in the box until I took it out to try it on the terre battue today. It looks way better with the terre battue.


----------



## Sunnycalif

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Blue Hydra with me today.




Stunning! One of my favorite blue colors!


----------



## ehy12

Sunnycalif said:


> I wish I had your strength. I m too weak to turn down any b or k. I couldn't say no to the k28 in capucine with ghw in Togo leather when the Sa bought it out. I was really hoping for a dark neutral k tho. I was telling myself, the capucine is a nice pop color and its in my favorite leather and the dream size 28. I don't wanna regret it so I jumped on it. Size and leather type are more important to me than color. I have to admit, I did debate for a bit if the color would be too similar to my terre battue b. It's still hard to believe that I now have two orange bags. Do you girls think the two are too similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377526
> View attachment 3377527


Ahhhhh!!! Its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sunnycalif said:


> Stunning! One of my favorite blue colors!



I seriously love blue!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Sweetie what blue is that!? This whole bag ensemble is, just like you, a radiant burst of sunshine! LOVE IT!!





Sunnycalif said:


> Love your kelly! The perfect color that could go with different outfits. It's on my list for next year, I need to be on the banned island for the rest of the year.





MrsWYK said:


> Your K is beautiful! Love love Hermes blues..... I seriously need to learn how to tie a ribbon with a twilly! Gorgeous!





csetcos said:


> Nice! You know how to make all things beautiful and colorful!  She is dressed for summer!!! [emoji178][emoji108]&#55356;&#57340;&#9728;&#65039;



Thank you everyone for your kind comments!! The bag is actually Black K28 in togo but was in direct sunlight so it reads like it could be blue... but it is *BLACK * (like in my avatar)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sunnycalif said:


> I wish I had your strength. I m too weak to turn down any b or k. I couldn't say no to the k28 in capucine with ghw in Togo leather when the Sa bought it out. I was really hoping for a dark neutral k tho. I was telling myself, the capucine is a nice pop color and its in my favorite leather and the dream size 28. I don't wanna regret it so I jumped on it. Size and leather type are more important to me than color. I have to admit, I did debate for a bit if the color would be too similar to my terre battue b. It's still hard to believe that I now have two orange bags. Do you girls think the two are too similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377526
> View attachment 3377527


 
Nope. I don't think they are too similar. Love them both.


----------



## MSO13

My vintage K32 Sellier, perfect for the gorgeous weather we're enjoying today! She's much too fancy for my utilitarian station wagon


----------



## etoile de mer

MrsOwen3 said:


> My vintage K32 Sellier, perfect for the gorgeous weather we're enjoying today! She's much too fancy for my utilitarian station wagon



So gorgeous, MrsO!  Love her to bits, what a great find!


----------



## Blue Rain

MrsOwen3 said:


> My vintage K32 Sellier, perfect for the gorgeous weather we're enjoying today! She's much too fancy for my utilitarian station wagon




She is very attractive girl.


----------



## MYH

Today I'm out with my raisin B35. Love her!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MYH said:


> Today I'm out with my raisin B35. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381971



She is pretty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Today I'm out with my raisin B35. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381971



So beautiful!!! Many congrats on getting this beauty! Did I miss the reveal? Raisin is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> My vintage K32 Sellier, perfect for the gorgeous weather we're enjoying today! She's much too fancy for my utilitarian station wagon



MrsOwen she is gorgeous!!! Can't believe she is vintage! A beauty that never ages [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!



Just stunning. I'm blue with envy and a little jelly!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Just stunning. I'm blue with envy and a little jelly!!!



You are too sweet! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I am just as in love with your stunning black KC with GHW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

Noir b30


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ehy12 said:


> Noir b30



Nice twilly and charm over your black B !! how do you get the photo to show up in the post ? I've only seen links on a lot of them.  TIA.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!


Love all things BE and especially over GHW !! Your passenger is drop dead gorgeous !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MYH said:


> Today I'm out with my raisin B35. Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381971


That apple charm is just too cute and 3D on your Raisin B.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> Noir b30



Beautiful classic and I love the twillies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love all things BE and especially over GHW !! Your passenger is drop dead gorgeous !



Thank you so much dear chkpfbeliever [emoji8][emoji8]... Can you believe this is actually Bleu sapphire in sunlight? Looks like BE to me too!!!


----------



## MYH

ehy12 said:


> Noir b30


What a beauty! And perfectly accessorized with Twilly and horseshoe charm.


----------



## calflu

Blue Rain said:


> Thanks. It's glycine. It's usually not this pink irl.



I thought glycine is more purple? This is so pretty


----------



## calflu

eternallove4bag said:


> Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] is this electric blue?


----------



## luxi_max

B35 Raisin


----------



## nana9026

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382422
> 
> 
> B35 Raisin



Gorgeous bag with pretty Twillys!!


----------



## LemonBrulee

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382422
> 
> 
> B35 Raisin



Perfect purple [emoji171]


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!



Eternallove4bag!!!! Welcome back girl! Your KC is TDF!!!


----------



## luxi_max

nana9026 said:


> Gorgeous bag with pretty Twillys!!



Thank you!  Since raisin is more a fall/winter color, I hope the colorful twillies would spike it up bit 



LemonBrulee said:


> Perfect purple [emoji171]



Thanks, LemonBrulee.  I love purple


----------



## ehy12

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice twilly and charm over your black B !! how do you get the photo to show up in the post ? I've only seen links on a lot of them.  TIA.


Thank you!! I upload the photo from my phone to tPf app on my phone.


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful classic and I love the twillies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!!


----------



## ehy12

MYH said:


> What a beauty! And perfectly accessorized with Twilly and horseshoe charm.


Thank you!!


----------



## MYH

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382422
> 
> 
> B35 Raisin


Hello raisin twin! Love your twillies.  Don't you just love this color?


----------



## eternallove4bag

calflu said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] is this electric blue?


Hi Calflu! It's actually Bleu sapphire! Picture was taken in sunlight! Looks like BE to me too in this lighting!



HGT said:


> Eternallove4bag!!!! Welcome back girl! Your KC is TDF!!!


My dear HGT how are you? Glad to be back my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for your kind words :HUGE HUGS:


----------



## bellarose100

OMG I love this tread [emoji255][emoji8]


----------



## luxi_max

MYH said:


> Hello raisin twin! Love your twillies.  Don't you just love this color?



Yay!  it was love at first sight when I met her


----------



## howardu09

ehy12 said:


> Noir b30





luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382422
> 
> 
> B35 Raisin


Perfection. Love the way the B looks untucked and partially opened.


----------



## ehy12

howardu09 said:


> Perfection. Love the way the B looks untucked and partially opened.


Thank you!!


----------



## luxi_max

howardu09 said:


> Perfection. Love the way the B looks untucked and partially opened.



Thanks!!!


----------



## luxi_max

View attachment 3384198


----------



## appl

Omg, 


scndlslv said:


> Today was a lovely 70 degree day in the Dallas area. Nothing better than dropping the top on Christmas Eve and rolling with my pretty Raisin girl, Brigitte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us who's riding shotgun in your car.


Stunning!!


----------



## ceci

Lots of eye candies on the passenger seats!!! [emoji41][emoji177]


----------



## csetcos

appl said:


> Omg,
> 
> Stunning!!



Raisin baby?  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Have a little of obsession with this one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She has accompanied to work all week!!


Just gorgeous...what a beauty!!


----------



## MSO13

Ms K35 Etain SO with contrast stitch GHW is the nicest thing about my outfit today as I head in to work for a big cleaning day


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous...what a beauty!!



Thank you so much Hermezzy[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms K35 Etain SO with contrast stitch GHW is the nicest thing about my outfit today as I head in to work for a big cleaning day
> 
> View attachment 3385644



Stunning companion MrsOwen!! Love etain [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet



Gorgeous! What leather is your Roulis? I love this bag, my SA showed me one in Veau Butler 2 years ago and I passed because I was fixated on the Kelly. Now I wish I had snapped it up!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous! What leather is your Roulis? I love this bag, my SA showed me one in Veau Butler 2 years ago and I passed because I was fixated on the Kelly. Now I wish I had snapped it up!



Thank you so much MrsOwen[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... This is evercolor. Which color did you pass?


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much MrsOwen[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... This is evercolor. Which color did you pass?


It was natural so a little lighter than gold. Evercolor looks beautiful, the color I'm interested in Oregano comes in Evercolor but that's like two bags from now


----------



## mcpro

My queen's first day out !!! Can't get my eyes off her[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> It was natural so a little lighter than gold. Evercolor looks beautiful, the color I'm interested in Oregano can't mes in this but that's like two bags from now



Lol!!! I am so happy I am not the only one with bags in my list ordered by preference [emoji3][emoji3]
I find evercolor such a beautiful leather! This is my first one and I find it to be sturdy. I love your neutral taste in bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> My queen's first day out !!! Can't get my eyes off her[emoji7][emoji7]



Can't take my eyes off either!! What a beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aimeng

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Blue Hydra with me today.



Pretty! I need to decide between this one and the etoupe!


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! I am so happy I am not the only one with bags in my list ordered by preference [emoji3][emoji3]
> I find evercolor such a beautiful leather! This is my first one and I find it to be sturdy. I love your neutral taste in bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Glad I'm not alone, auto correct butchered my post btw-I fixed it! Yes, I'm a neutrals girl through and through!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Glad I'm not alone, auto correct butchered my post btw-I fixed it! Yes, I'm a neutrals girl through and through!



You totally rock it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And I swear autocorrect hates me[emoji15][emoji15]... Actually feeling is mutual [emoji3]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet


Beautiful- love Roulis!!!


----------



## nana9026

eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet



Lovely Roulis! Great to see another Roulis lover here! It's such an underrated bag! How do you find it using the compact silk-in with Roulis? I've been using a compact Constance wallet which is a bit too big for the bag.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

Scarf and Glove said:


> Beautiful- love Roulis!!!


Me too! Thank you Scarf and Glove[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



nana9026 said:


> Lovely Roulis! Great to see another Roulis lover here! It's such an underrated bag! How do you find it using the compact silk-in with Roulis? I've been using a compact Constance wallet which is a bit too big for the bag.....


Don't you love this under the radar bag? Thank you for your sweet comment [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I love roulis and how functional they are!!! The compact silk in fits in perfectly and leaves plenty of space for couple of Calvis, Bastia, keys, phone and much more!!! Highly recommend!


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet


Very elegant, very tasteful, and just bewitching....a perfect pair! Beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

mcpro said:


> My queen's first day out !!! Can't get my eyes off her[emoji7][emoji7]


That's so gorgeous if it was in the passenger seat I'd get into a car accident because I wouldn't be able to stop staring either!


----------



## mcpro

Hermezzy said:


> That's so gorgeous if it was in the passenger seat I'd get into a car accident because I wouldn't be able to stop staring either!


 thank you...


----------



## mcpro

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't take my eyes off either!! What a beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




thank you


----------



## MrsWYK

Little Miss Red..... First outing!


----------



## bagidiotic

MrsWYK said:


> Little Miss Red..... First outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387549


Brand new leather smell
Happy day


----------



## MrsWYK

bagidiotic said:


> Brand new leather smell
> Happy day



Yes, it's a happy day! Always love the smell of a new bag!


----------



## MYH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms K35 Etain SO with contrast stitch GHW is the nicest thing about my outfit today as I head in to work for a big cleaning day
> View attachment 3385644


Elegant beauty.  So classy! 


eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet


So much gorgeousness! I may eventually need a red bag someday. :sigh:



mcpro said:


> My queen's first day out !!! Can't get my eyes off her[emoji7][emoji7]


Keep your eyes on the road dear! Lol. But I understand, Miss B is glowing and very beautiful 



MrsWYK said:


> Little Miss Red..... First outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387549


Adore your red hottie and the new twillies you have on her!


----------



## csetcos

MrsWYK said:


> Little Miss Red..... First outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387549



Beautiful! You have such a good eye- the twillies are perfect on your new baby!  [emoji173]️


----------



## scndlslv

MrsWYK said:


> Little Miss Red..... First outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387549


Lovely! What color is this?


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> My partners in crime today.. Rouge Grenat Roulis with permabrass and matching Rouge Grenat compact silk in wallet



Oh my word, these are gorgeous eternal!! Every time I see a bag in Rouge Grenat, I love it.  I kind of reminds me a little of Rubis, which I also loved.  And I adore silkin wallets.  I've been using mine non-stop for a year now, and I find it the perfect size for all of my bags.  Don't you just love evercolor leather too?!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms K35 Etain SO with contrast stitch GHW is the nicest thing about my outfit today as I head in to work for a big cleaning day
> 
> View attachment 3385644



Such a special bag, MrsOwen   My bags are always the nicest things about my outfits!


----------



## LadyD21

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't take my eyes off either!! What a beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



+1, beautiful!


----------



## mcpro

MrsWYK said:


> Little Miss Red..... First outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387549




stunning red!!! i can smell the leather its intoxicating


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Very elegant, very tasteful, and just bewitching....a perfect pair! Beautiful!


Thank you so much Hermezzy[emoji8][emoji8]... I can never resist matching my wallets to bags[emoji51]... Another addiction I am afraid[emoji3]



MYH said:


> Elegant beauty.  So classy!
> 
> So much gorgeousness! I may eventually need a red bag someday. :sigh:
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes on the road dear! Lol. But I understand, Miss B is glowing and very beautiful
> 
> 
> Adore your red hottie and the new twillies you have on her!


A red would definitely be another gorgeous additions to your already amazing collection dear MYH[emoji8][emoji8]! Thank you for your kind words[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hclubfan said:


> Oh my word, these are gorgeous eternal!! Every time I see a bag in Rouge Grenat, I love it.  I kind of reminds me a little of Rubis, which I also loved.  And I adore silkin wallets.  I've been using mine non-stop for a year now, and I find it the perfect size for all of my bags.  Don't you just love evercolor leather too?!



Thank you so much my dear hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8]... Love how sturdy and at the same time how rich the leather is[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I fell for RG hard this season! You are so right! It is pretty close to rubis! I love silk ins too!! So practical and easy to put in and take out cards right?


----------



## uhpharm01

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382422
> 
> 
> B35 Raisin


Beautiful purple color.


----------



## luxi_max

Thanks, uhpharm01.  I am sure love her!


----------



## MrsWYK

mcpro said:


> stunning red!!! i can smell the leather its intoxicating



Thank you! Loving your Queen B too! Nice combo with the twillys!


----------



## nana9026

Taking cutie GP30 to work today, love it to bits[emoji178]The rich colour casts away Monday blues... hopefully[emoji14]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3392505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking cutie GP30 to work today, love it to bits[emoji178]The rich colour casts away Monday blues... hopefully[emoji14]


What a cutie. Love this size.


----------



## nana9026

NikkisABagGirl said:


> What a cutie. Love this size.



Me too! GP36 is just too heavy for me.


----------



## MSO13

My summer outfits are nothing to share so I'm glad we have this thread!
HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix glowing on the way to work, with Valextra Cat Charm


----------



## luxi_max

MrsOwen3 said:


> My summer outfits are nothing to share so I'm glad we have this thread!
> HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix glowing on the way to work, with Valextra Cat Charm
> View attachment 3393047



I am drooling, MrsOwen3!  Such a beautiful bag!  Never thought I would love Chamonix.


----------



## MSO13

luxi_max said:


> I am drooling, MrsOwen3!  Such a beautiful bag!  Never thought I would love Chamonix.


it's an amazing leather, it's not as desirable as box but it shows fewer scratches and is plush but structured at the same time!


----------



## MYH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My summer outfits are nothing to share so I'm glad we have this thread!
> HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix glowing on the way to work, with Valextra Cat Charm
> View attachment 3393047


Love love chamonix leather. She is glowing


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3392505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking cutie GP30 to work today, love it to bits[emoji178]The rich colour casts away Monday blues... hopefully[emoji14]



Your GP30 is a cutie patootie, *nana*. Hope she enjoyed your outing to work! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> My summer outfits are nothing to share so I'm glad we have this thread!
> HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix glowing on the way to work, with Valextra Cat Charm
> View attachment 3393047



*MrsO*, love your natural chamonix HAC 32cm ~ such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Anchanel79

Miss OJ is on her way to pick up my boys from summer school


----------



## chubbyshopper

Currently obsessed with this tortoise.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3392505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking cutie GP30 to work today, love it to bits[emoji178]The rich colour casts away Monday blues... hopefully[emoji14]


H always melt the Monday blues !! I try to bring a H bag too on Monday !


----------



## LovEmAll

Anchanel79 said:


> Miss OJ is on her way to pick up my boys from summer school





chubbyshopper said:


> Currently obsessed with this tortoise.





MrsOwen3 said:


> My summer outfits are nothing to share so I'm glad we have this thread!
> HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix glowing on the way to work, with Valextra Cat Charm
> View attachment 3393047





nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3392505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking cutie GP30 to work today, love it to bits[emoji178]The rich colour casts away Monday blues... hopefully[emoji14]





hclubfan said:


> Oh my word, these are gorgeous eternal!! Every time I see a bag in Rouge Grenat, I love it.  I kind of reminds me a little of Rubis, which I also loved.  And I adore silkin wallets.  I've been using mine non-stop for a year now, and I find it the perfect size for all of my bags.  Don't you just love evercolor leather too?!



Love love love all these beautiful passengers!


----------



## MSO13

a little something different and slouchy
Massai GM Noir Clemence


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> a little something different and slouchy
> Massai GM Noir Clemence
> View attachment 3395326



I LOVE the Massai, in all its iterations!  It appears to be a very comfy bag to carry...is that the case MrsOwen?  Love the ghw on yours!


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> I LOVE the Massai, in all its iterations!  It appears to be a very comfy bag to carry...is that the case MrsOwen?  Love the ghw on yours!


it is a very easy bag to carry, it's a bit of a bottomless pit but it's so comfortable and sturdy I wear it often. It was my first H bag, I got it about 2 years ago and for a 20 year old girl she's in great shape still.


----------



## PIPET83

My lovely new B40 countour


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> My lovely new B40 countour


This is just a stunning bag...the contour style is ultra-classy and reminds me of contrasting piping done in beautiful British luxury cars on the seats...


----------



## Txoceangirl




----------



## appl

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3399308


Gorgeous!


----------



## luxi_max

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3399308



Love the look!  One of my friends has the same bag and twilly.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Had to delete the pic as I couldn't view it


----------



## mad_for_chanel




----------



## LovEmAll

My passenger this weekend


----------



## LovEmAll

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3400439


Love this!  And your shoes too!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LovEmAll said:


> Love this!  And your shoes too!



Thanks ! They are so so comfortable !


----------



## appl

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3400916
> 
> 
> My passenger this weekend


I died and went to heaven!!


----------



## LovEmAll

appl said:


> I died and went to heaven!!



Thanks appl!  [emoji7][emoji8][emoji253].  H heaven!  [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521] [emoji12]


----------



## PIPET83

Pic


----------



## ferocia_coutura

PIPET83 said:


> My lovely new B40 countour



Just wow.. Beautiful


----------



## littleming

My passenger today...


----------



## HGT

Ms. Etoupe looks kind of shy today. LOL!


----------



## Hermezzy

littleming said:


> View attachment 3407708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today...


Gorgeous- is it malachite?


----------



## scndlslv

HGT said:


> View attachment 3408701
> 
> Ms. Etoupe looks kind of shy today. LOL!


Looking good! I just love this charm. I think it's the only adornment I could see myself putting on my Bs. It's been discontinued, right?


----------



## boboxu

Ms B30 was my passenger the other day


----------



## Hermezzy

boboxu said:


> Ms B30 was my passenger the other day


Like taking a trip to the most fantastic candy store in the world...the bag is so beautiful, it literally makes my mouth water!


----------



## HGT

scndlslv said:


> Looking good! I just love this charm. I think it's the only adornment I could see myself putting on my Bs. It's been discontinued, right?



I believe so, I was lucky enough to grab this one couple years ago just before it was discontinued.  I still want one in Gold, but those resellers are asking too much for it. [emoji31]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Like taking a trip to the most fantastic candy store in the world...the bag is so beautiful, it literally makes my mouth water!


I was thinking the smae thing!!!! ahhahahaha Love!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> Ms B30 was my passenger the other day


My goodness!!!!! Is this Rose Confetti/blue aztec??? I looooooooove it!!!!


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness!!!!! Is this Rose Confetti/blue aztec??? I looooooooove it!!!!


Yes dear, but I love yours more, been stalking your IG, lol )))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> Yes dear, but I love yours more, been stalking your IG, lol )))


Omg Hahahaha I loooove your bag too babe!!!


----------



## leuleu

boboxu said:


> Ms B30 was my passenger the other day


The contrast stitching makes the bag particularly special. It's VERY beautiful.


----------



## nana9026

My passenger today is my first B30[emoji9][emoji5]


----------



## SandySummer

nana9026 said:


> My passenger today is my first B30[emoji9][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420805



Love how the Twilly looks with Etain!


----------



## LovEmAll

nana9026 said:


> My passenger today is my first B30[emoji9][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420805



Beautiful!


----------



## mcpro

.  




My passenger today.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Txoceangirl

A SoCal staple.... Birkin + Trader Joe's


----------



## nana9026

SandySummer said:


> Love how the Twilly looks with Etain!



Thanks! I love the effect too!


----------



## Gina123

Sorry, multiple post today. [emoji16]



My workhorse B30.


----------



## sfc_rp

My blue atoll lindy26 on passenger seat and also my first post!


----------



## Gina123

Casual Friday. [emoji12]


----------



## Pursebop

*When both your passengers are irresistible ** Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & ROCKY 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## Notorious Pink

******** said:


> *When both your passengers are irresistible ** Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & ROCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425920
> *



Aww....such a cutie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sfc_rp said:


> My blue atoll lindy26 on passenger seat and also my first post!



Beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Welcome!


----------



## adguru

******** said:


> *When both your passengers are irresistible ** Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & ROCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425920
> *


Best looking passenger ever! And the bag is pretty nice, too


----------



## mcpro

My grigri's first ride !!


----------



## juzluvpink

My B30 riding w me with a friend today



On a gloomy day, some "sunshine" is nice.


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *When both your passengers are irresistible ** Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & ROCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425920
> *



Aww, sweet puppy eyes. [emoji190]


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

My new baby bleu saint cyr b25 was my passenger the other day Got her new twillies but didn't match it as a pair this time


----------



## Hat Trick

Graphite 35 B with Tyger Tyger shawl… it was a lovely day but a long wait at the traffic lights.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Diabolicgoddess said:


> My new baby bleu saint cyr b25 was my passenger the other day Got her new twillies but didn't match it as a pair this time


Wow st cyr looks fab in swift! That's swift right!? Do u have a filter on this pic? I'm totally drooling


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juzluvpink said:


> My B30 riding w me with a friend today
> View attachment 3429292
> 
> 
> On a gloomy day, some "sunshine" is nice.


Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hat Trick said:


> Graphite 35 B with Tyger Tyger shawl… it was a lovely day but a long wait at the traffic lights.
> 
> View attachment 3431813


rawr meow


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3426014
> 
> 
> 
> My grigri's first ride !!


Mmmmm yes with the RI rodeo... love love love!


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow st cyr looks fab in swift! That's swift right!? Do u have a filter on this pic? I'm totally drooling


It is in swift and there's no filter. Took this picture in sunny noon daylight ❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Diabolicgoddess said:


> It is in swift and there's no filter. Took this picture in sunny noon daylight ❤️


*LUCKY LADY!!!! Love it!!!!*


----------



## chitzabelle

A black on black kind of day. [emoji847]


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Israeli_Flava said:


> *LUCKY LADY!!!! Love it!!!!*


Thank you so much! It's actually just my second B ❤️❤️❤️ Im drooling on your collection on ig!


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Hat Trick said:


> Graphite 35 B with Tyger Tyger shawl… it was a lovely day but a long wait at the traffic lights.
> 
> View attachment 3431813


Love graphite! Such a versatile color! ❤️


----------



## birkin10600

My pretty passenger today! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

birkin10600 said:


> My pretty passenger today! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Gorgeous


----------



## birkin10600

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## nana9026

She's really pretty! [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hermesBB

A hint of Blue on the road~~~


----------



## jpezmom

WHOA - that is one stunning C!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Hat Trick

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


 That is beautiful! Thank you for the lovely photo!


----------



## PJW5813

Just back from the grocers


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


Wow! Takes my breath away.


----------



## hermesBB

jpezmom said:


> WHOA - that is one stunning C!  Beautiful!!





Diabolicgoddess said:


> Such a beauty!!!





Hat Trick said:


> That is beautiful! Thank you for the lovely photo!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! Takes my breath away.



Thank you, jpezmom, Diabolicgoddess, Hat Trick, NikkisABagGirl!


----------



## birkin10600

nana9026 said:


> She's really pretty! [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you hun!


----------



## birkin10600

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


Wow! Such a beautiful Constance!


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848



Wow. So beautiful! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## hermesBB

Love_Couture said:


> Wow. So beautiful! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you Love_Couture! 



birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Such a beautiful Constance!



Thank you birkin10600!


----------



## snarfy

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


This is stunning!


----------



## honhon

A quick outing


----------



## Bag Madam

My 1996 black chèvre out for a very rare stroll. I didn't have much in it obviously!


----------



## scndlslv

honhon said:


> View attachment 3437823
> 
> A quick outing


----------



## Notorious Pink

Saturday afternoon wedding...had to meet DH there, but I had good company:


----------



## ltxmm

nana9026 said:


> My passenger today is my first B30[emoji9][emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420805



I'm starting to like etoupe with gold hardware more than my Gris t with gold hardware  you have such a beautiful bag


----------



## ltxmm

Baby bijou with her favourite Hermes Avalon blanket and sidekick Hermes choco Birkin


----------



## Bella2015

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445666
> 
> 
> Baby bijou with her favourite Hermes Avalon blanket and sidekick Hermes choco Birkin



I think baby bijou is definitely the star of this pic with the Birkin coming in at a distant second place.


----------



## ltxmm

Bella2015 said:


> I think baby bijou is definitely the star of this pic with the Birkin coming in at a distant second place.



Aw haha she will be very pleased to know that! Thank you love


----------



## hermesBB

Redhead out and about


----------



## Hermes Only

Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert


----------



## scndlslv

Hermes Only said:


> Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert


I adore your SO!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445666
> 
> 
> Baby bijou with her favourite Hermes Avalon blanket and sidekick Hermes choco Birkin


Your baby is just too cute !! and very photogenic as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445666
> 
> 
> Baby bijou with her favourite Hermes Avalon blanket and sidekick Hermes choco Birkin


Can we see more of baby bijou ?  she is just too cute.


----------



## Rouge H

Such a lovely combo, love it...and your smile tells all...


Hermes Only said:


> Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert


----------



## ltxmm

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can we see more of baby bijou ?  she is just too cute.



Haha! I would but do not want to make this thread go off topic but I will start a forum one of these days >__<"


----------



## Pessie

Hermes Only said:


> Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert


Your colour choices were inspired, it looks amazing!


----------



## Hermes Only

scndlslv said:


> I adore your SO!!!


 Thank You Love ​


Rouge H said:


> Such a lovely combo, love it...and your smile tells all...


 I love my baby.. Thanks for the compliments



Pessie said:


> Your colour choices were inspired, it looks amazing!


 thank you my dear..


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hermes Only said:


> Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert


Looking great Mr Flame! Oh and your driver too!


----------



## Hermes Only

Tall1Grl said:


> Looking great Mr Flame! Oh and your driver too!


 hugs..,thanks luv


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ltxmm said:


> I'm starting to like etoupe with gold hardware more than my Gris t with gold hardware  you have such a beautiful bag


Plz don't be insane. Gris T GHW is my dream neutral.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesBB said:


> A hint of Blue on the road~~~
> View attachment 3433848


all hail the freakin queen C!!!!


----------



## snarfy

Hung out with blue indigo baby b on my day off.  Had to take off the scarf because it got too warm in the afternoon!


----------



## hermesBB

snarfy said:


> View attachment 3447616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hung out with blue indigo baby b on my day off.  Had to take off the scarf because it got too warm in the afternoon!



The contour B is stunning with your scarf! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> all hail the freakin queen C!!!!



You are cracking me up Israeli_Flava! [emoji23]




Hermes Only said:


> Riding Cars With Mr.Flame.. His First Big Ride.. My SO B40 Bicolor in Feu/Colvert



Awesome SO! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I never thought Feu would look this good with Colvert!!! Your taste is always so impressive, Hermes Only!


----------



## hermesBB

Another red head riding under the sun


----------



## snarfy

hermesBB said:


> Another red head riding under the sun


What a pretty red head


----------



## Hermes Only

hermesBB said:


> Awesome SO! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I never thought Feu would look this good with Colvert!!! Your taste is always so impressive, Hermes Only!


Thank you so much HBB, much appreciated. 



hermesBB said:


> Another red head riding under the sun


 wow.. I love the perfect pop of red


----------



## Coolz

My passenger for past few weeks [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesBB said:


> Another red head riding under the sun


*OMG careful!!! you're so flaming HAWT you might have a blow out...*


----------



## hermesBB

snarfy said:


> What a pretty red head



Thank you for your kind words snarfy! 



Hermes Only said:


> Thank you so much HBB, much appreciated.
> 
> wow.. I love the perfect pop of red



Many Thanks Hermes Only! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *OMG careful!!! you're so flaming HAWT you might have a blow out...*



You always make me laugh so hard dear!  Thanks! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

The third little red head sister said "mommy, mommy, it's my turn now. I wanna go out and play"


----------



## surfchick

******** said:


> *When both your passengers are irresistible *[emoji2]* Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & ROCKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425920
> *


I want Rocky! So cute!!!! Oh yeah the Kelly is pretty spectacular too.[emoji7]


----------



## hmcoffey

I am a new Birkin Obsessor and have spent my life married to Chanel. I don't know if I can ever go back. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Blue Jean and Kelly wallet taking a cruise with a Twilly and bag charm.


----------



## Love_Couture

hmcoffey said:


> I am a new Birkin Obsessor and have spent my life married to Chanel. I don't know if I can ever go back. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Blue Jean and Kelly wallet taking a cruise with a Twilly and bag charm.


Beautiful collection.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## ChaneLisette

hmcoffey said:


> View attachment 3450219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a new Birkin Obsessor and have spent my life married to Chanel. I don't know if I can ever go back. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Blue Jean and Kelly wallet taking a cruise with a Twilly and bag charm.


Beautiful! I really like your twillys too.


----------



## Serva1

Today I'm riding in the passenger seat with my mini halzan in barenia [emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Serva1 said:


> Today I'm riding in the passenger seat with my mini halzan in barenia [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3450968



That Barenia is so yummy! Allow me to drool!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Have u treated it with anything yet?


----------



## Serva1

hermesBB said:


> That Barenia is so yummy! Allow me to drool!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Have u treated it with anything yet?



No treatment, hoping my H craftsman will be available for consultation next time when I'm shopping at H. I really like this bag and the feeling of barenia. Thank you for your kind words Hermes BB. You have a stunning collection [emoji173]️


----------



## Love_Couture

Serva1 said:


> Today I'm riding in the passenger seat with my mini halzan in barenia [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3450968



Beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing. Have a wonderful weekend. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3451322


Ran errands, had lunch at the mall and ice cream by the lake with my B30 in Noir today.  Sorry I still have the plastic on the hardware I just can't bring myself to remove it. [emoji851][emoji87][emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Serva1 said:


> No treatment, hoping my H craftsman will be available for consultation next time when I'm shopping at H. I really like this bag and the feeling of barenia. Thank you for your kind words Hermes BB. You have a stunning collection [emoji173]️



It will age beautifully no doubt. Lucky u!
Thank you for ur compliments. I am hunting for Barenia too.


----------



## ceci

Occasionally I do get to ride on the passenger seat too! Here with my oldie picked out by DH years ago


----------



## AnushkaD

Sorry posted on wrong thread


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gully's maiden voyage!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3451322
> 
> 
> Ran errands, had lunch at the mall and ice cream by the lake with my B30 in Noir today.  Sorry I still have the plastic on the hardware I just can't bring myself to remove it. [emoji851][emoji87][emoji173]️


Basic black birkin is sooooo not basic!


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3454259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gully's maiden voyage!!


I am so in love with this bag.......................................................one of your best...


----------



## prepster

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3454259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gully's maiden voyage!!



Beautiful.  A striking combination!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3454259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gully's maiden voyage!!


She is so beautiful and gets more and more beautiful every time I see her. So lucky to get this beauty.


----------



## LovEmAll

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3451322
> 
> 
> Ran errands, had lunch at the mall and ice cream by the lake with my B30 in Noir today.  Sorry I still have the plastic on the hardware I just can't bring myself to remove it. [emoji851][emoji87][emoji173]️





ceci said:


> Occasionally I do get to ride on the passenger seat too! Here with my oldie picked out by DH years ago
> 
> View attachment 3453260





Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3454259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gully's maiden voyage!!



Beautiful passengers lovelies!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

Israeli_Flava said:


> Basic black birkin is sooooo not basic!



I just love black.  I can't help it but I need to add some color to my collection.


----------



## Bella2015

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful passengers lovelies!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Ty [emoji257]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3454259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gully's maiden voyage!!


Congrats on getting this beautiful K28 !  Love the other passengers as well


----------



## odette57

My lovely passenger.


----------



## Bella2015

odette57 said:


> My lovely passenger.



I wish I had a passenger like that to ride around with. Absolutely stunning.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Is it Noir in Togo?


----------



## odette57

Bella2015 said:


> I wish I had a passenger like that to ride around with. Absolutely stunning.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Is it Noir in Togo?



Thanks Bella2015! It's actually ebene but hard to capture the real color


----------



## Bella2015

odette57 said:


> Thanks Bella2015! It's actually ebene but hard to capture the real color



It's stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

My passenger today. Rose Confetti B30[emoji175]


----------



## PF2010

birkin10600 said:


> My passenger today. Rose Confetti B30[emoji175]



What a lovely sight, which twilly is that?


----------



## birkin10600

PF2010 said:


> What a lovely sight, which twilly is that?



Thank you! I believe it's called L'Arbre de Vie.


----------



## Nui

My passenger today


----------



## Livia1

Nui said:


> View attachment 3459054
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today


Gorgeous!


----------



## Nui

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Livia1


----------



## m_ichele

My month old prunoir evelyne [emoji173]
️


----------



## calflu




----------



## Dluvch

calflu said:


> View attachment 3460702


Love love love your Goldie!


----------



## honhon

odette57 said:


> My lovely passenger.


wow handsome kelly! what leather is this lovely? and its also a sellier?


----------



## nana9026

calflu said:


> View attachment 3460702



Love your Goldie! 
Twilly twins! Don't you just love those stars and polka dots!!


----------



## odette57

honhon said:


> wow handsome kelly! what leather is this lovely? and its also a sellier?



Thanks honhon!  Yes it's a sellier in Vache Liegee.


----------



## Anchanel79

Simple lunch date


----------



## Keren16

hmcoffey said:


> View attachment 3450219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a new Birkin Obsessor and have spent my life married to Chanel. I don't know if I can ever go back. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Blue Jean and Kelly wallet taking a cruise with a Twilly and bag charm.



Like you, it WAS anything Chanel.  Every time I wear a Chanel bag, it does not feel right & goes back in its box.  I keep thinking maybe my feelings will change.  So far, not.  Your Birkin is beautiful [emoji170][emoji106].   I'm thinking about a black Kelly wallet for multipurpose use. 
Enjoy because everything looks amazing!!![emoji4]


----------



## weibandy

New etoupe Picotin is sublimely serene in the car.  Could hardly take my eyes off the color combination.  It is ok to fall in love with your own bag, right?    Lol!!


----------



## odette57

My passenger today.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

weibandy said:


> New etoupe Picotin is sublimely serene in the car.  Could hardly take my eyes off the color combination.  It is ok to fall in love with your own bag, right?    Lol!!
> 
> View attachment 3463748


Lovely! May I ask size? Thinking GM?


----------



## prepster

odette57 said:


> My passenger today.



Great Lindy!  Is that Orange?


----------



## weibandy

Scarf and Glove said:


> Lovely! May I ask size? Thinking GM?


Thank you! 

It is a 22.  Just got her, my second pico 22.  I find it a handy size.


----------



## weibandy

odette57 said:


> My passenger today.



Beautiful.  A bicolor?  Very pretty.


----------



## odette57

prepster said:


> Great Lindy!  Is that Orange?


thanks!  yes it's orange with moutarde interior. 



weibandy said:


> Beautiful.  A bicolor?  Very pretty.


thank you!  your picotin is soo lovely!  yes, it is a bicolor, orange with moutarde interior.


----------



## Bella2015

My most traveled with passenger [emoji173]️
I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday with your loved ones[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## snarfy

Bolide the workhorse bag is my usual passenger on work days.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

snarfy said:


> View attachment 3465115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide the workhorse bag is my usual passenger on work days.



So lovely and perfect for fall! Can you please tell me the name of the feather charms? Are they current


----------



## snarfy

GAMOGIRL said:


> So lovely and perfect for fall! Can you please tell me the name of the feather charms? Are they current


It's not H charm.  I am not sure if it's ok to provide links here.  MaiTai featured it on her blog a while back.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

snarfy said:


> It's not H charm.  I am not sure if it's ok to provide links here.  MaiTai featured it on her blog a while back.



No worries, I appreciate the lead!


----------



## LovetheLux

Anchanel79 said:


> Simple lunch date


Beautiful.....


----------



## LovetheLux

birkin10600 said:


> My passenger today. Rose Confetti B30[emoji175]


So in love with this color, congratulations!


----------



## snarfy

GAMOGIRL said:


> No worries, I appreciate the lead!


I pm'ed you earlier.


----------



## nana9026

On my way to work, bringing Lindy and horsie along[emoji16]


----------



## Love_Couture

snarfy said:


> View attachment 3465115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide the workhorse bag is my usual passenger on work days.



Love this neutral beauty! [emoji173]️


----------



## prepster

nana9026 said:


> On my way to work, bringing Lindy and horsie along[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466061



Hi, so pretty and cheerful.  What color is this?


----------



## nana9026

prepster said:


> Hi, so pretty and cheerful.  What color is this?



The Lindy is in Capucine swift leather[emoji4]


----------



## prepster

nana9026 said:


> The Lindy is in Capucine swift leather[emoji4]



Thanks!  It is so hard to tell colors in photos.  Yours is fab.


----------



## nana9026

prepster said:


> Thanks!  It is so hard to tell colors in photos.  Yours is fab.



Thanks! Capucine is such a happy colour, which brightens my spirits every time I see it [emoji4]


----------



## mcpro




----------



## hermesBB

My plume out for a ride~~~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3471220


Love the Laduree charm, it always makes me happy. Plus those twillys are amazing ~ you tied them so perfectly! 



hermesBB said:


> My plume out for a ride~~~
> View attachment 3474182


Now that is one gorgeous white plume, *hermesBB*! Great pic!!!


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the Laduree charm, it always makes me happy. Plus those twillys are amazing ~ you tied them so perfectly!
> 
> 
> Now that is one gorgeous white plume, *hermesBB*! Great pic!!!



Thanks V! How are u doing with your arm? Wish u a speedy recovery! [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## adguru

Running errands with my Jyp 28!


----------



## shyla14

A


----------



## purplepoodles

adguru said:


> Running errands with my Jyp 28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477034



Great look adguru! What a great pair!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hermesBB said:


> My plume out for a ride~~~
> View attachment 3474182


Ooh! This is so lovely.


----------



## Rouge H

Out and about with Jypsy


----------



## juzluvpink

Happy mid-week to everyone...

Ms Black with Chanel inspired charm.



In it, newly acquired #7RP insert. Loving it!


----------



## mcpro

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the Laduree charm, it always makes me happy. Plus those twillys are amazing ~ you tied them so perfectly!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Laudereecharm remind me of Paris where she came from, and getting use to tie twillies practice makes it perfect[emoji5]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

juzluvpink said:


> Happy mid-week to everyone...
> 
> Ms Black with Chanel inspired charm.
> View attachment 3478095
> 
> 
> In it, newly acquired #7RP insert. Loving it!


Oh, I love this bag to pieces. I am going to try out 7RP for Kelly.


----------



## adguru

purplepoodles said:


> Great look adguru! What a great pair!


Thanks, purplepoodles! I know the Neverfull goes in and out of favor and someday I'll probably replace it with a Garden Party, but it is so lightweight and convenient


----------



## hermesBB

Riding with my black box Constance with Lizzie Buckle 
With my cute little turtle coin purse from Loro Piana


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Thanks V! How are u doing with your arm? Wish u a speedy recovery! [emoji173]️[emoji257]



*hermesBB*, you are such a sweetie to ask about my arm, not quite back where I should be but will know more on Friday after tests. 

In the meantime I am enjoying all the eye candy pics even though I cannot contribute much, if anything.


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesBB*, you are such a sweetie to ask about my arm, not quite back where I should be but will know more on Friday after tests.
> 
> In the meantime I am enjoying all the eye candy pics even though I cannot contribute much, if anything.



It usually takes a while so don't worry, relax and get better! [emoji8]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Last week with my Tri-Color Toolbox riding passenger.


----------



## juzluvpink

Starting the final quarter with new twilly (La Maison de Carres) for Ms Tosca.

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

juzluvpink said:


> Starting the final quarter with new twilly (La Maison de Carres) for Ms Tosca.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.
> View attachment 3482731


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, so Miss Ghillies is stuffed to the brim and on a plane   it's been a long but very fun day!


----------



## Sienna220

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, so Miss Ghillies is stuffed to the brim and on a plane   it's been a long but very fun day!
> 
> View attachment 3494268


She is ready for a relaxing flight


----------



## juzluvpink

Day 2 of using Ms Bolide31


----------



## LovetheLux

Sienna220 said:


> She is ready for a relaxing flight


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mcpro

My queen B..


----------



## MommyDaze

Vibrato Plume going out for lunch.


----------



## hermesBB

Etoupe Kelly Gold HW with 
Ficelle Gator CDC Gold HW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Etoupe Kelly Gold HW with
> Ficelle Gator CDC Gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501782



Gorgeous pic, *hermesBB*, love both your ficelle gator CDC and your K ~ they are the perfect combination.


----------



## kimber418

Out shopping today with my 35 Rose Shocking Chèvre


----------



## nana9026

kimber418 said:


> Out shopping today with my 35 Rose Shocking Chèvre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502228



Pretty!! Really an eye candy!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Waiting for my car to arrive and bored out of my mind....  an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## tonkamama

My first passenger B30  in my new car .  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Coolz

Didn't take her out for a while[emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

A sunny day at Newport Beach
Bi-color plume 28
with Fendi wave strap


----------



## adguru

Miss Jyspy out for a ride.


----------



## scndlslv

My niece was riding shotgun yesterday so Brigitte had to ride in the back.


----------



## LVoeluv

Baby nuit first ride out with my 3yo's "minaudiere" [emoji7][emoji23][emoji170][emoji173]️️


----------



## San2222

LVoeluv said:


> Baby nuit first ride out with my 3yo's "minaudiere" [emoji7][emoji23][emoji170][emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527509


Such a pretty color? Is this raisin?


----------



## LVoeluv

San2222 said:


> Such a pretty color? Is this raisin?



Thanks! It's blue nuit, I think it has a slight purple undertone in the sunlight [emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## Kelly Star

LVoeluv said:


> Baby nuit first ride out with my 3yo's "minaudiere" [emoji7][emoji23][emoji170][emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527509



Lovely! Is that a rose made using a twilly? How did you tie it to look so perfect?


----------



## LVoeluv

Kelly Star said:


> Lovely! Is that a rose made using a twilly? How did you tie it to look so perfect?



Thanks! I'm no expert on these. Found another tpf member link to the tutorial on how to tie twilly flower and follow suit. I can't seem to find her post now but here's the link to the YouTube tutorial.



HTH! [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

My toundra box 30.  The best company in the car.


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> My first passenger B30  in my new car .  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3505095



Gorgeous bag and gorgeous car!!! [emoji12]


----------



## tonkamama

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous car!!! [emoji12]



Thank you so much dear [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## LadyCupid

hermesBB said:


> A sunny day at Newport Beach
> Bi-color plume 28
> with Fendi wave strap
> View attachment 3509481


The Fendi strap actually looks like it is made for your plume! Goes so well together. 



LVoeluv said:


> Baby nuit first ride out with my 3yo's "minaudiere" [emoji7][emoji23][emoji170][emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527509


Love the twilly rose you have there. Makes the picotin even more special.


----------



## classie

My lovely passenger [emoji4]


----------



## LVoeluv

yodaling1 said:


> Love the twilly rose you have there. Makes the picotin even more special.



Thanks! [emoji7] picotins are indeed addictive. I'm so tempted to get another color in size 22 too. [emoji51]


----------



## adguru

LVoeluv said:


> Baby nuit first ride out with my 3yo's "minaudiere" [emoji7][emoji23][emoji170][emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527509


Your twilly rose is so pretty!


----------



## LVoeluv

adguru said:


> Your twilly rose is so pretty!



Thank you! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## KittyKat65

Ms HAC 32 blending into her black leather environment


----------



## Serva1

KittyKat65 said:


> Ms HAC 32 blending into her black leather environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536406



Love how this bag has aged, super gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## purplepoodles

Winter beater Caravanne w/ RJ evie strap out for the winter.


----------



## Yatan

scndlslv said:


> My niece was riding shotgun yesterday so Brigitte had to ride in the back.



Love the colour of your B! What colour and leather is this if I may ask?


----------



## scndlslv

Yatan said:


> Love the colour of your B! What colour and leather is this if I may ask?


Thanks it's Raisin in Togo.


----------



## scndlslv

Here's my newest baby Blue Nuit cruising on a cloudy day.


----------



## Icyss

Ms. B cruising with me today


----------



## Nui

My GP on her maiden trip to go to work with me


----------



## Ethengdurst

Little Ms. Cuivre galloping to pick up my son from school this afternoon.


----------



## mcpro

Doing   errands


----------



## Ethengdurst

mcpro said:


> Doing   errands
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547660


Gorgeous! Twins on the twillies, love the rodeo!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Off to work!


----------



## mcpro

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 3547771
> 
> Off to work!



Love your white [emoji7][emoji7]so crisp!!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

mcpro said:


> Love your white [emoji7][emoji7]so crisp!!!



It is bleu pale[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkin10600 said:


> My passenger today. Rose Confetti B30[emoji175]


Faints!!!! Omg! !


----------



## Hermes Only

Mr. Rubis B40 came along for a ride with me last week.


----------



## scndlslv

Hermes Only said:


> Mr. Rubis B40 came along for a ride with me last week.


Simply fabulous dear!


----------



## lovemybags54




----------



## prepster

Hermes Only said:


> Mr. Rubis B40 came along for a ride with me last week.



Love Rubis!


----------



## Slickcanary

Off to carpool...


----------



## Kkho

Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.



This is soooooo beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.


Breathless !!! too beautiful.


----------



## tabbi001

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.


You have to take her out more! She's so pretty


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.


Ooh lala love this grand vip visitor


----------



## SandySummer

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.



Beautiful passenger!


----------



## amozo

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.



Tdf! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] drool


----------



## shoppermomof4

Xmas day shopping fun!


----------



## odette57

My passenger today going to work


----------



## ANN-11

To the mall


----------



## scottsdale92

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3552373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the mall



Beautiful bag, and perforated seat! [emoji7]


----------



## ANN-11

scottsdale92 said:


> Beautiful bag, and perforated seat! [emoji7]


Thanks scottsdale92


----------



## LovetheLux

odette57 said:


> My passenger today going to work


Love this color!


----------



## LovetheLux

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549403
> 
> 
> Haven't brought out miss Bordeaux out to play for a while! Thanks for letting me share. Off to work now.


Elegant.....stunning.....


----------



## stacey_1805

Matched my car to the colour of my egee clutch today. It was a fun day out!


----------



## tramcaro

Running errand today!


----------



## Keren16

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3553709
> 
> 
> Matched my car to the colour of my egee clutch today. It was a fun day out!



Love your Egee[emoji173]
I was offered one.  Gone to someone else in a flash[emoji298]️
Wish I had been more decisive [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

tramcaro said:


> Running errand today!



Beautiful companion [emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

Time to start the day, off we go!!


----------



## wrapitup

Check out this B riding to my right.  Happy New Year to you and may your 2017 be blessed.


----------



## dukesage

My new love out with me for some shopping[emoji173]


----------



## KittyKat65

Icyss said:


> Ms. B cruising with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540725


I have this same adorable Laduree charm from Paris!  I need to hang it from my B.


----------



## Nui

Time to work!! (Yes, i work on Sat too!)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi dolls!!!! I've been playing favorites with this lil beauty...


----------



## nana9026

on my way to work on Friday[emoji4]


----------



## amozo

Me BE baby, plain Jane and perfect. [emoji170]


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## wannaprada




----------



## Monique1004




----------



## ehy12

Monique1004 said:


> View attachment 3570030


Beautiful lindy!! May i ask what color is this??? I am ibsessed with H blues lately...

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Monique1004

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful lindy!! May i ask what color is this??? I am ibsessed with H blues lately...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



It's Agate blue. It's very nice blue, not too bright & not too dark.


----------



## ehy12

Monique1004 said:


> It's Agate blue. It's very nice blue, not too bright & not too dark.
> View attachment 3570434


I love it! Beautiful blue!!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## krawford

Haven't carried this beauty in a while. I ❤️ Hermes Gold


----------



## Blingaddict

Baby Evlyne in rouge casque riding pretty[emoji173]️


----------



## m00dyf

Taking a ride with my grizzly bear [emoji7]


----------



## SpecialK12

ehy12 said:


> I love it! Beautiful blue!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Love it too! Here's my Bleu agate b30


----------



## luckylove

m00dyf said:


> View attachment 3575948
> 
> Taking a ride with my grizzly bear [emoji7]



Grizzly bear is beautiful!!


----------



## luckylove

SpecialK12 said:


> Love it too! Here's my Bleu agate b30
> View attachment 3576263



So pretty! She looks almost blue electric in this photo!


----------



## LovetheLux

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3568609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my way to work on Friday[emoji4]


Such a beauty!


----------



## DizzyFairy

During my 10hr drive to Melbourne, passenger side, on the floor.


----------



## mcpro

First day out


----------



## Kkho

Haven't brought my birdie out for a while.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Throw back to a random Thursday....


----------



## suziez

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3591803
> 
> Haven't brought my birdie out for a while.


I have never seen such perfection.  I'm obsessed with this.....


----------



## prepster

xiaoxiao said:


> Throw back to a random Thursday....
> 
> View attachment 3591805



So pretty!!! Love the hat.  I bet you look cute.


----------



## hclubfan

I LOVE looking at all these beautiful photos, but it also makes me wonder why police think it's our cell phones that are our only distractions while driving!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3581697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581698
> 
> 
> 
> First day out


Never thought of hanging my rodeo on the Evelyne like yours.  Great idea !!


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Never thought of hanging my rodeo on the Evelyne like yours.  Great idea !!



Thanks chkpfbeliever actually the SA in FSH told me about it when she saw my rodeo ... [emoji4] why not [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mcpro

Errands day today


----------



## Melbee

Such beautiful pics and bags!  Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## StaceyLyn

I love this thread! For years, I've sent my SA pics of my H bags riding shotgun.  Always fun to find others who enjoy photographing their "Babies."  Here's one of my favorite Lindy's.  I'm new at this so crossing my fingers the pic posts...View media item 1830


----------



## Melbee

xiaoxiao said:


> Throw back to a random Thursday....
> 
> View attachment 3591805


Perfection!


----------



## christymarie340

Ms Kelly had her first day at work with me today[emoji4]


----------



## Icyss

Ms. K is sitting pretty[emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hclubfan said:


> I LOVE looking at all these beautiful photos, but it also makes me wonder why police think it's our cell phones that are our only distractions while driving!!


----------



## suziez

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3591803
> 
> Haven't brought my birdie out for a while.


What color is this beauty?


----------



## Kkho

suziez said:


> What color is this beauty?



Suziez, it's bleu iris.


----------



## suziez

Kkho said:


> Suziez, it's bleu iris.


I am so in love with your bag I keep coming back to look at it.  It makes me smile so.  I am going to have to have a talk with my sa!  Please keep posting pictures.....


----------



## Melbee

Icyss said:


> Ms. K is sitting pretty[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593547


So very pretty!


----------



## Kkho

suziez said:


> I am so in love with your bag I keep coming back to look at it.  It makes me smile so.  I am going to have to have a talk with my sa!  Please keep posting pictures.....



Thank you suziez. Do have a chat with your SA. Had a chat with my SA 2 weeks ago about the color swatches and for ostrich, bleu iris is still available for SS2017.


----------



## Oryx816

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3591803
> 
> Haven't brought my birdie out for a while.



Just catching up on this thread....what a beauty!  This is a perfect color for a birdie, kkho!  Enjoy it in good health--lovely! [emoji253]


----------



## nana9026

Bringing Miss K out on a sunny day for tea with girlfriends! [emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ms Gully makes an appearance on a bright sunshiny day!


----------



## rainypop

DizzyFairy said:


> During my 10hr drive to Melbourne, passenger side, on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 3581016



Gorgeous color. May I ask what color/leather this is?


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ms Gully makes an appearance on a bright sunshiny day!



Just bewitching...the color is mesmerizing...so simple, and yet hard to fully articulate because of how it changes in different light...  once again, you prove you are the queen of color, that stunning combinations and beauty just emerge from you because that's who you are, not because you have tried to do anything at all.  Brava, my dear, dear IF!!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

rainypop said:


> Gorgeous color. May I ask what color/leather this is?


Thanks rainypop 

The Kelly is a vintage bag.  Rouge in box leather.  One of my fave color combos


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ms Gully makes an appearance on a bright sunshiny day!


I am still so gaga over the twilly with gm.  I have got to get that for my bag.....love, love, love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Just bewitching...the color is mesmerizing...so simple, and yet hard to fully articulate because of how it changes in different light...  once again, you prove you are the queen of color, that stunning combinations and beauty just emerge from you because that's who you are, not because you have tried to do anything at all.  Brava, my dear, dear IF!!!!


Oh my darling Hermezzy so happy to read your poetry-like posts on the boards again!!! I'm blushing!
U have been missed!!! I hope you are well dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

suziez said:


> I am still so gaga over the twilly with gm.  I have got to get that for my bag.....love, love, love it


Yes darling you must! It is just perfect!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Going to work with my lovely GP[emoji1].


----------



## Melbee

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3604382
> 
> Going to work with my lovely GP[emoji1].


Beautiful passenger!!


----------



## Hermezzy

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3604382
> 
> Going to work with my lovely GP[emoji1].


This is very special...I have a soft spot for the all-leather GPs...and this color is gorgeous.  I love how you have accessorized w/the twillies and charm- a perfect contrasting color choice!  Of all the H bags I've owned the one I always got the most compliments on was my 36cm all leather GP!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Hermezzy said:


> This is very special...I have a soft spot for the all-leather GPs...and this color is gorgeous.  I love how you have accessorized w/the twillies and charm- a perfect contrasting color choice!  Of all the H bags I've owned the one I always got the most compliments on was my 36cm all leather GP!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes Only

Riding cars with Mr. Etoupe B40. Have a Great Valentines week


----------



## Melbee

Hermes Only said:


> Riding cars with Mr. Etoupe B40. Have a Great Valentines week


Great pic!


----------



## Hermes Only

Melbee said:


> Great pic!


Thanks Luv


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Out running errands with my mum yesterday, Rose Dragee Plume Elan pictured with my mum's Bougainvillea fringed shoulder Kelly [emoji4]


----------



## Elaria

Can't get over this combo. Queue JT "I got that sunshine in my pocket..." H really makes my heart sing. Bleu electrique & rose jaipur are my fave H pop colors. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Elaria said:


> View attachment 3611565
> 
> Can't get over this combo. Queue JT "I got that sunshine in my pocket..." H really makes my heart sing. Bleu electrique & rose jaipur are my fave H pop colors. Thanks for letting me share.



Ahhhhh.....love both!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Elaria said:


> View attachment 3611565
> 
> Can't get over this combo. Queue JT "I got that sunshine in my pocket..." H really makes my heart sing. Bleu electrique & rose jaipur are my fave H pop colors. Thanks for letting me share.


Unbelievably beautiful...like a dream come to life.  I can't stop staring...


----------



## nana9026

sleek look of B30 noir , on the way for conference.


----------



## CookyMonster

Sorry bit blurry pic - taken while driving..


----------



## xiaoxiao

CookyMonster said:


> Sorry bit blurry pic - taken while driving..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613751



Omg barenia and toile! So pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

CookyMonster said:


> Sorry bit blurry pic - taken while driving..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613751


Wow!  That is one beautiful B!


----------



## PJW5813

CookyMonster said:


> Sorry bit blurry pic - taken while driving..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613751



Inspired use of Hermes ribbon.
Clever.


----------



## CookyMonster

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg barenia and toile! So pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Quintessentially Hermes combo [emoji4]
Thanks xiaoxiao!


----------



## CookyMonster

Melbee said:


> Wow!  That is one beautiful B!



Many thanks Melbee! [emoji847]


----------



## CookyMonster

PJW5813 said:


> Inspired use of Hermes ribbon.
> Clever.



I'm a dude, wrapping with twillies is too girly for me to handle & my SAs think so too [emoji5]
The handles have darken & I still need to wrap it somehow, so ribbons are the way to go [emoji51]
Thanks a lot PJW5813!


----------



## lovemybags54

at the car wash


----------



## Somogyi03

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3615400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the car wash


What color is your Birkin? I love this color


----------



## Melbee

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3615400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the car wash


Gorgeous B. I, too, would love to know the color...


----------



## CookyMonster

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3615400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the car wash



Rose dragee?


----------



## lovemybags54

CookyMonster said:


> Rose dragee?



Glycine


----------



## violalinn

Lovely sunny day!


----------



## Hermezzy

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3615400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the car wash


OH wow.....that is phenomenal.  Just absolutely phenomenal.  One of the most gorgeous B's, + twillies, I've ever seen...(swooning)


----------



## tonkamama

My two paddock charms looking good hanging on my B30 Trench Togo.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Errands with my K28 and rodeo.


----------



## PursePassionLV

tonkamama said:


> My two paddock charms looking good hanging on my B30 Trench Togo.  Thanks for letting me share.



I love this color! I'm dying to get a B30 in trench. [emoji4] yours is stunning.


----------



## tonkamama

PursePassionLV said:


> I love this color! I'm dying to get a B30 in trench. [emoji4] yours is stunning.


Thank you dear and those that liked the photo ...

PursePassionLV ~ Hope you get your dream bag soon


----------



## Kkho

Miss bamboo is coming along to work with me today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Oryx816

Kkho said:


> Miss bamboo is coming along to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618820
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



So fresh and vibrant!  [emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

Kkho said:


> Miss bamboo is coming along to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618820
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Jaw-droppingly beautiful ...and the twillies are just perfect!  Wonderful!


----------



## Melbee

Kkho said:


> Miss bamboo is coming along to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618820
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Wow!  This B is absolutely fabulous!  Off to update my wishlist...


----------



## Rouge H

Casual day with casual Kelly❤


----------



## Kkho

Miss B25 rose lipstick been out and about with me this week.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3634195
> 
> 
> Miss B25 rose lipstick been out and about with me this week.


gasp. love her!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Miss bamboo is coming along to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618820
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


another beauty. green with envy dear! your B's a sooooo gawwwwwjuss!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3622515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual day with casual Kelly❤


Black is always a good choice =)


----------



## MommyDaze

Taking Vicki out to lunch


----------



## Kkho

Israeli_Flava said:


> gasp. love her!



Thank you my dear. She is probably my least used B becoz I prefer size 30.


----------



## anpanmanlover

Going shopping on a rainy day here in Seattle. It is pouring hard!! Luckily I have a protective bag just in case I need it.


----------



## mcpro

Miss Kelly is ready for spring!


----------



## Nui

Picotin pm Etain with rodeo charm on the way to office with me


----------



## snowbuns

Gina123 said:


> Sorry, multiple post today. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3423263
> 
> 
> My workhorse B30.



Very late reply, but is that a Goyard gun case?


----------



## PursePassionLV

Brought this baby out to show her some love today. I've been using my B&Ks more lately. I just got her a cute new Fendi strap that is the perfect length. What better bag to use to take my kids to their riding lessons?! Esp with my rodeo charm.


----------



## Rouge H

Trim II off to the grocery store.


----------



## mcpro

We're in the passenger's seat [emoji4]


----------



## PJW5813

snowbuns said:


> Very late reply, but is that a Goyard gun case?



I believes it's Faure le Page


----------



## meridian

Back from the mall with Miss Rouge H


----------



## dgie

K28 gold sellier sitting in traffic


----------



## Melbee

Orange poppy B35 sitting pretty


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## Nanami_S.

High 70F, sunny and breeze. [emoji940] What a beautiful day to visit my favorite boutique with B25 Rose Azalee!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Nanami_S. said:


> High 70F, sunny and breeze. [emoji940] What a beautiful day to visit my favorite boutique with B25 Rose Azalee!
> View attachment 3653716



[emoji33][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji177][emoji177]LOVE RA!! Thank you for sharing the sunshine with us! It's pouring here today so it was a nice change.


----------



## Kkho

Miss rouge vif k28 out on her maiden voyage with me today! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3655804
> 
> Miss rouge vif k28 out on her maiden voyage with me today! Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful ostrich kelly!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Over the weekend with K28. She's a great co-pilot! ☺️


----------



## ehy12

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3655804
> 
> Miss rouge vif k28 out on her maiden voyage with me today! Thanks for letting me share.


This is sooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## tabbi001

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3655804
> 
> Miss rouge vif k28 out on her maiden voyage with me today! Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JolieS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3655804
> 
> Miss rouge vif k28 out on her maiden voyage with me today! Thanks for letting me share.


Miss rouge vif has freckles - she is adorable!


----------



## liz_

elleestbelle said:


> Over the weekend with K28. She's a great co-pilot! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655815



Gorgeous [emoji7] Also, twinning this is my favorite bag!


----------



## dagnypup

Pulled out my BJ B30 for the spring yesterday and took a "Carfie"...


----------



## amaretti

Morning coffee with Miss Lindy


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Out and about with miss P!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> High 70F, sunny and breeze. [emoji940] What a beautiful day to visit my favorite boutique with B25 Rose Azalee!
> View attachment 3653716


*Uhhhhm... how did I miss this bag!????? Lovely dear!! The twillies really pop too !!!!*


----------



## Nanami_S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Uhhhhm... how did I miss this bag!????? Lovely dear!! The twillies really pop too !!!!*



Thank you! I love this Twilly so much. It has two tones, and it goes with many colors. 




Here is the black tone with Chartreuse JPG.


----------



## oohshinythings

Cross-posted since she's my latest purchase, but here's Miss GP36 (noir epsom) in all her minimalist vibe today


----------



## Hermezzy

PursePassionLV said:


> Brought this baby out to show her some love today. I've been using my B&Ks more lately. I just got her a cute new Fendi strap that is the perfect length. What better bag to use to take my kids to their riding lessons?! Esp with my rodeo charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645810


Gorgeous...LOVE the fendi strap!


----------



## Rouge H

Day trip with Ms. 32


----------



## Notorious Pink

First trip out!


----------



## jenayb

[emoji177][emoji295]️[emoji253]


----------



## jenayb

BBC said:


> First trip out!
> 
> View attachment 3665971



How gorgeous!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> How gorgeous!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Yours too!!!! FAAAABULOUS taste! [emoji8]


----------



## KittieKelly

I was in the passengers seat, so baby had to ride in the back


----------



## honhon

KittieKelly said:


> I was in the passengers seat, so baby had to ride in the back
> View attachment 3666846


is this menthe?


----------



## KittieKelly

honhon said:


> is this menthe?



Yes


----------



## Hermezzy

KittieKelly said:


> I was in the passengers seat, so baby had to ride in the back
> View attachment 3666846


Exquisite.  I love the ivory interior of the car as contrast.  My car has a similarly-colored interior and just love how it adds to the atmosphere, light, and ethos of the cabin...


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite.  I love the ivory interior of the car as contrast.  My car has a similarly-colored interior and just love how it adds to the atmosphere, light, and ethos of the cabin...


Thank you so much 
It was the interior that sold me on that car


----------



## anpanmanlover

BBC said:


> First trip out!
> 
> View attachment 3665971


so beautiful color. love it with the twiillies.


----------



## honhon

Glowing pink!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> View attachment 3666958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing pink!!



Twins! [emoji177][emoji133][emoji304][emoji882]


----------



## sydgirl

KittieKelly said:


> I was in the passengers seat, so baby had to ride in the back [emoji3]
> View attachment 3666846


Omg menthe! Love! On my wishlist [emoji7] Beautiful b!


----------



## honhon

BBC said:


> Twins! [emoji177][emoji133][emoji304][emoji882]


yes!!! its the colour so beautiful?  its neon! it glows!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Birkin and Kelly 25 riding in the back seat with us.


----------



## KittieKelly

sydgirl said:


> Omg menthe! Love! On my wishlist [emoji7] Beautiful b!


Thank you 
It is a beautiful color, so bright and fun! It is the one I carry the most


----------



## Hermezzy

aishaaa89 said:


> Birkin and Kelly 25 riding in the back seat with us.


Love this... beautiful backseat travel companions!


----------



## Hermezzy

I just adore this thread.  I finally have my own contribution to add.  

Ladies, I've been just stunned with how much I love my new Alfred bag.  I honestly didn't think I would fall in love with it like I have, but it is so perfect for so many unexpected reasons.  Here he is, from a different angle (but still in the passenger seat) of my car.  I decided not to do him up all pretty and show him off as he is used...with headphones, bag charms, and sunnies hanging off willy-nilly.   He's excited to get on the plane to Paris on Monday!!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Hermezzy said:


> Love this... beautiful backseat travel companions!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

aishaaa89 said:


> Birkin and Kelly 25 riding in the back seat with us.


Two gorgeous bags!!!!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> I just adore this thread.  I finally have my own contribution to add.
> 
> Ladies, I've been just stunned with how much I love my new Alfred bag.  I honestly didn't think I would fall in love with it like I have, but it is so perfect for so many unexpected reasons.  Here he is, from a different angle (but still in the passenger seat) of my car.  I decided not to do him up all pretty and show him off as he is used...with headphones, bag charms, and sunnies hanging off willy-nilly.   He's excited to get on the plane to Paris on Monday!!
> 
> View attachment 3668883


So casual and chic!!!! Have a great trip to Paris!!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> So casual and chic!!!! Have a great trip to Paris!!!!!


Thank you so much ehy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Riding with Ms Paradise yesterday running errands.  Happy Sunday everyone !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermezzy said:


> Thank you so much ehy!



You are so prepared for this trip. Do report live from the Paris.  Good luck !!


----------



## Hautedistrict

ehy12 said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!!!!!!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## anpanmanlover

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> I just adore this thread.  I finally have my own contribution to add.
> 
> Ladies, I've been just stunned with how much I love my new Alfred bag.  I honestly didn't think I would fall in love with it like I have, but it is so perfect for so many unexpected reasons.  Here he is, from a different angle (but still in the passenger seat) of my car.  I decided not to do him up all pretty and show him off as he is used...with headphones, bag charms, and sunnies hanging off willy-nilly.   He's excited to get on the plane to Paris on Monday!!
> 
> View attachment 3668883


Well well well aren't we fancy!!!??? Such a stunning pic dear! Your car interior is dreamy and everything looks so perfect!!!! LOVE!


----------



## grapegravity

Taking Miss Evie to grocery shopping~


----------



## Hermezzy

You are an amazing human being...thank you so much for y


Israeli_Flava said:


> Well well well aren't we fancy!!!??? Such a stunning pic dear! Your car interior is dreamy and everything looks so perfect!!!! LOVE!



You are just an amazing friend...thank you so much for your comments my dear dear dear friend!


----------



## nik145

Hermezzy said:


> I just adore this thread.  I finally have my own contribution to add.
> 
> Ladies, I've been just stunned with how much I love my new Alfred bag.  I honestly didn't think I would fall in love with it like I have, but it is so perfect for so many unexpected reasons.  Here he is, from a different angle (but still in the passenger seat) of my car.  I decided not to do him up all pretty and show him off as he is used...with headphones, bag charms, and sunnies hanging off willy-nilly.   He's excited to get on the plane to Paris on Monday!!
> 
> View attachment 3668883



Awesome bag!  I was trying to figure out the cool looking white contraption in the picture.  It took me a while to notice that it's a headphone.  DUH!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

k28 trench


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3674229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k28 trench


Ms. Trench is finally out with the proud owner !!  She is gorgeous.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3674229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k28 trench


She is stunning! The gold hardware is perfection on this bag!


----------



## ehy12

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3674229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k28 trench


Super gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chkpfbeliever said:


> Ms. Trench is finally out with the proud owner !!  She is gorgeous.





ehy12 said:


> Super gorgeous!!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> She is stunning! The gold hardware is perfection on this bag!


Thankyou my lovelies[emoji8]


----------



## liz_

Since this is the topic, 
I had a passenger so 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my Birkin was in the middle
I don't know why me putting protection on my HW cause such a uproar and why I get attacked and yes I say attacked cause this is how it feels.


----------



## Anchanel79

Heading out for ice cream


----------



## grapegravity

Running errands...


----------



## cdinh87

Getting ready to hop into the passenger seat (k32 glycine shw)


----------



## Icyss

First day out of this Baby![emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cdinh87 said:


> Getting ready to hop into the passenger seat (k32 glycine shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678434


I love this colour!! Divine[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 


Icyss said:


> First day out of this Baby![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679010


She is beautiful~


Anchanel79 said:


> Heading out for ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676671


Hope you enjoyed the sweets~


grapegravity said:


> Running errands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676954


Light and easy to carry bag for errands~


----------



## PurseOnFleek

the new baby dressed up with a Dior twilly


----------



## Notorious Pink

Quick trip to H, hoping to find a twin for the twilly (we did [emoji28][emoji1360]):


----------



## leuleu

cdinh87 said:


> Getting ready to hop into the passenger seat (k32 glycine shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678434


Where did you find this adorable little dog ?
PS : The bag is cute too


----------



## cdinh87

leuleu said:


> Where did you find this adorable little dog ?
> PS : The bag is cute too


https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince , you can ask him to customize any charm.  I had him customize mine to look like my dog


----------



## leuleu

cdinh87 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince , you can ask him to customize any charm.  I had him customize mine to look like my dog


Thank you SO much for your answer. I like those charms.


----------



## Rouge H

Craving Chocolate today❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sharing the passenger seat with me [emoji177]


----------



## Hermezzy

cdinh87 said:


> Getting ready to hop into the passenger seat (k32 glycine shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678434


I think glycine is one of the most amazing H colors...beautiful bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

Icyss said:


> First day out of this Baby![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679010


So beautiful.....I can't stop staring!! Love it!


----------



## Hermezzy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3679588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new baby dressed up with a Dior twilly


Just ravishingly beautiful....


----------



## grapegravity

Miss K maiden car ride~


----------



## Hermezzy

grapegravity said:


> Miss K maiden car ride~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683172


So radiant and luminous it's like having another light source right next to you !


----------



## grapegravity

Hermezzy said:


> So radiant and luminous it's like having another light source right next to you !



RC sure attracts lots of attention when others see this color.  She was beaming today when the sun came out~


----------



## finer things

Barenia 35 B set to go grocery shopping ...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

finer things said:


> Barenia 35 B set to go grocery shopping ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686021


I'm DROOLING......amazing bag.  Bet it makes grocery shopping more fun


----------



## PurseOnFleek

finer things said:


> Barenia 35 B set to go grocery shopping ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686021


Love the character this bag has!


----------



## Rouge H

We are Jypsie's today. Here, there and everywhere!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Breezy non-stop!*


----------



## MSO13

Ms Swifty out to pick up a shiny new iPad Pro, I love new tech almost as much as a new bag!


----------



## suziez

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Swifty out to pick up a shiny new iPad Pro, I love new tech almost as much as a new bag!
> 
> View attachment 3688398


I never really looked at swift until you posted your picture.  It is really beautiful   -  sigh----add another item to the wish list


----------



## Keren16

liz_ said:


> Since this is the topic,
> I had a passenger so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin was in the middle
> I don't know why me putting protection on my HW cause such a uproar and why I get attacked and yes I say attacked cause this is how it feels.




If this is a B30, I just bought the same bag
So naturally I love it![emoji173]️
I'm thinking of buying protection for my hardware when the plastic comes off


----------



## Nui

Baby B on her maiden trip to work with me.


----------



## Rouge H

Jotting around town...


----------



## mimi 123

Came back from little shopping trip...


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## PIPET83




----------



## Light2018

finer things said:


> Barenia 35 B set to go grocery shopping ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686021



Is this bag older or is that just the way the Barenia leather looks? It's lovely.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Quick trip to H, hoping to find a twin for the twilly (we did [emoji28][emoji1360]):
> 
> View attachment 3679986


((((swooooooon))))
Do you notice any difference in weight btwn the swift and togo in such a small B???? Just curious. I'm getting so spoiled by Baby Breezy hahahah


----------



## Livia1

mimi 123 said:


> Came back from little shopping trip...



Gorgeous Bolide!


----------



## suziez

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3694752


sigh.................................perfection


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 3694477
> 
> Jotting around town...


Congrats on your Toile K !! I love to take mine for a spin in warm dry days too.  It is just so summery.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mimi 123 said:


> Came back from little shopping trip...


how cute is that ?  A bolide hiding your orange boxes so you can sneak home.  I do that sometimes and the SAs wonder why I don't want ribbons and shopping bags.  I want to make it easy to sneak my goodies home !!  
Is the color Iris ?  I'm really missing some of the colors H had a few years ago.


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you, would love to see your toile❤️


chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on your Toile K !! I love to take mine for a spin in warm dry days too.  It is just so summery.


----------



## LVGLITTER

Queen B riding shotgun! Running errands in the loaner[emoji6][emoji5] 81 degrees and perfect in AZ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3694830


----------



## mimi 123

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous Bolide!





chkpfbeliever said:


> how cute is that ?  A bolide hiding your orange boxes so you can sneak home.  I do that sometimes and the SAs wonder why I don't want ribbons and shopping bags.  I want to make it easy to sneak my goodies home !!
> Is the color Iris ?  I'm really missing some of the colors H had a few years ago.



Thank you for the comments! That's what I normally do if I just get a scarf or bracelet. I'll ask my SA no need to pack it. I have so many orange shopping bags at home and feel bad if I just dump them. The bag is ultra violet. My first H bag. Still love it from head to toe!


----------



## finer things

TrinaO67 said:


> Is this bag older or is that just the way the Barenia leather looks? It's lovely.


Hi Trina067 this B is from 2011 and it's been conditioned thanks to DocRide. I don't think anything special has been done to it.  If i get caught in the rain, the water spots just fade away now.  I love the color, too.


----------



## LVGLITTER

LVGLITTER said:


> Queen B riding shotgun! Running errands in the loaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81 degrees and perfect in AZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694830



Not sure what I did wrong when posting photo yesterday, but I will give it another try.


----------



## Light2018

finer things said:


> Hi Trina067 this B is from 2011 and it's been conditioned thanks to DocRide. I don't think anything special has been done to it.  If i get caught in the rain, the water spots just fade away now.  I love the color, too.



It's beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie accompanying me on boring errands to CVS and the dry cleaner


----------



## Notorious Pink

On our way to the last stop of the day (not counting dinner tonight). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> On our way to the last stop of the day (not counting dinner tonight). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3695892


This took my breath away!!!! BBC, she is amazzzzzzing!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> On our way to the last stop of the day (not counting dinner tonight). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3695892


This color is AMAZING, BBC! What is the name? Might need to get a SLG in this


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> This took my breath away!!!! BBC, she is amazzzzzzing!



Thanks so much, sweetie!!!! I looooooove her and am trying to enjoy using her...even when the errands take us to the auto repair shop! [emoji51]
[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



cafecreme15 said:


> This color is AMAZING, BBC! What is the name? Might need to get a SLG in this



Thank you, cafecreme! The color is Rose Azalee - it's a really pretty pink. So thrilled with this!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, sweetie!!!! I looooooove her and am trying to enjoy using her...even when the errands take us to the auto repair shop! [emoji51]
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Oh hunny... u know how I roll... ME and BREEZY on a bus hahahahahahahah
Love her in every way.... this pink is making me gah gah.....


----------



## hclubfan

cafecreme15 said:


> Evie accompanying me on boring errands to CVS and the dry cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695800


Our bags make even the most mundane errands a wee bit more tolerable, don't they?!


----------



## cafecreme15

hclubfan said:


> Our bags make even the most mundane errands a wee bit more tolerable, don't they?!


Indeed they do! Since I only got the bag last week, I still get excited and perk up whenever I have the chance to carry it.


----------



## nana9026

bringing little cutie out on Saturday, happy weekend! [emoji178]


----------



## Nui

On the way back home from office.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Connie says Hi Hiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nui said:


> View attachment 3697397
> 
> 
> On the way back home from office.


Love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3697283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing little cutie out on Saturday, happy weekend! [emoji178]


So sunny colorful & happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttjanice

B25 swift Vermillion with my mom-made twilly[emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PursePassionLV

grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Evie to grocery shopping~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670343



What blue is this?? It's absolute perfection!!


----------



## grapegravity

PursePassionLV said:


> What blue is this?? It's absolute perfection!!


It's Blue Hydra!  IMO one of H best blue~~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ttjanice said:


> View attachment 3698068
> 
> 
> B25 swift Vermillion with my mom-made twilly[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


This is a sight from heaven!!! Twins on he elephant charm!!! Imlooove that little face!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

K28 trench off to the post office


----------



## 30gold

mimi 123 said:


> Came back from little shopping trip...


Yummy! and what's in the box?


----------



## 30gold

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3694754




Delicious!


----------



## ttjanice

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a sight from heaven!!! Twins on he elephant charm!!! Imlooove that little face!



YAY! Love their animal charms, so cute!


----------



## mimi 123

30gold said:


> Yummy! and what's in the box?


Haha... Samourai CW05.  Thanks for the sweet comment!


----------



## liz_




----------



## suziez

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3700043


I'm loving the veins on your b.  fabulous


----------



## grapegravity

Just can't have enough of Rouge Casaque!!


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## Hat Trick

ttjanice said:


> View attachment 3698068
> 
> 
> B25 swift Vermillion with my mom-made twilly[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Love the twilly! Great match and very pretty.
The elephant is very cute too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Just can't have enough of Rouge Casaque!!
> View attachment 3700595


Ohhh my heavens... what a cutie pie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Finally Spring is here and temps are back in the upper 60s in my world.  A great day to bring Ms Blue Glacier out.  Happy Saturday !!


----------



## jenayb

LVGLITTER said:


> View attachment 3695532
> 
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong when posting photo yesterday, but I will give it another try.



How fun! Another AZ H fan! [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally Spring is here and temps are back in the upper 60s in my world.  A great day to bring Ms Blue Glacier out.  Happy Saturday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705216


Absolutely love the color combination, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh my heavens... what a cutie pie!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you~  It's my most used H bag these days because its soooo cute for spring weather (this might change when Miss RA bolide gets here )


----------



## grapegravity

BBC said:


> On our way to the last stop of the day (not counting dinner tonight). [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3695892


Stunning!!!   (Note to self: Need to get something in RA asap!!!)


----------



## suziez

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally Spring is here and temps are back in the upper 60s in my world.  A great day to bring Ms Blue Glacier out.  Happy Saturday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705216


I LOVE this color......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Thank you~  It's my most used H bag these days because its soooo cute for spring weather (this might change when Miss RA bolide gets here )


Ohhhhh I can't wait to see that one!!! I can see how that might change... poor pico hhahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally Spring is here and temps are back in the upper 60s in my world.  A great day to bring Ms Blue Glacier out.  Happy Saturday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705216


Ohhlala everything looks so perfect!!! Just lovely my dear!


----------



## dgie

Waiting in carpool line and brightening up this cloudy day


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally Spring is here and temps are back in the upper 60s in my world.  A great day to bring Ms Blue Glacier out.  Happy Saturday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705216


So beautiful!


----------



## allure244

View attachment 3710016


Rose azalee picotin 18 with watermelon charm


----------



## missD

Casual Saturday!


----------



## MommyDaze

My copilot for the day: RH Plume 32 Dwitch


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MommyDaze said:


> My copilot for the day: RH Plume 32 Dwitch
> View attachment 3712993



Wow! This bag looks sooo special! Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

BBB30 in action today


----------



## DR2014

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3699230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28 trench off to the post office


PurseOnFleek, I always love to see your trench Kelly!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

DR2014 said:


> PurseOnFleek, I always love to see your trench Kelly!!


Thankyou my lovely[emoji173]


----------



## tannfran

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3713449
> 
> BBB30 in action today



Major grail.   Love!!!!!!!


----------



## bibivi1

My recent love, not new but new to me, Etoupe Kelly 35.


----------



## anpanmanlover

ttjanice said:


> View attachment 3698068
> 
> 
> B25 swift Vermillion with my mom-made twilly[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


So beautiful. Love your elephant!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Still rockin my Rose Shockin on this gorgeous Thursday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3713449
> 
> BBB30 in action today


Faints. For real.


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Still rockin my Rose Shockin on this gorgeous Thursday


Missed seeing her.  Thanks for bringing her out....


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bibivi1 said:


> My recent love, not new but new to me, Etoupe Kelly 35.


Congrats she is beautiful cannot go wrong with Etoupe [emoji16]


Israeli_Flava said:


> Still rockin my Rose Shockin on this gorgeous Thursday


And rock it well you do~ love it[emoji813]️


----------



## bibivi1

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3713449
> 
> BBB30 in action today


So beautiful! Hope to be your twin one day!


----------



## grapegravity

Driving DH new toy...


----------



## Orangefanatic

SO Etoupe B30  Loving more everytime I carry!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Orangefanatic said:


> SO Etoupe B30  Loving more everytime I carry!!!!


Beautiful[emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## suziez

Orangefanatic said:


> SO Etoupe B30  Loving more everytime I carry!!!!


love.....


----------



## Hermezzy

dgie said:


> Waiting in carpool line and brightening up this cloudy day


Exquisite....just a phenomenal color combination!


----------



## Orangefanatic

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful[emoji173] [emoji173]





suziez said:


> love.....


Thank you lovelies!!!!


----------



## Nui

My new baby etain fully dressed.


----------



## PursePassionLV

grapegravity said:


> Driving DH new toy...
> View attachment 3720228



Love the photo!! I will caution you that my DH's toy like that one ate my j choo. [emoji35] I was shifting and the clutch in those are the devil and scraped my poor heel to bits. ‍♀️


----------



## grapegravity

PursePassionLV said:


> Love the photo!! I will caution you that my DH's toy like that one ate my j choo. [emoji35] I was shifting and the clutch in those are the devil and scraped my poor heel to bits. ‍♀️


Thanks for the heads up!! I normally wear flats when driving DH toy and change to heels when I reach destination  because the car is too low for me to get in & out in heels. (people gave me weird looks as I pop the front trunk and change shoes)  Btw, this new toy has no clutch, the shifts are right on the wheel


----------



## PursePassionLV

grapegravity said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I normally wear flats when driving DH toy and change to heels when I reach destination  because the car is too low for me to get in & out in heels. (people gave me weird looks as I pop the front trunk and change shoes)  Btw, this new toy has no clutch, the shifts are right on the wheel



You are lucky. My husband searched all over for one that did have a manual transmission since he didn't like just having the shifters on the wheel. He thought it lacked that race car feel without the clutch. [emoji849]. I think they mercifully discontinued the full stick shift in 2015. [emoji1316]

What orange is your lovely B?  It is really cheerful [emoji4]


----------



## grapegravity

PursePassionLV said:


> You are lucky. My husband searched all over for one that did have a manual transmission since he didn't like just having the shifters on the wheel. He thought it lacked that race car feel without the clutch. [emoji849]. I think they mercifully discontinued the full stick shift in 2015. [emoji1316]
> 
> What orange is your lovely B?  It is really cheerful [emoji4]


Thank you!!!  My orange B is orange poppy (which is the same color as DH ride ) 
I have many strangers come up to me asking where to get this "happy cheerful bag" , apparently it brighten others day by seeing it 

And I think you are right, they did discontinued the full stick shift around 2015 (Thank god!)


----------



## boboxu

Taking Ms. Mini Lipstick out


----------



## obsessedwhermes

boboxu said:


> Taking Ms. Mini Lipstick out



This is sooo cute and pretty!! Is this the mini kelly?


----------



## boboxu

obsessedwhermes said:


> This is sooo cute and pretty!! Is this the mini kelly?


Yes dear, it's the mini one, very small but super cute


----------



## CandyCoated

cdinh87 said:


> Getting ready to hop into the passenger seat (k32 glycine shw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678434



Where is that charm from? Love it!


----------



## cdinh87

CandyCoated said:


> Where is that charm from? Love it!


Thank you! Leatherprince via Instagram.  He also has an Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince) page and makes custom charms!


----------



## louloulou89

Unusually hot day in the UK!


----------



## CandyCoated

cdinh87 said:


> Thank you! Leatherprince via Instagram.  He also has an Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince) page and makes custom charms!



Thank you so much[emoji5][emoji1360] love them.


----------



## gazalia

louloulou89 said:


> Unusually hot day in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736331


Wow-what colour is this ?


----------



## louloulou89

gazalia said:


> Wow-what colour is this ?



Blue Paon


----------



## gazalia

louloulou89 said:


> Blue Paon


Was not sure.. looks almost like Lagoon


----------



## liz_

On my way to post office


----------



## Nui

On the way to office


----------



## Orangefanatic

She was lucky to have her own seat for free  safely landed


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Feeling in the pink today


----------



## missD




----------



## PurseOnFleek

cdinh87 said:


> Thank you! Leatherprince via Instagram.  He also has an Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince) page and makes custom charms!


Thanks for sharing! I always forget to look at etsy for handmade things like this


----------



## PurseOnFleek

louloulou89 said:


> Unusually hot day in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736331


Love Bleu Paon!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Orangefanatic said:


> She was lucky to have her own seat for free  safely landed


LOL! Did anyone give you a funny look [emoji86]


----------



## Orangefanatic

PurseOnFleek said:


> LOL! Did anyone give you a funny look [emoji86]


The plane was half empty so no one looked.


----------



## Daisyflower

Casual day


----------



## PursePassionLV

Cruising to work with my lindy on a hot summer morning. [emoji41] she looks lovely snuggled up in my parchment seats.


----------



## CClovesbags

Taking her out the first time ...


----------



## mrskhanat




----------



## shopaholicious

Gold fjord on a sunny day!


----------



## prepster

PursePassionLV said:


> Cruising to work with my lindy on a hot summer morning. [emoji41] she looks lovely snuggled up in my parchment seats.
> 
> View attachment 3745932



So pretty!  Is that a 34 in Glycine?


----------



## PursePassionLV

prepster said:


> So pretty!  Is that a 34 in Glycine?



Yes. LOVE her!!


----------



## Carrierae

Grocery shopping!


----------



## Melbee

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 3756143
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping!


So, so pretty!


----------



## cafecreme15

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 3756143
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping!


These twillys are divine with the trench!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 3756143
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping!



This color is just perfection!! Love how you dressed her up.


----------



## Daisyflower

Back from Sunday brunch


----------



## DreamingPink

Playing with my beloved Lindy while waiting for the kids


----------



## gazalia

Daisyflower said:


> Back from Sunday brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758118


Stunning! Orange Poppy?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Trying something a little different [emoji6]


----------



## Daisyflower

gazalia said:


> Stunning! Orange Poppy?



Geranium [emoji1]


----------



## nana9026

on my way to work with pink horsie today, happy Friday! [emoji173]️


----------



## CClovesbags

Husband is watching the kiddos so I get to go window shopping [emoji12]


----------



## PursePassionLV

More photos of this little gem in the sunshine. [emoji274]


----------



## PursePassionLV

CClovesbags said:


> Husband is watching the kiddos so I get to go window shopping [emoji12]
> View attachment 3764394



I love that you just posted this one!!! It's such a great contrast to my sombrero leather. After seeing her my little gem is vastly different. May need both. [emoji848]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

In the passenger seat on the way to the H store [emoji16]


----------



## ANN-11

Taking my Ghillie out for a road trip.


----------



## Carrierae

Daisyflower said:


> Back from Sunday brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758118



I just bought this Twilly color....we are Twilly Twins!


----------



## MSO13

despite a crazy heatwave I'm enjoying my black bags this summer. B30 Swift with Valextra cat charm


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Went to work with me today.


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## ehy12

chkpfbeliever said:


> Went to work with me today.
> View attachment 3768934


Love love the color!!!


----------



## Stansy




----------



## Emerson

An oldie... she is more than 5 years old now!  I have always liked more structured bags and with the clemence leather becoming so soft, a maitai insert has really helped me to like the Victoria again, as she has been in the closet for a little while


----------



## Shrinkkbo

She decided the dashboard was a better place to be on !


----------



## gazalia

Taking her out for a short trip to Hermes..


----------



## Nui

Baby b25 etain going to office with me[emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

Out for shopping!


----------



## anpanmanlover

My first date with my C24 RC. So much in love with her


----------



## nana9026

newly dressed B30, on my way for work, 2 days to go for my vacation !


----------



## grapegravity

Meeting up with DH to have wedding anniversay lunch


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

A while back...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I just love this thread!!! I'm drooling!!!

Looking over at these beauties just make my days brighter!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Meeting up with DH to have wedding anniversay lunch
> 
> View attachment 3782628


Looooove this combo and the twillies!!! I had them on my RJ B forever!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

An oldie...


----------



## PursePassionLV

My little cutie on the way home from work.


----------



## nana9026

CClovesbags said:


> An oldie...
> View attachment 3788941



Your oldie looks absolutely elegant and chic!


----------



## Ang-Lin

My weekend boba fix....


----------



## nana9026

Dinner for birthday of Bffs! Yay


----------



## Dr. V

My first one and our first outing! This might be a slippery slope.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3799385
> 
> My first one and our first outing! This might be a slippery slope.



This is such a beautiful bag! What style is this? Pardon my ignorance but I have not noticed this style before


----------



## Dr. V

obsessedwhermes said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! What style is this? Pardon my ignorance but I have not noticed this style before



Its the Palonnier in brown calf skin. I was obsessed with the kellys, but the whole straps and flap thing didn't really work out for me. This is much more simple.


----------



## nana9026

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3799385
> 
> My first one and our first outing! This might be a slippery slope.



Yes, it's ! It's a steep slippery slope ...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Unlike me, she looks best naked hahahaha


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Unlike me, she looks best naked hahahaha


lol


----------



## lynne_ross

Heading home from friend's BBQ - b is stuffed with kids stuff and can just see my Oran sandles.


----------



## grapegravity

Running errands


----------



## werner

Israeli_Flava said:


> Unlike me, she looks best naked hahahaha


Fabulous Kelly...what leather is it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

werner said:


> Fabulous Kelly...what leather is it?


Thank you love! She is sombrero in blue obscure!


----------



## Daiyuflower

grapegravity said:


> Running errands
> 
> View attachment 3800149


Your bag is such a stunning color!  Is it lime?


----------



## werner

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you love! She is sombrero in blue obscure!


Thank you IF


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Heading home from friend's BBQ - b is stuffed with kids stuff and can just see my Oran sandles.



Your bag is gorgeous! Is it raisin?


----------



## PJW5813

Ang-Lin said:


> My weekend boba fix....



you shouldn't let the ladies see you putting your Kelly in such danger...


----------



## PJW5813

Ang-Lin said:


> My weekend boba fix....



the comment does not make sense without the pic of the bag perilously close to the bobas- sorry


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! Is it raisin?



Thanks! Yes it is raisin - a chameleon colour.


----------



## Ang-Lin

PJW5813 said:


> the comment does not make sense without the pic of the bag perilously close to the bobas- sorry


 Your comment's still hilarious though! The good thing is, I drive like a supersenior citizen so the bag survived the trip!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PJW5813 said:


> you shouldn't let the ladies see you putting your Kelly in such danger...


When I saw the pic, I paused in a silent horror for a second hahahahaha


----------



## Ang-Lin

Israeli_Flava said:


> When I saw the pic, I paused in a silent horror for a second hahahahaha


You'll know what has happened when you see me posting in the thread about Hermes Spa!


----------



## Kkho

It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.


----------



## cafecreme15

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.



What a rare beauty!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.


My ultimate grail bag!  Stunning.


----------



## cavluv

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.



Wow. No words. Perfection.


----------



## Nerja

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.


WOW!  Unbelievably beautiful.  You have a true work of art!


----------



## glam_reaper

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.



Truly amazing!!!


----------



## suziez

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.


soooo gorgeous


----------



## Kkho

cafecreme15 said:


> What a rare beauty!





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My ultimate grail bag!  Stunning.





cavluv said:


> Wow. No words. Perfection.





Nerja said:


> WOW!  Unbelievably beautiful.  You have a true work of art!





glam_reaper said:


> Truly amazing!!!





suziez said:


> soooo gorgeous



Thank you all for your lovely comments. 
She is a real gem. Couldn't believe it when my SA called to offer me this last year.


----------



## DR2014

Kkho said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments.
> She is a real gem. Couldn't believe it when my SA called to offer me this last year.


Wow, I have never seen any other like this!  Can you tell me more about the bag?


----------



## Kkho

DR2014 said:


> Wow, I have never seen any other like this!  Can you tell me more about the bag?



I'm not the expert here so anyone who knows more pls chime in. 
I was told by my SA Barenia fauve means untreated and natural. So the leather has to be exquisite and in pristine condition. Barenia bags usually always come in white contrast stitching. 
This bag of mine is a B30.


----------



## DR2014

Kkho said:


> I'm not the expert here so anyone who knows more pls chime in.
> I was told by my SA Barenia fauve means untreated and natural. So the leather has to be exquisite and in pristine condition. Barenia bags usually always come in white contrast stitching.
> This bag of mine is a B30.


Thank you, Kkho!


----------



## MSO13

Kkho said:


> I'm not the expert here so anyone who knows more pls chime in.
> I was told by my SA Barenia fauve means untreated and natural. So the leather has to be exquisite and in pristine condition. Barenia bags usually always come in white contrast stitching.
> This bag of mine is a B30.





DR2014 said:


> Thank you, Kkho!



I'm not familiar with Fauve Alligator or Croc's leather tanning process but Barenia leather is usually blemish free and tanned in oils to achieve a texture that looks very natural and feels velvety. It scratches easily but marks can be rubbed out. Fauve as a color comes only with white stitching. Darker Barenia colors like olive have tonal stitching. 

I believe exotic Fauve is still processed according to the usual exotic leather tanning process which involves polishing with a mineral stone and then glazing for shiny finish, I'm not sure if you can oil tan croc skin. 

Either way, @Kkho  your bag is totally stunning and an unbelievable beauty. It's a very special piece and looks like quintessential Hermes to me!


----------



## DR2014

MSO13 said:


> I'm not familiar with Fauve Alligator or Croc's leather tanning process but Barenia leather is usually blemish free and tanned in oils to achieve a texture that looks very natural and feels velvety. It scratches easily but marks can be rubbed out. Fauve as a color comes only with white stitching. Darker Barenia colors like olive have tonal stitching.
> 
> I believe exotic Fauve is still processed according to the usual exotic leather tanning process which involves polishing with a mineral stone and then glazing for shiny finish, I'm not sure if you can oil tan croc skin.
> 
> Either way, @Kkho  your bag is totally stunning and an unbelievable beauty. It's a very special piece and looks like quintessential Hermes to me!


Fascinating - thanks for this info, MSO13.


----------



## Kkho

MSO13 said:


> I'm not familiar with Fauve Alligator or Croc's leather tanning process but Barenia leather is usually blemish free and tanned in oils to achieve a texture that looks very natural and feels velvety. It scratches easily but marks can be rubbed out. Fauve as a color comes only with white stitching. Darker Barenia colors like olive have tonal stitching.
> 
> I believe exotic Fauve is still processed according to the usual exotic leather tanning process which involves polishing with a mineral stone and then glazing for shiny finish, I'm not sure if you can oil tan croc skin.
> 
> Either way, @Kkho  your bag is totally stunning and an unbelievable beauty. It's a very special piece and looks like quintessential Hermes to me!



Thank you for your input. It's always nice to learn something every day!! Especially when it involves H products and leathers.


----------



## pebz

Heading home after a day at the office!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3801995
> 
> 
> It's been a while but Miss barenia fauve gator is coming to work with me today.


Wow. Just wow[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Unlike me, she looks best naked hahahaha


Hahahahahaha 


Ang-Lin said:


> My weekend boba fix....


Your kelly looks in danger but i love Boba tea too! When i worked in our city district i would buy almost every day (Chattime tea). Wasnt good on the hips though so probably good that i can only treat myself when i travel to the H store in Sydney


----------



## Ang-Lin

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow. Just wow[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Your kelly looks in danger but i love Boba tea too! When i worked in our city district i would buy almost every day (Chattime tea). Wasnt good on the hips though so probably good that i can only treat myself when i travel to the H store in Sydney



OH I love ChaTime tea too!! I didn't know they have them in Sydney as well. I hear you re effects to the hip tho. *sigh*


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Casual Saturday afternoon Evie picture


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sunday morning with Miss C.


----------



## pebz

Taking my K out for the first time!!


----------



## grapegravity

Daiyuflower said:


> Your bag is such a stunning color!  Is it lime?


Sorry for the super late reply!  Been so busy in errands...  The birkin color is Soufre, its super close lime tho


----------



## odette57

B30 out with me today


----------



## CaviarChanel

On the way to .... Costco


----------



## luckylove

CaviarChanel said:


> On the way to .... Costco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810125



Gorgeous bolide! May I ask what color it is?


----------



## cafecreme15

CaviarChanel said:


> On the way to .... Costco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810125



I [emoji173] Costco and this bolide!


----------



## CaviarChanel

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous bolide! May I ask what color it is?


It's Rubis (ruby)   Thanks


----------



## Kkho

Let's go to work together and the H sale later!


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

odette57 said:


> B30 out with me today


The veining on that leather!


----------



## blingconnoistre

Excuse the pizza boxes... I'm five months pregnant and hungry ALL the time, so when DH and DS request pizza, I don't mind going to pick it up because I eat my cheesy bread on the way home !!!

My absolute favorite H bag of them all!!! She will be getting plenty of use until our newborn is probably 3 or 4... I didn't pull out my birkins until my boy turned 4. He will be 5 on 09/11.... time is flying!


----------



## SugarHazard

Modeling her new shooting star charm. 
K32 Fjord


----------



## valnsw

With RA mini halzan. RA somehow looks more coral in this shot.


----------



## Serva1

This is such a fun tread [emoji3] My B25 the other day, love how the hw matches the car.


----------



## ANN-11

To work with me today


----------



## DR2014

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3836045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To work with me today


Beautiful!!  Do you mind sharing color size and leather?


----------



## ANN-11

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!!  Do you mind sharing color size and leather?


K 28 ,Togo, Bordeaux, GHW


----------



## DR2014

ANN-11 said:


> K 28 ,Togo, Bordeaux, GHW


thanks!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3836045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To work with me today


Beautiful color! Have a blessed day


----------



## ANN-11

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful color! Have a blessed day


Thank you BirkinLover77 and you have a better blessing day.


----------



## KRZ

Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️


----------



## Stansy

SugarHazard said:


> Modeling her new shooting star charm.
> K32 Fjord
> 
> View attachment 3831423


I just put my name down for a black K32 with GHW - beautiful!!!


----------



## LovetheLux

KRZ said:


> View attachment 3837329
> 
> 
> Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️


Love the color!


----------



## mcpro

Queen bee is out  first today!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Matching the interior light of the car! L26 bleu saint-cyr in Clemence


----------



## SugarHazard

Stansy said:


> I just put my name down for a black K32 with GHW - beautiful!!!




Aww, thank you! Black Kelly with GHW is classic. You’re going to love it! This is a great size too!


----------



## SugarHazard

KRZ said:


> View attachment 3837329
> 
> 
> Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️




What a dreamy color! So beautiful!


----------



## nana9026

bringing little cutie out for dinner with BFFs! [emoji178]


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## 1LV




----------



## Senbei

1LV said:


> What color is that dogon? Lovely combination you got there.


----------



## 1LV

Thank you so much, Senbei.  The color is Granny.  Makes it easy to find inside any bag!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Blue de malte ostrich Birkin with Tod's bag charm


----------



## Marisa1

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3850757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue de malte ostrich Birkin with Tod's bag charm



Gorgeous! What kind of car is this if you don't mind me asking? I love the red with the stitching!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Marisa1 said:


> Gorgeous! What kind of car is this if you don't mind me asking? I love the red with the stitching!


Italian car, Maserati :）


----------



## KRZ

SugarHazard said:


> What a dreamy color! So beautiful!





LovetheLux said:


> Love the color!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Marisa1

LittleHermesgir said:


> Italian car, Maserati :）



Ah, i should have known, i worked for Ferrari/Maserati for 6 years


----------



## Rouge H

Perfect bag for a day of shopping. Kelly SO 22, she’s not been out in a while!


----------



## Hiraeth

She is more dressed up than I am :o!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3850757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue de malte ostrich Birkin with Tod's bag charm





Absolutely stunning!


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

Hiraeth said:


> She is more dressed up than I am :o!


What a beauty!


----------



## kristyw

I'm biased... white leather makes the best backdrop for H bags! 
Expecting my first B in Dec and can't wait to have her in my passenger seat


----------



## Fab41

Anemone & teddy


----------



## Kelly Star

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks! I'm no expert on these. Found another tpf member link to the tutorial on how to tie twilly flower and follow suit. I can't seem to find her post now but here's the link to the YouTube tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH! [emoji4][emoji7]




Thank you so much LVoeluv! Sorry for the extremely late reply, I only saw your response now. This is amazing, and looks easy too. How creative of you to try it out with a twilly, the result is so unique and charming, bravo!


----------



## seasounds

I little bit of fun!


----------



## azukitea

K32 in indigo GHW matching well with the marine bleu  Priouette au Galop cashmere shawl 
apologies in advance the lighting, taken during late night shopping


----------



## Rouge H

Special day with Ms.Bombay


----------



## JadeFor3st

kristyw said:


> I'm biased... white leather makes the best backdrop for H bags!
> Expecting my first B in Dec and can't wait to have her in my passenger seat



Congrats on your incoming Birkin. 
I agree about th white backdrop. I have the same seats and I’ve often admired how nice the H bags stands out.


----------



## LovetheLux

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3850757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue de malte ostrich Birkin with Tod's bag charm


Love, love your charm, they go together so well!


----------



## kristyw

Purdue1988 said:


> Congrats on your incoming Birkin.
> I agree about th white backdrop. I have the same seats and I’ve often admired how nice the H bags stands out.



Thank you! I can vaguely see your car in the background of your profile pic  Looks like yours is black. Great combo with the white leather. 

Yes can't wait to see my B in the car!


----------



## Serva1

Rouge H said:


> Special day with Ms.Bombay



This is such a beautiful and stylish bag [emoji7] that I rarely see on tPF.


----------



## JadeFor3st

kristyw said:


> Thank you! I can vaguely see your car in the background of your profile pic  Looks like yours is black. Great combo with the white leather.
> 
> Yes can't wait to see my B in the car!



Actually that’s my hubby’s car. Black on black.
I drive a Tesla and it’s white on white. Tesla’s white seat is quite unique, and it suits everyone of my H bags.
I believe from your picture, yours is also a white seat of a Tesla?


----------



## kristyw

Purdue1988 said:


> Actually that’s my hubby’s car. Black on black.
> I drive a Tesla and it’s white on white. Tesla’s white seat is quite unique, and it suits everyone of my H bags.
> I believe from your picture, yours is also a white seat of a Tesla?


Yes mine is midnight silver on white  Think only Tesla does the ultra white leathers, so it's pretty recognizable for fellow Tesla family members


----------



## [vogue]

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3850336



CClovesbags: I love this!!! Does the bat only come in one size? It's adorable!


----------



## CClovesbags

Hello, dear, 
Thank you for your comment and I ordered the bat from Hermes.com and I believed it only came in one size (but I might be wrong) 



[vogue] said:


> CClovesbags: I love this!!! Does the bat only come in one size? It's adorable!


----------



## LQYB

Epsom 25 Sellier kelly RG gold


----------



## LQYB

This is a fun thread !
Epsom 35 Iris Birkin , gold


----------



## LQYB

Little orange Vespa ( not belongs to Desr daughter )


----------



## LQYB

LQYB said:


> Little orange Vespa ( not belongs to Desr daughter )


Sorry. Not used to typing on the phone. 
meant : now belongs to dear daughter


----------



## essiedub

KRZ said:


> View attachment 3837329
> 
> 
> Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️




This is a gorgeous bag *KRZ!*  What is the color? Is it chevre?


----------



## Tony Yang

Black on Black
(Hermes Cityback Plomb backpack)


----------



## KRZ

essiedub said:


> This is a gorgeous bag *KRZ!*  What is the color? Is it chevre?



You have a good eye! Yes it’s Rose Sakura in Chèvre


----------



## Hermezzy

Tony Yang said:


> Black on Black
> (Hermes Cityback Plomb backpack)


Gorgeous bag and a truly beautiful picture...


----------



## weibandy

Holiday color theme, tis the Season


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> View attachment 3891306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday color theme, tis the Season



In LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> In LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you my dear!!  I had so much happiness looking at my “passenger” in the car, hahah


----------



## finer things

Blast from the past this summer..
 Maximum security.


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> Sorry. Not used to typing on the phone.
> meant : now belongs to dear daughter


She is a lucky gal !! You've a great collection.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

KRZ said:


> View attachment 3837329
> 
> 
> Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️


I just died. Omg


----------



## Ang-Lin

finer things said:


> Blast from the past this summer..
> Maximum security.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893074


this is so... badass.  I love everything about this pic!


----------



## odette57

With my blue Nuit B30 today.


----------



## BirkinLover77

odette57 said:


> With my blue Nuit B30 today.


Stunning! Have a great day


----------



## odette57

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Have a great day


Thank you! Have a nice day too!


----------



## nana9026

bringing goldie out for shopping on sunny Sunday! Happy weekend!


----------



## cocomlle

Black on black.


----------



## odette57

Plume 32 noir swift.


----------



## LQYB

Can’t forget this beautiful , Must use it. the other day


----------



## LQYB

Black 28 Sellier Chèvre kelly GHw 
it had matching sneakers to go with


----------



## cocomlle

LQYB said:


> Can’t forget this beautiful , Must use it. the other day



This is indeed a thing of beauty. And a HSS. I'm in love!  Parme?


----------



## cocomlle

Etoupe B w/ super chic Trader Joes shopping bag in the background.


----------



## LQYB

cocomlle said:


> This is indeed a thing of beauty. And a HSS. I'm in love!  Parme?


Yes cocomlle! thank you !


----------



## SugarHazard

B35 Fjord Rouge Vif with GM Rodeo. It was my second H bag and my first Birkin 8 1/2 years ago. She’s still as beautiful as the day I got her. ❤️❤️


----------



## kristyw

This has been such a surreal year, getting my two lovelies. Finally the B is here to take in ride!


----------



## Rouge H

Brr..Mr Snowman says it’s cold out!


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## juzluvpink

Yesterday’s pix. But better late than never.

Wishing all TPFers a smashing 2018!


----------



## seasounds

RC K28


----------



## ceci

Mini road trip with DH enjoy the beautiful Winter Sunset along with my new mini C18 + His Travel Kelly 50


----------



## cocomlle

In the passenger seat of loaner car with bright orangy red leather interior. You can actually see the black B!


----------



## brenpanda

cocomlle said:


> In the passenger seat of loaner car with bright orangy red leather interior. You can actually see the black B!
> 
> View attachment 3918902


love that panda charm


----------



## shopaholicious

Gold Fjord Sac en V 26


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> In the passenger seat of loaner car with bright orangy red leather interior. You can actually see the black B!
> 
> View attachment 3918902


Very striking! But the panda charm wins...


----------



## catin

odette57 said:


> Plume 32 noir swift.


I love the Plume!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My partner in crime today!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Into the Canadian Wild riding shotgun


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Into the Canadian Wild riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926460


matches the bag too!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

My beloved Toundra box B30.   Looks so different in the shade.  Toundra is mentioned several times in the most disliked H color but I adore it!


----------



## Serva1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My beloved Toundra box B30.   Looks so different in the shade.  Toundra is mentioned several times in the most disliked H color but I adore it!
> View attachment 3926763



Looks beautiful to me and the shine of box is so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## APhiJill

Garden Party riding shotgun from work to the gym


----------



## Mosman

KRZ said:


> View attachment 3837329
> 
> 
> Off to a lunch date with my mom [emoji173]️


So Beautiful!! Do you mind sharing color size and leather?


----------



## SugarHazard

It’s a Rose Pourpre day.


----------



## cavluv

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My beloved Toundra box B30.   Looks so different in the shade.  Toundra is mentioned several times in the most disliked H color but I adore it!
> View attachment 3926763



Gorgeous!!! There is no color that doesn’t dazzle in box leather!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Took my C24 Bleu Hydra to the hair salon with me yesterday.


----------



## PursePassionLV

C24 BE on the way home from work.


----------



## alterego

shopaholicious said:


> Gold Fjord Sac en V 26
> View attachment 3920271


So beautiful!


----------



## alterego

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3893196


Twins!!


----------



## alterego

Shotgun!


----------



## Monique1004

My grab & go bag, Etain Halzan.


----------



## huddlelove

Monique1004 said:


> My grab & go bag, Etain Halzan.
> View attachment 3976970



What size ?  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

huddlelove said:


> What size ?  It’s gorgeous!



31, medium size. My most used Hermes bag.


----------



## poptarts

Sunny day car ride


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

poptarts said:


> Sunny day car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982186



That bag is a sunny day all by itself!


----------



## ehy12

My gold Halzan out on maiden voyage!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Beautiful sunny day with my craie Kelly  Signature is my IG account


----------



## LadyD21

Orangefanatic said:


> Beautiful sunny day with my craie Kelly  Signature is my IG account



Omg a Craie Kelly with a hat! Right up my alley! 
Absolutely stunning, rock them all day!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Orangefanatic

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3984633


Killer!!!! I need Red B


----------



## lshcat

She's not very put together today, but my companion for errands:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

poptarts said:


> Sunny day car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982186


LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chevre heaven!


----------



## lynne_ross

Brightening up my all black winter outfit!


----------



## Holsby

Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going for posting a letter.


----------



## lovemybags54

my new [emoji170]


----------



## luxi_max

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3988520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new [emoji170]



Is it blue nuit and rose pourpre verso? We are twins!


----------



## lovemybags54

luxi_max said:


> Is it blue nuit and rose pourpre verso? We are twins!



Yes! Love it [emoji175]


----------



## everything posh

My 30cm rouge garrance Togo leather. Out for a day of shopping!![emoji2]


----------



## Rouge H

Riding stealth today!


----------



## luckylove

Rouge H said:


> Riding stealth today!
> View attachment 3989858



Your stealth passenger is gorgeous!


----------



## Rouge H

luckylove said:


> Your stealth passenger is gorgeous!



Thank you❤️


----------



## LadyD21

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going for posting a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988428



She needs a scarf! she's going to freeze


----------



## Kkho

Miss rose poupre k28 making her debut today when she came to work with me. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great rest of the week everyone.


----------



## seasounds

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3988520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new [emoji170]





everything posh said:


> My 30cm rouge garrance Togo leather. Out for a day of shopping!![emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989041





Rouge H said:


> Riding stealth today!
> View attachment 3989858





Kkho said:


> View attachment 3992292
> 
> Miss rose poupre k28 making her debut today when she came to work with me. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great rest of the week everyone.



Your vehicles are quite fortunate to have such beautiful passengers!


----------



## Holsby

LadyD21 said:


> She needs a scarf! she's going to freeze


*LadyD21*, you are right!!! She forgot to put on a shawl the other day. Not a pleasant experience, so today she put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_.


----------



## LadyD21

Holsby said:


> *LadyD21*, you are right!!! She forgot to put on a shawl the other day. Not a pleasant experience, so today she put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_.
> View attachment 3994108



, she looks all cuddly and warm now... and "in style ".


----------



## CClovesbags

Brought this beauty to work with me [emoji173]️


----------



## phisigbb

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3992292
> 
> Miss rose poupre k28 making her debut today when she came to work with me. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great rest of the week everyone.


Stunning!


----------



## nana9026

Bringing cutie out on this sunny Saturday for retail therapy [emoji16]


----------



## cocomlle

Holsby said:


> *LadyD21*, you are right!!! She forgot to put on a shawl the other day. Not a pleasant experience, so today she put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_.
> View attachment 3994108





LadyD21 said:


> , she looks all cuddly and warm now... and "in style ".



This is so cute and funny! Love it!  I feel all cuddly and warm just seeing this!


----------



## KittyKat65




----------



## MSO13

Barenia Sellier 28 with some patina after a few months of light use. Had her since July


----------



## Serva1

MSO13 said:


> Barenia Sellier 28 with some patina after a few months of light use. Had her since July
> 
> View attachment 3996573



Stunning bag [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## cocomlle

MSO13 said:


> Barenia Sellier 28 with some patina after a few months of light use. Had her since July
> 
> View attachment 3996573



Simply gorgeous! I could die now!


----------



## enshogirl

Enjoying some extra daylight after work with my new Evelyne PM. Sanrio lunch bag included for radness and proof of being an adult.


----------



## Rouge H

Ms.Evie wanting her “other side” we seldom get to see!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Just chillin solo[emoji173]️


----------



## graciemae

Miss Goldie riding shotgun


----------



## MommyDaze

Porc Faco Clutch for an afternoon wedding.


----------



## Gina123

MSO13 said:


> Barenia Sellier 28 with some patina after a few months of light use. Had her since July
> 
> View attachment 3996573



Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## StaceyLyn

I call this one “Flirting with Disaster.”


----------



## cocomlle

StaceyLyn said:


> View attachment 4007095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one “Flirting with Disaster.”



Flirting with too much cuteness!  I want that precious thing. Oh, the B is not too bad either.  Thanks for posting...this should take me through the week!


----------



## StaceyLyn

cocomlle said:


> Flirting with too much cuteness!  I want that precious thing. Oh, the B is not too bad either.  Thanks for posting...this should take me through the week!


Thanks @cocomlle!  I love that B and the little monkey riding shotgun brings our family lots of joy.  She's part of a set, too. Santa (in a momentary lapse of reason) thought TWO puppies from the same litter would be a great idea.  My H Collection has thankfully remained unscathed.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## huddlelove

cocomlle said:


> Flirting with too much cuteness!  I want that precious thing. Oh, the B is not too bad either.  Thanks for posting...this should take me through the week!



Awwww


----------



## huddlelove

Afternoon ride ....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

StaceyLyn said:


> View attachment 4007095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one “Flirting with Disaster.”


Brilliant!


----------



## hannahsophia

huddlelove said:


> View attachment 4009698
> 
> Afternoon ride ....



Love this! What are the specs?


----------



## lala28

Not quite as cute as StaceyLyn’s “flirting with disaster” post, but I thought everything was going just fine...



...until I stopped short at the intersection and everything inside my bag came flying out.


----------



## huddlelove

hannahsophia said:


> Love this! What are the specs?



Hi, it’s a 32cm


----------



## Txoceangirl

DH wanted a cupcake!


----------



## cocomlle

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4013281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH wanted a cupcake!



Just one cupcake?!  Lovely K!  Is that brushed PHW?


----------



## Hat Trick

huddlelove said:


> Hi, it’s a 32cm


 Very nice. Is it a togo sellier or a retourne?


----------



## djsmom

I’ve carried this bag everyday since November 2017, while my clemence B is getting repaired. I must say, it’s been rained and snowed on, had soda spilled on it and it still looks amazing; not one water mark. This baby was well worth the money.


----------



## Txoceangirl

cocomlle said:


> Just one cupcake?!  Lovely K!  Is that brushed PHW?


Yes, brushed PHW...my most recent SO. And I stand corrected, 2 cupcakes


----------



## ilovepooches025

StaceyLyn said:


> View attachment 4007095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this one “Flirting with Disaster.”


I love this photo so much. Cute bag and uber cute pooch


----------



## miss_white_lily

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going for posting a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988428


She's so gorgeous!!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Holsby said:


> *LadyD21*, you are right!!! She forgot to put on a shawl the other day. Not a pleasant experience, so today she put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_.
> View attachment 3994108


First class lady!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Halzan to the mall.


----------



## TeeCee77




----------



## Austintx

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4026617



Your twillies are so pretty with your bag!  May I ask which twilly this is?


----------



## TeeCee77

Austintx said:


> Your twillies are so pretty with your bag!  May I ask which twilly this is?



Thank you! They are Astrologie Nouvelle in color way 09. [emoji847]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Caribbean Queen...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4026617


Love!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oohshinythings

When your bag clashes with your seats, oops


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bolide 1923 with Sangle Cavale strap to casual it up a bit


----------



## Nui

B25 Etain phw is on the way to office with me


----------



## Stansy

My J28 in my bike‘s passenger seat...


----------



## 1LV




----------



## cocomlle

Inaugural outing of Noir Sellier Evie! I've had her since last August.


----------



## Holsby

Stansy said:


> My J28 in my bike‘s passenger seat...


This is my style!


----------



## Holsby

oohshinythings said:


> When your bag clashes with your seats, oops
> View attachment 4029975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide 1923 with Sangle Cavale strap to casual it up a bit


So very elegant and powerful!


----------



## DR2014

cocomlle said:


> Inaugural outing of Noir Sellier Evie! I've had her since last August.
> 
> View attachment 4031970


twins with you on this one!  But mine is looking much more beat up!


----------



## TeeCee77

Taking ms Etoupe B30 out today with her new twillies [emoji173]️


----------



## MAGJES

odette57 said:


> With my blue Nuit B30 today.


What a gorgeous Blue!


----------



## cocomlle

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4013281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH wanted a cupcake!



DH, little man and me all wanted cupcakes, so I see your cupcake box and I raise you a bigger box!


----------



## lala28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Caribbean Queen...



Love love love these tranquil blue hues... reminds me of beautiful tide pools on white sandy beaches.


----------



## lala28

oohshinythings said:


> When your bag clashes with your seats, oops
> View attachment 4029975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide 1923 with Sangle Cavale strap to casual it up a bit



Very sexy!


----------



## TeeCee77

First passenger in the new whip


----------



## Luv n bags

My Evelyne sharing the seat with my crutches!


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> First passenger in the new whip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038250



Ooh! The richness of your FB really stands out against the light colored seats!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Ooh! The richness of your FB really stands out against the light colored seats!



Thanks! It looked so pretty sitting there I couldn’t help myself [emoji847]


----------



## MAGJES

Vert Veronese B enjoying a ride with the top down. No twillies.....she wants to feel the wind.


----------



## Luv n bags

MAGJES said:


> Vert Veronese B enjoying a ride with the top down. No twillies.....she wants to feel the wind.



Love the interior of your car!


----------



## lala28

MAGJES said:


> Vert Veronese B enjoying a ride with the top down. No twillies.....she wants to feel the wind.



Gorgeous! And, I think the colors of your B and car interior would make for a fabulous SO!


----------



## 1LV

Chocolate B30


----------



## Rouge H

Love all these interiors and the Birkins ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## honhon

1LV said:


> Chocolate B30
> 
> View attachment 4040858


twinsies!


----------



## DreamingPink

oohshinythings said:


> When your bag clashes with your seats, oops
> View attachment 4029975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide 1923 with Sangle Cavale strap to casual it up a bit



Stunning bag!


----------



## shoppermomof4

My newest SO B30 out for a sunny day [emoji274][emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m sure I’ve posted this lady before, but she makes me think of spring, which has yet to arrive here.

Also love how my car does not look like a mess in this photo.


----------



## MommyDaze

Navy Box Trim 38 waiting for our turn at the car wash


----------



## Notorious Pink

Enjoying the weather!


----------



## cutetoby

My passenger for today~~


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> I’m sure I’ve posted this lady before, but she makes me think of spring, which has yet to arrive here.
> 
> Also love how my car does not look like a mess in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4042846



Gorgeous! Anemone looks so amazing and the color really pops against your car interior.


----------



## lala28

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 4043418
> 
> 
> My passenger for today~~



I’m obsessing about H blue colors today... what color and leather is your blue beauty?  Looks like BS or maybe BE in Togo?


----------



## cutetoby

lala28 said:


> I’m obsessing about H blue colors today... what color and leather is your blue beauty?  Looks like BS or maybe BE in Togo?



Thank you~~ It’s the blue de presse Togo leather.


----------



## lala28

cutetoby said:


> Thank you~~ It’s the blue de presse Togo leather.



No wonder I love it! I’m twins with you except mine has PHW!


----------



## APhiJill

Her first trip to the grocery store


----------



## cutetoby

lala28 said:


> No wonder I love it! I’m twins with you except mine has PHW!



I am sure phw looks awesome too!!


----------



## shuemacher

ready for the week


----------



## lala28

shuemacher said:


> View attachment 4045266
> 
> 
> ready for the week



Ooh! Vroom vroom! Can I ride too? [emoji3]


----------



## TeeCee77

Work companion for the day [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> Work companion for the day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053862



Is that a Grand Manege Fleuri twilly? I love the coloration! Very sophisticated.


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Is that a Grand Manege Fleuri twilly? I love the coloration! Very sophisticated.



Yes it is! Thank you. It is one of my favorites on BF [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

My inaugural adventure with ms Evie vert vertigo [emoji172]


----------



## Senbei

TeeCee77 said:


> My inaugural adventure with ms Evie vert vertigo [emoji172]



Vert Vertigo is sooo gorgeous. I'm so green with envy. I really wish it worked for me.


----------



## TeeCee77

Senbei said:


> Vert Vertigo is sooo gorgeous. I'm so green with envy. I really wish it worked for me.



Thank you! I am not really a color person, but luckily this is one color that I love and that works with my wardrobe [emoji172]


----------



## odette57

My BE B30 finally out with me today. I had it for a while already but between moving houses and renovations, my closet was pretty much boxed up.


----------



## Ang-Lin

odette57 said:


> My BE B30 finally out with me today. I had it for a while already but between moving houses and renovations, my closet was pretty much boxed up.


such a pretty color! I love it!!


----------



## Rouge H

Out and about earlier today with bleu Brighton


----------



## lulilu

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4063292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about earlier today with bleu Brighton



Great blue!  Bet it goes great with jeans too.


----------



## Rouge H

lulilu said:


> Great blue!  Bet it goes great with jeans too.


I’ve searched high and low for a blue to go with everything that wasn’t to light/dark. I have warm light blue in a Chanel flap which I find a bit to dressy. This is a perfect 10 for an old lady’s who prefers her blue on the warm side.❤️


----------



## MAGJES

BBC said:


> I’m sure I’ve posted this lady before, but she makes me think of spring, which has yet to arrive here.
> 
> Also love how my car does not look like a mess in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4042846





BBC said:


> Enjoying the weather!
> 
> View attachment 4043390


You have the perfect interior to show off these gorgeous colors.


----------



## MAGJES

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 4043418
> 
> 
> My passenger for today~~


Beautiful dark blue.

What color is this?  I am waiting patiently for Bleu Nuit B30 w/ghw and am hoping this is that “bleu” in the sun.


----------



## lala28

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful dark blue.
> 
> What color is this?  I am waiting patiently for Bleu Nuit B30 w/ghw and am hoping this is that “bleu” in the sun.



I believe it’s Bleu de Prusse in Togo.


----------



## odette57

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful dark blue.
> 
> What color is this?  I am waiting patiently for Bleu Nuit B30 w/ghw and am hoping this is that “bleu” in the sun.


This is my blue nuit with ghw. A little enabling photo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MAGJES said:


> You have the perfect interior to show off these gorgeous colors.



Oh thank you! Yes, I didn’t realize that!!! [emoji8]


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077165


Gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

First trip for my Rose Extreme C24


----------



## Gnuj

acrowcounted said:


> First trip for my Rose Extreme C24
> 
> View attachment 4079602


Love the pop of color!


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. Evie’s turn today [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## cutetoby

My two cute passengers today~~~


----------



## westcoastgal

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077165


To me, this is how all birkins should look! Crisp and bright!


----------



## TeeCee77

westcoastgal said:


> To me, this is how all birkins should look! Crisp and bright!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077165



Just love love love this combo!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

odette57 said:


> My BE B30 finally out with me today. I had it for a while already but between moving houses and renovations, my closet was pretty much boxed up.


*Love love love! Oh, BE... how you slay me with your beauty! *


----------



## arliegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077165


The color is dreamy. The contrasting white stitching makes the bag. Enjoy!


----------



## TeeCee77

arliegirl said:


> The color is dreamy. The contrasting white stitching makes the bag. Enjoy!



Thank you! I just love her to pieces. Etoupe is amazing [emoji7]


----------



## liredcap

Riding with my Ms. Lindy


----------



## arliegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I just love her to pieces. Etoupe is amazing [emoji7]


Eye candy for sure!!!!


----------



## arliegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh the places we will go... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077165


what size is this? I think this may be my HG bag!


----------



## TeeCee77

arliegirl said:


> what size is this? I think this may be my HG bag!



It’s a B30!!


----------



## arliegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s a B30!!


last question......what kind  of leather is it and would you change your decision if you could? Thanks


----------



## TeeCee77

arliegirl said:


> last question......what kind  of leather is it and would you change your decision if you could? Thanks



It’s a B30 Etoupe in Togo leather. I would not change a single thing about this bag. It’s the perfect blend between gray/taupe/brown and goes with everything! It was one of my HG bags.


----------



## arliegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s a B30 Etoupe in Togo leather. I would not change a single thing about this bag. It’s the perfect blend between gray/taupe/brown and goes with everything! It was one of my HG bags.


A girl can dream. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Blue nuit ghw picotin 18 riding with me today!


----------



## MAGJES

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Blue nuit ghw picotin 18 riding with me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091640


I L.O.V.E Bleu Nuit!!
This picotin with ghw is amazing!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MAGJES said:


> I L.O.V.E Bleu Nuit!!
> This picotin with ghw is amazing!



Thank you!! This is my first blue nuit item, I love how it goes from more of a royal blue to almost black depending on the light!


----------



## Monique1004

My contour Herbag riding next to me with the flowers for my kids. Concert night at school.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Monique1004 said:


> My contour Herbag riding next to me with the flowers for my kids. Concert night at school.
> View attachment 4092906


Beautiful ! Never seen a contour herbag- what a lovely bag


----------



## Monique1004

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Beautiful ! Never seen a contour herbag- what a lovely bag



Thank you. Now I have to get a contour B/K.


----------



## Nui

K28 Gris A Epsom PHW


----------



## acrowcounted

I’ve had her for almost five months but I’m finally taking her out for the first time! B25 Vert Vertigo Swift PHW


----------



## Rouge H

Off to dinner..


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4109070
> 
> Off to dinner..


Love your Berline!  This style just came up on my radar and I can't stop obsessing over it.  Looking forward to trying one on.


----------



## Monique1004

Evie TPM Rouge Casaque with water melon bubble tea!


----------



## Rouge H

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Love your Berline!  This style just came up on my radar and I can't stop obsessing over it.  Looking forward to trying one on.



Thank you, I love the Berline and that my gold Evelyn strap matches perfectly so I can wear as a crossbody.


----------



## catin

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Love your Berline!  This style just came up on my radar and I can't stop obsessing over it.  Looking forward to trying one on.


I finally tried one on last night and LOVED it. If it had been the right color I would have come home with it.


----------



## alvabetsoup

First day out!!!


----------



## allure244

alvabetsoup said:


> First day out!!!



Love. I have a black Kelly sellier phw too and recently changed the twilly to a graff one too!


----------



## allure244




----------



## alvabetsoup

allure244 said:


> Love. I have a black Kelly sellier phw too and recently changed the twilly to a graff one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111467



Haha! Love it we’re twinning!


----------



## allure244

alvabetsoup said:


> Haha! Love it we’re twinning!



I like the color twilly u got. I might pick that one up too. Hee hee.


----------



## Marisa1

my new bleu atoll babe [emoji173]️


----------



## mswkk

this pico baby just surprised me today with how much it can carry!


----------



## Monique1004

My lindy coming back with a new H friend.


----------



## MAGJES

acrowcounted said:


> I’ve had her for almost five months but I’m finally taking her out for the first time! B25 Vert Vertigo Swift PHW
> View attachment 4106660


Beautiful!


----------



## ehy12

Monique1004 said:


> My lindy coming back with a new H friend.
> 
> View attachment 4116675


Your Lindy is so beautiful?? What color is it???[emoji7]

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique1004

ehy12 said:


> Your Lindy is so beautiful?? What color is it???[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Bleu Agate. I think Bleu Brighton this season is kind of similar to this color.


----------



## ehy12

Monique1004 said:


> Thanks. Bleu Agate. I think Bleu Brighton this season is kind of similar to this color.


Thank you!! I really love it-!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prinipessa

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you. Now I have to get a contour B/K.


+1


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. Jige’s turn to go to brunch today [emoji172]


----------



## hannahsophia

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Jige’s turn to go to brunch today [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118409



Droool! What shade is that?


----------



## TeeCee77

hannahsophia said:


> Droool! What shade is that?



Vert Vertigo! It’s such a lovely color!


----------



## hannahsophia

TeeCee77 said:


> Vert Vertigo! It’s such a lovely color!



It’s beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

hannahsophia said:


> It’s beautiful!



Thank you!!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Jige’s turn to go to brunch today [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118409



Awe she is stunning!! Hope you had a fantastic brunch! (Car interior twinning). I will have to share one of my c24 vert vertigo. I think I have neglected her riding passenger shot. [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## TeeCee77

I just [emoji172] her


----------



## Sickgrl13

Miss Dalvy sunning herself on the way to H.


----------



## candyapple15




----------



## PursePassionLV

Finally got my green love back from repair. I had to send her in twice since I bought her for strap repair. I’ve been nervous to use her since but took the plunge today.


----------



## PursePassionLV

TeeCee77 said:


> I just [emoji172] her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131417



LOVE!!!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] I’m so glad you got her!! I know you were doubting your decision. You made the right choice she is stunning!!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Jige’s turn to go to brunch today [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118409



Giving my Vert vertigo some time in the passenger seat. [emoji172]you inspired me.


----------



## acrowcounted

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 4138188
> 
> 
> Finally got my green love back from repair. I had to send her in twice since I bought her for strap repair. I’ve been nervous to use her since but took the plunge today.


I love love love this!


----------



## TeeCee77

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 4138188
> 
> 
> Finally got my green love back from repair. I had to send her in twice since I bought her for strap repair. I’ve been nervous to use her since but took the plunge today.



Omg I did a total double take! Car twinning! I need a matching C now!! Love it! Looks beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 4138188
> 
> 
> Finally got my green love back from repair. I had to send her in twice since I bought her for strap repair. I’ve been nervous to use her since but took the plunge today.



I fear we have very very similar taste [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TeeCee77

Workin Birkin [emoji172] love all this green and gray!


----------



## PursePassionLV

TeeCee77 said:


> I fear we have very very similar taste [emoji23][emoji23]



Oh gosh yes! You are my cosmic taste twin! I’ve seen quite a few items in various colors you have posted that I have too. Great minds [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Took my beauty out for a ride. I love how different the leather looks in natural light.


----------



## odette57

Today’s passenger.


----------



## TeeCee77

Seemed like an etoupe kind of day - strange but I’m loving these twillies


----------



## Sickgrl13

Finally the rain has stopped and I can take out my vintage C that recently came back from spa. The crafts person did an amazing job reviving this 40+ yr old treasure. The bag got a new strap and a spa cleaning. She glows!


----------



## foreverbagslove

My price possession - Hermes BBK32


----------



## Gigllee

My co-pilot today


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GA coming to work with me today.  Happy Friday !!

PS  Does anyone has the same issue as me ?  My twillies tend to pull after a few uses.  Am I just being too rough on them ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PursePassionLV said:


> Took my beauty out for a ride. I love how different the leather looks in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4148216


Your passenger is beautiful ! Is that Gris Asphalt ?


----------



## westcoastgal

chkpfbeliever said:


> GA coming to work with me today.  Happy Friday !!
> 
> PS  Does anyone has the same issue as me ?  My twillies tend to pull after a few uses.  Am I just being too rough on them ?
> 
> View attachment 4166144


My twillies pull too. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cocomlle

My car interior is like a bat cave. If you look closely, you'll see the B. 

_*Note to self...rethink interior of next car to showcase potential "passengers" for future contributions to this thread.


_


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. BF on the way to work today [emoji173]️


----------



## JCCL

Shopping with me


----------



## Satya83

Evie bleu nuit with Rocabar strap


----------



## winata

Satya83 said:


> Evie bleu nuit with Rocabar strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167196


Such a fun bag! Love it ❤️


----------



## alterego

Picking up some Thai food.


----------



## Lola191978

Here’s Goldie and one of my favorite bracelets.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Baby B just picked up her Cousin K!!


----------



## Gigllee

Charimar19 said:


> Here’s Goldie and one of my favorite bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172070


Gorgeous. I can’t get enough of Goldie ever


----------



## Tonimichelle

Driving down to Dorset today


----------



## br_t

With my raisin Kelly 32


----------



## Leo the Lion

SugarHazard said:


> It’s a Rose Pourpre day.
> 
> View attachment 3951813


Stunning! Love this color and they way you dressed her up ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

Serva1 said:


> This is such a fun tread [emoji3] My B25 the other day, love how the hw matches the car.
> 
> View attachment 3835320


So beautiful!


----------



## JA_UK

My Rouge Casaque Picotin Lock 26 just chillin


----------



## diane278

I simply cannot be without Fuji apples, French bread or Brie, so ‘we’ hurried to the store to get some....


----------



## obcessd

Cloudy today, but looking over at her just perks me up!

My lindy 26 in etain with gold hdw and jeu de cartes twilly. 

View attachment 4184744


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy birthday to me!!! [emoji173]️
Happy Friday to all...


----------



## TeeCee77

Our first ride together [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

foreverbagslove said:


> Happy birthday to me!!! [emoji173]️
> Happy Friday to all...
> View attachment 4185428



Such a happy color!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Our first ride together [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185429


Love this photo!


----------



## MsAli

diane278 said:


> I simply cannot be without Fuji apples, French bread or Brie, so ‘we’ hurried to the store to get some....
> View attachment 4178130


A woman after my own heart! Yum!


----------



## MsAli

My Gris Asphalte Evie PM and Twilly


----------



## chkpfbeliever

westcoastgal said:


> My twillies pull too. Gorgeous bag!


Thanks for confirming.  I thought that I'm just too rough on the silk by pulling it very tightly.


----------



## essiedub

obcessd said:


> Cloudy today, but looking over at her just perks me up!
> 
> My lindy 26 in etain with gold hdw and jeu de cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4184744


Ok wow. What a sensational color combination! Etain with gold..how sophisticated! Love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

First time I’ve taken my Vert Cypres out in broad daylight. You can definitely see the green when in natural light.


----------



## DreamingPink

RP mini bolide


----------



## TeeCee77

MiniNavy said:


> RP mini bolide
> View attachment 4196600



Love the color combo!


----------



## DreamingPink

TeeCee77 said:


> Love the color combo!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## chubbyshopper

Will Autumn setting in, I'm getting the last few wks of using this Canvas baby before tucking her in for hibernation during winter. I would love another GP30 in all leather


----------



## MAGJES

chubbyshopper said:


> Will Autumn setting in, I'm getting the last few wks of using this Canvas baby before tucking her in for hibernation during winter. I would love another GP30 in all leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197267


So pretty!
Is the trim on this Bleu Sapphire? Or Bleu Nuit?


----------



## chubbyshopper

MAGJES said:


> So pretty!
> Is the trim on this Bleu Sapphire? Or Bleu Nuit?


Thank you[emoji8] The trim is Blue Brighton


----------



## MsAli

Took Miss K home for a visit and to pick up a few goodies


----------



## catsinthebag

MsAli said:


> Took Miss K home for a visit and to pick up a few goodies
> View attachment 4199619


 
Your Kelly is stunning! Could you ID the twilly please? I have a red box Kelly and struggle to find twillies I like.


----------



## lala28

I feel a little guilty every time I pick up my kids and tell them to sit in the back seat because the front is already “occupied”....


----------



## acrowcounted

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4199657
> 
> 
> I feel a little guilty every time I pick up my kids and tell them to sit in the back seat because the front is already “occupied”....


Gorgeous! Which pink is this?


----------



## MsAli

catsinthebag said:


> Your Kelly is stunning! Could you ID the twilly please? I have a red box Kelly and struggle to find twillies I like.


It’s the Rocobar. I also found another that looks nice...


catsinthebag said:


> Your Kelly is stunning! Could you ID the twilly please? I have a red box Kelly and struggle to find twillies I like.


Thanks! She’s my first K! Twilly is Rocobar (will have to find the receipt for specifics) ...I also posted pix of another one that looks really nice


----------



## lala28

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Which pink is this?



Magnolia in Togo... it’s similar to Rose Poudre, but RP is too similar to Tosca which I already have. Lol.  They’re all kind of yummy berry colors [emoji173]️

It’s a B25 and looks really tiny sitting up front in the passenger seat all by herself .... especially with big growing lanky teenagers in the backseat complaining about not enough leg room!


----------



## MAGJES

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4199657
> 
> 
> I feel a little guilty every time I pick up my kids and tell them to sit in the back seat because the front is already “occupied”....


lol.  At least with this little beauty in the front they can't argue about who gets to ride shotgun.


----------



## diane278

My two favorite “C’s”....Clutches & Carbs.....doing Monday errands....


----------



## Versace Girl

My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.


----------



## MAGJES

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531


She's lovely!!


----------



## Versace Girl

MAGJES said:


> She's lovely!!


Thank you!! It's nice to be able to share her here.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531


What a stunning Birkin color! Welcome


----------



## DR2014

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531


beautiful!  and welcome!


----------



## TeeCee77

Beautiful !


----------



## lala28

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531



Beautiful! Love that red color! Congratulations!


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999


This Birkin in this color has to be one of my all time favorites.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> This Birkin in this color has to be one of my all time favorites.



Awe thank you! I just love it! Always brightens my day, but I still find it easy to use.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Look at her sheen [emoji4]


----------



## Cookiiiiie




----------



## MAGJES

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999


Love love love this bag!


----------



## TeeCee77

Thank you!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

foreverbagslove said:


> Look at her sheen [emoji4]
> View attachment 4205058



Love!


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999



Ooh, she takes my breath away! I really love how malachite takes on slightly different hues — sometimes a little greener, other times a bit more blue....


----------



## lala28

foreverbagslove said:


> Look at her sheen [emoji4]
> View attachment 4205058



Gorgeous! An amazing black beauty indeed!


----------



## lala28

Cookiiiiie said:


> View attachment 4205222



Ooh! Super yummy! Just like sweet sherbet!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Ooh, she takes my breath away! I really love how malachite takes on slightly different hues — sometimes a little greener, other times a bit more blue....
> 
> View attachment 4205917



Ah love this! I need some turquoise water now! Thank you.


----------



## Cookiiiiie

lala28 said:


> Ooh! Super yummy! Just like sweet sherbet!



Thank you


----------



## preppie

Finally got my MT in the mail so I could take my new Evelyne out for its first spin!


----------



## vinbenphon1

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999


I am very in love with this colour.


----------



## chubbyshopper

This Evie is my newest H bag. So glad I waited for the adjustable strap option, which is perfect for a shortie. Cannot stop using her[emoji3]


----------



## MsAli

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531


So pretty!


----------



## MsAli

diane278 said:


> My two favorite “C’s”....Clutches & Carbs.....doing Monday errands....
> View attachment 4202334


----------



## MsAli

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4199657
> 
> 
> I feel a little guilty every time I pick up my kids and tell them to sit in the back seat because the front is already “occupied”....


So cute!


----------



## MsAli

foreverbagslove said:


> Look at her sheen [emoji4]
> View attachment 4205058


Oooooooh veeeeery nice!


----------



## MsAli

acrowcounted said:


> First time I’ve taken my Vert Cypres out in broad daylight. You can definitely see the green when in natural light.
> View attachment 4192058


Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999


Stunning!


----------



## Versace Girl

lala28 said:


> Beautiful! Love that red color! Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Versace Girl

Leo the Lion said:


> What a stunning Birkin color! Welcome


Thank you! So nice to meet you  : D


----------



## preppie

chubbyshopper said:


> This Evie is my newest H bag. So glad I waited for the adjustable strap option, which is perfect for a shortie. Cannot stop using her[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207124



I love this color and Rodeo!  Beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

My weekend go to bag, RC Evelyn TPM


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite in tow today. [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204999


Malachite and gold are striking together. This is one of my favorite Bs on TPF!


----------



## TeeCee77

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Malachite and gold are striking together. This is one of my favorite Bs on TPF!



What a compliment- thank you [emoji172] I just love her!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Slords

☀️☀️


----------



## Monique1004

Lindy's new make over!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Driving around on this happy Friday with this baby!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Monique1004 said:


> My weekend go to bag, RC Evelyn TPM
> View attachment 4208915


Beautiful and bright.



foreverbagslove said:


> Happy Tuesday
> View attachment 4210175


Looks so smart all dressed up.



Slords said:


> ☀️☀️


Lovely colour.



Monique1004 said:


> Lindy's new make over!
> View attachment 4215364


Gorgeous.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Driving around on this happy Friday with this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220880


Simply stunning.


----------



## missD

Second day out...after a sweet tea spill yesterday, she cleaned up without a trace.
This leather is amazing.

Just realized I forgot to take her stickers off! LOL


----------



## TeeCee77

missD said:


> View attachment 4221192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day out...after a sweet tea spill yesterday, she cleaned up without a trace.
> This leather is amazing.
> 
> Just realized I forgot to take her stickers off! LOL



Love!


----------



## candypoo

chkpfbeliever said:


> GA coming to work with me today.  Happy Friday !!
> 
> PS  Does anyone has the same issue as me ?  My twillies tend to pull after a few uses.  Am I just being too rough on them ?
> 
> View attachment 4166144





westcoastgal said:


> My twillies pull too. Gorgeous bag!



The twillies are not wrapped tight enough and the end of the finishing knot needs to be really tight secure so that it does not loosen or unwind easily


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4199657
> 
> 
> I feel a little guilty every time I pick up my kids and tell them to sit in the back seat because the front is already “occupied”....


----------



## azukitea

missD said:


> View attachment 4221192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day out...after a sweet tea spill yesterday, she cleaned up without a trace.
> This leather is amazing.
> 
> Just realized I forgot to take her stickers off! LOL


tea spill... what tea spill?  stunning bag for sure, I love barenia and barenia F


----------



## lilmonkey

She's home! Running errands with her new family after a long flight from Paris. I think I'll name her Ruby!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/epic-paris-trip-reveal.997166/


----------



## RackFanatic

My etoupe K40 riding shotgun[emoji41]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

missD said:


> View attachment 4221192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second day out...after a sweet tea spill yesterday, she cleaned up without a trace.
> This leather is amazing.
> 
> Just realized I forgot to take her stickers off! LOL


Gorgy!!


----------



## coloradolvr

My gold/gold b 35 out on a beautiful day[emoji173]️


----------



## sushiqueen

lilmonkey said:


> She's home! Running errands with her new family after a long flight from Paris. I think I'll name her Ruby!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/epic-paris-trip-reveal.997166/
> View attachment 4221963


Ruby is gorgeous ❤️


----------



## sushiqueen

coloradolvr said:


> My gold/gold b 35 out on a beautiful day[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4226325


Love your B. Gold on gold is soooo pretty!


----------



## gabsandme

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531



Simply gorgeous - congrats!!


----------



## gabsandme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Driving around on this happy Friday with this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220880



That color is TDF [emoji813]️


----------



## CaraBursae

Versace Girl said:


> My passenger today! This is also my first post on TPF and my first Birkin. (I know, a lot of firsts here.) Well hello and nice to meet you all. : ) BTW, she's a 35 in Epsom Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 4202531



I [emoji173]️ RC with ghdw!


----------



## Metalblond

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Driving around on this happy Friday with this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220880


BEAUTIFUL bag!!!  What color is this?  Thanks!


----------



## allure244

Metalblond said:


> BEAUTIFUL bag!!!  What color is this?  Thanks!



Not the owner of this beautiful bag but it is etain


----------



## lilmonkey

coloradolvr said:


> My gold/gold b 35 out on a beautiful day[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4226325


Gah!


----------



## lilmonkey

sushiqueen said:


> Ruby is gorgeous ❤️


Thank you, @sushi queen !


----------



## scndlslv

After having her almost a year, I finally took my Golden Girl out for a spin with the top down


----------



## Metalblond

allure244 said:


> Not the owner of this beautiful bag but it is etain


Thanks!  I'm still pretty new in the world of Hermes but I'm loving every second of it


----------



## MommyDaze

Sooo... I’m supposed to be on a diet  but Ms. Plume told me we needed a Pumpkin Spice Bundtlet. Who am I to say no?


----------



## art nouveau

Used my Bleu Paon B30 today with Tapis Persian twillys and JQ shawl.


----------



## wannaprada

My beautiful Gold on Gold B30 riding shotgun.


----------



## bagidiotic

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4228961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo... I’m supposed to be on a diet  but Ms. Plume told me we needed a Pumpkin Spice Bundtlet. Who am I to say no?


Woohoo rare sight 
Waffle plume


----------



## Austintx

art nouveau said:


> Used my Bleu Paon B30 today with Tapis Persian twillys and JQ shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229127



So pretty!


----------



## art nouveau

Austintx said:


> So pretty!


Thank you for your nice comment.  I love the Bleu Paon color.


----------



## art nouveau

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4229279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Gold on Gold B30 riding shotgun.


Lovely! Gold on gold looks great.


----------



## GoldFish8

Waiting in the parking lot at the supermarket lol. She still looks so pretty  K28 Noir


----------



## San2222

With b30 anemone sitting on my lap!


----------



## GoldFish8

scndlslv said:


> After having her almost a year, I finally took my Golden Girl out for a spin with the top down
> View attachment 4228337


She is Gorgeous! What kind of leather is this? Togo or Clemence?


----------



## scndlslv

GoldFish8 said:


> She is Gorgeous! What kind of leather is this? Togo or Clemence?


Thanks! It's Togo but I think she's gonna be slouchy like Clemence.


----------



## GoldFish8

scndlslv said:


> Thanks! It's Togo but I think she's gonna be slouchy like Clemence.


I love It! I recently saw the most gorgeous bag. It was a Black birkin either 25 or 30.. and it was so slouchy and effortless! I was Dumbfounded by how beautiful it looked. The lady carrying it was an impeccably dressed older woman, and it was the perfect contrast. I had Never considered a Clemence because of the slouchy factor, but this bag made me want one so bad! Enjoy your bag! It is gorgeous!


----------



## scndlslv

GoldFish8 said:


> I love It! I recently saw the most gorgeous bag. It was a Black birkin either 25 or 30.. and it was so slouchy and effortless! I was Dumbfounded by how beautiful it looked. The lady carrying it was an impeccably dressed older woman, and it was the perfect contrast. I had Never considered a Clemence because of the slouchy factor, but this bag made me want one so bad! Enjoy your bag! It is gorgeous!


Thanks, again. I have a Clemence B35 that isn't slouchy at all. So you never know.


----------



## GoldFish8

scndlslv said:


> Thanks, again. I have a Clemence B35 that isn't slouchy at all. So you never know.



interesting! Especially since I’ve now fully convinced myself i need a b25 slouchy Clemence


----------



## Rouge H

Going stealth today as Ms Kelly makes her first car ferry trip.


----------



## art nouveau

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4231980
> View attachment 4231981
> 
> Going stealth today as Ms Kelly makes her first car ferry trip.


Elegant classic H bag.


----------



## amaretti

Going for coffee with my Ms B


----------



## Dextersmom

Monique1004 said:


> My weekend go to bag, RC Evelyn TPM
> View attachment 4208915


Oh that color is so gorgeous!!


----------



## fawnhagh

Out running errands with my baby Gris T b. Can’t get enough of the rose gold hardware [emoji173]️


----------



## CaraBursae

fawnhagh said:


> Out running errands with my baby Gris T b. Can’t get enough of the rose gold hardware [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4238334



[emoji177]


----------



## CaraBursae

Dextersmom said:


> Oh that color is so gorgeous!!



RC is amazing! [emoji173]️


----------



## CaraBursae

In Halloween-mood


----------



## Keren16

Monique1004 said:


> My weekend go to bag, RC Evelyn TPM
> View attachment 4208915



Twins! Love this bag[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Yoshi1296

CaraBursae said:


> In Halloween-mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238426



Yay love this!! Happy Halloween![emoji316][emoji88][emoji317]


----------



## diane278

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yay love this!! Happy Halloween![emoji316][emoji88][emoji317]


+1


----------



## chkpfbeliever

fawnhagh said:


> Out running errands with my baby Gris T b. Can’t get enough of the rose gold hardware [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4238334


Truly special ! I've never seen RGHW on a B before.  Got to ask for that next time.


----------



## Yoshi1296

chkpfbeliever said:


> Truly special ! I've never seen RGHW on a B before.  Got to ask for that next time.



They recently began to introduce this hardware! I saw it on a Birkin Touch a few months ago.


----------



## fawnhagh

chkpfbeliever said:


> Truly special ! I've never seen RGHW on a B before.  Got to ask for that next time.



So far I see only birkin touch, gris tourterelle and blue nuit with rose gold hardware. But hopefully soon with more colors too. It’s such a feminine touch to the bag!


----------



## FreddieMac

fawnhagh said:


> So far I see only birkin touch, gris tourterelle and blue nuit with rose gold hardware. But hopefully soon with more colors too. It’s such a feminine touch to the bag!



I think I’ve seen black out in the wild too.


----------



## scndlslv

chkpfbeliever said:


> Truly special ! I've never seen RGHW on a B before.  Got to ask for that next time.


My SA in Paris told me two years ago it was coming. Sure took it's sweet time.


----------



## CaraBursae

My lovely 70‘s croc with a colliers de chiens twilly and a mini dog carrées strap.


----------



## Iffi

On my way to work . . .


----------



## CaraBursae

Iffi said:


> On my way to work . . .



Lovely color! [emoji171] Could you tell us the name?


----------



## Notorious Pink

...I think it’s blue encre...




(My girl likes chocolate)


----------



## rk4265

So beautiful! What size may I ask?


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> So beautiful! What size may I ask?



K25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## MAGJES

BBC said:


> ...I think it’s blue encre...
> 
> View attachment 4240496
> 
> 
> (My girl likes chocolate)


Oh my! Stunning!!


----------



## CaraBursae

BBC said:


> ...I think it’s blue encre...
> 
> View attachment 4240496
> 
> 
> (My girl likes chocolate)



Bleu encre is amazing! Such a perfect blue!


----------



## Iffi

Yes it is Bleu encre


----------



## art nouveau

BBC said:


> ...I think it’s blue encre...
> 
> View attachment 4240496
> 
> 
> (My girl likes chocolate)


Beautiful blue color!


----------



## art nouveau

Geranium Kelly with Couvertures Nouvelles twilly on the train with me today.


----------



## grapegravity

Here's Ms Magnolia on her first car ride


----------



## art nouveau

grapegravity said:


> Here's Ms Magnolia on her first car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242906


The twillys match your Magnolia Lindy and the strap so well.


----------



## CaraBursae

Evi RC with Bearn in rouge vif ostrich
The key chain is special edition petit H from Lisboa where sardines are kind of national food. Reminds me always of a lovely weekend there.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Went to drop off my ballot today with Ms. Bolide riding along.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

grapegravity said:


> Here's Ms Magnolia on her first car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242906


So pretty.  You paired it with the perfect twillies.


----------



## grapegravity

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty.  You paired it with the perfect twillies.





art nouveau said:


> The twillys match your Magnolia Lindy and the strap so well.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## grapegravity

Running errands today with Ms Evie!


----------



## Versace Girl

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4240385
> 
> My lovely 70‘s croc with a colliers de chiens twilly and a mini dog carrées strap.


Wow!!! Now that's a stunning vintage piece!


----------



## diane278

art nouveau said:


> Geranium Kelly with Couvertures Nouvelles twilly on the train with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242499





grapegravity said:


> Here's Ms Magnolia on her first car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242906





CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4244794
> 
> Evi RC with Bearn in rouge vif ostrich
> The key chain is special edition petit H from Lisboa where sardines are kind of national food. Reminds me always of a lovely weekend there.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Went to drop off my ballot today with Ms. Bolide riding along
> View attachment 4245154





grapegravity said:


> Running errands today with Ms Evie!
> View attachment 4246783



I scrolled down these photos more than once. I felt like I was looking at a garden of wild flowers....one stunning color after another!


----------



## Cookiiiiie

My passenger today is my Birkin in Vert Fonce, love this color for fall and winter


----------



## PIPET83

Mini Evelyn Togo blackZ


----------



## PIPET83

SO B40 orange gold GHW.
[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> I scrolled down these photos more than once. I felt like I was looking at a garden of wild flowers....one stunning color after another!


Your post made me scroll down the screen again and you're absolutely correct.  We've a variety of beautiful colors here ! That is why we all love H so much !


----------



## PIPET83

Birkin 25 black Togo RGHW. 
[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Love_Couture

amaretti said:


> Going for coffee with my Ms B
> 
> View attachment 4237396


This is gorgeous! What color is it?


----------



## azukitea

2002 riding with me today


----------



## MsAli

Goldie sitting shotgun


----------



## MsAli

New Evie riding home from London...


----------



## lyseiki8

Bolide 31 .. as an air passenger


----------



## Senbei

Feu B30 on a spirited drive in the mountains.


----------



## br_t

Miss Kelly in the car with me [emoji173]️


----------



## CaraBursae

On the way to the first XMAS-Party of the year.


----------



## amaretti

Love_Couture said:


> This is gorgeous! What color is it?



Thank you.  It is Bleu Marine and Bleu Saphir.


----------



## liangxt




----------



## PoppyLadyBird

CaraBursae said:


> On the way to the first XMAS-Party of the year.


I love this color!!!!


----------



## CaraBursae

liangxt said:


> View attachment 4271175



What a lovely triple!

Let me guess and correct me pls:
K Bleu nuit
B rouge grenat
C noir


----------



## CaraBursae

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I love this color!!!!



Thank you [emoji4]!
As long as I can remember it is vert anglais.


----------



## Monique1004

liangxt said:


> View attachment 4271175



They seems to have a party of their own.


----------



## misspink001

grapegravity said:


> Running errands today with Ms Evie!
> View attachment 4246783


I have this strap too!!! I love the colors, how it pairs with both pinks and blues. Looks awesome!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

These two go well together [emoji8]


----------



## scndlslv

foreverbagslove said:


> These two go well together [emoji8]


I love Hermes and LV together


----------



## weibandy

foreverbagslove said:


> These two go well together [emoji8]


They sure do!  A bit edgy and cool!


----------



## allywchu1

meow : “can we go now?”


----------



## MotoChiq

allywchu1 said:


> meow : “can we go now?”


That bag charm is adorable


----------



## Monique1004

My fur ball pico came out for the winter. I think most people can’t help not to touch it. LOL~


----------



## liangxt

CaraBursae said:


> What a lovely triple!
> 
> Let me guess and correct me pls:
> K Bleu nuit
> B rouge grenat
> C noir


Wow~ very impressive!


----------



## grapegravity

Taking Miss RP out for holiday shopping


----------



## Rhl2987

grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss RP out for holiday shopping
> View attachment 4283201


I love this and we completely have the same twilly to match our twin bags!! There were at least three good color matches/choices and I picked this one too  I’m totally not a pink girl but I’ve fallen in love with this treasure of a bag!


----------



## grapegravity

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this and we completely have the same twilly to match our twin bags!! There were at least three good color matches/choices and I picked this one too  I’m totally not a pink girl but I’ve fallen in love with this treasure of a bag!


What a coincidence!  My SA picked this one for me today after trying 3 different twilly on!  And good news! I used talcum powder on the oil stain and let it sit for 24 hours and the stain has lessened to a level that I can embrace so I dont need to send her away


----------



## foreverbagslove

Today’s deeds


----------



## CaraBursae

24/24 bleu nuit with entre ciel et mer bandana


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love her squishy look, CaraBursae! Please tell me what bag style and size this is?



CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4284585


----------



## The Cat

As I car guy I love this thread .
Not really interested in the bags , but trying to work out who drives what ...
Some nice seats , and nice cars in here !!! 

I might try to “borrow” a black Hermès over the holidays so I can post my own black leather on black leather carbon fiber bucket-seat arty photos


----------



## CaraBursae

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love her squishy look, CaraBursae! Please tell me what bag style and size this is?



It is a new model called 24/24. This is size 35 (also exists in 29).


----------



## HaddictedHomme

My holiday madness partner for the day!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

CaraBursae said:


> It is a new model called 24/24. This is size 35 (also exists in 29).


Oooooh, thanks!! I love it! I would love to see a modeling shot to get a feel for the size. It looks kind of like a broken in Kelly.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

I love this color! Happy holidays!


----------



## 1LV

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## CaraBursae

A merry Barenia Xmas to you all!!!


----------



## Onthego

My B35 Rouge Garrance clemance  PHW. My very first B from store 10 years ago. Comes out every December (other times too).
I love her. 
Merry Christmas to all. Well Happy Holidays.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Onthego said:


> My B35 Rouge Garrance clemance  PHW. My very first B from store 10 years ago. Comes out every December (other times too).
> I love her.
> Merry Christmas to all. Well Happy Holidays.


The perfect bag and charms! Tis the season! Happy Holidays and merry Christmas dear A!!!!! I miss our chats (((heehee))) xoxoxoxoxoxo to u and your fam!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

1LV said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4286269


The black and gold makes me weak. LVOE the LV 2 =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Running errands today with Ms Evie!
> View attachment 4246783


That strap is awesome!!! Do you have the code for it???


----------



## San2222

New to me c24 etoupe on xmas day


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> That strap is awesome!!! Do you have the code for it???


The code is J02310 and here's the link!  I think it will match your lagoon k very well, so is your new RA K too! 

https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/bandouliere-epi-nvprod140001v


----------



## TeeCee77

It’s just silly how much I love Ms Malachite [emoji172][emoji172][emoji4]


----------



## scndlslv

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s just silly how much I love Ms Malachite [emoji172][emoji172][emoji4]


I want this color so bad


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Onthego said:


> My B35 Rouge Garrance clemance  PHW. My very first B from store 10 years ago. Comes out every December (other times too).
> I love her.
> Merry Christmas to all. Well Happy Holidays.


how did I miss that last month?  So cute.


----------



## TeeCee77

scndlslv said:


> I want this color so bad



I hope one finds you! It’s such a great color!


----------



## Stansy

The K32 has not been chosen to match the car... but it does perfectly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Running errands today with Ms Evie!
> View attachment 4246783


can u wear it crossbody with the LV strap dear?


----------



## Monique1004

Going on a happy trip to pick up her new little sister Birkin!


----------



## Julide

Monique1004 said:


> Going on a happy trip to pick up her new little sister Birkin!
> View attachment 4319818


Oooo! What colour combo is this?


----------



## Monique1004

Julide said:


> Oooo! What colour combo is this?



Etoupe & Rouge tomato in chèvre. Here’s more photos if you’re interested in this combo. 

Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32264440/


----------



## Julide

Monique1004 said:


> Etoupe & Rouge tomato in chèvre. Here’s more photos if you’re interested in this combo.
> 
> Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32264440/


A beautiful bag! She glows!!


----------



## Monique1004

Julide said:


> A beautiful bag! She glows!!



Yes. I’m glad I got her in chèvre. Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

So thankful for a clear sunny day for a change, even if I'm only running errands!


----------



## CaraBursae

acrowcounted said:


> So thankful for a clear sunny day for a change, even if I'm only running errands!
> View attachment 4322105



Beautiful color! I‘m unsure. Vert
Vertigo?


----------



## acrowcounted

CaraBursae said:


> Beautiful color! I‘m unsure. Vert
> Vertigo?


Yes, Vert Vertigo Swift B25.


----------



## Gigllee

Goldie came out to play today


----------



## Rouge H

Ms. Marwari out running errands.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Stansy

K32 keeping me company during breakfast.


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> can u wear it crossbody with the LV strap dear?


Sorry for the late reply, been so busy with errands lately!  Yes! You can wear it crossbody and it's quite comfortable too!


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4322754
> 
> 
> K32 keeping me company during breakfast.


Oops - I thought this was the action thread....


----------



## art nouveau

Running errands today with my Bleu Glacier B30.


----------



## art nouveau

art nouveau said:


> Running errands today with my Bleu Glacier B30.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Onthego

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4330866


Gorgeous red. Would you mind identifying the color and leather?


----------



## Monique1004

Haven’t taken her out a while. My SA was telling me that she remembers when my hubby pick her up for my birthday.


----------



## UCDChick08

My baby with her new friend (rodeo) [emoji4]


----------



## art nouveau

UCDChick08 said:


> My baby with her new friend (rodeo) [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4333932


Beautiful!  What is the color of your Kelly?  We have the same Tree of Song twilly.


----------



## UCDChick08

art nouveau said:


> Beautiful!  What is the color of your Kelly?  We have the same Tree of Song twilly.



Thank you! It’s Blue Izmir. [emoji170][emoji133]‍♀️[emoji1373]


----------



## art nouveau

UCDChick08 said:


> Thank you! It’s Blue Izmir. [emoji170][emoji133]‍♀️[emoji1373]


Lovely color.  I like the Hermes bright blues.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

UCDChick08 said:


> My baby with her new friend (rodeo) [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4333932


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## UCDChick08

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is a beautiful bag!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## missD

K25 with a knotted Twilly scarf to extend the length for crossbody wear.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

VN B30 on the way to H today....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

missD said:


> K25 with a knotted Twilly scarf to extend the length for crossbody wear.
> 
> View attachment 4335653


Oh this is a great idea! I'm sooooooo doing this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yodabest

The many shades of gold


----------



## MommyDaze

PB 37 out running errands and shuttling DDs to and fro.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Bright & Sunny but brrrrrrrr cold....*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

MommyDaze said:


> PB 37 out running errands and shuttling DDs to and fro.
> View attachment 4343523


I love this under the radar style.  May need to look for one.


----------



## mauihappyplace

New BagNew Ride


----------



## andforpoise

mauihappyplace said:


> New BagNew Ride


Both are stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## sydgirl

mauihappyplace said:


> New BagNew Ride


Beautiful! May i ask what colour your b is??


----------



## Otis31

mauihappyplace said:


> New BagNew Ride



That color is beautiful!


----------



## mauihappyplace

sydgirl said:


> Beautiful! May i ask what colour your b is??


Bleu Brighton


----------



## Tonimichelle

Monique1004 said:


> Haven’t taken her out a while. My SA was telling me that she remembers when my hubby pick her up for my birthday.
> View attachment 4332228


She’s lovely , what colour is she please?


----------



## Monique1004

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s lovely [emoji2], what colour is she please?



Thank you! She’s Cobalt. Very lovely blue.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! She’s Cobalt. Very lovely blue.


Thanks! She’s a gorgeous blue


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mauihappyplace said:


> New BagNew Ride


Gorgeous Blue!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## MaryAndDogs

Loving all the posts here ❣️ So many new ideas


----------



## chubbyshopper

My new Preloved GP36. Just got her yesterday and she's the perfect work bag.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Bag-terfly

Ms Black Beauty is out for a ride.


----------



## PIPET83

B25 swift GHW.


----------



## grapegravity

L30 RC is enjoying 17c temp today


----------



## Ethengdurst

Risking it with a little bit of rain today


----------



## missD

Mom duty w/ K25.


----------



## HGT

Seeing so many bags in Etoupe the last few posts, I feel like joining the party here! [emoji6]


----------



## PIPET83

B40 blue something... I can’t remember Togo... back to basics


----------



## mlgnlg

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue something... I can’t remember Togo... back to basics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379601



Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Finally took my first SO out for a ride!! Under the beautiful spring weather in south Texas, she is going to play a round of golf and go shopping with me. [emoji177]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Nanami_S. said:


> Finally took my first SO out for a ride!! Under the beautiful spring weather in south Texas, she is going to play a round of golf and go shopping with me. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380406


This is so pretty!  What are the specs please?


----------



## Nanami_S.

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is so pretty!  What are the specs please?



Thank you [emoji4] 
K28 Rose Pourpre & Raisin in Chèvre


----------



## missD

Switching it up to the driver’s seat because hubby went off somewhere.


----------



## mcpro

My companion today .. A lot of times I think of rehoming  her because of the size..  but I’m just in love with the color  that I can’t let her go


----------



## DR2014

mcpro said:


> My companion today .. A lot of times I think of rehoming  her because of the size..  but I’m just in love with the color  that I can’t let her go
> 
> View attachment 4383534


Hi mcpro - what is the size?  Thanks.


----------



## mcpro

DR2014 said:


> Hi mcpro - what is the size?  Thanks.



Hi, there it's size 35.


----------



## DR2014

mcpro said:


> Hi, there it's size 35.


Its beautiful!


----------



## Iffi




----------



## meg8182000

Heading to work with Rouge Piment Evie’s first outing.


----------



## Gigllee

mcpro said:


> My companion today .. A lot of times I think of rehoming  her because of the size..  but I’m just in love with the color  that I can’t let her go
> 
> View attachment 4383534


Gorgeous! May I ask if that’s Cuvier? I’ve been dying to own a color like that.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> My companion today .. A lot of times I think of rehoming  her because of the size..  but I’m just in love with the color  that I can’t let her go
> 
> View attachment 4383534


She's so beautiful and she's glowing with all her gorgeous accessories too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iffi said:


>


Love!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meg8182000 said:


> View attachment 4385941
> 
> 
> Heading to work with Rouge Piment Evie’s first outing.


Ohhhh she pops against your seats!!! Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> Finally took my first SO out for a ride!! Under the beautiful spring weather in south Texas, she is going to play a round of golf and go shopping with me. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380406


*EXQUISITE!!!!!!!*


----------



## weibandy

.


----------



## weibandy

Iffi said:


>


What color is this beauty?


----------



## Iffi

weibandy said:


> What color is this beauty?


Black


----------



## grapegravity

Her maiden trip... To see doctor


----------



## Suncatcher

grapegravity said:


> Her maiden trip... To see doctor
> View attachment 4388224



Simply stunning!


----------



## CaraBursae

meg8182000 said:


> View attachment 4385941
> 
> 
> Heading to work with Rouge Piment Evie’s first outing.



Rouge piment is simply gorgeous!


----------



## TeeCee77

B30 kind of day [emoji173]️


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> B30 kind of day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392960


Perfect match as always! Would you mind sharing the name and cw of your twilly? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Perfect match as always! Would you mind sharing the name and cw of your twilly? Thanks [emoji4]



Thank you! [emoji4]I love these! They are the Astrologie Nouvelle Jaune Blanc Moutarde. Unfortunately I don’t have the cw.


----------



## mara375

Finally enjoying some spring sunshine!


----------



## sunflower_13

About to go groceries shopping.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mara375 said:


> Finally enjoying some spring sunshine!


Pretty just standing alone !


----------



## meg8182000

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh she pops against your seats!!! Perfection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## meg8182000

CaraBursae said:


> Rouge piment is simply gorgeous!



Thank you. It's such a pretty red!


----------



## PIPET83

first day out[emoji6]


----------



## mara375

chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty just standing alone !



Thank you!


----------



## margieb

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4399187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first day out[emoji6]



Amazing


----------



## 1gunro

Ms Bouganvillia out today .. waiting in line to pick up a rx


----------



## CaraBursae

Bunny hiding on Barenia [emoji195]


----------



## PIPET83

Birkin 30 epsom Cactus.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4404160
> 
> Birkin 30 epsom Cactus.


Lovely! I'm not sure how I am seeing all these straps attached though..? I thought there was no holes for straps on Bs'?


PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4399187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first day out[emoji6]


Wow!! What a rare bag O_O


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ADreamDeferred said:


> Lovely! I'm not sure how I am seeing all these straps attached though..? I thought there was no holes for straps on Bs'?
> 
> Wow!! What a rare bag O_O


He is really one of the only members doing that... he has a huge collection of 25s and attached the strap to the inside part of the sangles.... there are no holes.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Israeli_Flava said:


> He is really one of the only members doing that... he has a huge collection of 25s and attached the strap to the inside part of the sangles.... there are no holes.


Thought so!  Ah, I see now that those bags I saw were the same person. Thanks!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Israeli_Flava said:


> He is really one of the only members doing that... he has a huge collection of 25s and attached the strap to the inside part of the sangles.... there are no holes.




Part of me likes the idea...and part of me worries for the integrity of the sangles


----------



## PIPET83

ma favorite baby [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji173]️


----------



## beerbee

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4408474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ma favorite baby [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji173]️


This is the most adorable baby with the cutest rodeo!


----------



## cutiecat

going shopping with my lady in red.


----------



## TeeCee77

Maiden voyage with my new love [emoji173]️


----------



## shuemacher

cutiecat said:


> going shopping with my lady in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414395



Would you share what shade of red is it?


----------



## CaraBursae

On the way to the supermarket


----------



## beerbee

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4408474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ma favorite baby [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji173]️


Curious how the strap is attached to the bag?


----------



## MommyDaze

Gold Bolide waiting for DD to finish ballet.


----------



## lovemybags54

First day out


----------



## SDC2003

Etain riding with me today. She’s a chameleon depending on the lighting [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Not my car... But matching my Birdie K with her Twilly so nicely that I had to take some pics:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mirrowed when sitting in the passenger seat (pic taking by me sitting in the driver's seat):


----------



## Rouge H

Off to the market


----------



## LavenderIce

At the library with Miss B35 Etain


----------



## PIPET83

B25 rouge de couer perfect match for my seats.


----------



## obcessd

First ride for picotin raisin [emoji738]


----------



## PIPET83

J


----------



## acrowcounted

It’s a Raisin B25 kind of day...


----------



## Joy_of_shopping

Waiting for Ikea to open


----------



## Doyenne89

Little Miss B enjoying some open-top motoring!


----------



## Metalblond

Not only do I love your bags, but I love the interior of your car!!!


----------



## Metalblond

PIPET83 said:


> J


Not only do I love your bags, but I love the interior of your car!!!  (oops...sorry for the duplicate post)


----------



## Metalblond

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4431767
> 
> B25 rouge de couer perfect match for my seats.


Perfect match!!!  Is that a Bentley?  (Sorry- handbags and cars are my two favorite things and this thread is one of my favorites!).


----------



## Doyenne89

Metalblond said:


> Perfect match!!!  Is that a Bentley?  (Sorry- handbags and cars are my two favorite things and this thread is one of my favorites!).


Haha mine two favorites too. I think her car is a new Mercedes G class SUV. They really did the interior up nicely in those! Looking sharp!


----------



## Metalblond

Doyenne89 said:


> Haha mine two favorites too. I think her car is a new Mercedes G class SUV. They really did the interior up nicely in those! Looking sharp!


Definitely sharp!  Now my guess on yours (which I also love) is a C4S cabriolet?  Or maybe a Carrera 2S cabriolet?  Your Birkin looks terrific in it, regardless of whether I'm in the right ballpark or not though!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Heading BACK to work so thought I would grab Jypsiere Bleu Sapphir


----------



## Doyenne89

Metalblond said:


> Definitely sharp!  Now my guess on yours (which I also love) is a C4S cabriolet?  Or maybe a Carrera 2S cabriolet?  Your Birkin looks terrific in it, regardless of whether I'm in the right ballpark or not though!



Close! 718 GTS. Although the 2020 911 has my Black/Chalk interior as an option now...it used to only be available with graphite blue/Chalk.


----------



## Metalblond

Doyenne89 said:


> Close! 718 GTS. Although the 2020 911 has my Black/Chalk interior as an option now...it used to only be available with graphite blue/Chalk.


You threw me off with the open top comment .... and the black/chalk interior..so I was thinking 911 Cabriolet-- but I was close  The 718 GTS is an awesome ride (I did an autocross in a 718 GTS last year)  and your Birkin looks amazing in it!  Enjoy them both


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello Ladies
My Baby 25 Girs-Rose gold


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

My kelly sellier in epsom leather gold with palladium!!


----------



## bagidiotic

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4436704
> 
> Hello Ladies
> My Baby 25 Girs-Rose gold


Gris?rghw?
Doesn't look like


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Metalblond said:


> You threw me off with the open top comment .... and the black/chalk interior..so I was thinking 911 Cabriolet-- but I was close  The 718 GTS is an awesome ride (I did an autocross in a 718 GTS last year)  and your Birkin looks amazing in it!  Enjoy them both


Omg I love this!  I used to drag race my M235.. I now have an M4 Comp and have been wanting to autocross
I work in the auto industry and it isn't often you find ladies interested in cars!


----------



## scndlslv

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Omg I love this!  I used to drag race my M235.. I now have an M4 Comp and have been wanting to autocross
> I work in the auto industry and it isn't often you find ladies interested in cars!


Love the car talk ladies! I’m also very into cars and got a chance to follow along with gumball 3000 when they were last in the US. What an amazing collection of cars that was. I’m going to Barcelona in a few weeks to catch the end of this year’s gumball rally.


----------



## scndlslv

And I’m strictly a bimmer girl. I recently test drove the new 850 and predict I’ll be in trouble soon


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

scndlslv said:


> And I’m strictly a bimmer girl. I recently test drove the new 850 and predict I’ll be in trouble soon
> 
> View attachment 4437207
> View attachment 4437208
> View attachment 4437209
> View attachment 4437210


I love this!!! I work for Lamborghini, RR, and Bentley and my father has worked for BMW for years... I'm looking at an X5M as my next car but it is hard for me to remove myself from a sporty coupe.. Also Lamborghini has spoiled me! The new EVO is incredible 

The M850 is a fantastic car! You would most definitely not regret getting it. I used to drool over the original 850 (old old) that BMW came out with and was hesitant to see the redone version but it is amazing!!


----------



## scndlslv

ladyofluxuryy said:


> I love this!!! I work for Lamborghini, RR, and Bentley and my father has worked for BMW for years... I'm looking at an X5M as my next car but it is hard for me to remove myself from a sporty coupe.. Also Lamborghini has spoiled me! The new EVO is incredible
> 
> The M850 is a fantastic car! You would most definitely not regret getting it. I used to drool over the original 850 (old old) that BMW came out with and was hesitant to see the redone version but it is amazing!!


I’m of a certain age myself and remember the original legendary 850. Had an ex bf who had one in the early 90s and I loved driving that v12. It was gorgeous. Even Prince had one in the same yellow he’s wearing in my avatar.

Sounds like you have THE dream job. A friend of mine just bought an X6M and that’s one sexy SUV. Love the X5 too. I just got a speeding ticket yesterday in my 18 year old 325 so nothing good will come of this 850 in my collection.


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

scndlslv said:


> I’m of a certain age myself and remember the original legendary 850. Had an ex bf who had one in the early 90s and I loved driving that v12. It was gorgeous. Even Prince had one in the same yellow he’s wearing in my avatar.
> 
> Sounds like you have THE dream job. A friend of mine just bought an X6M and that’s one sexy SUV. Love the X5 too. I just got a speeding ticket yesterday in my 18 year old 325 so nothing good will come of this 850 in my collection.


Wow you are one awesome lady! An E46? Sounds like we would be best friends! I love it!


----------



## PIPET83

Metalblond said:


> Perfect match!!!  Is that a Bentley?  (Sorry- handbags and cars are my two favorite things and this thread is one of my favorites!).



Hello... thank you for your comments it is the new g63 2019 edition 1.... it was really complicated to get one... it is my favorite car ever.. perfect
Combo, and match perfectly with the interior. Thank you.


----------



## Metalblond

ladyofluxuryy said:


> I love this!!! I work for Lamborghini, RR, and Bentley and my father has worked for BMW for years... I'm looking at an X5M as my next car but it is hard for me to remove myself from a sporty coupe.. Also Lamborghini has spoiled me! The new EVO is incredible
> 
> The M850 is a fantastic car! You would most definitely not regret getting it. I used to drool over the original 850 (old old) that BMW came out with and was hesitant to see the redone version but it is amazing!!


I could fall in love with all of them (although my dream car is a Koenigsegg Agera--you know, if you are going to dream big, go Holy Grail BIG~) but am I the only one who is stubbornly refusing to give up manual transmissions??  That narrows me down to Porsche (hopefully they release the new 911 in a manual--the first semester they are only doing in PDK)--although I think Aston Martin's new series will also have manual transmissions too.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagidiotic said:


> Gris?rghw?
> Doesn't look like


I just check Gris Etain
maybe effect by bad lighting


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Metalblond said:


> I could fall in love with all of them (although my dream car is a Koenigsegg Agera--you know, if you are going to dream big, go Holy Grail BIG~) but am I the only one who is stubbornly refusing to give up manual transmissions??  That narrows me down to Porsche (hopefully they release the new 911 in a manual--the first semester they are only doing in PDK)--although I think Aston Martin's new series will also have manual transmissions too.


Absolutely, I was massively disappointed in BMW who swore they would not allow manual transmission to die for phasing out manual!


----------



## Coconuts40

Metalblond said:


> I could fall in love with all of them (although my dream car is a Koenigsegg Agera--you know, if you are going to dream big, go Holy Grail BIG~) but am I the only one who is stubbornly refusing to give up manual transmissions??  That narrows me down to Porsche (hopefully they release the new 911 in a manual--the first semester they are only doing in PDK)--although I think Aston Martin's new series will also have manual transmissions too.



I'm one of those stubborn ones also, and so disappointed there are such few manual transmission options nowadays! I have been driving manual since I got my drivers license 30 years ago and I love it so much I am reluctant to let it go.  I am reluctant to let go of my current bimmer as I am worried about how limited my options are nowadays.


----------



## Doyenne89

Coconuts40 said:


> I'm one of those stubborn ones also, and so disappointed there are such few manual transmission options nowadays! I have been driving manual since I got my drivers license 30 years ago and I love it so much I am reluctant to let it go.  I am reluctant to let go of my current bimmer as I am worried about how limited my options are nowadays.



I am all about this! All of you ladies have great taste in cars! My neighbor down the street has the M850i. It’s a BEAST of a car. Great sound and it gets up and goes! It’s easily as fast as a Carrera! I’m with you on the standard transmissions, coconuts! I used to have a Honda S2000 and it was such a blast to drive. We need a separate thread for our ladies’ car chats haha


----------



## Gigllee

scndlslv said:


> And I’m strictly a bimmer girl. I recently test drove the new 850 and predict I’ll be in trouble soon
> 
> View attachment 4437207
> View attachment 4437208
> View attachment 4437209
> View attachment 4437210


Hahaha...bimmer gal here too. The only thing I’d drive...peeling the layers, I’m intrigued to see that some tpf’ers have more in common than just handbags.  I’m up for a new ride in December and it’s most likely going to be an M4 though the 850 would have been delightful.....and put me in Hermes ban island with no parole. Dang...I love the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## Metalblond

Doyenne89 said:


> I am all about this! All of you ladies have great taste in cars! My neighbor down the street has the M850i. It’s a BEAST of a car. Great sound and it gets up and goes! It’s easily as fast as a Carrera! I’m with you on the standard transmissions, coconuts! I used to have a Honda S2000 and it was such a blast to drive. We need a separate thread for our ladies’ car chats haha


I'm not sure how to start a thread...but maybe someone can figure out a car and handbag chat since there are quite a few of us now!   BTW...you may love the ultimate driving machine, but Porsche still has the manual transmissions. The 718 is pretty comparable to the M4 and it's probably worth taking a look if you like a 6 speed.


----------



## JA_UK

Me and Prune B at the hand car wash after we picked up some floral passengers


----------



## weibandy

scndlslv said:


> And I’m strictly a bimmer girl. I recently test drove the new 850 and predict I’ll be in trouble soon
> 
> View attachment 4437207
> View attachment 4437208
> View attachment 4437209
> View attachment 4437210


Mega gorgeous!!!


----------



## scndlslv

Metalblond said:


> I could fall in love with all of them (although my dream car is a Koenigsegg Agera--you know, if you are going to dream big, go Holy Grail BIG~) but am I the only one who is stubbornly refusing to give up manual transmissions??  That narrows me down to Porsche (hopefully they release the new 911 in a manual--the first semester they are only doing in PDK)--although I think Aston Martin's new series will also have manual transmissions too.


When I drove with Gumball Lewis Hamilton came to LA from Monaco after winning the Grand Prix to drive the last leg. Someone loaned him an Agera. I drove next to him for awhile and he waved at me.


----------



## scndlslv

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Absolutely, I was massively disappointed in BMW who swore they would not allow manual transmission to die for phasing out manual!


Precisely why I’m hanging on to my old 3. I adore my 650 but there’s nothing like a stick. I thought bmw was reintroducing manual transmission on certain models as an option. Of course not on anything I want.


----------



## Metalblond

scndlslv said:


> When I drove with Gumball Lewis Hamilton came to LA from Monaco after winning the Grand Prix to drive the last leg. Someone loaned him an Agera. I drove next to him for awhile and he waved at me.


What a great story!  Was it in the Agera that was the equivalent color of Hermes Blue Electric?  Great story!!


----------



## periogirl28

JA_UK said:


> Me and Prune B at the hand car wash after we picked up some floral passengers
> View attachment 4439735


I love the bag but I love those orchids even more!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

another one!


----------



## scndlslv

Metalblond said:


> What a great story!  Was it in the Agera that was the equivalent color of Hermes Blue Electric?  Great story!!


No I believe it was a dark grey or black. I still haven’t downloaded my video and pics from my GoPro and that was 4 years ago. LOL!


----------



## HavLab

Metalblond said:


> I could fall in love with all of them (although my dream car is a Koenigsegg Agera--you know, if you are going to dream big, go Holy Grail BIG~) but am I the only one who is stubbornly refusing to give up manual transmissions??  That narrows me down to Porsche (hopefully they release the new 911 in a manual--the first semester they are only doing in PDK)--although I think Aston Martin's new series will also have manual transmissions too.



I have a manual E90!


----------



## tlamdang08

Red-white- black


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

tlamdang08 said:


> Red-white- black


Beautiful! and gorgeous rodeo I love it


----------



## tlamdang08

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Beautiful! and gorgeous rodeo I love it


Thanks


----------



## 1LV

Target run


----------



## Israeli_Flava

From yesterday!


----------



## charlottawill

acrowcounted said:


> It’s a Raisin B25 kind of day...
> View attachment 4433375


Stunning bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

charlottawill said:


> Stunning bag!


+1


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## acrowcounted

charlottawill said:


> Stunning bag!





tlamdang08 said:


> +1



Thank you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Sporty bag in a sports car


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4448787
> 
> Sporty bag in a sports car


yesss! gorgeous car, B, and rodeo!


----------



## Phiona88

We are on our way to work!


----------



## tlamdang08

Black-red-white today


----------



## abg12

I love this thread! I thought I was the only crazy girl that admires her bag while driving 
(B35/Gulliver/Gold)


----------



## azukitea

Phiona88 said:


> We are on our way to work!


love this colour, is it gris T ?


----------



## Phiona88

azukitea said:


> love this colour, is it gris T ?



Yes it is!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Waiting for DD to get out of class.


----------



## tlamdang08

Love it !!!!





Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4448787
> 
> Sporty bag in a sports car





Purdue1988 said:


> Waiting for DD to get out of class.
> 
> View attachment 4453520


----------



## Senbei

My toolbox and my new back Rodeo!


----------



## JadeFor3st

My companion today...


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> My companion today...
> 
> View attachment 4455000



wow, beautiful, may I ask what is the color, please ?


----------



## tolliv

Just me and “Kelly” earlier today.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> wow, beautiful, may I ask what is the color, please ?



Thank you! It is Craie... light creamy color. I like this color so much I have three different purses in this color.
My favorite is craie with ghw.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tolliv said:


> Just me and “Kelly” earlier today.



I love love your purse. Is it 25 chèvre in Etoupe?


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you! It is Craie... light creamy color. I like this color so much I have three different purses in this color.
> My favorite is craie with ghw.


thank you 
Will be in my wish list from now on.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> thank you
> Will be in my wish list from now on.



Good luck and I look forward to seeing your wish list fulfilled.


----------



## mauihappyplace

TB orange poppy making her debut!


----------



## JA_UK

My passenger today ~ gold on gold mini Evie


----------



## MommyDaze

Bolide 35 out for a breakfast run this morning.


----------



## candyapple15

Miss Bo sitting in a fast train heading to Kyoto Japan.


----------



## odette57

tolliv said:


> Just me and “Kelly” earlier today.


I can’t get over your kelly, I love the spine! Gorgeous!


----------



## odette57

With my B30 malachite. So hard to capture the real color! This one I think is the closest.


----------



## tlamdang08

odette57 said:


> With my B30 malachite. So hard to capture the real color! This one I think is the closest.


beautiful color!!!


----------



## DR2014

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4457466
> 
> Bolide 35 out for a breakfast run this morning.


Beautiful Bolide, MommyDaze!  What leather is that?  Thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiao

tolliv said:


> Just me and “Kelly” earlier today.



Stunning!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Purdue1988 said:


> My companion today...
> 
> View attachment 4455000



This is the chicest kelly I’ve ever seen! Love this so much.


----------



## TeeCee77

odette57 said:


> With my B30 malachite. So hard to capture the real color! This one I think is the closest.


Beautiful bag. I love malachite!!


----------



## Metalblond

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4448787
> 
> Sporty bag in a sports car


BEAUTIFUL---- Is this a McLaren Spider?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Metalblond said:


> BEAUTIFUL---- Is this a McLaren Spider?


Thanks! No, it’s a McLaren 570S. You’re good...


----------



## Ethengdurst

odette57 said:


> With my B30 malachite. So hard to capture the real color! This one I think is the closest.


Gorgeous!


----------



## MommyDaze

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful Bolide, MommyDaze!  What leather is that?  Thanks!


Thanks!  It is one of my workhorse bags. I believe it is Gulliver.


----------



## tlamdang08

Drive through at Better Buzz coffee


----------



## Pokie607

tlamdang08 said:


> Drive through at Better Buzz coffee



Oh my! This puts a smile on my face. Such happy colors


----------



## JadeFor3st

xiaoxiao said:


> This is the chicest kelly I’ve ever seen! Love this so much.



Thank you xiaoxiao. 
When I was using it yesterday, my little girl pointed to it and stated, “This! I definitely will use one day!”
And the reason for her statement is because she doesn’t really care for many of my current purses. She says it’s too old for her, which I totally understand for a little girl. But I was very happy to hear her say that because most of my bags will go to her anyway.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you xiaoxiao.
> When I was using it yesterday, my little girl pointed to it and stated, “This! I definitely will use one day!”
> And the reason for her statement is because she doesn’t really care for many of my current purses. She says it’s too old for her, which I totally understand for a little girl. But I was very happy to hear her say that because most of my bags will go to her anyway.


Your daughter is a smart one 


Pokie607 said:


> Oh my! This puts a smile on my face. Such happy colors


Thank youuuuu


----------



## JadeFor3st

Got influenced from all the recent red purses posting, so took her out for errands today.


----------



## Metalblond

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks! No, it’s a McLaren 570S. You’re good...


Thanks    ~  I have to admit, I like the 570S better than the 570S Spider (nicer roof line).  BEAUTIFUL car and BEAUTIFUL bag


----------



## Ethengdurst

Metalblond said:


> Thanks    ~  I have to admit, I like the 570S better than the 570S Spider (nicer roof line).  BEAUTIFUL car and BEAUTIFUL bag


Thank you, means alot. To be honest I’m not a big fan of convertibles (my DH thinks I’m crazy) but I love its doors. Lol


----------



## craielover

White and Craie


----------



## tlamdang08

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Love this combo so much!!


----------



## craielover

tlamdang08 said:


> Love this combo so much!!


thank you for your kind words!!!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

kleider said:


> White and Craie


This thread tickles me. It's just so cute to see all of the Hermes in the passenger seat. Very clever idea for a thread.


----------



## Metalblond

Ethengdurst said:


> Thank you, means alot. To be honest I’m not a big fan of convertibles (my DH thinks I’m crazy) but I love its doors. Lol


I don't like convertibles either (ruins your hair - and my husband thinks I'm crazy too!)... but the scissor doors are to die for!  You must have one of the happiest Birkins around--being in the most envied passenger seat


----------



## MAGJES

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Obsessed with your Twilly pairing. I love it with Craie.


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Wow that is gorgeous !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kleider said:


> White and Craie


WOWOWOWOW! Love this!


----------



## Pokie607

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Sooooo elegant!


----------



## abg12




----------



## craielover

MAGJES said:


> Obsessed with your Twilly pairing. I love it with Craie.


This is indeed the most harmonious paring I can find. The tree of song in black/red/yellow/green also works but doesn't bring out the ivory tone of Craie as much.

I just added another animapolis twilly yesterday which is ivory/pink/green, but I'm a little hesitant for a change.


----------



## Purseloco

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Dreamy!


----------



## JadeFor3st

kleider said:


> White and Craie


 
So beautiful!
We are almost twins except to the handles.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you xiaoxiao.
> When I was using it yesterday, my little girl pointed to it and stated, “This! I definitely will use one day!”
> And the reason for her statement is because she doesn’t really care for many of my current purses. She says it’s too old for her, which I totally understand for a little girl. But I was very happy to hear her say that because most of my bags will go to her anyway.




Awwwwwwwww I love this so so much. Reminds me of my mom taking me to jewelry shopping when I was young... for the same reason! I wish I had a girl to pass down to. Treasure the bond of shopping for years to come!!


----------



## craielover

Purdue1988 said:


> So beautiful!
> We are almost twins except to the handles.


You have the Au Galop! It's divine.
I'm late to the H game so totally missed the opportunity.


----------



## 1LV

kleider said:


> White and Craie


Beautiful.


----------



## JadeFor3st

xiaoxiao said:


> Awwwwwwwww I love this so so much. Reminds me of my mom taking me to jewelry shopping when I was young... for the same reason! I wish I had a girl to pass down to. Treasure the bond of shopping for years to come!!



It’s wonderful to see how fondly you think of your mom. The bond you have is very special. 
I feel it is a blessing for me to have my little girl. I will admit, many of the things I purchase is with her in mind. I read so often on here from members mentioning how thankful they are to have some of their moms’ classic pieces. At times, I envision one day my daughter will say the same.


----------



## JadeFor3st

kleider said:


> You have the Au Galop! It's divine.
> I'm late to the H game so totally missed the opportunity.



If your SA offer you to do an SO or a rack order, this is something you can now request.
I actually also have a craie K in size 25 with ghw before this was offer to me. I was hesitant at first since they are the same leather and color. But I’m glad I took it in the end; they are really two different bags. The Au Galop’s handle is unique and craie is such a neutral color, it goes with mostly everything. But my size 25 is the one I bring along on trips because it’s small and can be comfortably use cross shoulder. Also, the ease of transitioning it from a day to night bag makes it very convenient.


----------



## Brimson

I've been having fun trying to guess the cars!


----------



## craielover

JadeFor3st said:


> If your SA offer you to do an SO or a rack order, this is something you can now request.
> I actually also have a craie K in size 25 with ghw before this was offer to me. I was hesitant at first since they are the same leather and color. But I’m glad I took it in the end; they are really two different bags. The Au Galop’s handle is unique and craie is such a neutral color, it goes with mostly everything. But my size 25 is the one I bring along on trips because it’s small and can be comfortably use cross shoulder. Also, the ease of transitioning it from a day to night bag makes it very convenient.


Thank you for sharing your experience! Yes a K25 is on my wishlist and I'm hoping for a neutral color. Maybe someday I will also ask for a B25 Craie with GHW.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Taking this chameleon to work first time. I’m in love with it!!


----------



## Dany_37

kleider said:


> White and Craie


I want a twilly like this one so bad


----------



## craielover

Dany_37 said:


> I want a twilly like this one so bad


It's Le Jardin de la Maharani CW01 caramel/beige/ceil
I got it earlier this year. You may still be able to find it in the store.


----------



## Dany_37

kleider said:


> It's Le Jardin de la Maharani CW01 caramel/beige/ceil
> I got it earlier this year. You may still be able to find it in the store.


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

First time I remember to take pictures with Mrs B along my side in passenger seat.


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day ...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rodeo and my summer Kelly went to work with me. Happy Monday everyone !!


----------



## coloradolvr

Miss Evie on the way to Aspen Food and Wine Festival.


----------



## Senbei

It must be Rodeo season. All the last few photos have the little horses too.


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Rodeo and my summer Kelly went to work with me. Happy Monday everyone !!


Gorgeous match of twilly, rodeo and strap!!


----------



## vivi__

coloradolvr said:


> Miss Evie on the way to Aspen Food and Wine Festival.
> View attachment 4464648



Fun! DH and I were just in Aspen last week. It is so beautiful there. We left just before the food & wine festival unfortunately.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

This thread is a great way to get new ideas on how to "dress up" your bag! I LOVE IT!


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for coffee...


----------



## BombasticcLovee

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting for coffee...


Starbucks drive-thru never looked so good


----------



## boomer1234

Running errands!


----------



## Bentley143

boomer1234 said:


> Running errands!


Love it! What color is this beauty?


----------



## JA_UK

Me and H Vibration out for the first time today


----------



## tlamdang08

JA_UK said:


> Me and H Vibration out for the first time today
> View attachment 4468856


Beautiful in red, and I love red. Have a nice day !!!


----------



## boomer1234

Bentley143 said:


> Love it! What color is this beauty?


Thank you! It’s called vert tropical in Jonathan leather!


----------



## JA_UK

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful in red, and I love red. Have a nice day !!!


Thanks! You have a great day too!


----------



## Dextersmom

On my way to the beach with my RC TPM today.


----------



## Pokie607

Dextersmom said:


> On my way to the beach with my RC TPM today.


Such a beautiful color with the ghw!


----------



## Dextersmom

Pokie607 said:


> Such a beautiful color with the ghw!


It really is.  Thank you.


----------



## Nerja

On the way to ashtanga flow with Ms. Rouge Tomate!  After class I will be about the same tone of red, lol!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bonding time with my Gris Eptain RGHW today


----------



## Orchidlady

Going to morning coffee with hubby


----------



## ANN-11

To lunch


----------



## abg12

Happy friday everyone 
*B35/ Clemence/ Crevette


----------



## 1LV

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4474333
> 
> Happy friday everyone
> *B35/ Clemence/ Crevette


So pretty!!


----------



## blondiekinz

coloradolvr said:


> Miss Evie on the way to Aspen Food and Wine Festival.
> View attachment 4464648


Beautiful


----------



## TeeCee77

First ride with my new Gris Perle Jige


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> First ride with my new Gris Perle Jige


I love it!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Saturday everyone ! Sun is out and so is My baby B.


----------



## tlamdang08

In the Shade, out of the Shade 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

a little pop of rose pourpre


----------



## Dany_37

Haven't carried her in a long time but she's riding shotgun today


----------



## mauihappyplace

I picked up my Astrologie sweater and surprise my SO was ready!! I will post picture as sos as I can but I was so surprised and excited


----------



## surfchick

TeeCee77 said:


> First ride with my new Gris Perle Jige


Love this combo! You have tempted me into looking at the Jige again!


----------



## Pokie607

mauihappyplace said:


> I picked up my Astrologie sweater and surprise my SO was ready!! I will post picture as sos as I can but I was so surprised and excited


Waiting for the reveal


----------



## mauihappyplace

mauihappyplace said:


> I picked up my Astrologie sweater and surprise my SO was ready!! I will post picture as sos as I can but I was so surprised and excited


Ok to be fair I posted in new purchases thread just now since I didn’t she hadn’t been unboxed for the car ride... yet!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Lovely day out with Ms. Malachite


----------



## Rouge H

A glorious sunny day.


----------



## 1LV

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4483444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glorious sunny day.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rouge H

1LV said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you❤️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4483444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glorious sunny day.


I have tremendous bag envy!!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

mauihappyplace said:


> Ok to be fair I posted in new purchases thread just now since I didn’t she hadn’t been unboxed for the car ride... yet!!!


Finally the SO riding on the passenger side... contrast stitching the car and Miss B


----------



## Tonimichelle

Day out with DH


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s my Tressage’s first day out!


----------



## tlamdang08

K25 have new looks with canvas strap


----------



## boomer1234

Does this count? My SA called me yesterday morning and told me she had something!


----------



## Chl2015

My Pivione 30 Birkin riding on a Sunday spree.


----------



## 1LV

Heading out for an early dinner.


----------



## tlamdang08

Riding in the back seat with my B25


----------



## mauihappyplace

New workbag 24/24 with Miss B


----------



## nana9026

My workbag B30 noir with new all-black rodeo


----------



## Rouge H

My Trustworthy Ole Gal...never lets me down when out shopping. LA bag in Indigo❤️


----------



## abg12

Heading to Malibu for dinner
*B35/Togo/Lagon


----------



## 1LV




----------



## tlamdang08

Hide and seek game.


----------



## Rouge H

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523176



You can ride in my seat anytime. What a gorgeous bag


----------



## 1LV

Rouge H said:


> You can ride in my seat anytime. What a gorgeous bag


Thank you so much!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523176


 Beautiful - I’m loving the classics more and more ...


----------



## 1LV

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Beautiful - I’m loving the classics more and more ...


Thank you.  So am I.


----------



## Leo the Lion

nana9026 said:


> My workbag B30 noir with new all-black rodeo


Gorgeous! Bag twins except gold hardware.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4498112
> 
> Heading to Malibu for dinner
> *B35/Togo/Lagon


Love! You have my B's big sister!
I have same spec in b30 =)


----------



## tlamdang08

Bathing in the sun B25


----------



## TeeCee77

Trusty BF with her new twillies ❤️


----------



## art nouveau

Went to church this morning with my Blue Electric K28.  Twilly is Tree of Song.


----------



## ANN-11

My passenger today


----------



## tlamdang08

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4525773
> View attachment 4525774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger today


Beautiful . May I ask is it Box?


----------



## ANN-11

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful . May I ask is it Box?


Thank you dear ,no its not Box. It’s Evercalf leather with Enamel buckel


----------



## tlamdang08

B30 today


----------



## LVLover

Couldn’t resist....


----------



## 1LV

LVLover said:


> Couldn’t resist....


I absolutely love this!  Love, love, love.  Such a happy color!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Visiting the desert today with B30.


----------



## Ethengdurst

B30 Officier in the passenger seat with me going to lunch with family.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4543778
> 
> B30 Officier in the passenger seat with me going to lunch with family.


Amazing!! Love everything


----------



## Ethengdurst

Leo the Lion said:


> Amazing!! Love everything


Aww shucks, thanks honey!


----------



## Possum

Waiting patiently in the courtesy car while our car is being serviced.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Possum said:


> View attachment 4544049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently in the courtesy car while our car is being serviced.


I love seeing this SO!  It’s one of my most favorites!  So stunning to me.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Possum said:


> View attachment 4544049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently in the courtesy car while our car is being serviced.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Gigllee

Possum said:


> View attachment 4544049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently in the courtesy car while our car is being serviced.


So stunning . I’m jelly. What color is that if I may ask??


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gigllee said:


> So stunning . I’m jelly. What color is that if I may ask??





Possum said:


> View attachment 4544049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently in the courtesy car while our car is being serviced.


Plus one, love this colour!


----------



## Possum

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love seeing this SO!  It’s one of my most favorites!  So stunning to me.


@ODEDIHAIMS thankyou my dear!  


Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous!


@Ethengdurst thankyou 



Gigllee said:


> So stunning . I’m jelly. What color is that if I may ask??





Tonimichelle said:


> Plus one, love this colour!


@Gigilee @Tonimichelle Thankyou ladies. It is Bordeaux togo exterior with Gris T interior.


----------



## cutetoby

With mini c today~~~


----------



## CaviarChanel

Sitting pretty


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes in the back


----------



## craielover

Yesterday on the way to our SF meetup!


----------



## tlamdang08

Yesterday, To the beach


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting in line for my favorite coffee...


----------



## mcpro

My passenger today


----------



## tlamdang08

Taking my B25Swift to lunch.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

B30 in Rouge de Coeur
Anyone notice the matching red sign in the background?


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag 32


----------



## acrowcounted

My baby blue (Zanzibar).


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly28@Backseat


----------



## Israeli_Flava

My love affair continues with these neutral lovelies


----------



## TeeCee77

All dressed up for a trip to H ❤️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Heading to the gym now with my GP. Apologies that it is a repeat of the same bag that I’ve used all week.


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> Heading to the gym now with my GP. Apologies that it is a repeat of the same bag that I’ve used all week.


No need to apologize, I am the same boat with you, using the BBB30 again today


----------



## terinicola

Ignore my messy twilly tie, but my favorite bag right now.
Picotin 18 in Anemone


----------



## diane278

Baton de Craie on the way to WFM.


----------



## Lexgal




----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> No need to apologize, I am the same boat with you, using the BBB30 again today


Super gorgeous!!!


----------



## scndlslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> My love affair continues with these neutral lovelies


Twins!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> Twins!!
> 
> View attachment 4589012


Seriously!!! Best combo ever  xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lexgal said:


> View attachment 4588701
> View attachment 4588702


Gawwwwwwjussss partner!


----------



## Chagall

cutiecat said:


> going shopping with my lady in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414395


May I ask the colour of your birkin. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Pokie607

Running errands with my new B25!


----------



## Iffi

I love my B30 etain


----------



## 1LV

Iffi said:


> I love my B30 etain


_*I *_love your B30 etain, lol!  And the twilly is perfect.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Is it still allowed if it’s hanging by the rear view mirror? Had to buy this cutie coz it matches the car.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iffi said:


> I love my B30 etain


Soooo pretty!!! Look I got her baby riding with me on a sunny day!!! Obsessed!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> No need to apologize, I am the same boat with you, using the BBB30 again today



Such a cool combo and look! I love it!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Iffi said:


> I love my B30 etain



Etain this year has been pretty marvellous!


----------



## Iffi

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo pretty!!! Look I got her baby riding with me on a sunny day!!! Obsessed!


 B25? rose gold or Gold?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iffi said:


> B25? rose gold or Gold?


B25 RGHW =)


----------



## Bag Madam

How to make my hubby's dually ranch truck classy with a (preloved) '95 B30.


----------



## Ethengdurst

K32 Anemone Sellier on her maiden voyage...


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> Is it still allowed if it’s hanging by the rear view mirror? Had to buy this cutie coz it matches the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597759


 I like your idea, will copy it


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> Such a cool combo and look! I love it!


Thank you


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Ethengdurst said:


> K32 Anemone Sellier on her maiden voyage...
> 
> View attachment 4606011
> View attachment 4606012


Anemone with GHW is a dream combo!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Ethengdurst said:


> K32 Anemone Sellier on her maiden voyage...
> 
> View attachment 4606011
> View attachment 4606012




Your handbag just made me go...awwww  Such a cutie!


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly25 today with me


----------



## ladybug333

kleider said:


> Yesterday on the way to our SF meetup!
> View attachment 4552897


This is gorgeous! Love all the creative accessories  What color is this?


----------



## craielover

ladybug333 said:


> This is gorgeous! Love all the creative accessories  What color is this?


It's Craie. People often ask whether it is Beton...


----------



## TeeCee77

I’m smitten.


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> I’m smitten.


So cute


----------



## scndlslv

I’m in Scottsdale for my birthday and jumped at the chance to upgrade to a BMW convertible (just like home) for the weekend. My new Black Beauty and I have been zooming around with the top down.


----------



## Ethengdurst

K32 on my way to brunch this morning.


----------



## AlienaHermes

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4614128
> 
> K32 on my way to brunch this morning.


Beautiful!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Evie PM vibrato goes four-wheelin’!


----------



## H Ever After

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4623740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie PM vibrato goes four-wheelin’!



This is stunning!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

H Ever After said:


> This is stunning!!!


Thank you! From 2002!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4623740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie PM vibrato goes four-wheelin’!


Wow, beautiful. And I am so happy that you finally enjoy your bag


----------



## lolakitten

Super grey gloomy day, but errands need to be run...


----------



## Gigllee

lolakitten said:


> Super grey gloomy day, but errands need to be run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624439


Love love love. This is on my wish list for next year. I speak this into existence for 2020. Understated elegance...


----------



## lolakitten

Gigllee said:


> Love love love. This is on my wish list for next year. I speak this into existence for 2020. Understated elegance...


Thank you! I hope your wish list comes true


----------



## TeeCee77

Loving my mini bolide


----------



## Ethengdurst

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving my mini bolide


I’m loving looking at it too!


----------



## hers4eva

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving my mini bolide



Oh my gosh ... my Miss Bo just happened to look over my shoulder and said Mom please buy me one 

I love my Bolide 31 so seeing this baby made me melt 
Just to darn cute for words ....  you dressed her up perfectly ...


----------



## TeeCee77

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m loving looking at it too!


Thank you 


hers4eva said:


> Oh my gosh ... my Miss Bo just happened to look over my shoulder and said Mom please buy me one
> 
> I love my Bolide 31 so seeing this baby made me melt
> Just to darn cute for words ....  you dressed her up perfectly ...


Awe! I need a bolide 31! I adore the look and functionality and this mini is just too fun! You definitely need one


----------



## kimwizzzuuu




----------



## AlienaHermes

lingnanmax said:


> View attachment 4665712



love ❤️


----------



## 1LV

lingnanmax said:


> View attachment 4665712


To.  Die.  For.


----------



## scndlslv

Reposting my HG Raisin B, Brigitte, since it’s not visible on the first post anymore.


----------



## Ethengdurst

scndlslv said:


> Reposting my HG Raisin B, Brigitte, since it’s not visible on the first post anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4666444


Brigette is brilliant!


----------



## terinicola

My babe wearing her Valentine's day outfit for a casual brunch


----------



## tlamdang08

My swift Birkin 25 takes light so well.
The second picture is the  true color


----------



## 1gunro

Miss BP on a lovely sunny day! So hard to capture the true color of her, she's actually a little more green irl!


----------



## tlamdang08

1gunro said:


> Miss BP on a lovely sunny day! So hard to capture the true color of her, she's actually a little more green irl!
> View attachment 4670512


Love this shade of blue


----------



## 1gunro

tlamdang08 said:


> Love this shade of blue



Thank you, my dear!!


----------



## 1gunro

tlamdang08 said:


> My swift Birkin 25 takes light so well.
> The second picture is the  true color



I love how well your rodeo matches your gorgeous bag!! What color is this? A lovely red!


----------



## tlamdang08

1gunro said:


> I love how well your rodeo matches your gorgeous bag!! What color is this? A lovely red!


Thank you. The bag is rouge Piment


----------



## abg12

Heading to the H store to pick up a rodeo


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

abg12 said:


> Heading to the H store to pick up a rodeo
> View attachment 4670821


I  ❤️ your smooshy B- I love them both perky and new - but a floopy  one always makes me smile !


----------



## abg12

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I  ❤️ your smooshy B- I love them both perky and new - but a floopy  one always makes me smile !


 This is my first novillo bag, I just got it last December so not sure how it will age, but so far I love how soft it is. Reminds me of swift with slightly bigger grains.


----------



## Tonimichelle

abg12 said:


> Heading to the H store to pick up a rodeo
> View attachment 4670821


Slouchy perfection!!


----------



## abg12

Tonimichelle said:


> Slouchy perfection!!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Leo the Lion

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4673412


So gorgeous!


----------



## mcpro

Leo the Lion said:


> So gorgeous!



thank you


----------



## af068

My B35 in Gold Togo. Not in a car, but keeping me company in the Eurostar on our way back to Paris.


----------



## jinNH

My Kelly accompany with me today


----------



## pillsandpurses

Miss Goldie’s first ride in my new car


----------



## TeeCee77

First outing with Delilah​


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

My 45 Fjord HAC barely fits in the seat. Out for a spin in our new Mercedes.


----------



## TeeCee77

Same favorite K, different outfit (twilly)


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> Same favorite K, different outfit (twilly)


Love this look


----------



## tlamdang08

My Evie Recently becomes my favorite day bag


----------



## tlamdang08

First ride


----------



## TeeCee77

This twilly may just be my favorite


----------



## hokatie

My Picotin really enjoyed seating in the front with me


----------



## abg12

TeeCee77 said:


> This twilly may just be my favorite


Your taste on bags and twillys is impeccable


----------



## TeeCee77

abg12 said:


> Your taste on bags and twillys is impeccable


Thank you!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Picotin 18 bleu nuit


----------



## TeeCee77

tlamdang08 said:


> Picotin 18 bleu nuit


Love how you tied your twilly!


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> Love how you tied your twilly!


Thank you


----------



## Ethengdurst

K32 Anemone and Three Graces Hinged bracelet with the passenger (me!) Cheers me up using them during gloomy times.


----------



## TeeCee77

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4691572
> 
> K32 Anemone and Three Graces Hinged bracelet with the passenger (me!) Cheers me up using them during gloomy times.


Your anemone is stunning.


----------



## Ethengdurst

TeeCee77 said:


> Your anemone is stunning.


Thanks dear @TeeCee77! And yours as well! I’m addicted to it!


----------



## Cool Gal

All purses here look gorgeous with the twilly!!


----------



## abg12

Going to pick up meds (drive thru pharmacy)


----------



## PIPET83

coming back From the boutique.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Does this count as a passenger seat? I don’t have a car anymore. My Bolide is my faithful cabin luggage on all long haul flights.


----------



## TeeCee77

PIPET83 said:


> coming back From the boutique.


Your anemone is just radiating! This is my absolute, hands down favorite color.


----------



## PIPET83

Hello.


----------



## Tempo

Had to buy a new car. The old one did not suit my handbag!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My social distancing partner today!


----------



## Tempo

The expensive thing about posting in this threat is: You need a suitable car for each bag (lol!).


----------



## BBINX

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4703855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My social distancing partner today!


I love the color of your Mini Evelyne.


----------



## Antje_MUC

As I still don’t own a car, does an airline lounge sofa qualify as “passenger seat”? 
My raisin colored Birkin blends right in at Swiss First Class Lounge in Zurich. She is a great travel companion as well.


----------



## Rockerchic

abg12 said:


> Going to pick up meds (drive thru pharmacy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695617


Gorgeous...which red is that?


----------



## TeeCee77

Couldn’t stand it, brought the newbie out for a little ride for an errand. I sure miss using my bags.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Grocery run companion


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Antje_MUC said:


> As I still don’t own a car, does an airline lounge sofa qualify as “passenger seat”?
> My raisin colored Birkin blends right in at Swiss First Class Lounge in Zurich. She is a great travel companion as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707784


Dream colour for a Birkin!


----------



## samfalstaff

Off to purchase food. Never thought I would be so happy to run an errand. (Day 43 of the shelter in place order...but who's counting?)


----------



## Rockerchic

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4712603
> 
> Off to purchase food. Never thought I would be so happy to run an errand. (Day 43 of the shelter in place order...but who's counting?)


LOL!! My daughter and I were just saying something similar. We actually look forward to grocery shopping because that is the only time we see civilization (with masks and gloves) and the high point of our day is cooking dinner...neither activity was ever of interest to us before. I can't wait to get my bags back in the passenger seat!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pacific coast highway with Mrs K Today


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Pacific coast highway with Mrs K Today


I like how you hang you purse. A great idea! I must try it. The mousseline tied on your hat is brilliant!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> I like how you hang you purse. A great idea! I must try it. The mousseline tied on your hat is brilliant!!


Thank you. To be honest I am a bad driver


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. To be honest I am a bad driver


You are too funny!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I have enjoyed all things red and gold lately!

I am currently reading _The Cartiers: The Untold Story of the Family Behind the Jewelry Empir_e, and the book cover and the outside flowers match my B30 Birkin in Rouge de Coeur perfectly.


----------



## Chrismin

On the way to work .. I am a physician and have been going to work all along .. was wearing scrubs and a backpack to wipe down but Covid  numbers are down quite a bit where I am .  I have decided I need some degree of normalcy restored ... so I started wearing my normal work wardrobe and carrying my bags. For the most part she  sits in my drawer in my office but still makes me feel happier carrying her for those short bursts of time ! ... it’s the smallest things that can elevate my mood just a tad these days


----------



## 1LV

Chrismin said:


> On the way to work .. I am a physician and have been going to work all along .. was wearing scrubs and a backpack to wipe down but Covid  numbers are down quite a bit where I am .  I have decided I need some degree of normalcy restored ... so I started wearing my normal work wardrobe and carrying my bags. For the most part she  sits in my drawer in my office but still makes me feel happier carrying her for those short bursts of time ! ... it’s the smallest things that can elevate my mood just a tad these days


Love the bag, and thank you for the work you’ve done and continue to do.


----------



## Chrismin

1LV said:


> Love the bag, and thank you for the work you’ve done and continue to do.


Thank you for your kind and encouraging words!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Julide said:


> I like how you hang you purse. A great idea! I must try it. The mousseline tied on your hat is brilliant!!



She's not hanging her purse- it comes with an Hermes-branded seatbelt!


----------



## Julide

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's not hanging her purse- it comes with an Hermes-branded seatbelt!


----------



## tlamdang08

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's not hanging her purse- it comes with an Hermes-branded seatbelt!


Ah Good one


----------



## loh

I'm in the passenger seat with my daughter who is driving for her 2d time ever.  Can you tell I'm trying to hold onto something for dear life?


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> I'm in the passenger seat with my daughter who is driving for her 2d time ever.  Can you tell I'm trying to hold onto something for dear life?


ha...love the death grip


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I'm in the passenger seat with my daughter who is driving for her 2d time ever.  Can you tell I'm trying to hold onto something for dear life?


LOL I understand your feeling 
BTW love your CDC.


----------



## heytheredelilah

I’m tagging along for a car ride today.  My new to me Kelly 25 in sauge!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS 24/24 29cm
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## Tonimichelle

Yumslan said:


> I’m tagging along for a car ride today.  My new to me Kelly 25 in sauge!
> View attachment 4750289


That is such a pretty colour!


----------



## heytheredelilah

Tonimichelle said:


> That is such a pretty colour!


Thank you!


----------



## Gigllee

Ms. Vert Amande on a Sunday afternoon spin...


----------



## Gigllee

Ms. Vert Amande on a Sunday afternoon spin...


----------



## Hermezzy

Chrismin said:


> On the way to work .. I am a physician and have been going to work all along .. was wearing scrubs and a backpack to wipe down but Covid  numbers are down quite a bit where I am .  I have decided I need some degree of normalcy restored ... so I started wearing my normal work wardrobe and carrying my bags. For the most part she  sits in my drawer in my office but still makes me feel happier carrying her for those short bursts of time ! ... it’s the smallest things that can elevate my mood just a tad these days


This is just wondrous.  Gorgeous bag, color, accessorizing...stunning


----------



## Chrismin

Hermezzy said:


> This is just wondrous.  Gorgeous bag, color, accessorizing...stunning


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy taking a turn today.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Took my Ebene TPM out on errands yesterday. I like how the Lalbhai maxi-twilly gives it a pop of color! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Naessi

With my vintage Bolide 31 in the passenger seat. She is dressed up with a Burberry twilly today.


----------



## Senbei

Not the passenger seat but the backseat. Shot by my DH since I was driving.


----------



## loh

Senbei said:


> Not the passenger seat but the backseat. Shot by my DH since I was driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756411



Gorgeous color.  Such a good DH to take the picture for you.


----------



## Senbei

loh said:


> Gorgeous color.  Such a good DH to take the picture for you.


Thank you! He loves to take photos so he didn’t mind at all.


----------



## samfalstaff

Naessi said:


> With my vintage Bolide 31 in the passenger seat. She is dressed up with a Burberry twilly today.
> 
> View attachment 4756360


This bag is beautiful! What is the color?


----------



## Naessi

samfalstaff said:


> This bag is beautiful! What is the color?



Thank you! I bought it pre-loved so I'm not sure what the H name of it is. I think it might be chocolat.


----------



## Naessi

samfalstaff said:


> This bag is beautiful! What is the color?



Here is perhaps a better photo of the colour.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sitting in the back today (while DH and I enjoy a sneaky KFC in the front seats!)


----------



## Four Tails

Pardon the unsightly interior. I haven't had my car detailed in... a long time. 

This was our first trip back out together since lockdown started three months ago. It feels good to use some of my old normal bags in this new normal. 

I think I'm done with coated canvas bags for a long time. They had an extended stretch of use, and now they may rest.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Four Tails said:


> Pardon the unsightly interior. I haven't had my car detailed in... a long time.
> 
> This was our first trip back out together since lockdown started three months ago. It feels good to use some of my old normal bags in this new normal.
> 
> I think I'm done with coated canvas bags for a long time. They had an extended stretch of use, and now they may rest.
> 
> View attachment 4757132


Looks great! Don’t apologise for the car, my back seat currently looks far worse, you’ve made me feel better!


----------



## samfalstaff

Naessi said:


> Here is perhaps a better photo of the colour.


Thanks! It almost looks like ebene, a very dark espresso color. The color goes really well with the twilly!


----------



## Naessi

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It almost looks like ebene, a very dark espresso color. The color goes really well with the twilly!



Thank you! I'm thinking it's either Ebene or Chocolat. It is a great "Chameleon brown" as it seems to change a bit with its environment.


----------



## tlamdang08

B23 Capuchine Bleu Indigo out for a ride


----------



## acrowcounted

Waiting for my drive up take out order. Strange new world.


----------



## hokatie

acrowcounted said:


> Waiting for my drive up take out order. Strange new world.
> View attachment 4759319


Beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick trip to drive through coffee shop


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Waiting for my drive up take out order. Strange new world.
> View attachment 4759319


I thought I don’t like Retourne but I just keep staring at your bag


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick trip to drive through coffee shop



And stylishly prepared as always.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> And stylishly prepared as always.


Thank you. I am feeling sick due to the weather's change. Should I call a messy day.


----------



## hokatie

Dropping off my son to school this morning  
Thank you to @tlamdang08 for showing me how to make a rose with twilly.


----------



## Naessi

Not quite in the passenger seat, but still joining me in the car.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Dropping off my son to school this morning
> Thank you to @tlamdang08 for showing me how to make a rose with twilly.


I wanted to say yesterday that your Rose looked so cute    
Practice make perfect, right?


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I wanted to say yesterday that your Rose looked so cute
> Practice make perfect, right?


Thank you! It actually doesn’t look like rose to me


----------



## Four Tails

Took my etoupe Evelyne III GM out for a ride to pick up today's beer can release and some fresh fish for chirashi tonight. This old Louis Vuitton scarf has been my practice twilly for knot tying for probably 15 years now, and tonight it was a shoulder strap in lieu of the bulky standard strap.


----------



## tlamdang08

While waiting at the pickup parking lot....


----------



## MHLee

Honestly, I just went for a drive for my sanity from fighting daughters  ... sitting in a peaceful car with an old favorite.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## 1gunro

Out to the grocery! Funny how something I used to do a few times a week, is now somewhat terrifying..


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini lindy for a quick Trip to bakery store


----------



## JadeFor3st

hokatie said:


> Dropping off my son to school this morning
> Thank you to @tlamdang08 for showing me how to make a rose with twilly.



So cute! Is there a tutorial somewhere that I missed? I would like to learn too.


----------



## hokatie

JadeFor3st said:


> So cute! Is there a tutorial somewhere that I missed? I would like to learn too.


Thank you!   Here is the link:





						Scarves - The How-To Guide for Scarves!!!! NO CHATTER!
					

That is so clever! I'm definitely going to practise doing this tonight. Thank you so much for your generous tutorial - much appreciated. Hugs! :heart:You’re welcome :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## tlamdang08

My silk tote bag and my lunch   Of the day


----------



## diane278

vintage Verrou clutch.....we‘re heading to the drive-through for a caramel Frappuccino.....reward for cleaning up the kitchen _junk drawer......_


----------



## Tempo

Little Kelly on grand tour!


----------



## Ethengdurst

K32 Anemone to pick up new SUV.


----------



## Tempo

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4774355
> 
> K32 Anemone to pick up new SUV.


Uuuhhhhh! That car! Love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4774355
> 
> K32 Anemone to pick up new SUV.


 I just notice the brand of the car but of course the Kelly is a better focus point


----------



## tlamdang08

My Kelly is with me today just tag along


----------



## Ethengdurst

tlamdang08 said:


> My Kelly is with me today just tag along
> 
> View attachment 4776294


I’m gonna add those shoes on my wishlist, looks good on you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m gonna add those shoes on my wishlist, looks good on you!


 Thank you, they are cute.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> My Kelly is with me today just tag along
> 
> View attachment 4776294


Love the way your shoes go with your bag! And is that a face mask that matches your outfit hanging from your bag?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Love the way your shoes go with your bag! And is that a face mask that matches your outfit chained to your bag?


 Yeah today I am a matchy matchy from head to toe until i get in h store.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4774355
> 
> K32 Anemone to pick up new SUV.


drooooooling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Fetching coffee..


----------



## Tempo

Saturday morning shopping ride!


----------



## Holsby

Tempo said:


> Saturday morning shopping ride!
> 
> View attachment 4778050


A beautiful Bolide! She deserves only the best seat!


----------



## Four Tails

I'm sitting in the passenger seat this time, singing along with the Hamilton soundtrack, en route to eat wings and drink beer on the patio of our favorite local restaurant.

Still using that old LV bandeau as a strap for this huge Evie. It's quite comfortable, and a colorful change of pace. This lockdown has me cycling through the same three or four workhorse bags ad nauseam.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hoping I won’t get told off for Birkin abuse, but it’s surprising how much food you can fit in a B30 when you forget a plastic bag. They’re not really proper croissants, but I had to take a quick pic


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> Hoping I won’t get told off for Birkin abuse, but it’s surprising how much food you can fit in a B30 when you forget a plastic bag. They’re not really proper croissants, but I had to take a quick pic
> View attachment 4783680


I will back you up for Birkin abuse’s part.
Bag is meant  to hold otherwise it is not a bag  
i love it, I often stuffed my b25 to the max when I need my hand to open the building gate. But never have a courage to take my b25’s picture at that max point. You give me the inspiration, I will take picture next time


----------



## Four Tails

Tonimichelle said:


> Hoping I won’t get told off for Birkin abuse, but it’s surprising how much food you can fit in a B30 when you forget a plastic bag. They’re not really proper croissants, but I had to take a quick pic
> View attachment 4783680





tlamdang08 said:


> I will back you up for Birkin abuse’s part.
> Bag is meant  to hold otherwise it is not a bag
> i love it, I often stuffed my b25 to the max when I need my hand to open the building gate. But never have a courage to take my b25’s picture at that max point. You give me the inspiration, I will take picture next time


My B35s can conceal an entire Thanksgiving feast. Pre-lockdown, I used to use them to hold all of my farmers market spoils, and had room leftover. I'll testify at the trial in your defense, @Tonimichelle.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> I will back you up for Birkin abuse’s part.
> Bag is meant  to hold otherwise it is not a bag
> i love it, I often stuffed my b25 to the max when I need my hand to open the building gate. But never have a courage to take my b25’s picture at that max point. You give me the inspiration, I will take picture next time





Four Tails said:


> My B35s can conceal an entire Thanksgiving feast. Pre-lockdown, I used to use them to hold all of my farmers market spoils, and had room leftover. I'll testify at the trial in your defense, @Tonimichelle.


Thank you both! It’s lucky no one can see the tub of garlic hummus hiding under that lot


----------



## Chrismin

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you both! It’s lucky no one can see the tub of garlic hummus hiding under that lot


If it makes you feel better here’s my bag today 
tupperware has boiled eggs


----------



## MissSteph

Chrismin said:


> If it makes you feel better here’s my bag today
> tupperware has boiled eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783869



oh my. I am on board with all the food but will not have the heart to have the coffee cup there. You are brave!


----------



## Chrismin

MissSteph said:


> oh my. I am on board with all the food but will not have the heart to have the coffee cup there. You are brave!


Ha. The coffee cup is empty — def not that brave !


----------



## tlamdang08

Yesterday


----------



## jenayb




----------



## PIPET83

Finally...


----------



## Zucnarf

With one Twilly today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 4785274


Fun in the AZ sun!!!! Such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fun in the AZ sun!!!! Such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!



thanks babe!!!!


----------



## Chrismin

Zucnarf said:


> With one Twilly today
> 
> View attachment 4785769


Beautiful what color is your B?


----------



## Zucnarf

Chrismin said:


> Beautiful what color is your B?



thank you!! It is gold togo


----------



## Chrismin

Zucnarf said:


> thank you!! It is gold togo


Really ? So amazing how  colors in diff leathers look different — somehow I was thinking it seemed more toffee like 
But nonetheless fabulous !


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic 16 wallet


----------



## PIPET83

My fav


----------



## diane278

Although my errands are few, I’m ’riding heavy’ these days...
A clutch and my Covid Car Kit: a fabric mask for the day; extra masks in a zip lock bag; large bag of gloves; dedicated car tote holding paper towels; wipes; and I’m not sure what else is in there....

I’m operating on the theory that if I carry everything that I _might _need, I won’t need it. But if I leave something at home, I’ll need it as sure as I’m sitting here posting this. So I’ve turned my car into an ongoing mess...


----------



## tlamdang08

Barely out ( coffee drive through time)


----------



## DR2014

I hope no-one will be offended by my Victoria and Rooroo Pouch riding UNDER the passenger seat!  On our way to trade in our old car for a new one!  Yay!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> I hope no-one will be offended by my Victoria and Rooroo Pouch riding UNDER the passenger seat!  On our way to trade in our old car for a new one!  Yay!!
> View attachment 4789475


You are brave, love it. I will put my bag down but on top of a towel


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> I hope no-one will be offended by my Victoria and Rooroo Pouch riding UNDER the passenger seat!  On our way to trade in our old car for a new one!  Yay!!
> View attachment 4789475


They look great together ( on the seat OR the floor!) Now do we get to see them in their new ride?


----------



## Four Tails

DR2014 said:


> I hope no-one will be offended by my Victoria and Rooroo Pouch riding UNDER the passenger seat!  On our way to trade in our old car for a new one!  Yay!!
> View attachment 4789475


Oooh, I love a gold Victoria! Such a great bag. Congrats on the new car!


----------



## TeeCee77

Baby B headed to dinner


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> They look great together ( on the seat OR the floor!) Now do we get to see them in their new ride?





Four Tails said:


> Oooh, I love a gold Victoria! Such a great bag. Congrats on the new car!


I will do it tomorrow!  New car is so high tech I am a little scared of it, ha ha.  My old car (Land Rover LR4) was 10 years old, and it was not high tech when I got it.  The new one (BMW x7) informed me yesterday that it needed some down time to perform a software upgrade, and then texted me when it was finished!!


----------



## DR2014

TeeCee77 said:


> Baby B headed to dinner
> 
> View attachment 4790553


Looks beautiful, @TeeCee77 !


----------



## loh

DR2014 said:


> I will do it tomorrow!  New car is so high tech I am a little scared of it, ha ha.  My old car (Land Rover LR4) was 10 years old, and it was not high tech when I got it.  The new one (BMW x7) informed me yesterday that it needed some down time to perform a software upgrade, and then texted me when it was finished!!



Congrats on the new wheels!    And good luck figuring out all the techie bells and whistles!


----------



## DR2014

In the new ride...


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> In the new ride...
> View attachment 4791394


TOTALLY befitting their beauty! (That barenia is a knock-out)


----------



## Ethengdurst

DR2014 said:


> In the new ride...
> View attachment 4791394


Congrats, love the X7! And of course your H goodies too!


----------



## hokatie

My Evie TPM takes the first ride to the Starbucks today


----------



## hokatie

DR2014 said:


> I will do it tomorrow!  New car is so high tech I am a little scared of it, ha ha.  My old car (Land Rover LR4) was 10 years old, and it was not high tech when I got it.  The new one (BMW x7) informed me yesterday that it needed some down time to perform a software upgrade, and then texted me when it was finished!!


Congrats on the new car! How do you like your X7? Sorry to ask because I’m thinking of trading my old 335 for the X7. But my DH prefers the Porsche Cayenne turbo.


----------



## Pksz

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4774355
> 
> K32 Anemone to pick up new SUV.


This combo is just stunning!!!


----------



## Pksz

Four Tails said:


> Took my etoupe Evelyne III GM out for a ride to pick up today's beer can release and some fresh fish for chirashi tonight. This old Louis Vuitton scarf has been my practice twilly for knot tying for probably 15 years now, and tonight it was a shoulder strap in lieu of the bulky standard strap.
> 
> View attachment 4762929



I love my Evie but the long heavy strap has become a liability and I no longer use the bag much at all. However I’ve seen several recent pics with a twilly/scarf being used as a strap and love this idea! Gonna play around with some and give it a go this weekend!!! Thanks!!


----------



## tlamdang08

While we are waiting


----------



## samfalstaff

DR2014 said:


> In the new ride...
> View attachment 4791394


The bag is beautiful too! Is it a Victoria?


----------



## DR2014

hokatie said:


> Congrats on the new car! How do you like your X7? Sorry to ask because I’m thinking of trading my old 335 for the X7. But my DH prefers the Porsche Cayenne turbo.


So far so good!  I LOVE it!  But its a major upgrade from my last car, which really drove like a truck.  The x7 drives much, much more like a car. It's also a huge upgrade for us in terms of the luxury elements.


----------



## DR2014

samfalstaff said:


> The bag is beautiful too! Is it a Victoria?


Thank you!  Yes, it's a victoria, probably my most used H bag at this point.  I used to use my Bolide every day to go to the office, but it has been sitting on its shelf since early March...  The victoria is completely care free for me, holds a ton, fits over my shoulder (I thinks the straps have stretched a bit) and my DDs can put what they want in there too.


----------



## hokatie

DR2014 said:


> So far so good!  I LOVE it!  But its a major upgrade from my last car, which really drove like a truck.  The x7 drives much, much more like a car. It's also a huge upgrade for us in terms of the luxury elements.


Thank you! I can tell that X7 is much more comfortable drive for you. I’m driving the Lexus GX now. It’s good but kind of slow. I need a fast car


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

On my way home from a visit to the H store


----------



## loh

My graybie accompanying me to a session with my sports medicine guy followed by bunch of errand running.

I just noticed how in this lighting she looks so close to etoupe, but indoors she definitely looks gray.  So interesting...


----------



## LVinCali

loh said:


> My graybie accompanying me to a session with my sports medicine guy followed by bunch of errand running.
> 
> I just noticed how in this lighting she looks so close to etoupe, but indoors she definitely looks gray.  So interesting...


I am an etain lover (I’ve seen your other etain posts) who is considering throwing in the towel and looking at etoupe- this gives me hope that I can love both


----------



## loh

LVinCali said:


> I am an etain lover (I’ve seen your other etain posts) who is considering throwing in the towel and looking at etoupe- this gives me hope that I can love both



So here's a picture of my etain and etoupe indoors.  I don't think they're close in this lightning which is why I was surprised to see how different etain looked in the sun.  Chameleon color indeed.  And yes, there's always room to love both.


----------



## TeeCee77

BF got to come to work today. Love getting my 35s out again.


----------



## PIPET83

Finally out.


----------



## LVinCali

PIPET83 said:


> Finally out.



Love your Hermès green!  Stunning


----------



## odette57

Most carefree H bag.


----------



## heytheredelilah

Birkin 25 swift in color prune!  I finally found twillys (non Hermès) to match!  The handles are quite thin and can dig in my arm so the twillys help with the comfort.


----------



## nymeria

That color in swift!!


----------



## voguekelly711

Late birthday present to me!!! Ms. BBK dressing up my outfits on a few errands today


----------



## DreamingPink

B25 barenia❤️


----------



## 1LV

DreamingPink said:


> B25 barenia❤
> 
> View attachment 4798511


Beautiful


----------



## DreamingPink

1LV said:


> Beautiful


Thank you for your kind word


----------



## am2022

Change of twilly today !


----------



## am2022

loh love this twilly - which one is this ?

I have a big momma etain kelly that has a hot pink twilly but want to change it for summer ! ❤️


loh said:


> My graybie accompanying me to a session with my sports medicine guy followed by bunch of errand running.
> 
> I just noticed how in this lighting she looks so close to etoupe, but indoors she definitely looks gray.  So interesting...
> 
> View attachment 4794565


----------



## loh

amacasa said:


> loh love this twilly - which one is this ?
> 
> I have a big momma etain kelly that has a hot pink twilly but want to change it for summer ! ❤



Thank you!  It's the animapolis twilly.


----------



## Ethengdurst

amacasa said:


> Change of twilly today !
> 
> View attachment 4799743


What color is your rodeo my dear?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> My fav
> 
> View attachment 4787462


I take my new babies out with the stickers attached, but the felt? hahahah


----------



## PIPET83

Ah jajaja, i was moving to the countryside and it was the bag for the weekend...  the bag was in the passanger seat so... i took the picture..


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> I take my new babies out with the stickers attached, but the felt? hahahah




Ah jajaja, i was moving to the countryside and it was the bag for the weekend... the bag was in the passanger seat so... i took the picture..


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

*There is just something about the color Hermès Gold in the sunlight that is magical! 

Here's my Queen B in size 40cm *_(I like them big)_* in the passenger seat!*​


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Tempo said:


> The expensive thing about posting in this threat is: You need a suitable car for each bag (lol!).
> 
> View attachment 4704126


Oh! So true!


----------



## TeeCee77

Headed to pick up her new cousin C18 anemone!


----------



## am2022

Hi ! ❤️ It is vert verone , Celeste and gold
!





Ethengdurst said:


> What color is your rodeo my dear?


----------



## tlamdang08

Take my first B out for a ride


----------



## MissSteph

Miss Noir’s first outing! My mask may need a cute little rodeo to keep its company.


----------



## hokatie

My Picotin is accompanying me today.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> My Picotin is accompanying me today.
> 
> View attachment 4805830


Your Rose is beautiful   
I am using my picotin this morning too.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Your Rose is beautiful
> I am using my picotin this morning too.
> 
> View attachment 4805844


Thank you   ! I keep practicing and practicing. Your Picotin is beautiful too


----------



## loh

The family chose hot ramen for dinner on a hot summer night, so off we go to pick up from our local noodle joint.


----------



## TeeCee77

loh said:


> The family chose hot ramen for dinner on a hot summer night, so off we go to pick up from our local noodle joint.
> 
> View attachment 4805886


I love your K!!


----------



## loh

TeeCee77 said:


> I love your K!!



Thank you!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

hokatie said:


> My Picotin is accompanying me today.
> 
> View attachment 4805830


The attached hand sanitizer is so cute!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> On my way home from a visit to the H store
> 
> View attachment 4793728


I love the watch more than the bag! Simply fabulous!


----------



## hokatie

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> The attached hand sanitizer is so cute!


Thank you   !


----------



## Chrismin

Stunning ! What’s the color?


tlamdang08 said:


> Take my first B out for a ride
> 
> View attachment 4802641


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Stunning ! What’s the color?


Noir Togo 25


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Noir Togo 25


Amazing .. in that pic I thought  it Looked almost like dark gray - graphite ..


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Amazing .. in that pic I thought  it Looked almost like dark gray - graphite ..


Maybe the light reflection


----------



## Tempo

Everyday party! The very best bag for ladies in a hurry!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Doggo gave up his seat for Ms. Kelly during our drive back home


----------



## PIPET83

Love this blueeee


----------



## ANN-11

Going to pick up her noir sister at the boutique.


----------



## tlamdang08

On the way home from curbside pick up.


----------



## samfalstaff

tlamdang08 said:


> On the way home from curbside pick up.
> 
> View attachment 4810876


Beautiful! What are the twillys? They go so well with the bag.


----------



## Amka

My trusty Jypsere along with my new Paddock Change Purse, which I’m using as a card case.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rooroo at pharmacy curbside pickup


----------



## tlamdang08

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! What are the twillys? They go so well with the bag.


Thank you. They are Animapolis


----------



## samfalstaff

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. They are Animapolis


Thanks!


----------



## ANN-11

Today passenger 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Miss Blue Nuit


----------



## PIPET83

Shopping.


----------



## A bottle of Red

PIPET83 said:


> Shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4813529


Not only a gorgeous bag but what a cool car interior! The quilted grey w pops of orange- really nice!


----------



## tlamdang08

My gold kelly25  is taking place  today


----------



## ryukafroo

Running errands.   Next to all the paper bags of PPE


----------



## ryukafroo

ANN-11 said:


> Today passenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Blue Nuit


Gorgeous!  What size is this?


----------



## ANN-11

ryukafroo said:


> Gorgeous!  What size is this?


It’s a 32 sweetie


----------



## Coco1224

Good morning all, please allow me to share my new to me Kelly 28. So excited to bring her to work with me for the first time today! Hope everyone has a good week ahead!


----------



## Chrismin

Coco1224 said:


> Good morning all, please allow me to share my new to me Kelly 28. So excited to bring her to work with me for the first time today! Hope everyone has a good week ahead!
> 
> View attachment 4814936


gorgeous! what color?


----------



## Coco1224

Chrismin said:


> gorgeous! what color?


It’s Bleu Izmir


----------



## Tempo

Not necessarily a passenger seat, but I hope you accept the captains chair as an alternative. My ultimate yachting bag - Kelly 28 in Bleu Zellige!


----------



## nymeria

Coco1224 said:


> Good morning all, please allow me to share my new to me Kelly 28. So excited to bring her to work with me for the first time today! Hope everyone has a good week ahead!
> 
> View attachment 4814936


Beautiful- love that color and HDW combo


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Early morning sun glare...on my way to Chick-Fil-A to get breakfast for my daughter who's having her first day of school, except this time, all classes are online! What a dramatic change from last year's first day of school! I snagged the bag charm at Hermes.com along with a rodeo, which really surprised me as they are usually gone within a blink of an eye! Have a wonderful day, everyone!


----------



## ryukafroo

Taking her out for the first time on errands.   And still with all that PPE


----------



## samfalstaff

ryukafroo said:


> Taking her out for the first time on errands.   And still with all that PPE
> 
> View attachment 4819921


Oh, an etoupe Jypsiere! Love these bags! Is it the 28 size?


----------



## ryukafroo

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, an etoupe Jypsiere! Love these bags! Is it the 28 size?


yes!  =)


----------



## samfalstaff

ryukafroo said:


> yes!  =)


Very nice!


----------



## ryukafroo

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!  Loving this style.  Another with a pop of color would be amazing lol


----------



## samfalstaff

ryukafroo said:


> Thank you!  Loving this style.  Another with a pop of color would be amazing lol


I agree! Mine is in orange so a pop of color is exactly what I had in mind!


----------



## MotoChiq

Me and my BBB30 in the passenger seat.


----------



## loh

A pop of color to join me on an otherwise humdrum Target run.


----------



## PIPET83

B40 graphite


----------



## loh

PIPET83 said:


> B40 graphite
> 
> View attachment 4821585



Beautiful.  I love graphite.


----------



## PIPET83

Ready For sleep. B30 cactus.


----------



## loh

My graybie with me on the way to visit my SA.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

PIPET83 said:


> B40 graphite
> 
> View attachment 4821585


Love the colour !!! May I ask what leather this is in please?? I think I'M IN LOVE!!!!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> My graybie with me on the way to visit my SA.
> 
> View attachment 4822919
> 
> [/Q
> Really just gorgeous


----------



## PIPET83

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Love the colour !!! May I ask what leather this is in please?? I think I'M IN LOVE!!!!



Hello... thank you, yes it is Togo.


----------



## PIPET83

Love this combo...


----------



## Winiebean

PIPET83 said:


> Love this combo...
> 
> View attachment 4823801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823802


Is this Gris asphalte in Togo ?


----------



## PIPET83

No, this one is sauge clemance prunoir interior..



Winiebean said:


> Is this Gris asphalte in Togo ?


----------



## Winiebean

PIPET83 said:


> No, this one is sauge clemance prunoir interior..


It’s Beautiful!!!


----------



## boomer1234

She went house hunting with me 



yes I still have the stickers on....they Are coming off soon.....


----------



## terinicola

She's vibrant passenger.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to Costco


----------



## Chrismin

My two favorite things — birkin and Costco !





tlamdang08 said:


> Going to Costco
> 
> View attachment 4824768


----------



## PIPET83

Shoppinggg


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> My two favorite things — birkin and Costco !


Me too, I have other pictures in action pictures vs. In real life action pictures. Will post in action thread, I wonder you will be the same or not   .


----------



## California Dreaming

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4824683
> 
> 
> She's vibrant passenger.


I love that strap!


----------



## nymeria

boomer1234 said:


> She went house hunting with me
> 
> View attachment 4824593
> 
> yes I still have the stickers on....they Are coming off soon.....


Is that your jonathan in vert tropical? I really love this leather!


----------



## terinicola

California Dreaming said:


> I love that strap!


Thanks! I love the straps that you purchase separate at Hermes (vs what comes with the Kelly) I feel like it gives a more casual everyday look!


----------



## Chrismin

Now it’s my vespa’s turn for Costco !


tlamdang08 said:


> Going to Costco
> 
> View attachment 4824768


----------



## boomer1234

nymeria said:


> Is that your jonathan in vert tropical? I really love this leather!



yes it is!! Shes over a year old and still looking brand new! I love this leather too! It Seems quite durable! I carried her in rain dn also accidentally ran her into a tree branch....no signs of it!


----------



## nymeria

boomer1234 said:


> yes it is!! Shes over a year old and still looking brand new! I love this leather too! It Seems quite durable! I carried her in rain dn also accidentally ran her into a tree branch....no signs of it!


She's beautiful! I AM a smooth leather lover, and Jonathan is a real winner. You're right- she looks brand new- and what a sheen!SO happy you're enjoying her


----------



## samfalstaff

Another post office run (from last week). Orange streaks are from the smoke due to the wildfires in CA.


----------



## tlamdang08

B25 with Jungle Love Twillies  On the quick errands this morning


----------



## terinicola

Ikea and Costco run


----------



## samfalstaff

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4831429
> 
> 
> Ikea and Costco run


Etoupe 32? The twilly goes really well with the bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

samfalstaff said:


> Another post office run (from last week). Orange streaks are from the smoke due to the wildfires in CA.
> View attachment 4826154


Beautiful bag! Stay safe. Not much better on this side of the Bay


----------



## terinicola

samfalstaff said:


> Etoupe 32? The twilly goes really well with the bag!



Etoupe 28!
Right? Who would think etoupe matches so well with red.


----------



## samfalstaff

terinicola said:


> Etoupe 28!
> Right? Who would think etoupe matches so well with red.


Oh, nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful bag! Stay safe. Not much better on this side of the Bay


Thanks. I can see the Richmond Bridge today so things are looking up!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Driving to the H store with my K32 Ebene


----------



## Dupsy

First day back in the office


----------



## TeeCee77

Dupsy said:


> First day back in the office
> 
> View attachment 4834472


I love this so much!! Bust that 35 back out!


----------



## California Dreaming

Just going to get takeout with my Deep Blue Bolide!  I used her constantly in the COVID-timea.


----------



## califl

ANN-11 said:


> Going to pick up her noir sister at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810794


This is perfection! Is this rouge h or raisin? Love the twilly combo as well!


----------



## Purseloco

California Dreaming said:


> Just going to get takeout with my Deep Blue Bolide!  I used her constantly in the COVID-timea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834495


Very elegant!


----------



## Antje_MUC

I still don’t own a car. Today my passenger seat is on a commuter train in Munich, Germany. Raisin B35 workhorse stuffed to the limit with computer etc. She is old and a little beaten up, but still a classic beauty ...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Antje_MUC said:


> I still don’t own a car. Today my passenger seat is on a commuter train in Munich, Germany. Raisin B35 workhorse stuffed to the limit with computer etc. She is old and a little beaten up, but still a classic beauty ...
> View attachment 4840754


I love her !! I still think Raisin is my dream colour in a 35 as I feel it would work with everything.
would you mind telling me what leather you one is in and her age?
Shes gorgeous


----------



## Antje_MUC

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love her !! I still think Raisin is my dream colour in a 35 as I feel it would work with everything.
> would you mind telling me what leather you one is in and her age?
> Shes gorgeous


Thank you! 
She is a beauty, yet due to her weight my Hermes bag I use the least. Since I have given up driving I normally walk much more and she gives me backaches after some time.
It should be Togo from 2012.


----------



## jenayb

Tried to capture Vert Cypress with me in the passenger seat the other day, but a little blurry...


----------



## TeeCee77

Road trip time   Time for some fall weather


----------



## califl

Talk about aging gracefully.  What a stunning action shot.  Love love love!!!



Antje_MUC said:


> I still don’t own a car. Today my passenger seat is on a commuter train in Munich, Germany. Raisin B35 workhorse stuffed to the limit with computer etc. She is old and a little beaten up, but still a classic beauty ...
> View attachment 4840754





Antje_MUC said:


> I still don’t own a car. Today my passenger seat is on a commuter train in Munich, Germany. Raisin B35 workhorse stuffed to the limit with computer etc. She is old and a little beaten up, but still a classic beauty ...
> View attachment 4840754


----------



## Joybingebirkin

jenaywins said:


> Tried to capture Vert Cypress with me in the passenger seat the other day, but a little blurry...
> 
> View attachment 4841214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841214


I'm more interested in the Lambo flex haha Beautiful Birkin in a beautiful ride haha. My Birkin will be riding passenger side in my 15-year-old BMW lol


----------



## carabelli888

TeeCee77 said:


> Road trip time   Time for some fall weather
> 
> View attachment 4841342



She sure looks slick!


----------



## jenayb

Joybingebirkin said:


> I'm more interested in the Lambo flex haha Beautiful Birkin in a beautiful ride haha. My Birkin will be riding passenger side in my 15-year-old BMW lol


----------



## acrowcounted

The sun was perfectly reflecting off the H when I parked at the supermarket today!
Constance 24 Epsom Rose Extreme PHW


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> The sun was perfectly reflecting off the H when I parked at the supermarket today!
> Constance 24 Epsom Rose Extreme PHW
> 
> View attachment 4841834


Fab photo!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Antje_MUC said:


> Thank you!
> She is a beauty, yet due to her weight my Hermes bag I use the least. Since I have given up driving I normally walk much more and she gives me backaches after some time.
> It should be Togo from 2012.


Thank-you! I'm a great walker and public transport user and I must say I do worry about the weight aspect of a 35B (I'm 1.60 tall and size 38)-My SA talked me out of my 1st choice a 40cm on the grounds of weight-I think I'll just have to do more gym work in preparation for my Birkin 35


----------



## jp23

California Dreaming said:


> Just going to get takeout with my Deep Blue Bolide!  I used her constantly in the COVID-timea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834495


This bag is so dreamy!


----------



## jp23

Antje_MUC said:


> I still don’t own a car. Today my passenger seat is on a commuter train in Munich, Germany. Raisin B35 workhorse stuffed to the limit with computer etc. She is old and a little beaten up, but still a classic beauty ...
> View attachment 4840754



i LOVE a floppy well love birkin she is a beauty! My 35 always looks the same, I also don’t have a car so my life goes in that bag, laptop, planner, cosmetic bits, sometimes even a sweater! Lol!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Still without car, another commuter train passenger seat. My Picotin 22 with Rodéo PM


----------



## odette57

Car ride today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

odette57 said:


> Car ride today.
> View attachment 4843921


So Gorgeous!


----------



## PIPET83

B40 rouge casaque


----------



## undecided45

Bought some goodies from H recently with my herbag in tow


----------



## tlamdang08

B25 went out for a ride


----------



## Antje_MUC

jp23 said:


> i LOVE a floppy well love birkin she is a beauty! My 35 always looks the same, I also don’t have a car so my life goes in that bag, laptop, planner, cosmetic bits, sometimes even a sweater! Lol!


You are so right! All the things I used to keep in my car have moved to my lovely Birkin 
I guess that explains why it is so heavy now


----------



## Antje_MUC

Same bag as the day before, different “passenger seat”


----------



## Antje_MUC

acrowcounted said:


> The sun was perfectly reflecting off the H when I parked at the supermarket today!
> Constance 24 Epsom Rose Extreme PHW
> 
> View attachment 4841834


This is such a beautiful bag  Do you have more pictures?


----------



## Margaretta

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4824683
> 
> 
> She's vibrant passenger.


hi, is it poppy color?


----------



## Chrismin

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4824683
> 
> 
> She's vibrant passenger.


i love the strap pairing as well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

odette57 said:


> Car ride today.
> View attachment 4843921


Dynamic Duo!!!! Lovvvvve!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> The sun was perfectly reflecting off the H when I parked at the supermarket today!
> Constance 24 Epsom Rose Extreme PHW
> 
> View attachment 4841834


G  RGEOUS!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Road trip time   Time for some fall weather
> 
> View attachment 4841342


Total Cutie!!! have fun!


----------



## terinicola

Margaretta said:


> hi, is it poppy color?



FEU! It's the Hermes beautiful Orange!


----------



## PIPET83

Love this tiny B


----------



## diane278

Just a trip to the grocery store. I felt the urge to return to carrying my clutches for awhile, plus I wanted to share my new secret hiding place in my car.  I know it looks like I just dropped a penny on the floor but it’s really my new hiding place for loose change.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Trip to work. I had forgotten how useful my Herbag can be when I need to carry my computer and all


----------



## Rouge H

Pretty Herbag


----------



## PIPET83

Love this combo


----------



## Antje_MUC

Her first time out of the box and in the real world


----------



## Leo the Lion

Antje_MUC said:


> Her first time out of the box and in the real world
> View attachment 4848667


Beautiful!!! I recognize those Munich seats, have a nice day with that beauty!


----------



## blacksmitten

Using her for the first time today. Great companion and better days to come


----------



## Leo the Lion

blacksmitten said:


> Using her for the first time today. Great companion and better days to come
> 
> View attachment 4849776


She's so pretty!


----------



## Margaretta

terinicola said:


> FEU! It's the Hermes beautiful Orange!


Thanks! The color is definitely so beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly gold and Entries remix


----------



## boomer1234

Coming with me to the store!


----------



## jenayb

Craie all day on a little road trip earlier.


----------



## Rouge H

Worship in the park..this ole gal❤️


----------



## 880

Rouge H said:


> Worship in the park..this ole gal❤
> 
> View attachment 4854253


She’s beautiful (And she knows it )


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Took my black B30 Touch out for the first time. I’m so in love with her


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic16 bleu Electrique for mid-day coffeee


----------



## ryukafroo

tlamdang08 said:


> Clic16 bleu Electrique for mid-day coffeee
> 
> View attachment 4856035



love this color!  What is hanging off the side ?  Something to hold a mask ?


----------



## tlamdang08

ryukafroo said:


> love this color!  What is hanging off the side ?  Something to hold a mask ?


That is gloves clip


----------



## ryukafroo

tlamdang08 said:


> That is gloves clip


Love it!!!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Today‘s passenger seat: handlebar of my folding bike (here in a train)
The Constance was never on my wishlist because of the shiny H. Now it is the bag I use all the time, and I love how the shiny H reflects the environment of the bag, which changes her character depending on where you are. BTW while riding the bike I tuck her away in the bike basket or wear her on my shoulder. Sorry for sharing the same bag again. I just love how flexible she is and on how many different “passenger seats” she just looks fabulous!


----------



## TeeCee77

Big BF along for a ride to the office today.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

TeeCee77 said:


> Big BF along for a ride to the office today.
> 
> View attachment 4857154



We have the exact same leather seat  Gorgeous bag. Really hope that my SA will come through and get me a Gold B30 this year.


----------



## 880

Antje_MUC said:


> Today‘s passenger seat: handlebar of my folding bike (here in a train)
> The Constance was never on my wishlist because of the shiny H. Now it is the bag I use all the time, and I love how the shiny H reflects the environment of the bag, which changes her character depending on where you are. BTW while riding the bike I tuck her away in the bike basket or wear her on my shoulder. Sorry for sharing the same bag again. I just love how flexible she is and on how many different “passenger seats” she just looks fabulous!
> View attachment 4856552


Love this! She is having a lot of fun!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Mini Roulis BF (with mask of course) heading to call


----------



## TeeCee77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> We have the exact same leather seat  Gorgeous bag. Really hope that my SA will come through and get me a Gold B30 this year.


Oh I did see yours the other day and forgot to say something! I had to do a double take!  Will look perfect with a gold B30!!


----------



## danotingc

My beloved Bleu Nuit/Mykonos DS 36 ❤️


----------



## samfalstaff

danotingc said:


> My beloved Bleu Nuit/Mykonos DS 36 ❤
> 
> View attachment 4857897


Beautiful! Is this in clemence?


----------



## TC1

Sunny Day!


----------



## danotingc

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Is this in clemence?


Yes!


----------



## TeeCee77

Enjoying getting back into the office this week and dusting off the 35s!


----------



## samfalstaff

TeeCee77 said:


> Enjoying getting back into the office this week and dusting off the 35s!
> 
> View attachment 4859040


Malachite! Great summer-to-fall color!


----------



## TeeCee77

samfalstaff said:


> Malachite! Great summer-to-fall color!


Yes! Gosh I forget how much I adore this color. Every time I get her out my heart beats!


----------



## TeeCee77

First time taking my C18 out!


----------



## tlamdang08

Saturday fun!


----------



## tonkamama

All I need nowadays is a hat and my little Lindy


----------



## tlamdang08

tonkamama said:


> All I need nowadays is a hat and my little Lindy
> 
> View attachment 4860837


I would go for the seat cover!!!    It steals my heart.
Second is the hat. Do you mind give me the name of the hat please. Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Backseat driver


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> Backseat driver
> 
> View attachment 4861236


Beautiful B!! No soda pop for her even though it is such a hot day for us!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you my dear my hat is by Helen Kaminski.  


tlamdang08 said:


> I would go for the seat cover!!!    It steals my heart.
> Second is the hat. Do you mind give me the name of the hat please. Thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

First time out of the house with me


----------



## samfalstaff

themeanreds said:


> First time out of the house with me
> View attachment 4863237


Oh, my! Those veins! Fjord?


----------



## themeanreds

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! Those veins! Fjord?


Yes!


----------



## MissSteph

tonkamama said:


> All I need nowadays is a hat and my little Lindy
> 
> View attachment 4860837


The seat color is making me so happy!


----------



## ryukafroo

Not as exciting a seat color .  Taking the toolbox out on errands.   I moved the twilly to another bag...looking so plain today!


----------



## tonkamama

me too thanks dear   


MissSteph said:


> The seat color is making me so happy!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

She’s a lovely passenger


----------



## BBINX

Joybingebirkin said:


> She’s a lovely passenger
> 
> View attachment 4867350


I totally agree, what a beauty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Picotin18  turn to go for a drive


----------



## ryukafroo

Apologies if this is a repeat but taking Kelly out on errands and enjoying the beautiful weather!


----------



## ryukafroo

Sorry the pic is tilted funny! Didn’t seem that way when I took it lol


----------



## asatoasz

Heading to work!


----------



## Tonimichelle

ryukafroo said:


> Apologies if this is a repeat but taking Kelly out on errands and enjoying the beautiful weather!
> 
> View attachment 4869751


Your Kelly looks great whatever angle! Enjoy your beautiful weather too, the UK went from Summer to winter in the space of a week and I’m not happy about it!!


----------



## loh

asatoasz said:


> Heading to work!
> View attachment 4869892



Gorgeous!  Like a boss!


----------



## fayew21

Kelly danse in anemone - daily work bag!


----------



## Sugartats

asatoasz said:


> Heading to work!
> View attachment 4869892


As an amateur, please tell me what leather this is. It is breathtaking.


----------



## asatoasz

Sugartats said:


> As an amateur, please tell me what leather this is. It is breathtaking.


Thank you!
This is Chèvre de Coromandel in Cacoan. It’s a Kelly Sellier Mou 35. The leather shines and is so soft, yet sturdy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava




----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Goldie’s first time out and we picked out some nice H RTW and scarves together.


----------



## TeeCee77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Goldie’s first time out and we picked out some nice H RTW and scarves together.
> 
> View attachment 4871631


Love your goldie! And your car. Makes me take a double take every time!


----------



## jenayb

Good morning, ladies! 

Headed to dinner yesterday evening with my two favourite SOs.  

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.


----------



## DR2014

Hanging out with a bag of warm bagels


----------



## Chrismin

Love!! Both bag and the bagels !
Is that a 32 ?


DR2014 said:


> Hanging out with a bag of warm bagels
> View attachment 4874315


----------



## DR2014

Chrismin said:


> Love!! Both bag and the bagels !
> Is that a 32 ?


Thanks!! Yes, a 32, Togo leather. Kind of a smooshy Togo.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

How do I love thee....let me count the ways ... I devise to get out of my house


----------



## loh

She's dressed for fall and joining me to pick up some Indian curry for dinner.  Yum!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

loh said:


> She's dressed for fall and joining me to pick up some Indian curry for dinner.  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 4874577



Gorgeous bag and pairing of the twilly! What color is this Birkin? I’ve been eyeing this twilly and your photo just convinced me that I should get it.


----------



## loh

Thanks!  It is feu.  I put the twilly on her on a whim and was surprised how well it worked.  Turned out to be a good fall pairing.


----------



## asatoasz

Beautiful fall day!


----------



## TeeCee77

Loving C18


----------



## samfalstaff

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving C18
> 
> View attachment 4876588


This is stunning. Is it evercolor leather in anemone?


----------



## TeeCee77

samfalstaff said:


> This is stunning. Is it evercolor leather in anemone?


Thank you! Yes, evercolor!!


----------



## JA_UK

Out running errands with VC Mini Evie!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

JA_UK said:


> Out running errands with VC Mini Evie!
> View attachment 4876927


such a pretty, happy color!


----------



## olibelli

JA_UK said:


> Out running errands with VC Mini Evie!
> View attachment 4876927


Love this color in the Mini Evie so much! I asked my SA for it the other day but SM didn't buy this combo for our store


----------



## Dupsy

Quick run to the drugstore.


----------



## samfalstaff

Dupsy said:


> Quick run to the drugstore.
> 
> View attachment 4877675


Is that a berlingot PM?


----------



## Dupsy

samfalstaff said:


> Is that a berlingot PM?



It is


----------



## MAGJES

This is the only B35 that I did not rehome.  I love the color too much .
Vert Veronese waiting for my granddaughter in dance class.


----------



## 1gunro

Went out to dinner with my Hubs for the first time in a long time!! So happy to take my favorite evening bag with me!!


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> She's dressed for fall and joining me to pick up some Indian curry for dinner.  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 4874577


Wow...pretty nice color for fall. May I ask what color is it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Dupsy said:


> It is


Love this bag especially the "H" detail on the strap!


----------



## loh

hokatie said:


> Wow...pretty nice color for fall. May I ask what color is it?



Thank you!  The B is feu, with a jungle love twilly from FSH last year.  Oh how I long to return to FSH....


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> Thank you!  The B is a feu, with a jungle love twilly from FSH last year.  Oh how I long to return to FSH....


Thank you! Yes, me too. Can’t wait to go to the FSH.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MAGJES said:


> This is the only B35 that I did not rehome.  I love the color too much .
> Vert Veronese waiting for my granddaughter in dance class.
> View attachment 4878074


That colour is wonderful!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

1gunro said:


> Went out to dinner with my Hubs for the first time in a long time!! So happy to take my favorite evening bag with me!!
> 
> View attachment 4878234


such a crisp, smart design; and the color is delicious!


----------



## jenayb

JA_UK said:


> Out running errands with VC Mini Evie!
> View attachment 4876927



Wow! LOVE this colour!


----------



## TeeCee77

Anemone K25 got to come to work today


----------



## cocomlle

B...hangin’ on the passenger side of the hubby’s ride...


----------



## scbear00

quick trip to the farmer’s market- the toolbox is so useful


----------



## 1gunro

Jbizzybeetle said:


> such a crisp, smart design; and the color is delicious!



Thank you so much! I do love Lime in Chevre!


----------



## Christofle

scbear00 said:


> quick trip to the farmer’s market- the toolbox is so useful
> 
> View attachment 4880229



What a happy green !!!


----------



## asatoasz

Just back from the spa at @docride!!  She looks beautiful for her 26 years of age!!


	

		
			
		

		
	
*the twilly has now been appropriately steamed


----------



## samfalstaff

asatoasz said:


> Just back from the spa at @docride!!  She looks beautiful for her 26 years of age!!
> View attachment 4880695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the twilly has now been appropriately steamed


This is insanely beautiful! Twilly goes so well with it too!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Looks like rouge Kelly 32cm, class of 1983, needed to loosen her belts after consuming too much fourbi for lunch.


----------



## tlamdang08

Enjoining backseat.


----------



## Senbei

Out to grab some lunch today!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Senbei said:


> Out to grab some lunch today!
> 
> View attachment 4883283


brilliant color and a braided twilly—bonus!


----------



## Senbei

Jbizzybeetle said:


> brilliant color and a braided twilly—bonus!


‘Thank you so much! It’s my first time doing a braided twilly!


----------



## tlamdang08

One free afternoon


----------



## Chrismin

Love the color of your B! What is it 


tlamdang08 said:


> One free afternoon


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Love the color of your B! What is it


It is Gris Etain Rose Gold


----------



## J_sv

B30 blue pale and AWOO scarf


----------



## HeartHermes

Haven't carried this bag in several months, but this photo was taken during more carefree, less hand-sanitizer days.


----------



## TeeCee77

HeartHermes said:


> Haven't carried this bag in several months, but this photo was taken during more carefree, less hand-sanitizer days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884222


What a perfect beauty!


----------



## HeartHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> What a perfect beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## scbear00

A quick trip with this little nugget


----------



## HeartHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Anemone K25 got to come to work today
> 
> View attachment 4879574


Beautiful color!


----------



## jenayb

Trusty Tadelakt K25 this morning.


----------



## badgersmommy

Anemone


----------



## thanks sixx

My first Birkin !  Didn't realize she would match the car..


----------



## Tonimichelle

thanks sixx said:


> My first Birkin !  Didn't realize she would match the car..


Is that swift? She’s gorgeous! I love the slouch on her! Please add more photos to this thread if possible https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-slouchy-floopy-used-birkins.178825/page-53 it’s been dormant too long


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. Malachite out and about.


----------



## asatoasz

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite out and about.


Beautiful twillies on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## thanks sixx

MAGJES said:


> This is the only B35 that I did not rehome.  I love the color too much .
> Vert Veronese waiting for my granddaughter in dance class.
> View attachment 4878074


That color with the gold HW is so beautiful !  I can see why you keep her.


----------



## thanks sixx

Tonimichelle said:


> Is that swift? She’s gorgeous! I love the slouch on her! Please add more photos to this thread if possible https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-slouchy-floopy-used-birkins.178825/page-53 it’s been dormant too long


It is swift !  She is 21 years old.  I just got her, pre-loved.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Wasn’t carrying an H bag, but remembered my Rodeo MM hanging in the rearview mirror and...



... me, wearing my Kelly en Perles twilly as a headband, in the passenger seat.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge de coeur


----------



## tlamdang08

Noir Togo 25 have a touch of Halloween Orange


----------



## Leo the Lion

B30 all ready for Halloween


----------



## jenayb

Birdie riding passenger with me earlier today. Happy Halloween, ladies!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Noir K28 has not gone out with me for a long time.


----------



## AlienaHermes

My heart skipped a beat. What a lovely bag!

Can you please share specs?



jenaywins said:


> Birdie riding passenger with me earlier today. Happy Halloween, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 4894584


----------



## jenayb

AlienaHermes said:


> My heart skipped a beat. What a lovely bag!
> 
> Can you please share specs?



thank you. Blue De Malte 30.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sunday out with Anemone


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lunch date with DH and K32 Anemone


----------



## Jbrock981

Ms Gold going out to dinner.


----------



## badgersmommy

Craie b30 had to take the backseat for cars and coffee with the boys


----------



## lindacherie

badgersmommy said:


> View attachment 4901920
> 
> Craie b30 had to take the backseat for cars and coffee with the boys



Love the GT3 and bag!


----------



## badgersmommy

lindacherie said:


> Love the GT3 and bag!


Thank you


----------



## MissSteph

Mine and DS’s favorite on our way to work/preschool this cold morning. Perfect dual! ☺


----------



## scbear00

Matchy matchy! Bambou Evelyne TPM on an errand run this evening.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Kelly 28 bambou ghw


----------



## RT1

scbear00 said:


> Matchy matchy! Bambou Evelyne TPM on an errand run this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902677


I LOVE this color so much!!!!!         And, that strap is "to die for."


----------



## H Ever After

Barenia B25 sitting pretty!


----------



## Christofle

H Ever After said:


> Barenia B25 sitting pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4903116



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ryukafroo

It’s a bit blue for the season but I love the pop of color!


----------



## badgersmommy

Constance and AM paying tribute to the greatest James Bond ever, RIP Sir Sean Connery


----------



## RT1

ryukafroo said:


> It’s a bit blue for the season but I love the pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4905530


What a really perfect picture here of your bag.    
I LOVE the Blue color!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

loh said:


> She's dressed for fall and joining me to pick up some Indian curry for dinner.  Yum!
> 
> View attachment 4874577


Two of my favorites: feu and Jungle Love!!!


----------



## ryukafroo

RT1 said:


> What a really perfect picture here of your bag.
> I LOVE the Blue color!



thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning with mini Kelly


----------



## mauihappyplace

Picotin Rouge Vif ( I can’t remember ) mask and stethoscope ... work is the only place I seem to go


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning with mini Kelly
> 
> View attachment 4905757


What a little cutie!


----------



## tlamdang08

Can't  deny it! Thank you  


Leo the Lion said:


> What a little cutie!


----------



## Anonymous Moniker

booze run


----------



## abg12

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Kelly 28 bambou ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902679


 Bamboo is just gorgeous


----------



## Chrismin

ditto! going to the hospital and work is  both the best and worst part of being in medicine 



mauihappyplace said:


> Picotin Rouge Vif ( I can’t remember ) mask and stethoscope ... work is the only place I seem to go


----------



## LVinCali

On the subway.  Bought the H twilly a few minutes ago.  Just happy to get out of the house and use my B as I have barely used since I bought this summer.


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVinCali said:


> On the subway.  Bought the H twilly a few minutes ago.  Just happy to get out of the house and use my B as I have barely used since I bought this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4920082
> View attachment 4920083


That is the perfect twilly for your beautiful B30!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Miss Goldie going to visit the H store for the first time since February, with mask on hand of course


----------



## Rouge H

Ms Berline...


----------



## Venessa84

A shot from earlier this week while taking my daughter to her first day of school


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Goldie’s first ride in my new car with all new rodeo and twilly


----------



## kittynui

First time out


----------



## nashpoo

My one and only ... I need another!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Admiring my Halzan as she soaks up the sun in the passenger seat


----------



## Sugartats

That bag is beautiful. The grain in the leather is perfection. 





pillsandpurses said:


> View attachment 4924928
> 
> Admiring my Halzan as she soaks up the sun in the passenger seat


----------



## Ethengdurst

Going to H to purchase small items to cheer me up on this gloomy/rainy day.


----------



## DR2014

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4928315
> 
> Going to H to purchase small items to cheer me up on this gloomy/rainy day.


Sorry its off topic - but I LOVE your tigers eye VCA!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

DR2014 said:


> Sorry its off topic - but I LOVE your tigers eye VCA!!


Aww thanks @DR2014!


----------



## Nycgirl813

Beautiful warm day for eating and shopping in the city


----------



## Christofle

Rouge H said:


> Ms Berline...
> View attachment 4920509



My favourite H bag  

So pretty!


----------



## Antje_MUC

LVinCali said:


> On the subway.  Bought the H twilly a few minutes ago.  Just happy to get out of the house and use my B as I have barely used since I bought this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4920082
> View attachment 4920083


Love the pictures! Great bag (the color! stunning!) & environmentally friendly means of transportation!


----------



## asatoasz

Out and about today


----------



## asatoasz

First outing together!


----------



## Antje_MUC

asatoasz said:


> First outing together!
> View attachment 4945759


What a stunning Birkin! I love the Chevre! Twilly is a perfect match, too!


----------



## asatoasz

Antje_MUC said:


> What a stunning Birkin! I love the Chevre! Twilly is a perfect match, too!


Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Picking up some flowers earlier.


----------



## boomer1234

Heading to the store! Clearly there’s a butt imprint on the seat....


----------



## Ethengdurst

jenaywins said:


> Birdie riding passenger with me earlier today. Happy Halloween, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 4894584


Can I ask what color is your birdie? And if it’s ghw or phw? It’s so beautiful! Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

Ethengdurst said:


> Can I ask what color is your birdie? And if it’s ghw or phw? It’s so beautiful! Thanks!



hi! Yes it’s blue de malte PHW.


----------



## jenayb

this week on another little road trip for his birthday


----------



## Senbei

Grocery getter


----------



## pinkbirkin77

On the way to local boutique.


----------



## TeeCee77

First trip out


----------



## hers4eva

pinkbirkin77 said:


> View attachment 4956580
> 
> On the way to local boutique.



awwww ... so darling and precious  Adorable...


----------



## pinkbirkin77

TeeCee77 said:


> First trip out


Gorgeous!! Could you tell us what color?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

hers4eva said:


> awwww ... so darling and precious  Adorable...


Thank you darling!


----------



## TeeCee77

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Could you tell us what color?


Gris Agate!


----------



## ANN-11

Riding in the back


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Rouge H B30 getting on her first ride with me.


----------



## Tempo

The first time that I carry my Christmas present out. My new K32 on the way to a customer meeting! (.... the first one after spendings weeks in front of a screen!)


----------



## boomer1234

Tempo said:


> The first time that I carry my Christmas present out. My new K32 on the way to a customer meeting! (.... the first one after spendings weeks in front of a screen!)
> 
> View attachment 4967938


Wow! This is stunning!!


----------



## boomer1234

This came with me to the store yesterday. I never knew how much I would love the KC!


----------



## DrTr

I posted elsewhere but getting out with Miss RP B was such a treat last Thursday! Off to the jeweler that day


----------



## netinvader

My trusty Birkin25 sidekick. Long day at work, here’s to another Monday...


----------



## Ethengdurst

Tempo said:


> The first time that I carry my Christmas present out. My new K32 on the way to a customer meeting! (.... the first one after spendings weeks in front of a screen!)
> 
> View attachment 4967938


What color is this beauty my dear?


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> My trusty Birkin25 sidekick. Long day at work, here’s to another Monday...


Love your B25 and your twilly!!  Yes here Monday is again.


----------



## Tempo

Ethengdurst said:


> What color is this beauty my dear?


I am glad that you like it. Color is gris etain, leather is epsom!


----------



## Senbei

netinvader said:


> My trusty Birkin25 sidekick. Long day at work, here’s to another Monday...



Sorry for the OT question...Is that an M3 CS?
The longer day must be made a lot more pleasant with your B25 and car to commute.


----------



## netinvader

Senbei said:


> Sorry for the OT question...Is that an M3 CS?
> The longer day must be made a lot more pleasant with your B25 and car to commute.


That is a M3 CS! In Lime Rock Gray Metallic.
It definitely makes the commute that much more fun and exciting. Sometimes I even buckle my Birkin in the seat if I’m expecting a spirited drive.


----------



## Senbei

netinvader said:


> That is a M3 CS! In Lime Rock Gray Metallic.
> It definitely makes the commute that much more fun and exciting. Sometimes I even buckle my Birkin in the seat if I’m expecting a spirited drive.



Lucky!! Lime rock gray is a great color too. I have an M3C and I have been known to buckle in my bags too . 


Here is my K32 on a recent X5M test drive.


----------



## MotoChiq

My Barenia Kelly keeping me company on a Costco run.


----------



## am2022

Bolide rouge h !


----------



## Purrsey

Good ole Goldie PM


----------



## netinvader

Took this on my commute back home yesterday. It was a long day and forgot to post but I hope y’all enjoy my new So-Black Rodeo Touch


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Enjoying her seat in a 1930 Ford.


----------



## TeeCee77

Running errands with birdie


----------



## Klaneckya

TeeCee77 said:


> Running errands with birdie


I love your bag. What color is this? Did you buy this in USA?


----------



## TeeCee77

Klaneckya said:


> I love your bag. What color is this? Did you buy this in USA?


Hi! Thank you! It is gris agate. I did buy in the USA, but it is a SO!


----------



## Klaneckya

TeeCee77 said:


> Hi! Thank you! It is gris agate. I did buy in the USA, but it is a SO!


Congratulations. I honestly do not know if Hermes in Washington DC /city center DC offers SO. I have not heard.


----------



## TeeCee77

Klaneckya said:


> Congratulations. I honestly do not know if Hermes in Washington DC /city center DC offers SO. I have not heard.


Definitely worth checking if it is something you are interested in!


----------



## loh

Been taking Miss K with me on my various appointments lately.
She has been neglected for so long since I've been using my mini evie so much  lately for quick errands, so I had to bring her out for some air.  And it's nice to have a room bag to carry all of my Covid accoutrements.


----------



## parisallyouneed

netinvader said:


> Took this on my commute back home yesterday. It was a long day and forgot to post but I hope y’all enjoy my new So-Black Rodeo Touch
> View attachment 4977461


hi, I love the twilly, which one is it ?


----------



## netinvader

parisallyouneed said:


> hi, I love the twilly, which one is it ?


Thank you! This is the Le Tresor de Medor twilly in noir/blanc. Ref: H063457S 09

​


----------



## parisallyouneed

netinvader said:


> Thank you! This is the Le Tresor de Medor twilly in noir/blanc. Ref: H063457S 09
> ​
> ​


thank you. it is great, I will look for one


----------



## themeanreds

Here is my beautiful 1976 Kelly riding to work with me. I guess she was one of the last to be known as "Sac à dépêches" before re-named officially the Kelly bag in 1977. I love history!  


(w/un-branded strap)


----------



## netinvader

Queen Elizabeth and I chillin’ in the passengers seat while my lovely husband drives.


----------



## TeeCee77

netinvader said:


> Queen Elizabeth and I chillin’ in the passengers seat while my lovely husband drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989323


I am DEAD. And that name!! Phew! Nailed it.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Randomly spotted this mural while driving through downtown, so I decided to snap a quick picture.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Queen Elizabeth and I chillin’ in the passengers seat while my lovely husband drives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989323


PERFECT BAG and name! He was very kind to drive so you could admire her


----------



## BowieFan1971

My happy Pico 18 on the way to visit my mom!


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> PERFECT BAG and name! He was very kind to drive so you could admire her


My husband is the best ever x infinity.


----------



## BowieFan1971

netinvader said:


> My husband is the best ever x infinity.


Best ever? I don’t know...he’s got some competition from mine!


----------



## odette57

My companion today


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Rouge H K taking a short ride with me today. I usually dress up my H bags but this one is most gorgeous on its own!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bolide 35, Blue Jean, non-H strap - first time out with me (on a train)


----------



## JA_UK

My passengers on my way to the dentist and then the following day to get my vaccine


----------



## paula24jen

LouiseCPH said:


> Bolide 35, Blue Jean, non-H strap - first time out with me (on a train)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000996


Is that an Anya Hindmarch strap? I bought a beige toned version to carry my Bolide cross body.


----------



## paula24jen

netinvader said:


> Took this on my commute back home yesterday. It was a long day and forgot to post but I hope y’all enjoy my new So-Black Rodeo Touch
> View attachment 4977461


A fellow M driver! As a short, middle aged woman I take perverse pleasure at the surprised expressions of onlookers (especially young lads) when I approach my car, it seems no one puts me with my car


----------



## LouiseCPH

@paula24jen No, the strap is not Anya Hindmarch - it is from an Etsy shop


----------



## netinvader

paula24jen said:


> A fellow M driver! As a short, middle aged woman I take perverse pleasure at the surprised expressions of onlookers (especially young lads) when I approach my car, it seems no one puts me with my car


Love this. I bet their surprised expressions leaves you with a huge grin on your face as you peel out of the parking lot, tires screeching and all.


----------



## boomer1234

Going to a meeting and sitting pretty with me!


----------



## LVinCali

boomer1234 said:


> Going to a meeting and sitting pretty with me!



Stunning color!


----------



## boomer1234

LVinCali said:


> Stunning color!


Thank you!!


----------



## DrTr

While I forget to snap a pic in the car, I hope it’s ok to show my wonderful little framboise Bastia passenger I took to grocery shop along with my first bunch of tulips I got from my favorite market


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> While I forget to snap a pic in the car, I hope it’s ok to show my wonderful little framboise Bastia passenger I took to grocery shop along with my first bunch of tulips I got from my favorite market
> 
> View attachment 5003157



Just beautiful!  Love how your Bastia matches the color of the tulips. What a wonderful start to the weekend!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Just beautiful
> 
> 
> Just beautiful!  Love how your Bastia matches the color of the tulips. What a wonderful start to the weekend!


Thanks so much loh!  That color both Bastia and tulip just makes me happy!  And the first tulips truly mean spring is coming - here’s to a great weekend!


----------



## Mayacamas

boomer1234 said:


> Going to a meeting and sitting pretty with me!


May I please enquire to the color of your bag?  Its gorgeous


----------



## boomer1234

Mayacamus said:


> May I please enquire to the color of your bag?  Its gorgeous



Hi! Of course! It’s called vert tropical. I don’t really see that color very often though. HTH!


----------



## ACTRESS

My first day off in a while.


----------



## duggi84

Hi!  Just got my first Hermès bag, a Rose Azalee Toolbox 20 and someone close to me told me I should share a pic I took today here =)


----------



## paula24jen

duggi84 said:


> Hi!  Just got my first Hermès bag, a Rose Azalee Toolbox 20 and someone close to me told me I should share a pic I took today here =)
> 
> View attachment 5010730


Welcome! Such a gorgeous bag


----------



## jenayb

Matching my interior to my bag today!


----------



## fayew21

My husband jokes that the reason I decided on my new car was because there was a “purse shelf” built in. But in reality..........it’s kinda true!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Topping off my grocery run with a sweet treat and my trusty mini Evie


----------



## loh

pillsandpurses said:


> Topping off my grocery run with a sweet treat and my trusty mini Evie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011728


Sweet treats and a mini evie.  Two of my favorite things.   Happy Friday!


----------



## netinvader

My DH and I on our way to Cartier, Chanel and of course Hermès...


----------



## Otis31

netinvader said:


> My DH and I on our way to Cartier, Chanel and of course Hermès...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011874


The mixed leathers look great in that color!


----------



## netinvader

Otis31 said:


> The mixed leathers look great in that color!


Completely agree. Cassis and Violine look absolutely stunning!


----------



## duggi84

Another one of my TB20, this time in my classic car =)


----------



## JadeFor3st

duggi84 said:


> Hi!  Just got my first Hermès bag, a Rose Azalee Toolbox 20 and someone close to me told me I should share a pic I took today here =)
> 
> View attachment 5010730



Love the strap that goes with it!


----------



## Ethengdurst

fayew21 said:


> My husband jokes that the reason I decided on my new car was because there was a “purse shelf” built in. But in reality..........it’s kinda true!
> 
> View attachment 5011718


What’s wrong with that?


----------



## badgersmommy

Cars & coffee with Miss Lime verso


----------



## LVinCali

Kelly 28 on the way to Hermès (our lockdown is finally allowing shopping by appointment) in the passenger seat on public transport...


----------



## Antje_MUC

LVinCali said:


> Kelly 28 on the way to Hermès (our lockdown is finally allowing shopping by appointment) in the passenger seat on public transport...
> View attachment 5020462


That’s the spirit! More Hermès on public transport!
I was taking my Kelly on the bicycle to my local boutique appointment ... and came home with an additional C24 with enamel clasp ... still both either tied to me or bike ... no pictures...


----------



## Venessa84

The perfect companion


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> The perfect companion
> 
> View attachment 5021108


So lovely and ready for Spring!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Perfect companion on a Bavarian regional train ... on my way out of the big city ...


----------



## mcpro

Miss Foxy and I at the passenger seat!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

A quick shopping trip with my KTG


----------



## loh

My newest B30 vdg out on her maiden voyage.


----------



## sonnetsofsilk

Madame Craie matching the interior of my car


----------



## loh

sonnetsofsilk said:


> Madame Craie matching the interior of my car
> 
> View attachment 5024528



Beautiful.    Looking to add one to my collection soon.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Never knew I needed a woc since I got this KTG. It’s my current favorite.


----------



## loh

Ethengdurst said:


> Never knew I needed a woc since I got this KTG. It’s my current favorite.
> View attachment 5025092



I love, love, love that combo and pop of color.


----------



## Chrismin

She’s a stunner !


Ethengdurst said:


> Never knew I needed a woc since I got this KTG. It’s my current favorite.
> View attachment 5025092


----------



## TeeCee77

Cruzin to work


----------



## Mayacamas

TeeCee77 said:


> Cruzin to work


That bag is TDF!!!!
What color is the ostrich?

Thank you
Halee


----------



## TeeCee77

Mayacamas said:


> That bag is TDF!!!!
> What color is the ostrich?
> 
> Thank you
> Halee


Thank you! It’s gris agate with ultraviolet inside


----------



## Mayacamas

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! It’s gris agate with ultraviolet inside


----------



## Mayacamas

It’s stunning. Use it in good health!


----------



## TeeCee77

Weekend adventures


----------



## ryukafroo

Finally able to take this beauty out today


----------



## ryukafroo

ryukafroo said:


> Finally able to take this beauty out today


----------



## Antje_MUC

Short train ride with my workhorse bag and travel companions...
This Evelyne has seen the world, is a frequent flyer and even hiking companion. It has seen everything from the busy market on Granville Island (Vancouver) to the monasteries on the highest peak of Indochina (Mount Fansipan)...


----------



## diane278

Some things are black & white. The gasoline light in my car has been on for awhile. The message is: ”fill me up or you’ll be sorry”.  I believe that warning to be true....so off to the gas station.


----------



## ohsocute8888

It smells like a barenia kind of day


----------



## SpeedyJC

Toolbox going for a ride


----------



## SpeedyJC

Antje_MUC said:


> Short train ride with my workhorse bag and travel companions...
> This Evelyne has seen the world, is a frequent flyer and even hiking companion. It has seen everything from the busy market on Granville Island (Vancouver) to the monasteries on the highest peak of Indochina (Mount Fansipan)...
> View attachment 5031340




Love this. I am thinking of adding the Evelyne to my collection. Would you mind telling me the size of yours?  It looks perfect.


----------



## Antje_MUC

SpeedyJC said:


> Would you mind telling me the size of yours? It looks perfect.


It is a 33. Quite frankly the size difference between a 29 and a 33 are hardly noticeable to me. A 40 is HUGE though and a 16 really cute.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Antje_MUC said:


> It is a 33. Quite frankly the size difference between a 29 and a 33 are hardly noticeable to me. A 40 is HUGE though and a 16 really cute.



Ahh ok. Thank you very much.


----------



## duggi84

Ran some afternoon errands.  Rose Azalee TB20 with Animapolis Twilly-Maxi Slim as a strap (with an Attache Soie kit).


----------



## Etriers

SpeedyJC said:


> Toolbox going for a ride
> View attachment 5032948



Great bag!


----------



## boboxu

My B25 gris A and anemone PHW togo


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

What do you do when the front passenger seat is occupied? Finally found a great solution!


----------



## cece1

On spring break


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## SpeedyJC

Etriers said:


> Great bag!



Thank you very much. The Toolbox is a wonderful bag.


----------



## paula24jen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> What do you do when the front passenger seat is occupied? Finally found a great solution!
> 
> View attachment 5044998


Genius!


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## Perja

OuiCestLaVie said:


> What do you do when the front passenger seat is occupied? Finally found a great solution!
> 
> View attachment 5044998



Looks so chic but I'm a bit paranoid, so I'd be afraid of a smash'n'grab from the rear window.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Perja said:


> Looks so chic but I'm a bit paranoid, so I'd be afraid of a smash'n'grab from the rear window.



I don’t know anyone more paranoid than me... I always lock my car the second everyone gets in the car. Never roll down the window unless absolutely necessary. Only put the bag in the back when we are ready to drive. And certainly never leave behind anything valuable in the car even though the windows have privacy glass.


----------



## tlilrascal

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5045991


 Love the color, do you mind sharing what color this is?


----------



## tlamdang08

tlilrascal said:


> Love the color, do you mind sharing what color this is?


it is   Gris Etain Rose Gold HW


----------



## Ethengdurst

Not my most favorite color but my most used bag right now


----------



## Classy Collector

Changed twillies in the car today.


----------



## nymeria

Wow, you're good!


----------



## themeanreds

On the way home after I picked up a little bracelet for myself (the Glenan).


----------



## LouiseCPH

Office day today! So Kelly 22 on my bike


----------



## duggi84

Dwich Casa Sac in the passenger seat.  Went to a friend's house for a visit yesterday evening.


----------



## Sammy Royal

LouiseCPH said:


> Office day today! So Kelly 22 on my bike
> View attachment 5048844


That‘s soo cool!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Thank you @Sammy Royal  (sorry, the quote-feature does not work for some reason)


----------



## tlamdang08

Busy Monday with kelly25 Gris Asphalt


----------



## diane278

A new piece on the way to the framer, resting on a H pouch


----------



## Senbei

Dip dye twily on today. Anyone remember the dip dye scarf craze?


----------



## haute okole

Senbei said:


> Dip dye twily on today. Anyone remember the dip dye scarf craze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058422


I got the Kelly you told me to get, Black Sellier, 28, PHW, Epsom.  My amazing SA offered me a SO too and I was reluctant.  He even brought out the goodie box so I could get excited about putting together a combination.  I passed, but said I would get back to him later if I want to take him up on the offer.

Since this is a passenger seat thread, here is my purse in the seat next to me.


----------



## Senbei

I’m thrilled you got it! You gotta message me more on how it is going for you. Safe travels! 


haute okole said:


> I got the Kelly you told me to get, Black Sellier, 28, PHW, Epsom.  Olivier offered me a SO too and I was reluctant.  He even brought out the goodie box so I could get excited about putting together a combination.  I passed, but said I would get back to him later if I want to take him up on the offer.
> 
> Since this is a passenger seat thread, here is my purse in the seat next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059321


----------



## LVinCali

Wish I could get the make/model of this sexy subway train in the picture, but not possible today


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini K was on the the spotlight tonight


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini K was on the the spotlight tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061388


What a little beauty!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Goldie with her new accessory, a glove clip which will be used to clip either a pepper spray or a mask...


----------



## duggi84

Ran out to Home Depot and Target after work today for some small necessities.  I was dressed all in black, so Wednesday was wearing the Shadow Brides de Gala Twilly.


----------



## paula24jen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Goldie with her new accessory, a glove clip which will be used to clip either a pepper spray or a mask...
> 
> View attachment 5062259


I never thought of using the glove clip for a mask  , genius idea!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Goldie with her new accessory, a glove clip which will be used to clip either a pepper spray or a mask...
> 
> View attachment 5062259


So beautiful...so perfect!  Is it Togo?..X


----------



## Ethengdurst

Drove son to school with mini evie... not a yellow person but this one makes me happy.


----------



## DrTr

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Goldie with her new accessory, a glove clip which will be used to clip either a pepper spray or a mask...
> 
> View attachment 5062259


great idea for the glove clip, but how sad we need either! Gorgeous Goldie!


----------



## DrTr

My new spring treat to myself and I on the way to UPS. This blue Frida and Cheval Punk 45 made me so happy!  It brightens the cloudy day. Happy Friday!


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Ran out to Home Depot and Target after work today for some small necessities.  I was dressed all in black, so Wednesday was wearing the Shadow Brides de Gala Twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5063230


just perfect!!! I love your beautiful toolbox, and we are twins on the Twilly!  Isn’t it wonderful with so many colors! Thanks for such a nice color pop for a Friday!


----------



## DrTr

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5063749
> 
> Drove son to school with mini evie... not a yellow person but this one makes me happy.


Color is a wonderful way to be happy right now!  Love your little lime cutie!


----------



## duggi84

DrTr said:


> just perfect!!! I love your beautiful toolbox, and we are twins on the Twilly!  Isn’t it wonderful with so many colors! Thanks for such a nice color pop for a Friday!



Thank you!  The Twilly was a gift from my husband...he hasn't bonded with his Twillys so gave me most of them recently, including this one.  I love the Brides de Gala Shadow specifically because it helps me tie the pink Toolbox into edgier outfits


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  The Twilly was a gift from my husband...he hasn't bonded with his Twillys so gave me most of them recently, including this one.  I love the Brides de Gala Shadow specifically because it helps me tie the pink Toolbox into edgier outfits


Great gifts from hubs!  Yes the BdG can dress up down edgy businessy. Love your style!!


----------



## Croissant

Not really a passenger pic, but a pic of my Vert Tropical Green birkin "accompanying" me outdoors. Also, second pic is to show off her new monogram. 

**that's a petit h charm hanging off the handle.


----------



## DrTr

Croissant said:


> Not really a passenger pic, but a pic of my Vert Tropical Green birkin "accompanying" me outdoors. Also, second pic is to show off her new monogram.
> 
> **that's a petit h charm hanging off the handle.
> View attachment 5063885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063886


a beauty!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

DrTr said:


> Color is a wonderful way to be happy right now!  Love your little lime cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## momoc

Croissant said:


> Not really a passenger pic, but a pic of my Vert Tropical Green birkin "accompanying" me outdoors. Also, second pic is to show off her new monogram.
> 
> **that's a petit h charm hanging off the handle.
> View attachment 5063885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063886



Beautiful!!

And as an aside, you are always welcome to share any photos of your H goodies in action in the Hermès in action thread if they don’t happen to be passenger shots






						Your Hermès in action!
					

This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Croissant

DrTr said:


> a beauty!!


thanks! it's a beautiful color but a total chameleon. natural daylight is probably the truest indication of its color.


----------



## rediska

Spring time is back again!  H GP is riding with me today again!


----------



## Stansy

LVinCali said:


> Wish I could get the make/model of this sexy subway train in the picture, but not possible today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059439


Bombardier


----------



## Stansy

does this qualify as a cameo pic too??


----------



## DrTr

Stansy said:


> View attachment 5064560
> 
> 
> does this qualify as a cameo pic too??


of course!  It’s lovely in it’s passenger seat


----------



## TeeCee77

The best little weekend companion


----------



## lana9993

TeeCee77 said:


> The best little weekend companion


is this gris asphalt??


----------



## TeeCee77

lana9993 said:


> is this gris asphalt??


It is!


----------



## tlamdang08

Gold epsom out for a quick ride to drop my daughter at work.


----------



## Four Tails

My reliable Victoria and the spoils of a fantastic reason to get out of the house while we patiently wait for the little guy to join us on this side.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Four Tails said:


> My reliable Victoria and the spoils of a fantastic reason to get out of the house while we patiently wait for the little guy to join us on this side.
> 
> View attachment 5068347


Love how squishy she looks!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

My second Hermès bag (Polochon 38) to join my purse collection. Was too excited to move into her and run some errands during my lunch break yesterday.


----------



## Four Tails

Tonimichelle said:


> Love how squishy she looks!!


Thank you! I totally thought you meant my belly for a half second and then did the math again.  Yes, the Victoria is marvelously floppy and soft, as she should be. Hah!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Four Tails said:


> Thank you! I totally thought you meant my belly for a half second and then did the math again.  Yes, the Victoria is marvelously floppy and soft, as she should be. Hah!


Nope, definitely referring to the Victoria


----------



## CTLover

My Kelly retourne in Blue Nuit sharing the passenger seat with my adorable scottie.


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning


----------



## layd3k

Zucnarf said:


> With one Twilly today
> 
> View attachment 4785769


What size is your B 30 or 35?


----------



## JA_UK

My passenger today is my Pegase Pop Herbag 39


----------



## Kanwal84

On her maiden voyage this morning ❤️


----------



## Winiebean

Miss P18 this morning! haven’t taken her out in awhile.


----------



## Perja

You are all so inspiring


----------



## Love_Couture

Spring time. Sakura time.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday!


----------



## DrTr

I got so antsy today from WFH I dressed to match my Blue Frida evie and ran to UPS! Love the cheval punk 45 with her. Happy Monday all! Love your goodies riding along with you.


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> I got so antsy today from WFH I dressed to match my Blue Frida evie and ran to UPS! Love the cheval punk 45 with her. Happy Monday all! Love your goodies riding along with you.
> 
> View attachment 5073392


Great combo!


----------



## duggi84

The other day with a cashmere/silk losange on the Attache Soie.


----------



## loh

Her first time out all year, I think. Needed a pop of color to keep me company on this otherwise gray day.


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> The other day with a cashmere/silk losange on the Attache Soie.
> 
> View attachment 5074075


I love your toolbox! She’s such a beauty and the attaché is wonderful with your scarves


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Her first time out all year, I think. Needed a pop of color to keep me company on this otherwise gray day.
> 
> View attachment 5074239


loh, this Birkin is a beautiful color and so cheery! Hope it helped.


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> loh, this Birkin is a beautiful color and so cheery! Hope it helped.



It did, thanks!


----------



## themeanreds

Kelly 32 in Raisin, Clemence leather riding with me this week


----------



## tlamdang08

My first Birkin is going to Mother/daughter day out


----------



## duggi84

On the way back from a pickup today...


----------



## jenayb

Happy Friday, everyone!  

 

Birdie riding along to a super glamourous, sexy trip to the grocery store earlier...


----------



## BowieFan1971

1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box


----------



## TeeCee77

Rainy day calls for gray


----------



## TeeCee77

Back at it with BF


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day calls for gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086334


Such a perfect grey-what colour is this?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086323


Such a stately grande dame I adore her!


----------



## TeeCee77

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Such a perfect grey-what colour is this?


Thank you! It’s etain!


----------



## duggi84

Casa Sac riding in the backseat today since @netinvader is with me.


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Casa Sac riding in the backseat today since @netinvader is with me.
> 
> View attachment 5089531


You both look great!


----------



## adiomaxo

Miss P all prim and proper on her first outing


----------



## LJNLori

Got a new car today and set my purse in the passenger seat and thought of this thread, so I took a picture and here it is.  I've really enjoyed seeing everyones H's in their cars. This is such a fun thread.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade




----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Work to do with B30 in tow


----------



## Venessa84

Kelly on her way home from the Chanel sale


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Kelly on her way home from the Chanel sale
> 
> View attachment 5092081


this Kelly tho. you know I love it!!


----------



## jenayb




----------



## duggi84

Off to pick up @netinvader from a morning appt!


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Off to pick up @netinvader from a morning appt!
> 
> View attachment 5093732


LOVE your t. And with Animapolis strap just perfect!!!


----------



## ANN-11

Blending in.


----------



## hers4eva

ANN-11 said:


> Blending in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099755
> View attachment 5099756




love it


----------



## duggi84

Finally got to use my Silky Pop Tote on an impromptu stop by Target on the way home.  Hard to believe that thing hides in the bottom of my TB20


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Finally got to use my Silky Pop Tote on an impromptu stop by Target on the way home.  Hard to believe that thing hides in the bottom of my TB20
> 
> View attachment 5100352


Love your tote! And of course your tb. What a great pic


----------



## Mimi22

Antje_MUC said:


> Short train ride with my workhorse bag and travel companions...
> This Evelyne has seen the world, is a frequent flyer and even hiking companion. It has seen everything from the busy market on Granville Island (Vancouver) to the monasteries on the highest peak of Indochina (Mount Fansipan)...
> View attachment 5031340


Adorable!


----------



## am2022

Raisin Lindy today !


----------



## Aelfaerie

My barenia bag


----------



## DR2014

On the bus to work


----------



## hers4eva

DR2014 said:


> On the bus to work
> View attachment 5103576



She is beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08




----------



## themeanreds

Riding with my H Fourre Tout this week


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Leaving work a little early and little change up.


----------



## ILQA

Back from the office, 1st time after 15 months, had to capture the moment


----------



## Love_Couture

Take my k for a ride. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Off to see the in-laws


----------



## duggi84

New strap who dis


----------



## Ethengdurst

Last weekend lunch with in laws


----------



## CTLover

My Herbag riding along with me to yoga and some shopping.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss C riding shot gun


----------



## HeartHermes

LJNLori said:


> Got a new car today and set my purse in the passenger seat and thought of this thread, so I took a picture and here it is.  I've really enjoyed seeing everyones H's in their cars. This is such a fun thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats on the new wheels! Love your Jypsiere!  I love this thread...what could be better than pairing beautiful bags with amazing cars! I love both!


----------



## duggi84

My trusty Toolbox is with me this afternoon taking the hubby to an appt and grabbing some lunch.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly danse on the way to Walgreen.


and on the way to church


----------



## DrTr

Back to work after a long weekend. Is it Friday yet?  love Mykonos for reminder of deep blue ocean and sunny skies


----------



## Ethengdurst

DrTr said:


> Back to work after a long weekend. Is it Friday yet?  love Mykonos for reminder of deep blue ocean and sunny skies
> 
> View attachment 5129447


Love Mykonos! The twilly is perfect with it.


----------



## DrTr

Ethengdurst said:


> Love Mykonos! The twilly is perfect with it.


Thank you! Purple and blue - two favorite colors! Have been loving your looks lately too.


----------



## Chrismin

Is that a 27?
Do you wear it cross body ?


DrTr said:


> Back to work after a long weekend. Is it Friday yet?  love Mykonos for reminder of deep blue ocean and sunny skies
> 
> View attachment 5129447


----------



## DrTr

Chrismin said:


> Is that a 27?
> Do you wear it cross body ?


It’s a 31.  It looks small in this pic. I can wear it crossbody as I have a wide strap to do so, but I prefer shoulder or hand carry with this bag. My evie still gets crossbody wear the most.


----------



## duggi84

Dwich Casa Sac is out and about with me today.


----------



## slsk

I promised myself after I got through a pandemic, I would enjoy my collection  more. A good photo of bleu nuit against black I think.


----------



## DrTr

slsk said:


> I promised myself after I got through a pandemic, I would enjoy my collection  more. A good photo of bleu nuit against black I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135554


Good for you - I vowed the same!  Love your lovely photo of your lovely bolide


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rosie riding shotgun on this early end to the work week.


----------



## pillsandpurses

My plump Pico in the passenger seat


----------



## duggi84

My Toolbox 20 in a rare moment wearing her factory strap…probably the second or third time it’s ever been on.  Sometimes my outfit is just already too much for the woven or silk scarf straps.


----------



## duggi84

Wow this thread is usually so active...surprised to see my post from last week still the most recent!

Here's another one today of my TB20 and Silky Pop Tote on the way home from H.  Ordered a few items and picked up a 38mm belt strap in Craie/Etoupe.


----------



## 1gunro

I posted this photo on the ‘now you see h’ thread, but works here as well! My bang around bag - gp30 in my new car!


----------



## elle woods

En route to dinner with girlfriends!


----------



## christieashley

Taking her out for a fun little shopping trip!


----------



## duggi84

Always somewhere to go lately...


----------



## Ethengdurst

My newest bag pico 18 out for brunch


----------



## Tonimichelle

Playing with the wide angle lens on my new phone, I realised I can take a pic of the bag on my lap without having my phone right in front of my nose!  It’s the little pleasures in life


----------



## mauihappyplace

Debut of GP surf… handy bag


----------



## loh

mauihappyplace said:


> Debut of GP surf… handy bag



How fun!  I love it!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## HeartHermes

mauihappyplace said:


> Debut of GP surf… handy bag


LOVE! Is this a new design for the Garden Party? Sooo cute!


----------



## hotgalaxy

1LV said:


> View attachment 5169470


The bag, beautiful.  The car seat, well thats next level fabulous!


----------



## 1LV

hotgalaxy said:


> The bag, beautiful.  The car seat, well thats next level fabulous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tlamdang08

my messy passenger seat with mini K


----------



## Yodabest

I love my gold evie so much, I tried to get seats to match!


----------



## LVinCali

Old picture I found on my phone that I don’t even remember taking…




And from today- crisscrossing the city all day on public transport.  Not the most glamorous of rides…


----------



## tlamdang08

Swift for today


----------



## jenayb

New 25 out this afternoon.


----------



## fitri_hamzah

B30 under the bright sun


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Does sitting in driver seat count?


----------



## jax818

My K28 in Etain.  One of my most used bags.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## tlamdang08

Sunday ride


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

B30 in Rouge de Coeur
De l'Ombrelle aux Duels twilly in fuchsia/rose and pale/orange

Sometimes carrying a pop of color just makes the day seem better and brighter!


----------



## 1LV

Breakfast on the run


----------



## loh

lcd_purse_girl said:


> B30 in Rouge de Coeur
> De l'Ombrelle aux Duels twilly in fuchsia/rose and pale/orange
> 
> *Sometimes carrying a pop of color just makes the day seem better and brighter!*
> 
> View attachment 5189784



100% agree.  What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Chrismin

Two very different days .. two very diff bags .
K25 ebene for running errands and school drop off on off day
GP 36 noir for work day — everything but the kitchen sink ..


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Bleu Saphir/Rouge Vermillion K out for its first ride today. I swear I just quickly grabbed the first blue twilly that I saw from my giant pile of twillies and put it on, and when I opened the bag I gasped. It turned out to be such a perfect match. I guess it’s all meant to be


----------



## Chrismin

gorgeous!!


OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Bleu Saphir/Rouge Vermillion K out for its first ride today. I swear I just quickly grabbed the first blue twilly that I saw from my giant pile of twillies and put it on, and when I opened the bag I gasped. It turned out to be such a perfect match. I guess it’s all meant to be
> 
> View attachment 5196373
> View attachment 5196374


----------



## Tempo

Today is my „newday“! New bag and new car!


----------



## Antje_MUC

20 year old Kellyado in Munich S-Bahn. It came almost looking like new from the Spa!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Vert vertigo/rose Mexico B30 with Pegasus  riding shotgun in my new wheels


----------



## Chrismin

Love this !


Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Vert vertigo/rose Mexico B30 with Pegasus  riding shotgun in my new wheels


----------



## JeanGranger

Antje_MUC said:


> View attachment 5203562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 year old Kellyado in Munich S-Bahn. It came almost looking like new from the Spa!


 very nice and love it with petit h charm


----------



## JeanGranger

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Vert vertigo/rose Mexico B30 with Pegasus  riding shotgun in my new wheels


 beautiful green b


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

JeanGranger said:


> beautiful green b


Thank you


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Chrismin said:


> Love this !


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Vert vertigo/rose Mexico B30 with Pegasus  riding shotgun in my new wheels



 *gorgeous*


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

hers4eva said:


> *gorgeous*


Thanks!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Different kind of passenger seat 
Bolide 25 in menthe


----------



## Chrismin

Too cute !!





Antje_MUC said:


> Different kind of passenger seat
> Bolide 25 in menthe
> View attachment 5212355


----------



## LouiseCPH




----------



## boomer1234

Trip to the h store to pick up the baby Avalon blanket for me. I mean my baby…


----------



## slsk

Lindy 30 riding all incognito.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Took my reliable Evelyne on a four week road trip. Now it’s relaxing at home. It got a good workout.


----------



## diane278

Hermes Zen said:


> Took my reliable Evelyne on a four week road trip. Now it’s relaxing at home. It got a good workout.
> 
> View attachment 5217380


I’m loving it’s selfie pose!


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> I’m loving it’s selfie pose!


Thanks @diane278 !


----------



## Antje_MUC

In Munich S-Bahn today… Minie-Evie all plain accompanied by a big sister from another mother (Moynat Joséphine)


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fall is finally here .


----------



## tlamdang08

Green day


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Perfect color for the fall


----------



## diane278

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Perfect color for the fall


Beautiful….perfect color for any season….


----------



## september1985




----------



## Antje_MUC

Boarding completed with my 20 year old Kelly Ado


----------



## Chrismin

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 5229577


love the color!


----------



## ireneeguz

My goldie girl is a great shotgun passenger  Especially when the afternoon light hits her just right, since there really is nothing quite like H gold. She is definitely a distraction for me while driving.


----------



## Sufjansaves

Gloomy NorCal morning driving country roads with B30.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bag of the day: 
Mini Lindy


----------



## elle woods

scndlslv said:


> Thank you! I posted the details here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159-709.html


The link isn't working.... Does this mean they still offer raisin in stores??


----------



## WKN

Bleu pale is so hard to photograph but I reckon this is my best effort so far as one can see the blue in the bag. Most times, I only managed to capture the grey undertone. This H31 is bleu pale/bleu glacier.


----------



## coloradolvr

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Perfect color for the fall
> 
> View attachment 5228060


Absolutely stunning!  May I ask what is the color?  Not sure I have seen this comibination before.


----------



## LouiseCPH

With Halzan 31 on the S-train


----------



## WKN

LouiseCPH said:


> With Halzan 31 on the S-train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261623


Is this bleu nuit/bleu indigo or my eyes are just playing tricks on my bleu nuit-obsessed brain and it is "just" noir? Whichever, I must say the contrasting stitching and bag colour are just lovely!


----------



## LouiseCPH

WKN said:


> Is this bleu nuit/bleu indigo or my eyes are just playing tricks on my bleu nuit-obsessed brain and it is "just" noir? Whichever, I must say the contrasting stitching and bag colour are just lovely!


Thank you! The bag is definitely blue, no tricks


----------



## tlamdang08

Today's Bag mini  K


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Miss mini lindy calling shot gun.


----------



## ryukafroo

Loving this blue!


----------



## mcpro

My Jypsiere , perfect for running errands and shopping.


----------



## Alice's craze

Although not quite in passenger seat. This barenia leather smells so good I thought it should take the steering wheel instead lol.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My DH purchased this pink FlexTray from WeatherTech for me, as I am paranoid the "feet" will cause indentations on my passenger seat.


----------



## Sourisbrune

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5284179
> 
> My DH purchased this pink FlexTray from WeatherTech for me, as I am paranoid the "feet" will cause indentations on my passenger seat.


The feet on my Bolide had me worried about the passenger seat leather of my recently ordered new car. Thank you for the solution!


----------



## scndlslv

Just got a new ride. I’ve loved the 850 since Prince had one in the early 90s. So getting a purple 850 seemed apropos. The interior lights make me feel like I’m in the club. My Birkin was right at home.


----------



## koala.bear

My favorite passenger


----------



## Le Lion

Happy new Year


----------



## diane278

Riding in the passenger seat …..on the way to the dry cleaners….


----------



## Ethengdurst

With my pico18 rouge sellier driving  kids to and fro school last Friday. Thank goodness for long weekends!


----------



## Doyenne89

Little Miss K tucked safely in the jumpseat while going to pick up a friend. She matches this car.


----------



## duggi84

My 2001 Metallic Museliere II is out with me this afternoon =)


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Work isn’t all bad


----------



## JA_UK

Heading home from brunch and a cheeky stop at Fortnumns  with Jaune D'or/Poppy Orange Constance 24


----------



## ouicestmoi




----------



## AlienaHermes

anniek20 said:


> View attachment 5345470


I want one sooo badly


----------



## luckylove

JA_UK said:


> Heading home from brunch and a cheeky stop at Fortnumns  with Jaune D'or/Poppy Orange Constance 24
> View attachment 5345383



I adore this cheerful burst of sunshine!!


----------



## Senbei

We were heading into the office a few weeks ago and we got some sunshine along the way.


----------



## mcpro

Running errands!


----------



## foonyy

b25 on the passenger seat to cheer me up on Saturday heavy traffic.


----------



## duggi84

BF B25 with the Burberry trench & Chain d'Ancre Punk brooch today. I'm trying to be brave and grab the Barenia on damp days, but she hasn't gotten drizzled on yet!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Been 2 1/2 years since she’s been out and about but I’ve been dressing her to be ready to go. Today was it !!


----------



## foxyqt

Loving my new Pegase! This is my favorite colorway


----------



## Seedlessplum

Riding with my Ms Rouge Vif and grand tralala


----------



## mesh123

Hermes Zen said:


> Been 2 1/2 years since she’s been out and about but I’ve been dressing her to be ready to go. Today was it !!
> 
> View attachment 5367304


What color is your beauty?


----------



## Hermes Zen

mesh123 said:


> What color is your beauty?


Etoupe in togo ghw.


----------



## ardenp

My newest H addition,  mini Roulis in BF, GHW. It was a surprise purchase but now I'm obsessed!


----------



## duggi84

Took BaBi out for a few after-work errands today and borrowed my husband's Octopus Pom-pom charm.
**note that I'm borrowing my best friend's car while mine's in the shop...I'd never use these tacky seat covers


----------



## 1gunro

Run to Costco today!


----------



## Hermes Zen

On the way to a doc appointment.


----------



## jenayb




----------



## Christofle

1gunro said:


> View attachment 5389577
> 
> 
> Run to Costco today!


Great bag and great interior... love the flowing lines of the LC.


----------



## 1gunro

Christofle said:


> Great bag and great interior... love the flowing lines of the LC.



Thank you Christofle!! I LOVE my car!  And my bag, haha!


----------



## themeanreds

Enjoying the weekend


----------



## Stansy

i should probably give my seats a thorough cleaning… but then the dog takes over…


----------



## DR2014

I took my brand new SO out on Friday night, the same day I received it - here it is in the Uber (does that count? ):


----------



## Zucnarf

Jag leather and Gold Togo - match made in heaven!


----------



## rachrach1017

She sits before me.. always


----------



## bleusaphire

Lunch date!


----------



## TeeCee77

Back out in the heat !


----------



## duggi84

Always enjoy having the Dwich Casa with me


----------



## WKN

Taking out Miss Bleu Cobalt and Miss Lime for the first time!


----------



## TeeCee77

Happy Friday!


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## ardenp

TeeCee77 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5422867


I know nothing about cars, and am entranced by your seats which are giving off Chanel quilting vibes! What kind of car is this?


----------



## fabdiva

My first outing with my B30 in Nata.  Love it to bits.  Ignore my ugly seat covers, but my 16 year old son and white leather do not mix. Lol.


----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## loh

A break in the heat means it's a top down kind of day.


----------



## dutchessofdupes

Stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

My most used bag since I had her last year !


----------



## LindaWeiß

View attachment 5446290


----------



## pillsandpurses

Maiden voyage for Miss RG


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

B30 gold


----------



## lvlitigator

My passenger


----------



## pinky7

fabdiva said:


> My first outing with my B30 in Nata.  Love it to bits.  Ignore my ugly seat covers, but my 16 year old son and white leather do not mix. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430850


Is this the Lexus LC 500 Inspiration series? The structural blue one? Because it looks exactly like the interior of my husband’s- it has the navy blue, white and orange combo  was just curious if I had a car twin on here. Beautiful bag btw


----------



## fabdiva

pinky7 said:


> Is this the Lexus LC 500 Inspiration series? The structural blue one? Because it looks exactly like the interior of my husband’s- it has the navy blue, white and orange combo  was just curious if I had a car twin on here. Beautiful bag btw


Not the blue but the white with the navy blue, white and orange interior. Wanted the blue but it sold the day before. Love the LC 500. Wish that convertible was a hard top.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Tis very handy in running errands


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Off to buy groceries. She’s been a great companion lol.


----------



## CCchanel

lvlitigator said:


> My passenger
> 
> View attachment 5587506


Lovely......What color leather?


----------



## Hermes Zen

First outting with my k28 retourne. Yeah!!


----------



## loh

She's keeping me company while running errands before our Labor Day weekend getaway.


----------



## LeahLVoes

My trusty B40 who's a terrific travel companion. 
She barely stands on her own but I still love her.


----------



## Kanwal84

All dressed up today.


----------



## missD

Took her Twilly off so she can enjoy the weekend naked.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

missD said:


> Took her Twilly off so she can enjoy the weekend naked.
> 
> View attachment 5603293


I love a naked Birkin


----------



## LouiseCPH

In the bus, Bolide 27, potiron


----------



## shopaholicious

Sac en V 26 in gold fjord leather.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

shopaholicious said:


> Sac en V 26 in gold fjord leather.
> 
> View attachment 5621858


This is beautiful. I have never seen this before.


----------



## shopaholicious

PrayersandPurses said:


> This is beautiful. I have never seen this before.



Thank you!  It is a discontinued style and retired leather.


----------



## Swedishstyle

loh said:


> A break in the heat means it's a top down kind of day.
> 
> View attachment 5433560


Beautiful! What colour?


----------



## loh

Swedishstyle said:


> Beautiful! What colour?



Thank you!  It's rouge grenat.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I have been on a self imposed H break.    .


----------



## chubstersmom

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Miss mini lindy calling shot gun.
> View attachment 5268653


What a gorgeous color!  Is it framboise?


----------



## LVinCali

After 7 years of not owning a car (and a 7 month waitlist for this one), finally got one a few days ago and I drove it for the first time today with my favorite H bag...


----------



## _kiki119_

my travel companion to my last Hermes trip


----------



## masanmasan

Morning! back to office after long weekend break


----------



## WingNut

LVinCali said:


> After 7 years of not owning a car (and a 7 month waitlist for this one), finally got one a few days ago and I drove it for the first time today with my favorite H bag...
> 
> View attachment 5628957


So bright and cheery!


----------



## WingNut

My first ever Hermes bag I purchased in 2006. Riding shotgun today...


----------



## Hermezzy

_kiki119_ said:


> my travel companion to my last Hermes trip
> 
> View attachment 5629093


Stunningly gorjus bag...is it blue du nord?


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Taking my B out with new rodeo


----------



## shopaholicious

Cabana in rouge vif fjord to start the week


----------



## J_sv

My oldest B35 in blue jeans with the Index Bromeliaceae scarf 
​


----------



## DME

J_sv said:


> My oldest B35 in blue jeans with the Index Bromeliaceae scarf
> ​
> View attachment 5649285


The bag and scarf are absolutely gorgeous (and gorgeous together), but that cute pink hippo peeking out of the top of your B simply steals the show. May I ask what it is? My B30 needs one!


----------



## J_sv

DME said:


> The bag and scarf are absolutely gorgeous (and gorgeous together), but that cute pink hippo peeking out of the top of your B simply steals the show. May I ask what it is? My B30 needs one!


Thank you )  It's the Pikabook, bookmark of Hermes


----------



## Lumine

Her first outing today!


----------



## basicmama

gris perle


----------



## voguekelly711

basicmama said:


> gris perle
> View attachment 5657186


WOW!!


----------



## LVinCali

Time for XMas colors


----------



## LVinCali

…


----------



## bernpl

LVinCali said:


> Time for XMas colors
> 
> View attachment 5659321


Nice bag (I love the green), nice flowers… love the composition.


----------



## shopaholicious

Sunday outing with Sac en V 26 in gold fjord


----------



## Chrismin

J_sv said:


> My oldest B35 in blue jeans with the Index Bromeliaceae scarf
> ​
> View attachment 5649285


love this bag!!


----------



## jen943

Black & Silver


----------



## nymeria

jen943 said:


> Black & Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665769


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GloWW0rM

jen943 said:


> Black & Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665769


Beautiful! What leather is this? I love the grain.


----------



## jen943

GloWW0rM said:


> Beautiful! What leather is this? I love the grain.


Thank you! This is Chèvre de Coromandel.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Black is good for a sunny day??


----------



## foonyy

B25 on the ride to pick up lunch...ooops she's not on the seat


----------



## phoenixfeather

Running errands with my most used handbag. I always opt for my only GM size in my collection. I'm rarely out and about being pretty. Most of the time I'm in need of an everyday bag that fits documents, gloves, scarf etc. I know many people don't fancy the GM size but for me it's my most praised companion.


----------



## DrTr

phoenixfeather said:


> Running errands with my most used handbag. I always opt for my only GM size in my collection. I'm rarely out and about being pretty. Most of the time I'm in need of an everyday bag that fits documents, gloves, scarf etc. I know many people don't fancy the GM size but for me it's my most praised companion.
> 
> View attachment 5676199


I love your evey! GM must hold an amazing amount, I have a PM and it is my most used grab and go. DH jokes it’s my “Target bag” and he’s right. Thanks for posting


----------



## DrTr

In honor of @phoenixfeather and her lovely GM, and @Bereal and her gorgeous bleu Frida swift Birkin, here is my PM bleu Frida evey to cheer me up on a gray day at the car wash. I often amuse myself by taking pics during the soap cycle  first pic in sunshine, second in car wash, passenger seat nearby.

After all these H years, I never fail to be amazed at the chameleon nature of gorgeous H color. Happy holidays to all!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DrTr said:


> In honor of @phoenixfeather and her lovely GM, and @Bereal and her gorgeous bleu Frida swift Birkin, here is my PM bleu Frida evey to cheer me up on a gray day at the car wash. I often amuse myself by taking pics during the soap cycle  first pic in sunshine, second in car wash, passenger seat nearby.
> 
> After all these H years, I never fail to be amazed at the chameleon nature of gorgeous H color. Happy holidays to all!
> 
> View attachment 5676284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676285


@DrTr  Love the bag and the colour is gorgeous  And I love how there are different sizes to suit everyone


----------



## phoenixfeather

DrTr said:


> In honor of @phoenixfeather and her lovely GM, and @Bereal and her gorgeous bleu Frida swift Birkin, here is my PM bleu Frida evey to cheer me up on a gray day at the car wash. I often amuse myself by taking pics during the soap cycle  first pic in sunshine, second in car wash, passenger seat nearby.
> 
> After all these H years, I never fail to be amazed at the chameleon nature of gorgeous H color. Happy holidays to all!
> 
> View attachment 5676284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676285


Beautiful!


----------

